# Liverpool F.C. 2009-2010 season



## Dandred (Jun 3, 2009)

Here we go!

Torres and Alonso staying long term!!   

Just missed out on the Premier League last season. 

Hate to say it, but 2010 is coming the Liverpool way!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone seen those 2 tabs of acid and 5 Es I had on the table?


----------



## Dandred (Jun 3, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Has anyone seen those 2 tabs of acid and 5 Es I had on the table?



I had them!


----------



## Discordia (Jun 3, 2009)

Please learn how to beat joke teams like Middlesborough so I don't have to watch United win the title yet again due to their clinical mediocrity kthxbai.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 3, 2009)

If the current crazy spending carries on this transfer season, I'm starting to think we might not have a big enough purse......


----------



## N_igma (Jun 3, 2009)

I have high hopes for this season. We finished tremendously last season, the boys even said they were nervous and didn't know how to handle the pressure being top over Christmas. They've matured and actually played attractive football towards the end which I don't think any Liverpool fan could have said with conviction this past decade at least. We need to bolster our squad, if we can get Teves and Silva and Torres stays injury free then I think we can lift that elusive Premier League trophy.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 3, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I have high hopes for this season. We finished tremendously last season, the boys even said they were nervous and didn't know how to handle the pressure being top over Christmas. They've matured and actually played attractive football towards the end which I don't think any Liverpool fan could have said with conviction this past decade at least. We need to bolster our squad, if we can get Teves and Silva and Torres stays injury free then I think we can lift that elusive Premier League trophy.



The last part of your post is my dream!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2009)

*Liverpool going bust?*

*Liverpool owners George Gillett and Tom Hicks suffer huge £42.6m losses*

Liverpool's American owners, Tom Hicks and George Gillett, suffered a £42.6m loss last year mainly due to interest payments on the debts they took on to buy the club in 2007. In the annual accounts released tonight, Liverpool's accountants warned that remaining uncertainty over refinancing the £350m debt before the 24 July deadline "may cast significant doubt on the group's and parent company's ability to continue as a going concern".





"Got any cash left?
Nope. You?
Keep smiling, go and start the car, I'll see you outside in five."


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2009)

Liverpool FC owners lose £42.6m



> Its auditors warned that the need to refinance loans by 24 July cast "significant doubt" on the future of the group as a going concern.
> 
> But they added the club's owners were confident they would secure the funds.



However, even as a Blue who'd love to see those cunts disappear up their own arse it's a fucking scandal that billionaires can just turn up, buy football clubs and pile up the debts in their pursuit of greed and vanity.... 100+ years of football put in danger by a pair of utter cunts. 

No al Calcio Moderno!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm saying nothing, as we are absolutely buggered and Liverpool's possible plight is relatively inocuous

I agree though


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2009)

big eejit said:


> *Liverpool owners George Gillett and Tom Hicks suffer huge £42.6m losses*
> 
> Liverpool's American owners, Tom Hicks and George Gillett, suffered a £42.6m loss last year mainly due to interest payments on the debts they took on to buy the club in 2007. In the annual accounts released tonight, Liverpool's accountants warned that remaining uncertainty over refinancing the £350m debt before the 24 July deadline "may cast significant doubt on the group's and parent company's ability to continue as a going concern".
> 
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never quite understood why they opted for American's in the first place, it was highly likley to end up like this.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

lol!


----------



## g force (Jun 5, 2009)

Very few people have the money or the desire to buy a club the size of Liverpool because of the debt servicing - too hard to finance a deal based on leveraged debt so I think those two will be sticking around for a while.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've never quite understood why they opted for American's in the first place, it was highly likley to end up like this.



It's quite simple. They offered more per share than DIC so Moores and the other greedy cunts bit their hands off.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's quite simple. They offered more per share than DIC so Moores and the other greedy cunts bit their hands off.



The debt of the big four is a joke.

Man Utd are in shit street.

Chelsea would be bankrupt if Roman left them.

Arsenal are slightly worse than us afaik.

I have no delight in even watching the way Man Utd supporters are being treated by their American businessmen owners.

Some folk have had enough and are more interested in FC Liverpool or FC United.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 5, 2009)

Relahni said:


> The debt of the big four is a joke.
> 
> Man Utd are in shit street.
> 
> ...



Yeah - you're right. The full story here


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 5, 2009)

It's the same business model as the buy-to-let bubble - you use the income to pay the mortgage, and you benefit from the rise in the asset value. Lovely.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2009)

Good point made by someone commenting on the Guardian site:

"The crunch for the bigguns will come when and if somebody manages to break into the CL places - Man City anyone?

The disruption of the income stream that they have attached themselves to is what will provide the shock. This will be further complicated by the need for Top Four to push harder for signings on a playing field that isn't as skewed by the current financial imbalance between Top Four and the rest, multiplied by the knowledge that top players would only have moved to Top Four to get their CL fix.

Gareth Barry's move is phenomenally significant. It's the first real sign that this is happening. More than four into four doesn't go. And somebody is going get their fingers burned."


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Good point made by someone commenting on the Guardian site:
> 
> "The crunch for the bigguns will come when and if somebody manages to break into the CL places - Man City anyone?
> 
> ...



I disagree.  Citeh are just doing what Chelsea did - should the Arabs lose interest then they would be even more vulnerable than Chelsea (given that, at worst, Chelsea could at least sell their ground and recoup a very large sum for doing so).  While the huge sums for CL, and especially continual, CL football are available, then people will always try and spend to jump on the bandwagon - we need to remove that temptation, ideally by bringing back the old European Cup.

The future is to have clubs that are locally owned (ideally by the fans themselves), have no or low debt, have a sensible personnel policy (in terms of recruiting players and management) and which arent paying stupid money in wages or transfer fees.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> I disagree.  Citeh are just doing what Chelsea did - should the Arabs lose interest then they would be even more vulnerable than Chelsea (given that, at worst, Chelsea could at least sell their ground and recoup a very large sum for doing so).  While the huge sums for CL, and especially continual, CL football are available, then people will always try and spend to jump on the bandwagon - we need to remove that temptation, ideally by bringing back the old European Cup.
> 
> The future is to have clubs that are locally owned (ideally by the fans themselves), have no or low debt, have a sensible personnel policy (in terms of recruiting players and management) and which arent paying stupid money in wages or transfer fees.



Not sure how you can disagree. Chelsea have forced themselves into the top 4 with their cash. City are now attempting the same thing. Why should they not succeed? The point is that when/if they/someone else does succeed (and someone will) one of the top 4 will lose the CL cash and will be buggered. 5 into 4 don't go.

And the potential is that Liverpool(c) may be that club due to their massive debt meaning they may have to sell (or not buy) to service the debt.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 6, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Not sure how you can disagree. Chelsea have forced themselves into the top 4 with their cash. City are now attempting the same thing. Why should they not succeed? The point is that when/if they/someone else does succeed (and someone will) one of the top 4 will lose the CL cash and will be buggered. 5 into 4 don't go.
> 
> And the potential is that Liverpool(c) may be that club due to their massive debt meaning they may have to sell (or not buy) to service the debt.



Even though Arsenal's debt is bigger and they performed worse on the pitch last season? 

One year out of the CL for any of the Top 4 will not break them. Several years out might. I would like to see the monopoly broken and next season I can see it happening. Not by Everton mind you


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2009)

More yank news:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jun/08/liverpool-tom-hicks-george-gillet


----------



## Relahni (Jun 9, 2009)

agricola said:


> I disagree.  Citeh are just doing what Chelsea did - should the Arabs lose interest then they would be even more vulnerable than Chelsea (given that, at worst, Chelsea could at least sell their ground and recoup a very large sum for doing so).  While the huge sums for CL, and especially continual, CL football are available, then people will always try and spend to jump on the bandwagon - we need to remove that temptation, ideally by bringing back the old European Cup.
> 
> The future is to have clubs that are locally owned (ideally by the fans themselves), have no or low debt, have a sensible personnel policy (in terms of recruiting players and management) and which arent paying stupid money in wages or transfer fees.



Well, is that really the "future"?  It's the past afaik.

FC Liverpool, FC United, AFC Wimbledon and more recently FC Fisher are all clubs owned by the fans.

People talk about if Roman or the Sheiks get bored.  What about if Sky get bored?

This is more of a possibility.  Top four pretty much stays the same, only money bags Man Citeh have a good chance of breaking into it.  

Pretty boring.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 10, 2009)

can't say i am sorry about liverpools possible plight as they took great delight in giving us shit when the glazers bought united, tevez my arse, we might have macherano or torres off you though, with these new rules on the amount of homegrown players in each squad coming soon, city may have missed the boat as far as buying their way into the top four,


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jun 11, 2009)

As anyone mentioned the Liverpool Supporters Union, jumping up and down singing Munich at an end of season do.  I'm not going to feign mock outrage, or even pretend to be surprised.  But the sight of some twat singing "Munich" on stage in front of banner of Shankley (a close friend of Sir Matt), and all the muppets joining in, surely leaves a sour taste in even some Liverpool supporters mouth?

To be honest even with our twat quotient I don't think you'd see Hillsborough being sung about at a MUST or IMUSA do.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 11, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> As anyone mentioned the Liverpool Supporters Union, jumping up and down singing Munich at an end of season do.  I'm not going to feign mock outrage, or even pretend to be surprised.  But the sight of some twat singing "Munich" on stage in front of banner of Shankley (a close friend of Sir Matt), and all the muppets joining in, surely leaves a sour taste in even some Liverpool supporters mouth?
> 
> To be honest even with our twat quotient I don't think you'd see Hillsborough being sung about at a MUST or IMUSA do.



Embarrassing and very distasteful. But as Oliver Kay wrote on the Times Online website a little over a year ago: 

It just comes down to what you find acceptable. I don’t find the "murderers” chant acceptable. *I don’t find “Without killing anyone, we’ve won it three times” acceptable (and that, unlikely as it may sound, was actually sung by the United players on the pitch at the Luzhniki Stadium in Moscow in May).* I don’t find “Where’s your famous Munich song?” acceptable. 

Every set of fans has a bunch of twats within them. It appears that the  whole Utd team were a bunch of twats that night in May 08.

Is it true that the new version of the song is:

We won it 3 times without killing anyone (except for the 4 that bloke in Nigeria ran over), we won it 3 times.


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2009)

jesus, Liverpool must be skint!  Nicking John Achterberg of us as goalkeeping coach!

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...liverpool-fc-move-is-a-dream-100252-23834737/


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2009)

You're going to be signing Glen Johnson off us. SSN reporting.

Now, he's a bloody brilliant right back - but he'll need week in week out games to get the very best out of him. He's solid at the back, and unbelievable going forward. He'll suit your defence well, and will probably be the closest you could get to Stevie Finnan in 'dependable, but not too flashy' right backs.

He deserves C.L football, and he won't get it with us. Gutted he's off, but three seasons with us has really developed him as a player - and if you're coughing up 18 mill for the lad, then ta


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Johnson is fucking superb.  Best england player the other day by a mile.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2009)

Box RD.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Done


----------



## Relahni (Jun 13, 2009)

Styles off......................

To live in his new home provided by the brown bag money no doubt.  

First Ronaldo, now Styles!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

For a minute I thought you meant he was going to go and referee in Spain


----------



## Relahni (Jun 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> For a minute I thought you meant he was going to go and referee in Spain



Real Madrid's new signing...


----------



## Relahni (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like Johnson is signing.

Bah - a decent full back. Not in the recent tradition of Liverpool.

Bring back Rick Parry.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Looks like Johnson is signing.
> 
> Bah - a decent full back. Not in the recent tradition of Liverpool.
> 
> Bring back Rick Parry.



£18.5 million though?


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not sure about Johnson and his suitedness to the Liverpool side


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> £18.5 million though?



only ten for Liverpool to actually pay tho, not a dreadful deal


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Even though Arsenal's debt is bigger and they performed worse on the pitch last season?



Bigger debt - but being paid off quicker than most because of increased stadium capacity and sales of apartments at old stadium.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> only ten for Liverpool to actually pay tho, not a dreadful deal



Is correct. £17m - £7m owed fro Crouchino.

Still a lot of money but he's 24 and first choice England right back. Better than Arbeloa anyway. Thought he was Citeh bound myself.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 16, 2009)

I reckon Liverpool have a great opportunity to win the league this season.


----------



## magneze (Jun 16, 2009)

Johnson would be a terrific signing IMO. Quality player - was great for England last week.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, I'd say Johnson is a great signing.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 16, 2009)

Benitez' spending in full during his 5 years as Liverpool boss

Total gross spend: £191.309m
Total recouped: £109.51m
Total net spend: £81.799m

= £16.359m per year - a little bit less than a Glen Johnson.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 16, 2009)

magneze said:


> Johnson would be a terrific signing IMO. Quality player - was great for England last week.



It was against Andorra.  No offence but don't judge the lad against that sort of opposition.  

He's a good player, better than Arbeloa.  A back four of Johnson, any two from AGGER/CARRA/SCARY and either Insua/Fabio  is pretty good.

i'd like to see Darby get a few more games next season.


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2009)

BBC seem to think the deal's pretty much done. £17m according to them.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 17, 2009)

Away to Spurs first game of the season. Can't remember a home game to start the season since Collymore's debut in 95 (?) when he scored in a 1-0 home win v Sheff Weds.

09/10 league games after first 6 CL matches:

Matchday 1 15–16 September 2009 
19 West Ham United (a) 

Matchday 2 29–30 September 2009 
3 Chelsea (a) 

Matchday 3 20–21 October 2009 
24 Manchester United (h) 

Matchday 4 3–4 November 2009 
7 Birmingham City (h) 

Matchday 5 24–25 November 2009 
28 Everton (a) 

Matchday 6 8–9 December 2009
12 Arsenal (h) 

Definitely could have been better. Sounds like a Rafa rant could come on this one.......


----------



## Relahni (Jun 17, 2009)

good post.

Although, I'm happy to play the other CL teams after CL week fixtures.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 18, 2009)

Have heard that David Villa is coming to Liverpool?????


----------



## g force (Jun 18, 2009)

Really? Because he's apparently told Valencia to let him go to Madrid...and we're sniffing around if Man City accept Eto'o's crazy wage demands...


----------



## Voley (Jun 18, 2009)

Villa, eh? Where did you hear that?


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 18, 2009)

Would be a good signing though not believing anything at the moment....so much B*llocks flying around...we shall see and I also thought Keane would be a good signing so what do I know


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 18, 2009)

Surely Villa's in a completely different class to Keane?

I thought I saw something this morning saying Madrid was his choice, but I can't find it now.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2009)

if he came to England, it would only be to Liverpool, supposedly.  All the talk I've heard today is of Madrid tho


----------



## Relahni (Jun 18, 2009)

I tried to find something about it and the only thing was that Valencia have had a bid from abroad?


----------



## Relahni (Jun 18, 2009)

'I only have a choice,' David Villa said. 

'My agent already knows it and is working on it. I am quiet here. 

'At this moment I am calm playing with Spain in the Confederations Cup and scoring goals. I have not imposed a date to achieve my target. 

'Really I do not want to say more because this subject does not depend totally on me.'


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 18, 2009)

The fee being talked about to Madrid was £45million! 

Obviously that's a press number, but still. I know he's good, but...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2009)

liverpool wouldn't be able to afford villa without selling either macherano or alonso.

He will go to barca or madrid.


dave


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> The fee being talked about to Madrid was £45million!
> 
> Obviously that's a press number, but still. I know he's good, but...



its all thanks to the ronaldo transfer (and equally the proposed Man City bid for Kaka) the fees being banded about are going to be way abnove what they would 'normally' be. 


incidently, can't see Villa coming to Liverpool, sadly, the pull of Madrid and the money is too great.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 18, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> its all thanks to the ronaldo transfer (and equally the proposed Man City bid for Kaka) the fees being banded about are going to be way abnove what they would 'normally' be.
> 
> 
> incidently, can't see Villa coming to Liverpool, sadly, the pull of Madrid and the money is too great.



Can Madrid afford Villa? They've taken out two huge loans to get Kaka and Ronaldo?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 18, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> its all thanks to the ronaldo transfer (and equally the proposed Man City bid for Kaka) the fees being banded about are going to be way abnove what they would 'normally' be.



Yeah. Makes Torres look a bit of a special bargain, though, eh?



> incidently, can't see Villa coming to Liverpool, sadly, the pull of Madrid and the money is too great.



Probably also true. I reckon he'll end up at Madrid, too.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah. Makes Torres look a bit of a special bargain, though, eh?




doubly so, remember that Luis Garcia went to Athletico  the same week Torres arrived. Torres cost us £20 mill, Garcia cost them £5 mill, so technically speaking, Fernando Torres ony cost Liverpool Football Club a rather pedestrian £15 million. 


(e2a, if my spelling is particulally bad to day its because I haven't got my glasses on-can't see shit)


----------



## Dandred (Jun 21, 2009)

This transfer season is making me go mental.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 22, 2009)

The possibles/probables as I see them:

*In*
Glen Johnson for approx 17.5m – Probably. If not Micah Richards for approx 8m.
Tuncay for approx £6-8m - Maybe
Sylvain Distin for £2-3m - Maybe
A shit hot unaffordable striker – Probably not.

*Out*
Arbeloa to R Madrid for approx 7m – Probably.
Dossena to Juventus for approx 6m – Maybe.
Masherano to Barca for approx £35m incl player/s – Maybe.
Alonso to R Madrid for approx £30m  - Probably not.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2009)

> Glen Johnson for approx 17.5m – Probably


 Definitely now

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N164842090622-1758.htm

I thought Arebola was ok myself, I hope we'll keep him on.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Definitely now
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N164842090622-1758.htm
> 
> I thought Arebola was ok myself, I hope we'll keep him on.



I prefer Johnson to Arbeloa.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2009)

Dandred said:


> This transfer season is making me go mental.



Yes.  Roque Santa Cruz going for (apparently) £18 million being the most insane act of all.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The possibles/probables as I see them:
> 
> *In*
> Glen Johnson for approx 17.5m – Probably. If not Micah Richards for approx 8m.
> ...



You'd be driven off the Liverpool boards on 606 in seconds for that degree of realism.


----------



## magneze (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a good deal for Liverpool. Effectively only £10.5m too as Portsmouth still owed Liverpool £7m!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 22, 2009)

magneze said:


> That's a good deal for Liverpool. Effectively only £10.5m too as Portsmouth still owed Liverpool £7m!




Well not really. Writing off a 7 million quid debt hardly counts for nothing.


----------



## magneze (Jun 22, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well not really. Writing off a 7 million quid debt hardly counts for nothing.


This is true. Weird how these sort of figures get bandied about all the time in football nowadays and we just accept them.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2009)

A lot of his price is because he's english and you need a certain number of english players in your squad for europe.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well not really. Writing off a 7 million quid debt hardly counts for nothing.



Exactly. Another way of looking at it is that Crouch was sold for £4m as opposed to £11m - which is clearly not a good deal.

Anyway the bottom line is that the full back positions are Liverpool's weakest. Ideally Arbeloa will stay as back up for Johnson but I think he will go. If Insua's progression continues he could be first choice left back next season.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Exactly. Another way of looking at it is that Crouch was sold for £4m as opposed to £11m - which is clearly not a good deal.
> 
> Anyway the bottom line is that the full back positions are Liverpool's weakest. Ideally Arbeloa will stay as back up for Johnson but I think he will go. If Insua's progression continues he could be first choice left back next season.



Was strange when Insua went on International duty, Liverpool went on that run that cost them the league.

He's a great player Insua and I agree, think he'll push Fabio for that left back slot.

Arbeloa was a disgrace against Arsenal at home but he was ok this season.  I'd deffo chose Johnson over Arbeloa.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 23, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Was strange when Insua went on International duty, Liverpool went on that run that cost them the league.
> 
> He's a great player Insua and I agree, think he'll push Fabio for that left back slot.
> 
> Arbeloa was a disgrace against Arsenal at home but he was ok this season.  I'd deffo chose Johnson over Arbeloa.



Aye. Good thing about Johnson as well is that he's an extra option on the right midfield in a 4-4-2. Rafa likes his versatile players 

Looks like the Yanks have sorted out the re-financing again for a while.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 23, 2009)

A good read re Rafa's transfers


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 24, 2009)

So, are we looking at anyone to help Fernando out up front or are we going to pray he doesn't get injured again next season?


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on getting Johnno. Your right flank's going to be great next season. The lad's a powerhouse up and down the pitch, and will probably score a couple


----------



## Relahni (Jun 24, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Congrats on getting Johnno. Your right flank's going to be great next season. The lad's a powerhouse up and down the pitch, and will probably score a couple



It will be interesting to see how he does.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been great to see the lad mature from one who was prematurely slagged off as 'shit' on here after some fantastic early promise with West ham, into one of the world's best right backs.



Hope he does well there.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's been great to see the lad mature from one who was prematurely slagged off as 'shit' on here after some fantastic early promise with West ham, into one of the world's best right backs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he does well there.



He may well freeze.  Will be interesting to see how he copes playing for a big club.


----------



## g force (Jun 25, 2009)

So long as he doesn't go near any DIY stores he should be okay....


----------



## Biffo (Jun 25, 2009)

This made me giggle:

BRAWL COST KOP LEAGUE TITLE CLAIMS MASCHERANO

by R Moore-Bull

An astonishing claim by Liverpool star, Javier Mascherano, is about to rock the Kop club. Mascherano told an Argentinian newspaper, Siel-Lla, that a half-time brawl involving 18 Liverpool players and several members of the coaching staff left the club’s title dreams in ruins. The argument started because Liverpool’s vice captain Jamie Carragher refused to play in the right back position, even going so far as to call manager Rafa Benitez a “yard dog” for suggesting the switch. “I did not know what ‘yard dog’ was”, said Mascherano, “but I could tell it was not very nice because Rafa immediately picked up a stick and started waving it in Carragher’s face. Sammy Lee was shouting ‘hit him boss, hit him hard’. It was very confusing”. 

Mascherano himself ended up playing in the right back position following Carragher’s point blank refusal. “It was horrible. The other players were laughing at me during the first half. Carra especially was screaming abuse at me in a language I did not understand. Gerrard was putting special spin on the ball which made it impossible to control. And at half time it all came to a head”. 

The mass brawl left the dressing room in ruins and the shower installations completely smashed. Several bottles of shampoo were also tipped over. But it was the damage done to Liverpool’s squad that proved most serious. “I was surprised that no one commented on it at the time”, Mascherano told Siel-Lla. “Several of us were bleeding when we took to the pitch for the second half. I had been tarred and feathered. And Albert Riera had to play on with a broken leg. He had been hit with a golf club that had been lying around for a long time. Someone said it used to belong to a man called Bellamy. I don’t know. It was very strange”. 

For the remainder of the season, claims Mascherano, the Liverpool players refused to talk to each other. “We used to sing songs together in the old days. Love songs sometimes. All that stopped. I got very fed up. So did Alonso. Before games we would make Barcelona chants or Real Madrid chants. Torres started wearing a Chelsea shirt to training. Every day most of us would be on the phone to Mark Hughes. Team morale started to suffer a bit”. 

Asked if he would be back at Anfield for the start of the season, Mascherano replied. “No one will be. Rafa is going to sell everyone. Fact.”


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2009)

Slightly disappointed that they didn't sign Michael Owen.  

I think he'd be great for us.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 6, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8137165.stm

Yossi's giants......


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2009)

Relahni said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8137165.stm
> 
> Yossi's giants......



Was kind of hoping he'd return to us with his tail between his legs.  Still, considering some of the judi we've had over the years I find it very hard to begrudge Yossi.  He's a good squad player for you guys and can always be relied on to work pretty hard.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 13, 2009)

Liverpool Echo reporting that Alonso has told Benitez he wants to go to Madrid. Very disappointing if true. Benitez reckons he won't let him go for less than £35m - which would be good business seeing as he couldn't flog him for £15m last year. Madrid only want to pay £25m so it should be interesting.

If he goes will Rafa spend the cash on a direct replacement or will Gerrard drop back to m/f and the club buys a new striker?


----------



## mack (Jul 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Gerrard drop back to m/f and the club buys a new striker?


 Either this or get big Jan out of retirement


----------



## Relahni (Jul 13, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Liverpool Echo reporting that Alonso has told Benitez he wants to go to Madrid. Very disappointing if true. Benitez reckons he won't let him go for less than £35m - which would be good business seeing as he couldn't flog him for £15m last year. Madrid only want to pay £25m so it should be interesting.
> 
> If he goes will Rafa spend the cash on a direct replacement or will Gerrard drop back to m/f and the club buys a new striker?



Will be interesting.

Gerrard is in his best position just behind Torres or on the right imo.  I'm not a massive fan of SG in a centre midfield role, being ultra critical he can be a little headless and leave gaps.  

Alonso's passing will be missed, but he rarely scores.  Even last season with a shoot on sight tactic, he didn't get many goals.  

I think Rafa might have learned a bit of a lesson this Summer.  Be careful what you wish for.  He wanted complete control over transfers and missed out on Barry.  There is no Rick Parry to blame, so he blames greedy players.  

Johnson is a good buy.  Sure he's over priced, but decent full backs go at that price these crazy days.  I don't think Alonso can be blamed for wanting to go.  12 months ago, Rafa wanted him to go.  Think he'll be absolutely brilliant for Real Madrid.  He'd be worth the £35m imo.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 14, 2009)

On a lighter note.....


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> On a lighter note.....



'alonsos-wife-asks-to-leave-him' - cheeky bit of subbing there!


----------



## big eejit (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Gerrard is in his best position just behind Torres or on the right imo.



I'd say his best position is just behind bars. Just another young thug?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/21/steven-gerrard-court-trial


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I'd say his best position is just behind bars. Just another young thug?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/21/steven-gerrard-court-trial



no posts about court cases please.  Now jog on and sing a song about dna you bitter man.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> no posts about court cases please.  Now jog on and sing a song about dna you bitter man.



Not even the stuff where he admits to attacking to bloke for simply standing up?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Will be interesting.
> 
> Gerrard is in his best position just behind Torres or on the right imo.




Ironic really, given Mrs Gerrard's best position is with a certain Spaniard just behind her.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not even the stuff where he admits to attacking to bloke for simply standing up?



get someone to read this for you bitter blue noses


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd be sad to see Alonso go considering we haven't exactly been setting the world alight in the transfer market of late. If he went for big bucks I'd hope we'd get a decent striker with the money - we could at least do with a replacement for Torres if he got injured.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> get someone to read this for you bitter blue noses



And the bit I was referring to was indeed said in court today you clueless clown. Now carry on.....


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'd be sad to see Alonso go considering we haven't exactly been setting the world alight in the transfer market of late. If he went for big bucks I'd hope we'd get a decent striker with the money - we could at least do with a replacement for Torres if he got injured.



It's not looking too good is it.

This season is the first in an age where Demento is talking us up to challenge for the title.

Am not so sure.  Midfield we look weak if Alonso goes and we aren't exactly Man City when it comes to strikers.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> And the bit I was referring to was indeed said in court today you clueless clown. Now carry on.....



Did you put it in your Stevie G scrap book you weirdo?

In the page after the sexual fantasy you have about him shagging senoritas?

You are all the same you blue noses, obsessed with Stevie Gerrard.

Fucking mental.

Seriously, you need help with your obsession.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Did you put it in your Stevie G scrap book you weirdo?
> 
> In the page after the sexual fantasy you have about him shagging senoritas?
> 
> ...



No, it was on the news. You watch the evening news don't you? Strangely enough it was on there.... Who'd have thought it was a news item eh? How strange.... But carry on, you tried to be clever and fucked up.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, it was on the news. You watch the evening news don't you? Strangely enough it was on there.... Who'd have thought it was a news item eh? How strange.... But carry on, you tried to be clever and fucked up.



Him shagging some Spanish woman was on the news?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Him shagging some Spanish woman was on the news?



Heheheh

No his admission to plod that he twatted the fella when he stood up. No idea if he's shagging a Spanish woman.

ps, it was Mrs Gerrard who's a tad fond of Tapas.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Heheheh
> 
> No his admission to plod that he twatted the fella when he stood up. No idea if he's shagging a Spanish woman.
> 
> ps, it was Mrs Gerrard who's a tad fond of Tapas.





You fucking blue noses are obsessed...

What was that gangsta called - pancake? Now Rafa is giving her one.  

FFS -


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> You fucking blue noses are obsessed...
> 
> What was that gangsta called - pancake? Now Rafa is giving her one.
> 
> FFS -



Who mentioned Rafa?


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'd be sad to see Alonso go considering we haven't exactly been setting the world alight in the transfer market of late. If he went for big bucks I'd hope we'd get a decent striker with the money - we could at least do with a replacement for Torres if he got injured.



Who to replace him with in midfield though?  Its not as if a player of his quality will be available for a similar amount of money - even if you use this seasons' valuation of him from Benitez - and you dont have anyone who is even half as good in the squad (you could put Gerrard back there, assuming he isnt a guest of Her Majesty, but then you would think the last thing the manager would do is break up the Gerrard/Torres thing).


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Who mentioned Rafa?



Come on then, tell everyone about the rumour?

Let me guess, a spanish gangsta called Patatas fritas is giving her one and they have a kid and the bitters are going to sing songs about it.........


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Come on then, tell everyone about the rumour?
> 
> Let me guess, a spanish gangsta called Patatas fritas is giving her one and they have a kid and the bitters are going to sing songs about it.........



Heheheh, I luaghed at that, but it's in fact Patatas Bravas. 

They have a kid? Kept that well hidden.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 23, 2009)

Not looking too good for number8. We'll see. 

Another good pre season result .......


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8166334.stm

Supporters groups still trying to buy the club. Seems to me like there's too many difficulties for it to come off but fair play to them for trying.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Gerrard found not guilty.

I look forward to others arrested in similar circumstances also getting a not guilty by using the Stevie G defence "He was elbowed in the face and outrageously then stood up in front of me so I had to attack him your honour".


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Gerrard found not guilty.



You sound disappointed


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

where you getting that from? doesn't appear to have broken anywhere yet?


dave


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You sound disappointed



No, certainly not surprised neither, money talks. Anyone arrested in similar circs will be looking at jail let alone not guilty.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, certainly not surprised neither, money talks. Anyone arrested in similar circs will be looking at jail let alone not guilty.



I don't think so. Not unless they had previous. I agree that money talks though. Waste of time & money this going to court.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> where you getting that from? doesn't appear to have broken anywhere yet?
> 
> 
> dave



Sky Sports News. Fuck Reuters


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah just found it!

google news just hadn't updated itself.


dave


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I don't think so. Not unless they had previous. I agree that money talks though. Waste of time & money this going to court.




I know someone who was done with affray and got 12 months. No previous not even arrested previously. But he's not a multi-millionaire with a rather incongruous public image.

Why a waste of time and money? He attacked a man who had already been attacked? He attacked a man who had already been a victim of violence? Why should Gerrard not be treated the same as anyone else? Well we know why don't we!? Was never going to be found guilty i'd agree with that.


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2009)

so... Gerrard's mate hits some bloke who was giving them some verbal. guy gets up off his stool, so Gerrard hits him too. Gerrard found not guilty...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> so... Gerrard's mate hits some bloke who was giving them some verbal. guy gets up, so Gerrard hits him too. Gerrard found not guilty...



Yes, that's about it.

Don't forget its Liverpool FC, they're never guilty of anything.**

**Added for Relahni, Biffo and any other of the serially not guilty.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

Well it's Everton fans I feel sorry for. This verdict will be a(nother) bitter pill to swallow. What it Alsonso and Mascherano don't get sold either? The entire summer will be ruined for the Goodison faithful.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well it's Everton fans I feel sorry for. This verdict will be a(nother) bitter pill to swallow. What it Alsonso and Mascherano don't get sold either? The entire summer will be ruined for the Goodison faithful.



Liverpool FC never ruin my summer, but carryn on it's rather humourous.

It's just another in a long line of guilty rich people getting away with it. There is a subtle irony with Gerrard assaulting someone and getting a not guilty and Shields not being guilty and doing 15 years. Money doesn't talk it fucking shouts.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What it Alsonso and Mascherano don't get sold either?



You don't buy another striker?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2009)

It's the right decision.

The bloke was an idiot.  If someone is being a clown and you want to talk things through, you don't jump up and put your face in the blokes face.

I am not surprised Gerrard punched the bloke in self defence, I think we all would have done.  

It must have been pretty scary for Stevie G to be threatened like that.  

Glad justice has been done.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 24, 2009)

where on earth in Liverpool do you find a neutral jury?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> It's the right decision.
> 
> The bloke was an idiot.  If someone is being a clown and you want to talk things through, you don't jump up and put your face in the blokes face.



Sorry to get factual, however, the fella had already been attacked by being elbowed in the face by Gerrards mate. He was already a victim of assault. But don't let facts get in the way  eh? 



> I am not surprised Gerrard punched the bloke in self defence, I think we all would have done.



Perhaps, but me or you would not have got a not guilty.



> It must have been pretty scary for Stevie G to be threatened like that.



Oh do fuck off, scarey my fucking arse.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> You don't buy another striker?



Don't need one really. Torres,  Ngog and Voronin are out and out strikers. Kuyt, Babel, Gerrard, Benayoun & Riera are attacking mf / strikers. Another striker would be a luxury and I can only see one coming in if Gerrard was switched back to mf. Which I don't think would happen now.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Sorry to get factual, however, the fella had already been attacked by being elbowed in the face by Gerrards mate. He was already a victim of assault. But don't let facts get in the way  eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've started a new thread about this, because I think it's deserving of one.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> where on earth in Liverpool do you find a neutral jury?



Courtesy of RAWK:

They've just released this photo of the jury. Apparently the guy in the middle is a red and the rest are blues.







They've all burnt their season tickets after the case.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Don't need one really. Torres,  Ngog and Voronin are out and out strikers. Kuyt, Babel, Gerrard, Benayoun & Riera are attacking mf / strikers. Another striker would be a luxury and I can only see one coming in if Gerrard was switched back to mf. Which I don't think would happen now.



It was just a joke, mate. 



> Ngog and Voronin



A bit like this.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> It was just a joke, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit like this.



True. Ngog not's bad for the bench. Voronin isn't great tbf


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not seen anywhere near enough of Ngog to seriously comment, tbh. He's looked to have good pace and decent touch when I have seen him, though. 

Voronin, yeah.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 24, 2009)

Astonishing.

The Liverpool FC captain found not guilty by a Liverpool jury of chinning a night-club employee. The CCTV evidence was 'wrong'

Astonishing.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2009)

Limejuice said:


> Astonishing.
> 
> The Liverpool FC captain found not guilty by a Liverpool jury of chinning a night-club employee. The CCTV evidence was 'wrong'
> 
> Astonishing.



There's another thread about it.


----------



## badco (Jul 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I know someone who was done with affray and got 12 months. No previous not even arrested previously. But he's not a multi-millionaire with a rather incongruous public image.
> 
> Why a waste of time and money? He attacked a man who had already been attacked? He attacked a man who had already been a victim of violence? Why should Gerrard not be treated the same as anyone else? Well we know why don't we!? Was never going to be found guilty i'd agree with that.



Ye, anybody guilty of affray can expect a custodial it's a very serious offence... I got 6 month for it as a young lad, first time in court etc.


----------



## badco (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually woodgate got off with a fine come to think of it


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

as did bowyer. twice(i think)!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 25, 2009)

Liverpool fans. Finnan, might be on his way to us after his year in the sunshine and physio room. I rated him at your lot, did a steady job considering the amount of balls you've bought to try and replace him since then.

Thoughts?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 25, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Liverpool fans. Finnan, might be on his way to us after his year in the sunshine and physio room. I rated him at your lot, did a steady job considering the amount of balls you've bought to try and replace him since then.
> 
> Thoughts?



He's pretty old now isn't he?

Very solid player imo.  Bit gutted he left.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 25, 2009)

33, it's not a bad age for a right back I guess. Considering that if he signs we'll have Hrredarsson (34) and Finnan (33) as our first choice full backs, well - thank fuck that greasy portuguese cunt's gone


----------



## Biffo (Jul 26, 2009)

Black kit looks nice v Singapore


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Black kit looks nice v Singapore



nice - who's the number 21 in midfield? difficult to tell?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> nice - who's the number 21 in midfield? difficult to tell?



Lucas wears 21.

Team is:

Cavalieri, Degen, Carragher, Agger, San Jose, Babel, Mascherano, Lucas, Benayoun, Voronin, Ngog. 

Substitutes: 
Johnson, Plessis, Torres, Riera, Pacheco, Dossena, Gulacsi, Insua, Alonso, Kelly, Arbeloa, Kuyt, Reina, Spearing, Nemeth

ETA - 5-0 final score. Voronin, Riera, Nemeth 2, Torres.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Lucas wears 21.
> 
> Team is:
> 
> ...



Only saw a few minutes of it.  From the glimpse I saw, Yossi was causing them a lot of problems and Lucas played pretty well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 26, 2009)

That senile old cunts been at it again:



> I have no tension with him [Benitez]," Ferguson insists.
> 
> "I never said a word. The only time I responded to him was the time he made the gesture with Sam Allardyce [against Blackburn]. There is no doubt he was going that [signalling game over].
> 
> "Liverpool were too quick to come out and respond by saying he was signalling that they should take a free kick a different way. --------, absolute -------."




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/leagues/premierleague/manutd/5907109/Sir-Alex-Ferguson-hits-out-at-small-arrogant-and-stupid-Manchester-City.html


----------



## revol68 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you not pretending to be someone else and posting pictures of your cock anymore revol?.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 27, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Are you not pretending to be someone else and posting pictures of your cock anymore revol?.



LOL


----------



## Relahni (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone catch the game yesterday?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 27, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Anyone catch the game yesterday?



I only watched bits and pieces of it. First half poor. 2nd half good – when the better players came on. These games are not much of a guide. Loads of substitutions and inferior opposition. I suppose playing in higher temperatures is a good test. The bottom line is that Liverpool managed to score a few goals yesterday and won their first game in 4. Lots of squad players who won’t play league matches all season played in most of the pre-season games. Good experience for them and good to see Nemeth score a couple. Kelly looks decent at centre half.

Kuyt set up 3 goals in the 2nd half. Torres and Alonso came on as subs.

Next 2-3 weeks will decide whether Alonso and Masceherano stay or go. If they go the club will be £50-60m better off but without 2 of their 5 best players. It would be a massive backward step if either of them left. If both go I’ll not be happy.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 27, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I only watched bits and pieces of it. First half poor. 2nd half good – when the better players came on. These games are not much of a guide. Loads of substitutions and inferior opposition. I suppose playing in higher temperatures is a good test. The bottom line is that Liverpool managed to score a few goals yesterday and won their first game in 4. Lots of squad players who won’t play league matches all season played in most of the pre-season games. Good experience for them and good to see Nemeth score a couple. Kelly looks decent at centre half.
> 
> Kuyt set up 3 goals in the 2nd half. Torres and Alonso came on as subs.
> 
> Next 2-3 weeks will decide whether Alonso and Masceherano stay or go. If they go the club will be £50-60m better off but without 2 of their 5 best players. It would be a massive backward step if either of them left. If both go I’ll not be happy.




Very difficult to judge against this sort of opposition.

Whilst the Mancs on this forum are crowing about Owen scoring two goals against a Mickey Mouse outfit, I think Liverpool fans are generally a bit more informed.

Always good to see the players perform well, but it's all about Spurs away now.  A fuckign nightmare start to the season, although they have Woodgate, King and the other lad out injured - so bit ofa problem for them.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you got a decent back up striker yet?

if you have a contingency plan for torres and gerrad missing games then i reckon you could well win the league.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 27, 2009)

Read up, kained. It's David N'gog.

Nickname of "Wash".


----------



## Biffo (Jul 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Have you got a decent back up striker yet?
> 
> if you have a contingency plan for torres and gerrad missing games then i reckon you could well win the league.
> 
> ...



Liverpool's forwards are:

Torres
Gerrard
Ngog
Voronin
Kuyt
Babel
Benayoun
Riera
Nemeth
Pacheco

Most of them can play in any of the attacking 4 of the 4-2-3-1 that Benitez favours. I would like to see another back-up brought in and wouldn't be too upset if Voronin left but can't see it happening unless Alonso and/or Mascherano get sold. That said Voronin had areally good season in Germany last year so I suppose Benitez will use him again this season if he needs to.

Ngog is still inexperienced but is developing well. Kuyt and Babel could play comfortably up top in a 4-4-2. Rafa likes his versatility and teh majority of his players can play a number of positions. That's why he has always liked Barry.

I think Reina would be a good striker myself


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 27, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8170819.stm


----------



## agricola (Jul 27, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8170819.stm



breaking:  

Man City offer Liverpool £20 million for Grenade; Grenade "very flattered by interest but I remain a Liverpool grenade"


----------



## Relahni (Jul 27, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8170819.stm



Bring back capital punishment for offences like this.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 29, 2009)

Livverpool fans: am i a div for sticking Insua in my fantasy team? will he play regularly this season?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> Livverpool fans: am i a div for sticking Insua in my fantasy team? will he play regularly this season?



He's quality.  

Aurelio is probably first choice left back, but he's the Brazilian version of Darren Anderton.

He's currently injured from playing football with his children on the beach...

Get Insua in is my advice.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2009)

Arbeloa off. Xabi next?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Arbeloa off. Xabi next?



Looks 90% likely now. Pity. The talk is that Silva will come in which will be great attacking-wise but what about central midfield? Lucas isn't good enough yet and it would be a shame to break up the Gerrard/Torres partnership to move the non-affrayer back to midfield. Babel behimd Torres could work as could Kuyt, with Benayoun/Babel on the right and Silva on the left.

Worst case scenario is that no-one comes in and the money will be used to go towards the debt a la Ronaldo/Utd.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 29, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Looks 90% likely now. Pity. The talk is that Silva will come in which will be great attacking-wise but what about central midfield? Lucas isn't good enough yet and it would be a shame to break up the Gerrard/Torres partnership to move the non-affrayer back to midfield. Babel behimd Torres could work as could Kuyt, with Benayoun/Babel on the right and Silva on the left.
> *
> Worst case scenario is that no-one comes in and the money will be used to go towards the debt a la Ronaldo/Utd.*



More made up shit.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> More made up shit.



Put it away Revol you vile little creature.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-fc/liverpool-fc-news/2009/07/30/liverpool-fc-s-xabi-alonso-hands-in-transfer-request-100252-24275822/

Xabi gone.

Gutted, although he tends to have one brilliant season, followed by one shit season, followed by one brilliant season....

So he's currently due a shit season.  Hope we get silly money for him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2009)

On the plus side, you're being linked with Lee Cattermole this morning...


----------



## Dandred (Jul 30, 2009)

Relahni said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-fc/liverpool-fc-news/2009/07/30/liverpool-fc-s-xabi-alonso-hands-in-transfer-request-100252-24275822/
> 
> Xabi gone.
> 
> ...



I'm gutted about this to be honest.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> On the plus side, you're being linked with Lee Cattermole this morning...



By the Daily Fail 

Cattermole isn't even an Alonso player. He's more of a Mascherano - but shite.

Shame about Xabi going but it's been on the cards for a while. Real Madrid need a couple of defenders now and they could be quite decent.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 30, 2009)

Pepe, Albiol, Garay..they'll be OK.

Probably Liverpool's best shot at the title in a long time and it looks like they'll be losing a key player. Ouchies.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


> By the Daily Fail



True. 

It'd be a surprising choice, imo, assuming of course there's the remotest grain of truth about it...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2009)

they are also saying your after hull defender micheal turner.

lol.

dave


----------



## Biffo (Jul 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> they are also saying your after hull defender micheal turner.
> 
> lol.
> 
> dave



They are as much a pile of shit as The S*n to be fair.

Not sure if Liverpool will go for another defender. Left back is covered by Aurelio and Insua (and Agger or Carragher - & Dossena is he doesn't go to Napoli). Right back is covered by Johnson and Darby (and Carragher). Centre backs are Carragher, Scary and Agger with young ones like Kelly as cover.

Distin was linked on and off but looks like he is going to Villa. It's quite hard to recruit a decent defender who will be happy as 4th choice. Pity Sami left really.

That's why O'Shea is a great squad player for Utd. Not a brilliant player but more than decent in most non-attacking positions.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> they are also saying your after hull defender micheal turner.
> 
> lol.
> 
> dave



I'd be happy with Turner.  He'd be back up for Agger, JC and Scary.  

The Catermole story has certainly put the Catermole the pigeons hasn't it. 

So where are we goign to find a midfielder who regularly gets players sent off, can score goals from 70 yards only, can pass a ball all over the pitch and name begins with an X?

A year ago, Juventus were turning their nose up at Alonso, saying he's not worth £12m.  Rafa wanted to flog him and thought Barry was a better option.

Not happy Xabi is going, but not really losing sleep over it.  Remember lads, we've still got Lucas..........

<ducks from missiles>


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

to those with twitter a/cs:

LFCTV Huge thanks 2 all of u for participating & making LFC Twitter a table topping success: http://tinyurl.com/lnm5fr Pls spread the word! Matt

http://twitter.com/LFCTV

well we won this league..
btw its a great source of info etc...

e.g: 
e-Season area has some free previews search for 'free clips': http://tinyurl.com/dkkb4b Also see LFC Facebook! Matt


----------



## Sunray (Jul 30, 2009)

It'll get them to focus on a Gerrard replacement, while that moment is a little way off yet, need another world class attacking mid-fielder at some point.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2009)

benetiz is really gonna have to prove his worth with his next few decisions..
lets hope he can do the biz


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

Dunno if anyone has seen this on the Guardian's website today:



> Reds' risky business
> 
> The Liverpool manager, Rafael Benítez, made a net profit in the transfer market of £14.3m in the 12 months to 31 July last year and had added another £5.8m to that by the end of January. But the club still managed to make a pre-tax (and, crucially, interest) loss of £5.7m in 2007/8. The co-owners, George Gillett and Tom Hicks, have raised their investment in the club through loans from their Cayman Islands-based investment vehicle to a total of at least £70m (don't weep for them, though: they are charging handsome interest). Some £21m of that, injected between last July and this February, was "to provide for player trading arrangements". But, even before the £17.5m deal for Glen Johnson, existing transfer-market obligations were already apparently £15m. Now Liverpool have to pay down £60m of their £350.5m loans to Royal Bank of Scotland and Wachovia in pretty short order. Can the multimillion-pound saving associated with not having to pay up Xabi Alonso's contract after he put in writing his transfer request been coincidence? More sales will surely follow.



Does this mean that the Yanks are paying themselves to invest in a club they own?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Dunno if anyone has seen this on the Guardian's website today:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the Yanks are paying themselves to invest in a club they own?



I don't know or care.  This is a football forum not a business forum.


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I don't know or care.  This is a football forum not a business forum.



Sorry, I would have thought the antics of the owners of the RS in running the club would be of relevance on a thread that is dedicated to that club.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> Sorry, I would have thought the antics of the owners of the RS in running the club would be of relevance on a thread that is dedicated to that club.



How very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 31, 2009)

I always thoroughly enjoy The Gric's 'Guardian weblinks re Liverpool FC' posts.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2009)

Xabi thing is stalling. 

We are being offered surplus players from a team we dicked 4-0 last season.

Wtf - if you want Alonso, cough up you fuckers.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 31, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I don't know or care.  This is a football forum not a business forum.



Some Liverpool fans are not so naive / shortsighted:

http://www.shareliverpoolfc.co.uk/


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone catch the game last night? Not many positives. San jose doesn't look like the answer for the new Sami. 

Lucas started ok. Torres was being kicked off the park. Sir stephen looked ok. Yossi and ensua looked good. Johnson looked a bit leggy.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 3, 2009)

Aquiliani, then...?

Seems a bit out of the blue, but he's pretty good, I believe...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 3, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aquiliani, then...?
> 
> Seems a bit out of the blue, but he's pretty good, I believe...



He's good in FIFA 09, had him in my ultimate team for a bit, that's about as much as I know about him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't remember having seen him, although with my memory, that means nothing.

Reports all seem positive, though. Wonder what the 'Pool fans think...?


----------



## g force (Aug 3, 2009)

He's good - probably same level as Alonso TBH


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Aquiliani, then...?
> 
> Seems a bit out of the blue, but he's pretty good, I believe...





revol68 said:


> He's good in FIFA 09, had him in my ultimate team for a bit, that's about as much as I know about him.



He's very good but has had numerous injuries over the past few years. He only just scrpaed double figures as regards appearances last season. He signed a new 4 yr contract in May this year which looks like it was a pricing exercise as within weeks Spalletti was making it clear he was for sale at the right price.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 3, 2009)

g force said:


> He's good - probably same level as Alonso TBH



That's what I had thought, tbh.

Bugger.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 3, 2009)

He's a more attacking player than Alosno isn't he? He's been linked for a couple of months now. I think so little is known about him is because, as Fedayn pointed out, he's always injured. Not too happy about it myself but Rafa knows more than me about football. Just got a nasty feeling that he will spend more time in the treatment room than on the pitch.

I think another central defender is required after last night's showing against Espanyol. San Jose was no cover for Skrtel and Agger.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think so little is known about him is because, as Fedayn pointed out, he's always injured.



Plenty is known about him putside the Premierhsip. Itlaian international, ASRoma first team player, popular and a great player.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Plenty is known about him putside the Premierhsip. Itlaian international, ASRoma first team player, popular and a great player.



I know about him. So do you. So goes g force. Stupid dogbot and revol68 don't apparently.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I know about him. So do you. So goes g force. Stupid dogbot and revol68 don't apparently.



revol knows little other than rimming United.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 4, 2009)

Sky sports think Christian poulson is signing soon.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2009)

subject to a medical Liverpool agree to sale of Alonso...
bbc
ah well...


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 4, 2009)

18 million more than last season... ah well. Leaving us just as we are on the brink is unforgivable. But at least he kept quiet enough to get us a decent price.

There are no replacements... I think we'll need to change our game to have any chance. And we'll need luck.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck to xabi. I think he'll be a major success at real Madrid.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 4, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> 18 million more than last season... ah well. *Leaving us just as we are on the brink is unforgivable*. But at least he kept quiet enough to get us a decent price.
> 
> There are no replacements... I think we'll need to change our game to have any chance. And we'll need luck.



Next year, huh?


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 5, 2009)

Bleh. On the brink of not having to say that anymore.

Still, Gerrard can do Xabi's job better than him and scores more. 15 from midfield - masch improvement and yossi or Aquilani or someone to do gerrards job and with Johnson it's a strong team.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Shame to see Xabi go but it was on the cards, just thought it might drag on a little bit longer and LFC would get one last season of Alonso skills.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 5, 2009)

Christian poulsen as a replacement? He's the Danish robbie savage. Wasn't he the one who totti gobbed on?


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2009)

Sad to see Alonso go. I think he'll do well at Real, too. He seemed fairly integral to this year's plans for me, though, so I'd like to think we'd have a few bob to spend now. Can't tell with the current lot upstairs though.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Bleh. On the brink of not having to say that anymore.
> 
> Still, Gerrard can do Xabi's job better than him and scores more. 15 from midfield - masch improvement and yossi or Aquilani or someone to do gerrards job and with Johnson it's a strong team.



Excpet Aquilani is merely a crocked version, and slightly poorer Alonso. Seems to me he was fucked off by last summer's shenanigans where it was clear they wanted rid to fund the Barry transfer.

Madrid carry on spending in a depserate attempt to keep up with us - on the up side it might mean Guti is finally shown the door!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 5, 2009)

g force said:


> Excpet Aquilani is merely a crocked version, and slightly poorer Alonso. Seems to me he was fucked off by last summer's shenanigans where it was clear they wanted rid to fund the Barry transfer.
> 
> Madrid carry on spending in a depserate attempt to keep up with us - on the up side it might mean Guti is finally shown the door!



I think they've passed you lot on paper, by some way.  It might take time for them to gel.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2009)

"by some way"...really? Because aside from Kaka (whever the hell he'll play) I'd say we were their equal in every department (bar the keeper). Messi pwns Ronaldo, Xavi and Iniesta pwn whoever Madrid have. Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo? We've got Pique, Milito, Abidal and Alves.

Benzema and Higuain? We've got Zlatan and Henry.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2009)

One of my favourite liverpool players, a big loss to us.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2009)

g force said:


> "by some way"...really? Because aside from Kaka (whever the hell he'll play) I'd say we were their equal in every department (bar the keeper). Messi pwns Ronaldo, Xavi and Iniesta pwn whoever Madrid have. Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo? We've got Pique, Milito, Abidal and Alves.
> 
> Benzema and Higuain? We've got Zlatan and Henry.



Just keepr and defensaive midfielder they are better then you really.

you reckon abidal will be playing over the one you've just signed that i cant remember the name of, portugeuse dude.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 5, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Good luck to xabi. I think he'll be a major success at real Madrid.


Gone to an to an ambitious club eh?


----------



## agricola (Aug 5, 2009)

g force said:


> "by some way"...really? Because aside from Kaka (whever the hell he'll play) I'd say we were their equal in every department (bar the keeper). Messi pwns Ronaldo, Xavi and Iniesta pwn whoever Madrid have. Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo? We've got Pique, Milito, Abidal and Alves.
> 
> Benzema and Higuain? We've got Zlatan and Henry.



None of your players will ever be as good at being sent off as Pepe is.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Just keepr and defensaive midfielder they are better then you really.
> 
> you reckon abidal will be playing over the one you've just signed that i cant remember the name of, portugeuse dude.
> 
> dave



Maxwell, he's Brazilian. Rather have Toure than Lass. Obviously Casillas is better, he's the best in the world soo..

Everywhere else (except maybe Kaka, not sure who you'd compare him to though) I'd rate Barca's option as better. Not by a great deal, mind. If Madrid can gel I'd rate them as second best team around now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> None of your players will ever be as good at being sent off as Pepe is.



Fucking hell.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 5, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Fucking hell.



n they fecked the penalty
lol


----------



## agricola (Aug 5, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> n they fecked the penalty
> lol



and Real went up the other end of the pitch and scored the winner.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 5, 2009)

ciao bella........


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 5, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Still, Gerrard can do Xabi's job better than him and scores more.



If Liverpool play Gerrard in Alonso's position regularly they're fucked IMO. He can't do the same job as Alonso better - he doesn't have the discipline and he gives the ball away too often. And they'd be weaker in that second striker position that seems to get the best out of him.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 5, 2009)

Liverpool confirm they have agreed a fee, believed to be about £20m, with Roma for Italian midfielder Alberto Aquilani
bbc

could be a good bit of business... doesnt score too many, so presume will provide some useful defensive cover, freeing up super G?

Top 10 Alberto Aquilani Moments At Roma goal.com article


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Liverpool confirm they have agreed a fee, believed to be about £20m, with Roma for Italian midfielder Alberto Aquilani
> bbc
> 
> could be a good bit of business... doesnt score too many, so presume will provide some useful defensive cover, freeing up super G?
> ...





> 3) A Record Derby, February 26, 2006.
> 
> The Roman derby is always a special occasion, but there were fears as club captain Francesco Totti was injured for the clash. A consecutive Serie A win record was also in sight. After Rodrigo Taddei gave his team the lead in the first half, it was Aquilani who stamped his hallmark on the game. Amantino Mancini fed the midfielder with a great pass, and he did not miss. It was a historic night for Roma.



Being the best by the proverbial country mile.....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 5, 2009)

tasty, very very tasty..


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> tasty, very very tasty..



Around 2 mins 20 seconds.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 5, 2009)

20 million for a crock? Ooof

We'll see how it goes. Hopefully he'll keep fit and score two long range goals at goodison park.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 5, 2009)

he was made better by our medical staff for the last few months!


dave


----------



## Relahni (Aug 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> he was made better by our medical staff for the last few months!
> 
> 
> dave



ankle injury, I think? They tend to last quite a long time.

Great player on paper, but can he stay fit?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2009)

Relahni said:


> 20 million for a crock? Ooof


He's fash too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

> Rafa Benitez believes prospective new signing Alberto Aquilani is a player who will excite the Liverpool supporters.



Or maybe not, it seems...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aquilani's girlfriend's a bit tidy
http://www.football365.com/Gallery_Detail/0,17732,13282_5475753,00.html


----------



## Biffo (Aug 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Or maybe not, it seems...



Bit of a wierd one as he is out until at least September. He's going tp have to play a few games before anyone starts with the party poppers. Kewell was meant to be a glamour signing and he ended up injured more than he was fit. Degen has played about 3 first team games in a year since signing - admittedly for free. Even Torres has missed quite a few games through injury in the two years he's been at Anfield so I think there's a degree of nervousness about Aquilani due to his less than impressive track record re fitness. 

It's a big gamble for Rafa. It it comes off it could be a master stroke. If the boy gets injured again or doesn't settle well in England then it could be a big fuck up. It's a bit like Utd and Owen accept there's £20m fee involved


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 6, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's fash too.



Really?


----------



## g force (Aug 6, 2009)

The big question is why LFC haven't signed David Silva yet...maybe there's just not enough cash to spend?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's a bit like Utd and Owen accept there's £20m fee involved



And no fascination with race horses.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Really?



Probably just stupid

"There are too many foreigners in the country and most of the violence and trouble you see is caused by them."

"I have a few photographs and portraits of Mussolini at home. My uncle gave them to me as a present."


----------



## Biffo (Aug 6, 2009)

g force said:


> .....maybe there's just not enough cash to spend?



Ah you've notice that then?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 6, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Probably just stupid
> 
> "There are too many foreigners in the country and most of the violence and trouble you see is caused by them."
> 
> "I have a few photographs and portraits of Mussolini at home. My uncle gave them to me as a present."



Fuck sake..... Wonder if he said that to Juan, Cicinho, Samuel, Vucinic, Amantini, Doni, Pizzarro etc...


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 6, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If Liverpool play Gerrard in Alonso's position regularly they're fucked IMO. He can't do the same job as Alonso better - he doesn't have the discipline and he gives the ball away too often. And they'd be weaker in that second striker position that seems to get the best out of him.



Well, I disagree. Gerrard has played in a number of positions and done exceptionally. They key to getting the best from him is giving him the ball. Yes he loses the ball more than Alonso... but he tries more things. I prefer that style.

My main gripe with the midfield was that often Alonso and Masch were both sat too deep.. resulting in too many drawn games. I would have preferred to lose Masch at the time.. but on reflection Masch offers the chance for liverpool to play an inverted midfield triangle with two attacking mids covered by masch. Perhaps yossi or aquilani beside gerrard would offer the best of both worlds?

Either way, now the uncertainty is over I can look forward to this season.. our best chance in maybe 14 years.

Whisper it quietly, but even Dossena seems to be a new, improved player.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> And no fascination with race horses.



and no arthritis.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 6, 2009)

Dosena is a good player on his day. Second half of the season he looked pretty good. First half of the season he was shite.

I liked the mental strength of Lucas. He's looked pretty good in pre season. Hope he can progress. Also babel needs to reach his potential this season. 

I have a feeling acquilini will either be the new robbie keane - flogged back to Roma or he'll be a legend.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 8, 2009)

The liverpool friendly against Atletico Madrid is on iraq goals @4pm

http://iraqgoals.net/ch3.html


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 8, 2009)

Strong team for friendly, should be interesting tho I reckon not so full on for fear of injuries
Liverpool team in full: Reina, Johnson, Ayala, Carragher, Insua, Kuyt, Lucas, Mascherano, Benayoun, Gerrard, Torres. 

Subs: Cavalieri, San Jose, Plessis, Degen, Voronin, Riera, Dossena, Kelly, Babel, Ngog, Spearing.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 8, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Strong team for friendly, should be interesting tho I reckon not so full on for fear of injuries
> Liverpool team in full: Reina, Johnson, Ayala, Carragher, Insua, Kuyt, Lucas, Mascherano, Benayoun, Gerrard, Torres.
> 
> Subs: Cavalieri, San Jose, Plessis, Degen, Voronin, Riera, Dossena, Kelly, Babel, Ngog, Spearing.



Lucas looks quality in pre season, well taken goal.

Aguera looks a very special player, no doubting his ability.

Thought the very young centre backs did well today.  Babel looks interested and Stevie G looks like he's coming into form.

Torres? Something not quite right there.  Quite a few positives from the game, but Carra's injury wasn't one of them.

We'll be fucked if we have to use those two centre backs next weekend.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N165351090808-1751.htm


----------



## Biffo (Aug 9, 2009)

After the game yesterday the currently injured list is now:

Daniel Agger
Jamie Carragher
Martin Skrtel
Stephen Darby
Fabio Aurelio
Nabil El Zair
Alberto Aquilani
Albert Riera
Fernando Torres

I'd be happy enough with Kelly playing with Carragher as CBs v Spurs. If Carra, Scary and Agger are all unavailable next weekend I would be worried.

Hopefully Torres' injury is not too bad as well.

Lucas has had a very good pre-season. Will we see Gerrard dropping to CM and Lucas playing behind Torres?


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Lucas has had a very good pre-season. Will we see Gerrard dropping to CM and Lucas playing behind Torres?



You would have to think that even Benitez would not be that mentalist.


----------



## mack (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe another player coming in - Keisuke Honda, looks like an attacking left sided player, scores a few as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keisuke_Honda#VVV-Venlo


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> You would have to think that even Benitez would not be that mentalist.



It's what brought the goal on Saturday v Athletico.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2009)

mack said:


> Maybe another player coming in - Keisuke Honda, looks like an attacking left sided player, scores a few as well.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keisuke_Honda#VVV-Venlo



Apparently he's got a good engine on him


----------



## aylee (Aug 10, 2009)

mack said:


> Maybe another player coming in - Keisuke Honda



Never heard of him, but what a fantastic name.

Should be a 750CC motorcycling champ, though.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like Benitez will be relying on Lucas etc due to there being no money left in the transfer kitty.

"the Spaniard claims he is looking to existing players such as Lucas, David Ngog and Nabil El Zhar to improve last season's second place finish and win the club's first league title since 1990."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-transfer-budget


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Looks like Benitez will be relying on Lucas etc due to there being no money left in the transfer kitty.
> 
> "the Spaniard claims he is looking to existing players such as Lucas, David Ngog and Nabil El Zhar to improve last season's second place finish and win the club's first league title since 1990."
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/10/rafael-benitez-liverpool-transfer-budget



The only other new signing I can see before Sept is a centreback. If Hull will let Turner go for 8 or 9 then he's a maybe. Shawcross from Stoke has also been mentioned. The question is do these boys want to go to Liverpool to be 4th choice centre back? Agger is injury prone and Carragher is getting on a bit now so who knows?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 13, 2009)

Sunday here we come!!

3-1 to the Red Men!!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 14, 2009)

So, Spurs away to start with.

A win would be a fantastic start which would subside a lot of the fear around Liverpool fans at the minute.

The squad has title run in experience for the first time in about 20 years. How this happened I will never fucking know.

The David Icke in me says Souness took a bung of millions to destroy the club. 

20 years ago, we were a better version of modern day Chelsea - e.g a great squad but a lot of old players. Souness took over and the rest is bad history. The conspiracy theory has some legs - Souness did the same when he bought Boumsong for £8m from Rangers - a club he had shares in. 

To the present.  Out of the comfort zone of challenging for fourth spot! We are one of the favourites to win the league this season. Previous seasons have seen our odds 8-1, 14-1 16-1 to win the league.  We are currently just over 3-1 to win it!

Still a big ask and think Man Utd still have the best squad.  Chelsea? Aging team, African exodus mid season, I fancy us to finish above them.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Apparently he's got a good engine on him


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's what brought the goal on Saturday v Athletico.



And he also, in those last ten minutes, showed that he can better deliver those hollywood balls that he used to overdo a couple of years ago.

I said it before... Gerrard is best when he gets lots of the ball. A flexible midfield where he can either drop deeper or step into the support strikers role as needed will bring reward. Alonso, for all his ability was not the player to be able to cover stevie.. he sat too deep. Perhaps lucas or aquilani offer more?

We shall see.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the difficulty for Liverpool will be replicating their results from last year against the rest of the top 4, can't see them doing the double over Man United again.

The other issue is how fucked they are without Torres or Gerard.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I think the difficulty for Liverpool will be replicating their results from last year against the rest of the top 4, can't see them doing the double over Man United again.
> 
> The other issue is how fucked they are without Torres or Gerard.



That's what all the haters are clinging on to. But...

Liverpool are apparently now a lot weaker than they were last season because Alonso is gone. But he didn't play in the 4-1 win at Old Trafford. Ronaldo scored Utd's only goal but he's gone now.

Liverpool are nothing without Gerrard and Torres apparently but Torres didn't play in the 2-1 home win against Utd and Gerrard only played the last 20 mins. Tevez scored Utd's only goal but he's gone now.

I would say there is every reason why Liverpool can do the double over Utd again this season.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's what all the haters are clinging on to. But...
> 
> Liverpool are apparently now a lot weaker than they were last season because Alonso is gone. But he didn't play in the 4-1 win at Old Trafford. Ronaldo scored Utd's only goal but he's gone now.
> 
> ...



you are daft if you think United will play as shit as they did in the game at Anfield or make the silly errors they did at Old Trafford.

Also Ronaldo's goal was a penalty.

You need to start looking at the bigger picture, the double over United last season was the first time Rafa has beaten Fergie in the league, infact no Liverpool player had even scored against United under Rafa in the league against United before the Anfield match last season. United did the double on Liverpool the previous two seasons.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

Also considering the amount of games United had to play last season and the fact Liverpool did the double over them, whilst United never really got out of second gear during the whole campaign, I don't think Liverpool ever had a better chance of winning the League and they still couldn't do it.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you are daft if you think United will play as shit as they did in the game at Anfield or make the silly errors they did at Old Trafford.



Can you guarantee they won't? What if they do AND Liverpool play better than they did last season.




revol68 said:


> Also Ronaldo's goal was a penalty.



And??  Perhaps Berba will take them this season and continue his lazy pass to the keeper style a la FA Cup Semi.



revol68 said:


> You need to start looking at the bigger picture, the double over United last season was the first time Rafa has beaten Fergie in the league, infact no Liverpool player had even scored against United under Rafa in the league against United before the Anfield match last season. United did the double on Liverpool the previous two seasons.



And??? So now Liverpool have beaten Utd in the league and score goals it will never happen again? Liverpool tend to build on form against teams. Took Rafa a while to beat Chelsea then got quite good at it. Who knows he might even beat Stoke this season?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

youse had the best chance ever last season, far less games than United cos youse got dumped out of the FA, League Cups and Champions League earlier, youse didn't have to fly to Japan in the middle of a busy christmas fixture build up, weren't playing constant catch up and youse finally beat United in the league not once but twice, yet still finished second.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Also considering the amount of games United had to play last season and the fact Liverpool did the double over them, whilst United never really got out of second gear during the whole campaign, I don't think Liverpool ever had a better chance of winning the League and they still couldn't do it.



Agree to an extent. They missed not having Torres and Gerrard together a lot of the time but I think that will be less of a problem this season as players like Benayoun and Kuyt are better players than a year ago. Hopefully Aquilani will add an attacking dimension too.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright cocknockers? Just popped in to see what condition my condition was in and I see a few Red men still posting sense and, er, _others _still obsessional, bordering on the rabid.

Plus ca change, mais plus ca meme chose, n'est pas?

I predict a tight one this year, missus. 86-88 points enough for the title. In an echo of pre-season's past, hopefully it will be us. 

My time away from here hasn't dimmed my one-game-at-a-time pessimism, though - Spuds 4 (Keane, Crouch, Chas & Dave) LFC 0


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Alright cocknockers? Just popped in to see what condition my condition was in and I see a few Red men still posting sense and, er, _others _still obsessional, bordering on the rabid.
> 
> Plus ca change, mais plus ca meme chose, n'est pas?
> 
> ...



Alright your holiness? Welcome back


----------



## Dandred (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> youse had the best chance ever last season, far less games than United cos youse got dumped out of the FA, League Cups and Champions League earlier, youse didn't have to fly to Japan in the middle of a busy christmas fixture build up, weren't playing constant catch up and youse finally beat United in the league not once but twice, yet still finished second.



what a wanker. Look for 5th place at best this season.  Twat. (with a small cock, you deleted)


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dandred said:


> what a wanker. Look for 5th place at best this season.  Twat. (with a small cock, you deleted)



I deleted my cock? 

Anyway's if United come lower than 4th I will actually post a pic of my cock beside a ruler.


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I deleted my cock?
> 
> Anyway's if United come lower than 4th I will actually post a pic of my cock beside a ruler.



you are meant to offer us things we actually want in a bet btw.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> you are meant to offer us things we actually want in a bet btw.



or a forfeit for myself.


----------



## agricola (Aug 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> or a forfeit for myself.



its not a forfeit if it would offend us more than you.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> its not a forfeit if it would offend us more than you.



dunno about that, quite a few people on the boards seem tobe quite fixated on my phallis.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> dunno about that, quite a few people on the boards seem tobe quite fixated on my phallis.



The harder you have to look for something


----------



## bluesjunior (Aug 15, 2009)

What's the betting that David Villa is a Liverpool player before the window shuts.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 15, 2009)

bluesjunior said:


> What's the betting that David Villa is a Liverpool player before the window shuts.



About 1000/1. Ricki Villa is more likely to be honest.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2009)

Is it on Sky or (better) a stream, this match?


----------



## agricola (Aug 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> Is it on Sky or (better) a stream, this match?



its the four o clock game on Sky Sports 1 tommorrow.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers, I'll check iraqgoals nearer the time.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> Cheers, I'll check iraqgoals nearer the time.



If you want to watch LFC matches online check this thread about half hour before kick off:

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=244992.400


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Alright your holiness? Welcome back



Thank you my son.  

My faith was sore tested last season..prayers were answered - and how! - at OT, and with the sacking of Madrid, but we were foresaken by Arshavin.

None of that pie-in-the-sky malarkey this year. There is only one true God, and his name is Fernando.


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If you want to watch LFC matches online check this thread about half hour before kick off:
> 
> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=244992.400



Great stuff, Biffo, cheers.


----------



## pootle (Aug 16, 2009)

Afternoon all...whoop! first match of the season! Am feeling a bit nervous about it though, for want of a better word.  Defoe was playing very well in the week and Liverpool haven't had a brilliant track record with visits to Shite Hart Lane last couple of seasons : /

Am watching the match with a Spurs fan. This could all end in tears!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 16, 2009)

pootle said:


> Afternoon all...whoop! first match of the season! Am feeling a bit nervous about it though, for want of a better word.  Defoe was playing very well in the week and Liverpool haven't had a brilliant track record with visits to Shite Hart Lane last couple of seasons : /
> 
> Am watching the match with a Spurs fan. This could all end in tears!



Not often I see you on football/sports


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't believe i actually want liverpool to win a match, only cause its v spurs though...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Have the usual start of season hope tinged with a quiet confidence. 
What is the betting that LFC start with a flyer, drop points mid season and then end on better form than any club but finish second or third?


----------



## pootle (Aug 16, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Not often I see you on football/sports



Sports forum isn't always the most welcoming to the girlz of urbz!



Badgers said:


> Have the usual start of season hope tinged with a quiet confidence.
> What is the betting that LFC start with a flyer, drop points mid season and then end on better form than any club but finish second or third?



Have also been stupidly excited about the start of the season but can't help agreeing with the above. I want to believe and agree with Alan Hanson's predictions of Liverpool finishing top this season, but, well...sometimes missed opportunity and wasted potential seem to the sum up the Liverpool experience.  I concur with the 2nd or 3rd position.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

pootle said:


> High! I want to believe and agree with Alan Hanson's predictions of Liverpool finishing top this season, but, well...sometimes missed opportunity and wasted potential seem to the sum up the Liverpool experience.  I concur with the 2nd or 3rd position.



They always have the ability to win but too many 0-0 or 1-1 draws hurt them last season. We have a bit of a bet going on the top six prediction and I have gone with: 

1. Liverpool
2. Man Utd
3. Chelsea
4. Man City
5 Arsenal 
6. Tottenham

However I crave disappointment.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

I think chelsea will win the title this season, liverpool just don't have that title winning feel about them, neither do man utd atm.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

The thing with Liverpool is that they seem to have been less pressured than the other 'big' clubs. 
I am hoping this means they have been focused on training and basically patting Gerrard/Torres on the back for months. 
It is a game of two halves though....


----------



## pootle (Aug 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The thing with Liverpool is that they seem to have been less pressured than the other 'big' clubs.



Good point - I mean Man Utd have got tonnes of expectation on them, and I can't see how they can maintain their standard with certain key players gone now.  



Badgers said:


> It is a game of two halves though....



Sick as a parrot, workhorse in the midfield etc etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The thing with Liverpool is that they seem to have been less pressured than the other 'big' clubs.
> ...



And if were going by that point, chelsea are probably the most pressured to win the title....


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2009)

Am looking forward to today's game.

Bit gutted Alonso is gone as I loved him, but let's see how we set our stall out today.

Mrs is in Florida so yesterday and today have been nothing 'cept football & boxing non stop =


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Isn't it? 

I love the speculation and stats of footy more than the fucking game. 
Liverpool have not even played one minute of the sport yet and I am thinking I understand their dressing room mindset... 

Wasn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Bit gutted Alonso is gone as I loved him



Quoted so your wife can see this side of you. 

(((wife)))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Just noticed that the Tottenham thread is above this one. 

As you were....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Handsome man.


----------



## pootle (Aug 16, 2009)

Jumpers for goal posts



Badgers said:


> I love the speculation and stats of footy more than the fucking game.



I wouldn't go that far but the delicious build up and stats action is facking ace.  Where's Statto when you need him? The last time I saw him was doing coverage of gee gee racing on the Beeb!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Take a point today or roll the dice?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

I reckon the dice will roll and we will see more that 1 or 2 goals.

(A win would make Liverpool the first team to reach 5,000 points in the top flight of English football)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

This early season stuff is a nightmare. Fairly confident of a good game though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This early season stuff is a nightmare. Fairly confident of a good game though.



Yes, you'd be in the Champions League every season if only teams didn't have the indecency to beat you in the nightmare first five games you always have


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Why bother, the title is already Arsenals.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Ready for the off


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 16, 2009)

Heh-he.

Flying headbutt


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Heh-he.
> 
> Flying headbutt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Ouch!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

typical liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

not watching but sounds like the reds are wading through treacle?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

defoe scored a cracker of a goal


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs have been giving them a footballing lesson.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> defoe scored a cracker of a goal



wasn't defoe.


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> defoe scored a cracker of a goal



when?  that was assou-ekotto.


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Spurs have been giving them a footballing lesson.



perhaps, but its only 1-0.  This game has a "Spurs twat them for 88 mins, Gerrard and Torres in last two minutes 1-2" written all over it tbh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> when?  that was assou-ekotto.



ah, my bad. Thought it was him. not listening to commentary


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ah, my bad. Thought it was him. not listening to commentary



racist.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Typical liverpool though, they've done fuck all.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Should be 4-0.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> perhaps, but its only 1-0.  This game has a "Spurs twat them for 88 mins, Gerrard and Torres in last two minutes 1-2" written all over it tbh.



yep.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> racist.



lol Thought it was weird defoe scoring like that...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> perhaps, but its only 1-0.  This game has a "Spurs twat them for 88 mins, Gerrard and Torres in last two minutes 1-2" written all over it tbh.


Best home defensive record in the Prem last year - 10 conceded all season.

Hopefully that'll continue


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 16, 2009)

That was top comedy between Carragher and Skrtel though. I haven't laughed that hard in ages.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> That was top comedy between Carragher and Skrtel though. I haven't laughed that hard in ages.



me neither


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

Fucking hell has Redknapp become even more inane over the summer?

_"If you asked Benitez whether he could have Crouch and Pavulochenko on the bench, he would take that"_

Yes, thats why he sold him you cretin.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> Fucking hell has Redknapp become even more inane over the summer?
> 
> _"If you asked Benitez whether he could have Crouch and Pavulochenko on the bench, he would take that"_
> 
> Yes, thats why he sold him you cretin.



Think he was taking a cheap shot at liverpool...


----------



## Discordia (Aug 16, 2009)

Skrtel _can't turn his head to one side?_ Are Liverpool's youngsters really that awful?


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

fucking idiot gomez


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2009)

"Penalty all day long...."

Lovely line by Andy G.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

1-1


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn the slow BBC refresh


----------



## Discordia (Aug 16, 2009)

Awful keeping. Johnson wasn't going to do squat with that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Numbers said:


> "Penalty all day long...."
> 
> Lovely line by Andy G.



I'm sure relahni will hate him for saying that.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

fucking typical, Gomez is a muppet he had no need to tear out like that.

Liked the singing of "You're supposed to be in jail".


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

Whereever did they get that Bassong from?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 16, 2009)

Arsenal the only remotely impressive top 4 team thus far. Long may it shall continue, not that one game means squat!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

bloody bassong


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 16, 2009)

Huzzah!

My Utd/Spuds double is back on.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Damn the slow BBC refresh


This works:

http://iraqgoals.net/ch1.html


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 16, 2009)

Spurs are sitting far too deep.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2009)

That Benayoun is some weapon to bring on against tiring legs.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh did I like that, Spurs bossed that game and Liverpool looked completely out of options.

They'll never win the league with that strike force.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Even though i wanted liverpool to win i find this funny.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 16, 2009)

Apart from Gerrard, Liverpool looked like they were still in pre-season. 

No sense of urgency, etc, blather...


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Oh did I like that, Spurs bossed that game and Liverpool looked completely out of options.
> 
> They'll never win the league with that strike force.



Liverpool looked like they were still on the beach - weak bench too.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think my favourite bit was when I saw Voronin putting his shirt on, lol.


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2009)

My favourite bit was when Tottenham won


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

My favourite bit was when two liverpool defenders clashed heads.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 16, 2009)

Liverpool looked as unimpressive as Utd today. Spurs did well.

Lost at Spurs twice last season too. Harry has got Rafa sussed. Bacon face should get some tips off him.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> My favourite bit was when two liverpool defenders clashed heads.



The fact the Fat Spanish Waiter kept Skrtel on for so long really hits home just how shallow the Liverpool squad, obviously I mean shallow in quality not quantity as they have a far larger squad than every other team.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 16, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Apart from Gerrard


Gerrard was playing? You sure?

They looked like the walking dead at the end there, quite odd for a first game. With their "bench" I'd be a worried Liverpool fan, if I was unfortunate enough to be one.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Liverpool looked as unimpressive as Utd today. Spurs did well.
> 
> Lost at Spurs twice last season too. Harry has got Rafa sussed. Bacon face should get some tips off him.



LOL United essentially cake walked it against Birmingham, sure they could have been more clinical but they dominated the match totally.

Liverpool were overrun in midfield and had no ideas going forward.

Still whatever helps you through.

This year is definitely Liverpool's year.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Fail


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Gerrard was playing? You sure?
> 
> They looked like the walking dead at the end there, quite odd for a first game. With their "bench" I'd be a worried Liverpool fan, if I was unfortunate enough to be one.



Gerard kept having to drop really deep to get on the ball as Lucas and Mascherano were so shit at linking up with the front line.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 16, 2009)

meh. didn't get out of first gear until Benny came on........


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2009)

Bloody hell! That was shite!


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Liverpool looked like they were still on the beach - weak bench too.



New Brighton Beach?

Waiting to see Benitez's after match interview. Interested how he'll go about blaming Fergie for today's defeat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Gerard kept having to drop really deep to get on the ball as Lucas and Mascherano were so shit at linking up with the front line.



Perhaps they're now regretting selling xabi alonso...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 16, 2009)

At least Johnson had a good game. 

Not the best start to the season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

Rafa says '2nd half was much better'..errr how so?


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Rafa says '2nd half was much better'..errr how so?



this interviewer is rubbish... "so rafa, you wuz robbed... do you agree?"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> this interviewer is rubbish... "so rafa, you wuz robbed... do you agree?"



Aye, worst interview ever.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 16, 2009)

it is almost traditional now for united to start the season slowly, but at least we won



Biffo said:


> Liverpool looked as unimpressive as Utd today. Spurs did well.
> 
> Lost at Spurs twice last season too. Harry has got Rafa sussed. Bacon face should get some tips off him.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> LOL United essentially cake walked it against Birmingham, sure they could have been more clinical but they dominated the match totally.
> 
> Liverpool were overrun in midfield and had no ideas going forward.
> 
> ...



Eugh self hating fenian Liverpool hater alert AHOY! 

We were shit today, spurs deserved to win but it's early days yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> New Brighton Beach?
> 
> Waiting to see Benitez's after match interview. Interested how he'll go about blaming Fergie for today's defeat.



Moyes stole that tactic the day before by blaming Mark Hughes.


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm.  Well that was less than encouraging, eh?

I was pleased to hear Carragher and Gerard starting, less sure about that formation with Gerard out on his own.  He never really looked like he was playing the position he should have been, whilst there was never any doubt what position say, Keane was playing.  Mind you, having said that the Spurs goals came from defenders, eh?  

But yeah, as others have said, the Liverpool bench doesn't inspire confidence does it?  It might be "early days" but in the Premiership these days every facking point, or missed opportunities count.  And how are things going to pick up?  Lucas and Mascherano need to start working together for a start, members of the same team need not to injure each other rolleyes and it's going to be a while until Ayala can start - october? November?

Oh well, at least that fixture is out of the way.  I hate away to Spurs!  Bring on Stoke.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 17, 2009)

the press are telling me Benitez is fuming absolutely raging about the penalties not being given. 

erm, this is pretty odd, because I thought he gave quite a measured interview?

The message I got was, sure they were penalties, but we were shit in the first half?

Strange for journalists to not give Liverpool a fair crack of the whip.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hmm.  Well that was less than encouraging, eh?
> 
> I was pleased to hear Carragher and Gerard starting, less sure about that formation with Gerard out on his own.  He never really looked like he was playing the position he should have been, whilst there was never any doubt what position say, Keane was playing.  Mind you, having said that the Spurs goals came from defenders, eh?
> 
> ...



Ayala? 

Do you mean Acquilini? 

Lucas was one of our best players yesterday.

I like the four four two formation.  I'd have Gerrard on the right, Riera or Yossi on the left.  I'd put Kuyt up front with Torres or even Babel - who was a disgrace yesterday.  

I hate this 4-2-3-1 bollocks.  4-4-2 with Mascherano and Lucas in midfield until Acquilani is match fit.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2009)

Relahni said:


> the press are telling me Benitez is fuming absolutely raging about the penalties not being given.
> 
> erm, this is pretty odd, because I thought he gave quite a measured interview?


I sw that on the BBC site and I suppose it means they're going to go back down that ridiculous tabloid-sensationalist road they did 2-3 seasons ago.

I'll give it a couple of weeks and if it doesn't improve I'll delete BBC Sport from my bookmarks again - I have no idea what they think they're doing.

So why didn't Beneitez buy Gareth Barry - cheap as chips, wasn't he?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 17, 2009)

so basically it is actually ok to critiscise match officials match officials as long as you don't lose your temper?


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Ayala?
> 
> Do you mean Acquilini?



D'oh! Yeah - posting before you've had coffee in the morning, don't do it kids!


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 17, 2009)

Relahni said:


> the press are telling me Benitez is fuming absolutely raging about the penalties not being given.
> 
> erm, this is pretty odd, because I thought he gave quite a measured interview?
> 
> ...



Yeah I was suprised to see the headlines this morning, thought his interview was fair enough. He basically pointed out first was blatent penalty (which it was) second was but had element of doubt which puts it down to the call fothe ref in that moment (again about right) and that Liverpool were poor in the first half (again right).

Actually I am pretty sure he didn't mention the penalties until prompted to do so. I thought he would blame the result on those decisions, which would not have been a fair reflection on the game as Tottenham were the better side and should have had it sown up by then, but he didn't to be fair.


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: the raging and fuming thing, how many times does Rafa actually, really look raging and fuming in post match interviews?

Grumpy and sulky and a bit hacked off, but I'm struggling to think when "raging"...unless he's talking about Ferguson of course!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought we lacked a certain metronomic passing ability in the midfield area - don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you've got till it's gone, as Joni Mitchell so eloquently put it. 

She was tasty on the left, and would no doubt be better there than Babel. Yossi must start!

I doubt we'll play that badly again all year.


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I doubt we'll play that badly again all year.



It wasn't out and out terrible/technically bad so much but more like they were trying to bore Spurs to a defeat. Obvs, there were some missed chances and sloppy play though.  

We all know what I'm going to say now ..."attack! Attack! attackattackattack!"


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> It wasn't out and out terrible/technically bad


 
I kinda thought it was, tbh. Centre backs revert to the hoof a bit too much when one of them's not Agger, all a bit slow motion in midfield which invited Gerrard deeper to try and rectify this, thus isolating Torres.

Oh, sorry, I meant LULZ L1verpool was sh1t and r gunna get them relagetad Rafa is a morun !!!1111!!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Thought we lacked a certain metronomic passing ability in the midfield area - don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you've got till it's gone, as Joni Mitchell so eloquently put it.
> 
> She was tasty on the left, and would no doubt be better there than Babel. Yossi must start!
> 
> I doubt we'll play that badly again all year.


I thought Liverpool weren't allowed to play well for much of the game but did better towards the end when the shape changed and more space opened up. 

Rather than complaining about the Ref and the 4th official , imo Benitez might better look at why he didn't pick Benayoun, why he did pick Babel and why he didn't buy Barry. And why didn't Liverpool use all that space on the left where Modric wasn't?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2009)

Tactical analysis of the post-Alonso Liverpool:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8204266.stm


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 17, 2009)

xes said:


>


cant spell manchester United.

without shit or
cunts


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> cant spell manchester United.
> 
> without shit or
> cunts



yeah but you have to swap the letters around so much it just makes you look a bit sad and grasping.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah but you have to swap the letters around so much it just makes you look a bit sad and grasping.



lolz revol, calling the kettle black again?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 18, 2009)

£2m left in the transfer kitty according to Tony Barrett of the Times.


----------



## aylee (Aug 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> £2m left in the transfer kitty according to Tony Barrett of the Times.



That should buy you Northampton's reserve goalie these days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought Liverpool were certs for the title this season a few weeks back, now though, really having to reassess that...


----------



## Relahni (Aug 18, 2009)

aylee said:


> That should buy you Northampton's reserve goalie these days.





Craig Bellamy's toe nail?  Kaka's belly button fluff.....

We are fucked tbh.

Hope Rafa has a mental moment and stays at the club.  Fair play to him for staying put <14-1 next manager to go> .

Silver lining.  The muppet fans will leave in droves!


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Hope Rafa has a mental moment and stays at the club.  Fair play to him for staying put <14-1 next manager to go> .



He's the longest serving manager to date who has stayed/not been shoved without winning the league, ain't he?

And I reckon he'll still be here next season.  He's got Melwood made up of people he wants and has shifted out voices of dissent, like Rick Parry and brought in that fella with the Spanish football background...Purslow?

So yeah, Stoke at home tomorrow.  First home match of the season, got to have a good outcome surely?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

Worth a squid that I reckon


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

On Stoke or the Red Men though Walrussy?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 18, 2009)

Jaysus lads.. we are only one game in... keep the old heads up...
We miss Alonso, but we have a few aces that should be fit n ready to go...


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Jaysus lads..



And token bird! 

But yeah, you're right about keeping spirits up though.  Tbh I tend to feel more anxious than anything about the football. I got v excited about the start of the season for about a month or so, but now it's more like nerves!

Facking women eh? We'll be wanting the vote next!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep the heads up yes, but don't keep the heads in the sand.

The yanks have got to go.  Where's all the fucking cash gone? £60m for the stadium? Alonso was sold for £30, Acquilani bought for £15m.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> He's the longest serving manager to date who has stayed/not been shoved without winning the league, ain't he?



No


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 18, 2009)

£2m transfer budget  Ours is bigger than that!


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No



Close then?


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2009)

two years less than Moyes, two years more than (next closest rival) Gareth Southgate.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

knowing Rafa he'll not spunk his war chest of £2m on one player, instead he'll wisely invest in 10 conference players.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No



I meant in Liverpool's history - not the whole prem...


----------



## Relahni (Aug 18, 2009)

wahey - we've blown our transfer budget....

Are you watching Man City???

And the Spirit of Shankly are going to take action....by handing out leaflets.

http://www.spiritofshankly.com/news/Our-Need-for-Change.html


----------



## magneze (Aug 18, 2009)

Sky Sports link doesn't work - what's the story?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 18, 2009)

magneze said:


> Sky Sports link doesn't work - what's the story?



We've bought an ex rangers player. Some 30 year old Greek bloke.


----------



## magneze (Aug 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> We've bought an ex rangers player. Some 30 year old Greek bloke.


Premiership is in the bag.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> We've bought an ex rangers player. Some 30 year old Greek bloke.



My sides are splitting, he's fucking shite. There's hope that other teams might actually get a penalty against you lot now. His main claim to fame is making dead elephants look mobile.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually feel bad for Liverpool hearing that. The English clubs (sans City and somewhat Chelsea of course) really are skint eh?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

The Greek tragedy will be 4th choice centre back with Ayala and Kelly just behind him in the pecking order. With Carra, Skrtel and Agger fit he hopefully won't get a look in. Just a pity that Agger seems to be injured even more often than Michael Owen.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The Greek tragedy will be 4th choice centre back with Ayala and Kelly just behind him in the pecking order. With Carra, Skrtel and Agger fit he hopefully won't get a look in. Just a pity that Agger seems to be injured even more often than Michael Owen.



call me old fashioned but if this guy is shit - and we are spending a lot of money on yoots??? erm, why buy him?  why not say - Ayala or Kelly is our number four centre back?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

I've forgotten how this went; the Middle East people that now own Citeh aren't the same as the bunch Moores blew out in favour of these delightful Americans, is it?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've forgotten how this went; the Middle East people that now own Citeh aren't the same as the bunch Moores blew out in favour of these delightful Americans, is it?



Didn't Liverpool also blow out Shinawatra who got Sven in and then when the fan was completely clogged with shit still managed to find a buyer who put his money where his mouth is?

I don't understand how the poster above said they feel sorry for Liverpool. They played the international money game and ......


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> call me old fashioned but if this guy is shit - and we are spending a lot of money on yoots??? erm, why buy him?  why not say - Ayala or Kelly is our number four centre back?



Agreed but Rafa obviously doesn't think they are quite good enough yet. Kelly looks better than Ayala to me but it was Ayala that came on against Spurs.

I'd take James Collins for 5m as back up. He's relatively young but good PL experience. He's Welsh. He's ginger. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've forgotten how this went; the Middle East people that now own Citeh aren't the same as the bunch Moores blew out in favour of these delightful Americans, is it?



No. DIC are from Dubai. The Citeh owners are from Abu Dhabi.


----------



## g force (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> wahey - we've blown our transfer budget....
> 
> Are you watching Man City???
> 
> ...



But what do SoS suggest as an alternative? They'd be jizzing themselves if some rich Saudi bought the club with leveraged debt because they might have more chance of paying it back? How would that be better?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No. DIC are from Dubai. The Citeh owners are from Abu Dhabi.


Ah that's right DIC. Cheers.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 19, 2009)

Stoke tonight. I reckon it'll pan out something like this


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

g force said:


> But what do SoS suggest as an alternative? They'd be jizzing themselves if some rich Saudi bought the club with leveraged debt because they might have more chance of paying it back? How would that be better?



I would actually quite like some sort of fan/rich owner partnership at the club.

20% owned by the fans - 80% some rich blokes. I would be happy to shell out £500 to own a bit of Liverpool.  No problemo.

I don't want us to go down the Man City or Chelsea route, but would prefer that to what we have got.  

In defence of Hicks and Gillette, they've hit hard times after they bought the club, but even still, their ideas were always the same.  The stadium they promised is a joke.

Moores had the choice between DIC and the Yanks.  He made some cock and bull story that DIC were bullying the club and setting deadlines for decisions.  This was strongly denied by DIC.  The real reason why Moores chose the American clowns was the £8m he stood to pocket.

Moores told the fans - you have to trust me on this one.  

Now he's crying saying he wouldn't have done it if he'd known it would turn out like this.  

Whatever Moores - you are a cunt who sold the family silverware for £8m.  If I found £1bn in the street I'd buy the club and ban that fucker from attending home games.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Right then. I am having an upswing of confidence.

First home match of the season is going to be a blinder.  I should like to see Carragher, Gerrard Torres and Yossi start for a start and Lucas not even featuring on the bench.

They'll be none of these rather 0-0 draws we've seen of late between Liverpool and Stoke, with Liverpool winning 2-0.

SO going to happen   I might even have a flutter on it


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> Right then. I am having an upswing of confidence.
> 
> First home match of the season is going to be a blinder.  I should like to see Carragher, Gerrard Torres and Yossi start for a start and Lucas not even featuring on the bench.
> 
> ...




Before you do look at the bullshit on the other thread about a prem league manager leaving......... 

I doubt it's out man though


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Before you do look at the bullshit on the other thread about a prem league manager leaving.........
> 
> I doubt it's out man though



It could well be by the sound of it. If it is it will be down to lack of funds and there will not be a nice atmosphere at Anfield tonight.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Before you do look at the bullshit on the other thread about a prem league manager leaving.........



What?   I haven't seen that thread...

Rafa ain't going anywhere, though, is he? Shirley?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

fuck it.. if he goes..

\dalgleish can step in with Lee


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Craig Bellamy's toe nail?  Kaka's belly button fluff.....
> 
> We are fucked tbh.
> 
> ...



3-1 now..................


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Betting suspended! 

Fuck.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

we are still 1/4 to win tonight more importantly..
If benetiz chooses to walk it may buck the backbone of the team to fight for the red shirt..


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> we are still 1/4 to win tonight more importantly..
> If benetiz chooses to walk it may buck the backbone of the team to fight for the red shirt..



And Sammie Lee is more than ready to step up to the plate, he's a fine record in management.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> And Sammie Lee is more than ready to step up to the plate, he's a fine record in management.


you could be surprised..
Liverpool has always been bigger than one man...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> you could be surprised..
> Liverpool has always been bigger than one man...



Yeah but Rafa is the width of two.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 19, 2009)

imagine if rafa does go, and in an eaually bizzare twist, mourinho takes over....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

Punters pile on Rafa departure rumour 
Wednesday, 19 August 2009 17:52 
Paddy Power bookmakers have suspended betting on Liverpool manager Rafa Benitez leaving the club after a flood of bets this afternoon.

At the start of the day the Liverpool boss had been a 22/1 outsider to be the first Premier League manager to lose his job this season, but a betting plunge pushed Rafa' s odds all the way down to 7/1 before the bookie pulled the plug at 4/1. 

Darren Haines, spokesman for Paddy Power, said: 'A rumour of some kind has spread like wildfire - we don't know what's behind it - but something looks to have happened at Anfield for such a sustained outlay on Rafa to leave the club


http://www.rte.ie/sport/soccer/2009/0819/benitezr.html


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> imagine if rafa does go, and in an eaually bizzare twist, mourinho takes over....



Never, Murinhno would never want to put himself out of the picture for Fergie's job by doing that.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Never, Murinhno would never want to put himself out of the picture for Fergie's job by doing that.



ha ha ha, despite saying he would love to manage liverpool?!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> ha ha ha, despite saying he would love to manage liverpool?!



He's said he would love to manage Manchester United too and knowing him he'd love the task of trying to fill Fergies shoes, though personally I think his instrumentalist style of play isn't in keeping with Manchester United's traditions.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

fuck it..

lets destroy stoke first


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> fuck it..
> 
> lets destroy stoke first



Stole aren't an easy side to beat and with their physical and direct paly against your patched up defence could cause problems.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Punters pile on Rafa departure rumour
> Wednesday, 19 August 2009 17:52
> Paddy Power bookmakers have suspended betting on Liverpool manager Rafa Benitez leaving the club after a flood of bets this afternoon.
> 
> ...



These betting stories are such a load of bollocks.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> fuck it..
> 
> lets destroy stoke first



Like you did last season - two nil-nils wasn't it?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> These betting stories are such a load of bollocks.


we can hope..
still nowt on sky sports or anywhere 'credible' elsewhere...


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

Apparently Rafa isn't leaving after all.....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> we can hope..
> still nowt on sky sports or anywhere 'credible' elsewhere...



Thing is, it's always a bookie "suspending betting", isn't it?

Creates a story, conveniently gets their name in lights... 

How often has it been true? Paddy Power punters particularly well known for their footballing insights, are they?

I'm not a Liverpool fan, but I'll be _amazed_ if this one is true.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

im gonna check it out at kick off time..
feckin nothing we can do about it really at this stage..


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

It's bullshit. Twitter.

Latest is ferguson - load of shite


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> we can hope..
> still nowt on sky sports or anywhere 'credible' elsewhere...



Nothing on 5 Live either...*hopeful*

I'm still going with the 2-0 prediction.  Any guesses on formation? Hope it ain't that fucking diamond


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> It's bullshit. Twitter.
> 
> Latest is ferguson - load of shite



About as likely as Rafa, I'd say.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> About as likely as Rafa, I'd say.



I heard he had stomach problems and has to wear adult nappies.  Who makes up these fucking rumours.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

in spite of myself


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Right.  I'm going to calm down (calm down) and do the washing up, like a proppa little lady instead of fretting and getting quite anxious about football.

I'll make sure the dinner is on the table for when you get in too


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Bookies have stopped taking bets on Rafa resigning.

Link below.  It's really true in real life!!!!! 

Really true honest


----------



## big eejit (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I heard he had stomach problems and has to wear adult nappies.  Who makes up these fucking rumours.



His boyfriend?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Bookies have stopped taking bets on Rafa resigning.
> 
> Link below.  It's really true in real life!!!!!
> 
> Really true honest



Oh, well, now that I've seen a proper link on the internet, I'm convinced.

I mean, it's got a URL and everything. We all know, nothing on the 'net's ever false...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, well, now that I've seen a proper link on the internet, I'm convinced.
> 
> I mean, it's got a URL and everything. *We all know, nothing on the 'net's ever false...*



I can confirm this.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, well, now that I've seen a proper link on the internet, I'm convinced.
> 
> I mean, it's got a URL and everything. We all know, nothing on the 'net's ever false...



yep, conclusive proof.

Dated....

Wednesday, February 25, 2009


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Liverpool team v Stoke.

Ayala starts!

Reina, Insua, Johnson, Ayala, Carragher, Mascherano, Lucas, Benayoun, Kuyt, Gerrard, Torres. Subs: Cavalieri, Dossena, Voronin, Riera, Ngog, Babel, Kelly.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Yossi starts!


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I heard he had stomach problems



That's not a 'rumour'. Ferguson used it as part of his defence against driving on the hard shoulder and speeding a while back.


----------



## mack (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice one 

Good start this.. right in their faces..


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Torres!

1-0


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

Get in there!!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> That's not a 'rumour'. Ferguson used it as part of his defence against driving on the hard shoulder and speeding a while back.



He just shat himself at Turf Moor


----------



## mack (Aug 19, 2009)

fucksake - another head wound!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Glen Johnson overhead kick 2-0


----------



## mack (Aug 19, 2009)

Johnson 2-0,  he's played really well so far.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Easy easy! If only Rafa had stuck around to see it


----------



## Balbi (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done Johnno  18 million well spent.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Glen Johnson overhead kick 2-0



Sack Rafa!!  

He's been playing his balls of for Liverpool, glad he's got his first!!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Easy easy! If only Rafa had stuck around to see it



He's not there - he's quit oh yes.....bookies have stopped taking bets.....

It's on Twitter so it's true..............


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Johnson looks great with red cornrows.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 19, 2009)

We needed that...United could be in for a shock too. Maybe not so bad after all.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Amazing save by Reina.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

liverpool


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> liverpool



Only get 3 mins of that before it asks for money?!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

What a game Johnson is having, again!!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Dandred said:


> What a game Johnson is having, again!!



He's fitted straight in.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW best signing ever!!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

What a great goal.

Kuyt 3-0


----------



## mack (Aug 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> What a great goal.
> 
> Kuyt 3-0



Great patient play that


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

4-0 Ngog. Who? Surely 'Pool need Owen or someone good as back up for Torres?

2 more points than last season already (from corresponding fixtures) despite a bit of a defence crisis. Not bad not bad.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

N'gog

4-0.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

4-0 ngog!!

Johnson has impressed the fuck out of me!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats just the tonic hey...


I cant think of any other defenders who have scored for Liverpool on their Anfield debut....


----------



## N_igma (Aug 19, 2009)

That was some touch from Gerrard for the 3rd goal.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

I think Liverpool are going to miss Alonso this season.


----------



## mack (Aug 19, 2009)

That was definitely more like it. A night full of positives.

Johnson was outstanding - he just gave us so many more options down the right, his running off the ball and his interplay with Kuyt and Gerard was great to watch. 

Lucas seemed to be inspired as well, not only his forward play but he made loads of solid tackles.  I think the Kop gave him a big round of applause at the end when he was taking a corner - so that should give him some confidence.

Ayala with Jamie's never ending instructions looked comfortable as well.

Benayoun has to start the majority of games - he gives so much more than Babel or Riera.

All in all very happy with that.

And Utd lost.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Thats just the tonic hey...



Ain't it just *big coathanger grin*

Man! I feel SO much better than I did a few hours ago.  How can "just a game" get me so agitated?   

4 facking nil.  Very, very happy to wrong for a change.

Cracking night of Prem action all round.  Sounds like the Spurs match was incredible, Man Utd beaten by BURNLEY, ha! ha! and a mighty 4-0 result from the mighty Red Men 

I iz a very happy girl.  

*wonders where nearest pub with ESPN is for monday*


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think Liverpool are going to miss Alonso this season.


 


Crisis over then? Back in the title race, eh? 

That's a result we didn't get last year, coupled with the one at Spurs we did get last year, suddenly we're doing better than last year. 

OBNOV GONNA WIN DER LEAGUE LOLZ!!!111!


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2009)

magneze said:


> Premiership is in the bag.


Oh yes. The crystal ball never lies.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucas haters - where are you?


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucas haters? Who?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

That Gerrard assist was some unseemly shit.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 20, 2009)

God we're such a fickle bunch! 

Villa next... a banker on paper, but will be tough, I reckon.

Team as yesterday... Kuyt's rubbish but undroppable!


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> God we're such a fickle bunch!



Innit!


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't believe you are buying that donkey bombscare greek cunt.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Stole aren't an easy side to beat and with their physical and direct paly against your patched up defence could cause problems.



Easier than Burnley though.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Stoke were always shit away from home last season, I don't understand why people considered this such a big test? Because 'pool drew last time? That result was considered a big screwup for a reason, much bigger than drawing with Stoke at the Brittania, where they're actually somewhat hard to beat.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> I can't believe you are buying that donkey bombscare greek cunt.



4th choice CB. Can't see him getting more than half a dozen games in the season tbh. Will get sent off at least once though by the sound of it.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Lucas haters - where are you?



Last season he was dirt. Willing to give him a second chance, played good pre-season too so looking good for the wee scamp.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff. 

I had written off the title but now it is pretty much in the bag


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Last season he was dirt. Willing to give him a second chance, played good pre-season too so looking good for the wee scamp.



This is pretty much what I was supposed to say!  I'm a rare thing, a girl that isn't afraid to admit it when I've got it wrong (for example last night's score pediction )

Am deffo getting you down to Brockley to watch a match together N_igma!  I like the cut of your jib!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Last season he was dirt. Willing to give him a second chance, played good pre-season too so looking good for the wee scamp.



I like Lucas, sure last season he had some awful games, but he had some absolute crackers too.

Newcastle away he bossed the game, Man Utd away he was pretty handy too.

He's been our best player easily pre season and has had two good performances so far - nearly scoring with a sweetly struck shot last night.  He's young and has the mental strength to deal with the Arsenal like Liverpool fans who want to hate him/boo him.

I have a lot of time for him and think the haters will have egg on their faces after this season.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> think the haters will have egg on their faces after this season.


 
I do hope you're right, in many ways.

This Greek fella would give us pothibilities in scrabble, no? Can't have enough ponytails, IMO. Gives Voronin someone to swap tips with.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I do hope you're right, in many ways.
> 
> This Greek fella would give us pothibilities in scrabble, no? Can't have enough ponytails, IMO. Gives Voronin someone to swap tips with.



The Times have reported Liverpool are interested in Rafael van der Vaart.  

Strange one this.  Surely if Rafa was interested he would have been involved in some player exchange thing when  Xabi left for a smaller club?


----------



## Rollem (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Lucas haters - where are you?



i think he left them in the barbers


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> The Times have reported Liverpool are interested in Rafael van der Vaart.
> 
> Strange one this.  Surely if Rafa was interested he would have been involved in some player exchange thing when  Xabi left for a smaller club?



Whilst it’s written by Tony Barrett – who knows a thing or two on Merseyside – it’s still bollocks. Especially as the same guy/paper wrote yesterday about how Rafa was pissed off with the lack of funds. If there was ten mill available for VDV it would have been spent on a better CB I reckon. A loan deal would be good though but VDV's wife is ill and they want to go to Germany apparently.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd rather have Schneider (sp?) than VDV, but that's just wishful thinking when we're shopping for 30 year-old Greeks, innit?

Praise for Johnson aplenty, but I'm waiting to see how he gets on against Ashley Young. What he did last night was a good part of what he was bought for, but he _is _a defender..


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

If we signed Van der Vaart, would we be the first club to sign a fash and a gypsy in the Summer?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Whilst it’s written by Tony Barrett – who knows a thing or two on Merseyside – it’s still bollocks. Especially as the same guy/paper wrote yesterday about how Rafa was pissed off with the lack of funds. If there was ten mill available for VDV it would have been spent on a better CB I reckon. A loan deal would be good though but VDV's wife is ill and they want to go to Germany apparently.



No way.  CB is nailed on.  3 quality centre backs, some old Greek bloke and some scamps coming through - one of which is English!!!!

We are sound for CBs.  VDV is a midfielder and can play on either wing.   What we really need is another average winger..........


----------



## Deareg (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> If we signed Van der Vaart, would we be the first club to sign a fash and a gypsy in the Summer?



which one is which?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

Deareg said:


> which one is which?



Aquillani has pictures of Mussolini in his house apparently.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

So Aston Vanilla at home tonight.  What you saying?

Aston Villa have had a crappy start to the season, and their record against Liverpool ain't exactly great, but our central defence ain't looking great either what with injuries and what not.

Pootle prediction 2-0 to Liverpool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll murder Villa I reckon, Probably another 4-0


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

Villa are struggling at the moment but O’Neill will want some kind of revenge for the 5-0 mauling last season. If Skrtel is ok to play I won’t be too worried but if the new Greek plays it could be set up for comedy moment. Will be interesting to see Ashley Young v Glen Johnson (assuming Young plays left wing). I’ll go for a 3-1 home win.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Villa, lost a few, will be looking to bounce back.

Liverpool, looked shaky v Spurs for 45 minutes.  Hammered Stoke out of sight.

Would be good to see Liverpool win but I've got a bad feeling about tonight.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 24, 2009)

Should be comfortable. Villa look lighter in numbers than we do, and it's hard to see where their goals are coming from.

Looking at the table I'm reminded of my favourite Des Lynam quote, from way back: "Everton, pointless at the bottom."


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Looking at the table I'm reminded of my favourite Des Lynam quote, from way back: "Everton, pointless at the bottom."


----------



## mack (Aug 24, 2009)

• Liverpool are unbeaten in the last 16 home and away games against Villa (W10, D6) since a 3-1 defeat at Anfield in September 2001. This unbeaten run includes one League Cup win.
• Liverpool have won more Premier League points against Aston Villa than any other club (62).
• Liverpool beat Villa 5-0 in the corresponding fixture last year, with Steven Gerrard scoring a hat-trick.
• Gerrard has scored 10 goals against Aston Villa in his career (including nine in the league) - his highest tally against any one club.

There can only be one outcome surely?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

mack said:


> • Liverpool are unbeaten in the last 16 home and away games against Villa (W10, D6) since a 3-1 defeat at Anfield in September 2001. This unbeaten run includes one League Cup win.
> • Liverpool have won more Premier League points against Aston Villa than any other club (62).
> • Liverpool beat Villa 5-0 in the corresponding fixture last year, with Steven Gerrard scoring a hat-trick.
> • Gerrard has scored 10 goals against Aston Villa in his career (including nine in the league) - his highest tally against any one club.
> ...



1-0 Villa.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I won’t be too worried but if the new Greek plays it could be set up for comedy moment.



He's crocked...what is it with rafa buying injured players?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> He's crocked...what is it with rafa buying injured players?



Kyrgiakos isn't injured. He has a ponytail which makes him look ridiculous and he is likely to lose his temper and get sent off...... and he's slow...... but he's not injured.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Kyrgiakos isn't injured. He has a ponytail which makes him look ridiculous and he is likely to lose his temper and get sent off...... and he's slow...... but he's not injured.



he sounds good....talking of pap signings...the boy owens goals per minute is much better than Torres.

Owen 99 mins - 1 goal
Torres 174 mins - 1 goal


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> he sounds good....talking of pap signings...the boy owens goals per minute is much better than Torres.
> 
> Owen 99 mins - 1 goal
> Torres 174 mins - 1 goal



Ah stats. I love stats. The actual representation of the above is:

Owen - 3 appearances (4 incl Community Shield) - 1 goal
Torres - 2 appearances - 1 goal

And more tellingly

Owen - 2 seasons left in him
Torres - 8 seasons left in him


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Owen - arthritic midget
Torres- best striker in the World


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Owen - arthritic Welsh midget
> Torres- best striker in the World


 
Corrected that for ya


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Ah stats. I love stats. The actual representation of the above is:
> 
> Owen - 3 appearances (4 incl Community Shield) - 1 goal
> Torres - 2 appearances - 1 goal
> ...



even if you use the charity shield ( which is stupid as it is a friendly, why don't you include the others he did score in ) he only played 16 mins in that so still I win


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> even if you use the charity shield ( which is stupid as it is a friendly, why don't you include the others he did score in ) he only played 16 mins in that so still I win



Friendlies v obscure Chines sides are hardly the same as a match at Wembley v Chelsea. (That's why I put it in brackets anyway). 

So.....Torres plays his 3rd match tonight - the same as Broken Boy has played this season (in the league) - and I smell a hattrick.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 24, 2009)

I see the bloke who Gerrard twatted wasn't impressed with the 'justice' he received and is now thinking about suing him.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/23/liverpool-steven-gerrard-civil-action


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I see the bloke who Gerrard twatted wasn't impressed with the 'justice' he received and is now thinking about suing him.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/23/liverpool-steven-gerrard-civil-action



Strange really?

Why would a Man Utd supporter want to take a multi millionairre Liverpool player to court???


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Friendlies v obscure Chines sides are hardly the same as a match at Wembley v Chelsea. (That's why I put it in brackets anyway).
> 
> So.....Torres plays his 3rd match tonight - the same as Broken Boy has played this season (in the league) - and I smell a hattrick.



minutes minutes...got to be more accurate than appearances....makes it even more impressive seeing as he has to get into the game etc....yes Owen clearly is better than Torres the fop


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? is either a fucking idiot or a baitmaster supreme. Now if you filthy theiving cunts can't destroy Villa tonight with a Gerrad hat-trick at least I'm not going to be best pleased.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Strange really?
> 
> Why would a Man Utd supporter want to take a multi millionairre Liverpool player to court???



Hows life under that bridge?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> he sounds good....talking of pap signings...the boy owens goals per minute is much better than Torres.
> 
> Owen 99 mins - 1 goal
> Torres 174 mins - 1 goal



You got a point there Drink?

N'Gog - 5 minutes - 1 goal
Owen - 99 minutes - 1 goal


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> DRINK? is either a fucking idiot or a baitmaster supreme. Now if you filthy theiving cunts can't destroy Villa tonight with a Gerrad hat-trick at least I'm not going to be best pleased.



Probably a bit of both 

my prediction here http://www.predictthepremiership.com/ is 3-1 to the pool


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Would love a 3-1 win.

It's going to be tough tonight.  Villa are a good side and they will be very keen to get a point or three on the board.

I'd be happy with a 1-0 Liverpool win.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

skrtel starts


----------



## mack (Aug 24, 2009)

steady sopcast link if needed

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/69850

here we go!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Not overly keen on this new law.


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2009)

Shite 0 Villa 1 (Lucas OG)


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2009)

I see Rafa's defence of Lucas is being paid back handsomely


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

FFS 

*awaits gloating text from Spurs fan friend*


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

Lucas made me eat my Lucas hating words last match, but now...


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2009)

0-2

The way merseyside sport is going the Tories will win a landslide at the end of the season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

*cries*


----------



## mack (Aug 24, 2009)

2 bad mistakes so far, If were not careful Villa could romp this after the break


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hahaha, this is tragic. Well poised for the Gerrard hat-trick at least.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> 0-2
> 
> The way merseyside sport is going the Tories will win a landslide at the end of the season.



LOL


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Villa, lost a few, will be looking to bounce back.
> 
> Liverpool, looked shaky v Spurs for 45 minutes.  Hammered Stoke out of sight.
> 
> Would be good to see Liverpool win but I've got a bad feeling about tonight.



Sometimes being right is a pain in the arse.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 24, 2009)

Feck sake...
c'mon lads...


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2009)

I only just realised. ESPN is free all august.  @ me for missing the first half & Liverpool for the score.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Sometimes being right is a pain in the arse.



Lucky for you you're rarely right then.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Feck sake...
> c'mon lads...



Really poor. Good ten minutes at the start.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Lucky for you you're rarely right then.



You will hope I'm right about our finishing position.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> You will hope I'm right about our finishing position.



I hope i'm right about your finishing position too.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I hope i'm right about your finishing position too.



LOL looks like our matches are going to be six pointers.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> LOL looks like our matches are going to be six pointers.



Yours, Arsenals, United and Chelseas quite often are given your habit of rotating the top four positions.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Yours, Arsenals, United and Chelseas quite often are given your habit of rotating the top four positions.



Top four? You think so?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Insua to torres 1-2


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2009)

1-2, Gerrard then gives away a penalty.

edit:

1-3


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> 1-2, Gerrard then gives away a penalty.



This is 1992/3 all over again.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Top four? You think so?



Liverpool, top four? Yeah i'd be very surprised if you're not.


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2009)

Alan Green foaming at the mouth on Radio 5, ably assisted by Paul Jewell who is clearly paid every time he says "Alonso".


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

It's starting to look like a top 2 to me, and then 4 after that. 

Might be wishful thinking on my part I suppose.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> This is 1992/3 all over again.



Not winning the league you mean?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 24, 2009)

*laughs*


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's starting to look like a top 2 to me, and then 4 after that.
> 
> Might be wishful thinking on my part I suppose.



Arsenal, Spurs, City and who else?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

*laughs*


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Everton, of course.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not winning the league you mean?



If Liverpool win the league this season I will buy an everton season ticket for you.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Everton, of course.



Doubt it.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> If Liverpool win the league this season I will buy an everton season ticket for you.



If you pay for me return train fare from Glasgow for every home game i'll let you buy it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, this makes me feel better.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah well....
tis only the start of the season, plenty of adentures await..
not a bad Villa side, they should do damage elesewhere underr O'Neilll..
cest le vie..

I stilll think we are gonna win the league..

feck the begrudgers,,,,


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 24, 2009)

Rafa out?


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2009)

Odd game that.  

First 20 minutes the RS battered them without scoring, then tried to think of a plan B, and while they were doing that Villa scored twice.   Then Torres scores, you think "bastards, here we go again" and immediately afterwards Gerrard acts as if he really wants Phil Collins on and Villa go 3-1 up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> and immediately afterwards Gerrard acts as if he really wants Phil Collins on and Villa go 3-1 up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 24, 2009)

Should never have been a penalty. Gerrard only fouled Reo-Coker because he thought he was going to attack him.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Should never have been a penalty. Gerrard only fouled Reo-Coker because he thought he was going to attack him.



hehehehe.....


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 24, 2009)

I should gloat though to be honest can see Villa and spurs taking points off any of the top teams this year, so not reading too much into liverpools start, think the league will be tighter than ever before this year.....saying that didn't think the pool would win it this year anyhow, they weren't good enough last year when Utd and Chelsea weren't great....

without really gloating made me laugh when Villa scored moments after they got themselves back into it....and stevie G giving away the pool....


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

Christ, that was pretty dire all round.


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Gerrard acts as if he really wants Phil Collins on and Villa go 3-1 up.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Odd game that.
> 
> First 20 minutes the RS battered them without scoring, then tried to think of a plan B, and while they were doing that Villa scored twice.   Then Torres scores, you think "bastards, here we go again" and immediately afterwards Gerrard acts as if he really wants Phil Collins on and Villa go 3-1 up.



Liverpool better side but defending like we did gives us no chance.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Liverpool better side but defending like we did gives us no chance.



Should get your eyes checked if you think Liverpool were better in any way.

Watching that giant chasm between Lucas/Mascherano and their forward players is pretty funny. Especially when neither of the mentioned players can pass.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone knows it; you should have bought Barry.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 24, 2009)

Barry isn't the sort of player they need. Not really a passer either. He's like Lucas (obviously much better, not that that means much). Since they use Mascherano, who can't pass at all, their other midfielder has to be a passer.

That or they have to change the system. They only have like 13 competent players though, makes it tricky.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


>


----------



## aylee (Aug 25, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Barry isn't the sort of player they need. Not really a passer either.



Have you ever seen Gareth Barry play football?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 25, 2009)

aylee said:


> Have you ever seen Gareth Barry play football?



Yeah, box to box midfielder, not a passer. Doesn't mean he's a shit passer or anything, it's just not his game to sit deep and pick passes, which is what Liverpool had/now need.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, box to box midfielder, not a passer. Doesn't mean he's a shit passer or anything, it's just not his game to sit deep and pick passes, which is what Liverpool had/now need.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



? Barry probably gets in the box more in one game than Alonso does in a season, that should tell you everything about how different they are!


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

TBH, the way the RS play at their best I am amazed they have not been in for Robben.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> TBH, the way the RS play at their best I am amazed they have not been in for Robben.



Rafa hates wide players, hates them so much he uses Babel as a black flag op against their whole trade.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

Discordia - no other way to put this - you are talking shite and making yourself look like a muppet.  

Agricola - Why don't liverpool buy Ribery, Villa, Silva and Didier Drogba whilst they are buying Robben? 

I just can't think of a reason why? -££££££££££


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rafa hates wide players, hates them so much he uses Babel as a black flag op against their whole trade.



I'd get Babel sweeping the stands after the match tbh.

That way, we might get some benefit from the £11m spent on him.

He must be able to make the tea or something? Clean boots? Do people's laces up?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I'd get Babel sweeping the stands after the match tbh.
> 
> That way, we might get some benefit from the £11m spent on him.
> 
> He must be able to make the tea or something? Clean boots? Do people's laces up?



Out of interest where is Riera, as much as I thought youse overrated him last year he did give some much needed width to the team?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Out of interest where is Riera, as much as I thought youse overrated him last year he did give some much needed width to the team?



On the bench tonight.  Unused.  Babel came on. 

Someone said before Riera came to us..that on his day he is one of the best left wingers in the world, but when he's not on his game he's pretty average.

Great description imo.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 25, 2009)

Relahni said:


> On the bench tonight.  Unused.  Babel came on.
> 
> Someone said before Riera came to us..that on his day he is one of the best left wingers in the world, but when he's not on his game he's pretty average.
> 
> Great description imo.



He never had his day at City. Petrov was much better.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> He never had his day at City. Petrov was much better.



Yeah, I forgot he was at city.


----------



## Epico (Aug 25, 2009)

Time for someone to start another 'Premiership manager walks out' thread.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

The Europa League isn't all that bad.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Epico said:


> Time for someone to start another 'Premiership manager walks out' thread.



My money's on a bookie stopping taking bets, personally.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

They all laugh at us, they all laugh at us

They all say our days are numbered.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Way of the world nowadays. Losing a game means the end of all things, mate. Did you not get the memo?

Chelsea's title now, innit...


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 25, 2009)

When I asked where Villa's goals would come from, a red shirt was not the answer I was reaching for. 

Grim stuff, but plaudits to Villa for figuring out our plan A - didn't think Ashley Young did much, but his presence alone forced Johnson to think twice about haring forward. 

Hope Aquilani has bought a plan B from Rome with him. 

Other thoughts: No wonder Babel's confidence is so shot if he's getting on after Voronin. Rafa's had a go at the senior players and he's _absolutely right_ to do so.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> When I asked where Villa's goals would come from, a red shirt was not the answer I was reaching for.
> 
> Grim stuff, but plaudits to Villa for figuring out our plan A - didn't think Ashley Young did much, but his presence alone forced Johnson to think twice about haring forward.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, sure Gerrard was shit and Torres was just beaten up out of the game, disgraceful refereeing, but that's all part of the new rules apparently? The fact that you can kick the shite out of Torres - we'll have to deal with it.

The more I see of Rafa, the more I no like.  It's always someone elses fault- referee, Rick Parry, senior players, etc.

Do senior players pick the side? Do senior players pick two defensive midfielders to start at home? Do senior players chose the zonal marking? Do senior players chose the tactics of only having one or two players in teh box when attacking?


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 25, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Do senior players pick the side?


 
I'd say the side pretty much picks itself at the moment, and that's part of the problem.

Say you're Torres, looking at the bench and seeing The Man Who Comes To Fix The Cable and Bambi sat there. Reckon you're not gonna start every game?

Say you're Carragher. A 30 year-old Greek guy gonna take your place? Is "Anderton" Agger ever gonna be fit for more than 5 games running?

Say you're Reina. Have we even got another goalkeeper?

Too easy from some - there was no focus from some of the senior players last night.




Relahni said:


> Do senior players pick two defensive midfielders to start at home?


 
I don't think tnat's how we were lined up, but it's how Lucas chose to play it - a no risk role for a no risk kinda guy. Wilkins-esque number of sideways passes. Lucas haters are back!



Relahni said:


> Do senior players chose the zonal marking?


 
Don't start. Curtis Davies outjumped two players for his goal. Can't say we didn't get near him.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> Gerrard acts as if he really wants Phil Collins on



 Think we might be hearing this again a few times over the season.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought Lucas took his goal well last night. Made it look easy really. That coupled with his bit of Brazilian 'turnaround with the ball' magic (to be featured on Soccer AM's Showboating section this Saturday I imagine) surely left him as contender for man of the match. Carra probably just shaded it though with his step-over/fall into Ashley Young moment near the end.

Too many players off their game at the moment. Johnson and Kuyt were largely anonymous on the right side and Benayoun had an off night too. Gerrard and Torres are yet to get going as well.

At least I got the 3-1 scoreline right. Except it was 1-3


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 25, 2009)

In the end it was just one of those games... Liverpool vs cannon fodder.. we've always been better at shooting ourselves in the foot!

We've never been a ManU type team that destroys weak opposition but struggles against the best. We've always kept game level to the quality of opposition. I'd rather more losses and wins and less draws. Obviously I'd prefer less losses, but you can't win them all.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


>


----------



## mack (Aug 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


>



I'm assuming they've just had a gander of your cock shots on the naked thread.

Poor teh Revol


----------



## Relahni (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks to the sweaty cockneys and Millwall, we are off the back pages.



Although some barking mad football gossip.

Carrick to Liverpool.

Robben to Liverpool.

Journos - we don't have any money you cock ends.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Thanks to the sweaty cockneys and Millwall, we are off the back pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today it's Robben to Utd. Carrick and Modric swap has been denied by 'Arry.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 26, 2009)

The papers are just making any old shit up as it gets closer to the transfer deadline and none of the big clubs show any interest in buying fuck all.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Thanks to the sweaty cockneys and Millwall, we are off the back pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shhhh, why not every other club seems to overstretch their budget!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 26, 2009)

Glenn Johnson is on 139k a week.....


----------



## Relahni (Aug 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Glenn Johnson is on 139k a week.....



shouldn't you be on the Millwall West Ham thread expressing your disgust and using words like scum?



new fans, bless em.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 28, 2009)

Draaaaaaagging this back on to page one - CL draw's not too untidy, though Lyon will be a tester. Had kittens at first before I realised Fiorentina ain't what they were.

Bolt-on this weekend. The cloggers will look to give us hell. Sure our set piece frailties have been noted, sure Nando will get the treatment. Need some bollocks this weekend. Y'hear me? SOME BOLLOCKS!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Draaaaaaagging this back on to page one - CL draw's not too untidy, though Lyon will be a tester. Had kittens at first before I realised Fiorentina ain't what they were.
> 
> Bolt-on this weekend. The cloggers will look to give us hell. Sure our set piece frailties have been noted, sure Nando will get the treatment. Need some bollocks this weekend. Y'hear me? SOME BOLLOCKS!



I watched the Villa game again this morning.

first goal, Carra passes to Gerrard - as soon as the pass leaves Carra's foot, the villa defender was pressing SG.  Gerrard loses possession and there's a break.  We soon re-group and are looking ok, then Lucas gives away a needless foul.  The players have a go at him, he looks like a lamb, then he rightly tries to clear and it ends up in the back of the net.

second goal. Lucas has the ball,  he can either pass sideways to Yossi or up to Torres.  As soon as it leaves Lucas's foot, the villa defender is pressing Torres.  Torres loses possession and Villa win a corner.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 28, 2009)

So who do you think was to blame then?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> So who do you think was to blame then?



Those horrible opposition players that's who! 

Closing our players down like that - give us a chance eh lads!? 

We all know who the weak link is.

I like the lad, but he's the midfield equivilant of David James.  Good player, crazy decisions at times.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 28, 2009)

Kyrgiakos to play v Bolton tomorrow and have a fight with Kevin Davies.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

We should turn them over.

Start at a high tempo, boss the game, 4-0 that'll do nicely.


----------



## magneze (Aug 29, 2009)

Seems to be a fair amount of press about how Benitez thinks Gerrard needs to raise his game. We're already rely too much on him & Torres, maybe it's time some other players were singled out for being below par - this just reinforces things. Can't rely on Gerrard all the time!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 29, 2009)

magneze said:


> Seems to be a fair amount of press about how Benitez thinks Gerrard needs to raise his game. We're already rely too much on him & Torres, maybe it's time some other players were singled out for being below par - this just reinforces things. Can't rely on Gerrard all the time!



All he said was that Gerrard hasn't played as well as he can in the last couple of games (which is true). The press loves to stir the shit where Rafa is concerned.

You are right though. There are other players not firing on all cylinders yet. This happened at the start of last season too but the team kept grinding out results. A win today is a must.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

You lot got Leeds away in the League Cup.  We got the Phil Brown XI at the Stadio Phil Brown.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 29, 2009)

agricola said:


> You lot got Leeds away in the League Cup.  We got the Phil Brown XI at the Stadio Phil Brown.



Leeds away? Can see them beating the reserve team tbh. You'll batter Hull.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Leeds away? Can see them beating the reserve team tbh. You'll batter Hull.



Good Lord lets hope so.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 29, 2009)

Not so confident about today, I think this game will either get our season going our cause us to lose even more confidence. 

I hope the players can keep it together and play the way we all know they can.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

There's a very strange looking pony tailed guy playing at the back!


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Not so confident about today, I think this game will either get our season going our cause us to lose even more confidence.
> 
> I hope the players can keep it together and play the way we all know they can.



They are going to have to do it soon, Kevin Davies has just scored.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

Playing fucking statues at a set piece again


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 29, 2009)

ffs


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 29, 2009)

Think Liverpool will still win this though.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

son of a bitch - great shot!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a really, really shit game though isn't it. Liverpool are playing badly and Bolton are just dire...


----------



## big eejit (Aug 29, 2009)

Have to say your new fellow Johnson is a great fantasy league player. Even if he's not a very good defender IRL.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

2-1, Cohen scores for Bolton.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

good grief


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

The tide turns again - nice finish!


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

2-2, Bolton now down to ten men after Lucas does a passable impression of Stevie G.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

2-3.  Megson to go mental after the game.


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2009)

*Sniper at the reebok!*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 29, 2009)

Get in.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 29, 2009)

That was the result we were waiting for!!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 29, 2009)

Dandred said:


> That was the result we were waiting for!!



A snatched win against the 10 men of Bolton?


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 29, 2009)

big eejit said:


> A snatched win against the 10 men of Bolton?



Yep. Game going against us, luck not in our favour... but this time ground out the right result.

And another late goal to grab all the points. Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2009)

typical scouse cheats. lucas gets davis sent off with his moaning.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 29, 2009)

Atleast torres got a goal and assist for my fantasy team, he's captain to.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2009)

i demoted him for defoe this week  fucking spuds


----------



## Discordia (Aug 29, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Yep. Game going against us, luck not in our favour... but this time ground out the right result.
> 
> And another late goal to grab all the points. Just what the doctor ordered.



Luck? You were just getting outplayed. Coming back after getting outplayed is certainly nice, but I would still be worried about the getting outplayed bit!

Liverpool were amazingly awful while Bolton were able to man-mark Gerrard out the game. No creativity whatsoever. Though at least Johnson is fast and direct, that was a plus for them.


----------



## leftistangel (Aug 30, 2009)

Its not gonna be your year, again, is it?

Are there any twentieth anniversary celebrations arranged for next May?

Amazing to think you'll soon have players, if you dont already, that weren't even born when you last won the league.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 30, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Luck? You were just getting outplayed. Coming back after getting outplayed is certainly nice, but I would still be worried about the getting outplayed bit!
> 
> Liverpool were amazingly awful while Bolton were able to man-mark Gerrard out the game. No creativity whatsoever. Though at least Johnson is fast and direct, that was a plus for them.



The getting outplayed bit actually isn't a huge problem. Any successful team is going to have a few games where they get outplayed and still get the result... and also games where they will be massively on top and still lose or draw. S'all part of winning the league.

They were able to mark Gerrard out of the game... until their overstretched midfield snapped.

But overall it's definitely better to be saving your best form for the second half of the season.

Right now just the results will do. We'll see where we are in october when aquilani is hopefully fit and babel is possibly firing.


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2009)

Good comeback and pleased to see Gerrard respond positively to the criticism. Also Johnson looks like a great signing. Unconvincing overall, though. There's a fuck of a gap between us and the sort of football Chelsea were playing yesterday.


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucas should keep his trap shut an all.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 30, 2009)

Good performance. Two more goals conceded from set pieces.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyway, just saw game again and Bolton could have had 3 sent off... davies has no complaints and lucas was perfectly within his rights to complain about him - it's fucking irritating when players like davies commit niggly proffessional fouls all afternoon and get away with it.

Thought lucas has been ok so far, this season.. taking a lot of unfair flack.

And also bored of this 'they miss alonso' crap. Scored 9 in 4 games... that's better than 2 goals a game.

If there's any player that we're missing it's big Sami. Silly leaked goals at silly times.

Hope kyrgiakos can cut the mustard.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 30, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Anyway, just saw game again and Bolton could have had 3 sent off... davies has no complaints and lucas was perfectly within his rights to complain about him



You're on your own there I think. Even RS fans can't condone the sight of a grown man whinging to the ref to get another player sent off. You just don;t do it.



Kizmet said:


> Thought lucas has been ok so far, this season.. taking a lot of unfair flack.



On you own again there, I reckon.



Kizmet said:


> And also bored of this 'they miss alonso' crap.



RS fans may be bored of the sentiment, but it's a true fact nonetheless. So that's a hat trick of wrong opinions! Congrats, you're the perfect RS fan - you know sod all about football.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.radiocity.co.uk/article.asp?id=847486

The real Rafa.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 30, 2009)

big eejit said:


> You're on your own there I think. Even RS fans can't condone the sight of a grown man whinging to the ref to get another player sent off. You just don;t do it.



Do you know what he said? You must do since you seem so sure.



> On you own again there, I reckon.



About Lucas? Okay, so be it. But I don't think so. Most intelligent observers would also say that, although he hasn't been outstanding, he certainly has received unfair flack.

Which is probably why you think the opposite.



> RS fans may be bored of the sentiment, but it's a true fact nonetheless.



As opposed to an untrue one? 



> So that's a hat trick of wrong opinions! Congrats, you're the perfect RS fan - you know sod all about football.



And you, mate, are appropriately named.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 30, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> And you, mate, are appropriately named.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 30, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Do you know what he said? You must do since you seem so sure.



It was you who said Lucas complained to ref in your post.



Kizmet said:


> About Lucas? Okay, so be it. But I don't think so. Most intelligent observers would also say that, although he hasn't been outstanding, he certainly has received unfair flack.
> 
> Which is probably why you think the opposite.



He just looks crap to me.



Kizmet said:


> As opposed to an untrue one?



Most of my favourite facts aren't true.



Kizmet said:


> And you, mate, are appropriately named.



You're right for the first time today! When I chose that name I wondered how long it would be before someone made that 'joke'. Well done, you're the first!


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 30, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It was you who said Lucas complained to ref in your post.



I said he was within his rights to complain. 



> He just looks crap to me.



That's 'cos your eyeballs are crap.



> You're right for the first time today! When I chose that name I wondered how long it would be before someone made that 'joke'. Well done, you're the first!



I find that very difficult to believe....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 31, 2009)

loan newsl - Liverpool have today confirmed the departure of French goalkeeper Charles Itandje on loan to Greek side Kavala FC.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 31, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> loan newsl - Liverpool have today confirmed the departure of French goalkeeper Charles Itandje on loan to Greek side Kavala FC.



whoopy! so exciting!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 31, 2009)

He was the bloke who was caught on film laughing during the minute silence for Hillsborough wasn't he. Rafa was fuminous.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 31, 2009)

big eejit said:


> He was the bloke who was caught on film laughing during the minute silence for Hillsborough wasn't he. Rafa was fuminous.



yup thats the git... only made 7 senior appearances.. was on the cards he was going..


----------



## Discordia (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> The getting outplayed bit actually isn't a huge problem. Any successful team is going to have a few games where they get outplayed and still get the result... and also games where they will be massively on top and still lose or draw. S'all part of winning the league.


Once, sure. You've been outplayed 3/4 games so far though..that would worry me greatly. Especially since the 1 is Stoke...


> They were able to mark Gerrard out of the game... until their overstretched midfield snapped.


Well no, it was when they had a player sent off and stopped man marking him.


> But overall it's definitely better to be saving your best form for the second half of the season.


I don't see why it matters to be honest. If you win all your games then fall apart at 90 points, who gives a shit? Either way, there's not much reason to think they'll get much better.


> aquilani is hopefully fit and babel is possibly firing.


Aquilani fit and Babel not shit? Surely you jest!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 31, 2009)

Watched the last 20 minutes of the Bolton match. We were brilliant. Could have scored more and played some brilliant stuff. No where near our best.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 31, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Well no, it was when they had a player sent off and stopped man marking him.



That's a definition of snapping, isn't it? They played a containing, physical game and it went wrong for them... crossed the line into unfair ans then got a man sent off.



> I don't see why it matters to be honest. If you win all your games then fall apart at 90 points, who gives a shit? Either way, there's not much reason to think they'll get much better.
> 
> Aquilani fit and Babel not shit? Surely you jest!



We'll see.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 31, 2009)

Read some article in one of the spaz papers.  Daily Star?

It said Liverpool are more like a bottom four team these days.



Life only has three certainties - taxes, death and journalists talking shit.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 3, 2009)

Drrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaging this off page two - again! - with the shock news that Ryan Bambi wants out. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/03/liverpool-ryan-babel-ajax

Promises made and not kept, apparently, though it seems nothing to do with the promise that he would be good, which has been thoroughly broken. 

Hup hup.


----------



## g force (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't equate not working in England with being crap, aka "Forlan syndrome". He wants to play in the WC and to do that he needs to play - maybe going to Ajax is good.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah, prioritising the national team. That's Michael Owen syndrome.


----------



## g force (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah can't imagine why a player would want to represent his country at a WC....


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 3, 2009)

*sigh*

Me either, but he doesn't do himself any favours, does he?



> "There have been a lot of things promised but they haven't been followed up. I would get to play for more minutes and have more chances but, after the first defeat, I lost my place."


 
His performance stank so bad White Hart Lane is still being fumigated, yet _he's_ the one being hard done by.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 3, 2009)

This is Babel's 3rd season and it hasn't started well. He was given a chance at Spurs on the opening day and he didn't take it. Benayoun replaced him at the end of the game and was significantly better.

On his day he is great but his best days seem to be coming on as sub in the last 20 minutes. He hasn't been given too many starts and maybe a run of games would benefit him - something Benitez is having to do with Lucas as he doesn't really have another option.

The consensus of Dutch fans when Liverpool paid £11m for him was that it was too much. I think they were right.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 3, 2009)

So farewell then Ryan.

We promised you a spot in our team.

You promised us you'd pick up your wages every week.

Bye. Thanks for the memories.  We'll always have Spurs away. 

You'll be missed.


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2009)

TBF he looked really good in his first season, but Benitez did keep messing him around irrespective of his performances, and he has never looked the same player since.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2009)

Biffo said:


> On his day he is great but his best days seem to be coming on as sub in the last 20 minutes. He hasn't been given too many starts and maybe a run of games would benefit him - something Benitez is having to do with Lucas as he doesn't really have another option.



This is right, it's really hard for people to break into our team now, he just never got the run of games a young player needs.


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2009)

Excuse me, I was away on holiday so this is a little belated:

AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relahni (Sep 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> This is right, it's really hard for people to break into our team now, he just never got the run of games a young player needs.



I don't agree with this.  N'Gog seems to do alright? He makes the most of his opportunities.  Insua played very well when he came in and as a result has made a claim to be the first choice left back.  El Zhar didn't get much of a chance, but when he did, he took it with a bit of appetite.  Lucas for all of his faults is very much up for it.  He doesn't shy away and gives his all.

Compare that to Ryan.  I know he's a winger and they are a funny lot, but why should he get special treatment?  He's done pretty much fuck all, so what makes him our first choice left winger?  Riera is a bit hit and miss, but at least he looks up for it. Yossi hasn't really been given a run in the side, but he took his opportunity and is a key player for us now. Definately one of the best players we had towards the end of teh season.

I'd sooner have Riera or Yossi on the left, not some lazy chancer that couldn't give two shits about the club.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

If Carlsberg built stadiums...


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 4, 2009)

Relahni said:


> not some lazy chancers that couldn't give two shits about the club.



But they own your club


----------



## Relahni (Sep 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> But they own your club



yep, they have spent a lot of money on the marketing/comms team. 

"Chelsea are fucked, they can't buy any players for two years"....

"Hey, let's release that story that the stadium's not going to be built."

"Ok".

This sort of stuff and the added Liverpool football club tat - means it's money well spent.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 6, 2009)

Squad for the Champions League group stage - http://bit.ly/3Ocmlz

well what do u think...

Goalkeepers 

Diego Cavalieri, Pepe Reina, David Martin. 

Defenders 

Glen Johnson, Daniel Agger, Fabio Aurelio, Sotirios Kyrgiakos, Emiliano Insua, Jamie Carragher, Stephen Darby, Martin Kelly, Martin Skrtel, Andrea Dossena. 

Midfielders 

Alberto Aquilani, Steven Gerrard, Yossi Benayoun, Javier Mascherano, Lucas Leiva, Jay Spearing, Damien Plessis, Albert Riera. 

Forwards 

Fernando Torres, Andriy Voronin, Dirk Kuyt, Ryan Babel, David Ngog, David Amoo, Nathan Eccleston.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 6, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Squad for the Champions League group stage - http://bit.ly/3Ocmlz
> 
> well what do u think...
> 
> ...



If any of those not in bold play in an important game I wouldn't be too confident. That means that any success is reliant on 15 players. Thin squad quality-wise.


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2009)

Our squad makes your squad look poo.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 7, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If any of those not in bold play in an important game I wouldn't be too confident. That means that any success is reliant on 15 players. Thin squad quality-wise.



kinda have to agree with you unforunately..
Voronin has his days though, nad lets hope some of the other lads progress via the league or even the feckin reserves...

On a good day we could hold our own with anyone, but a few injuries or dips in form could cause havoc..
Still think we have enough to progress this first group stage....


----------



## Biffo (Sep 7, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> kinda have to agree with you unforunately..
> Voronin has his days though, nad lets hope some of the other lads progress via the league or even the feckin reserves...
> 
> On a good day we could hold our own with anyone, but a few injuries or dips in form could cause havoc..
> Still think we have enough to progress this first group stage....



If the 15 I marked up are all available and in form then they are capable of winning it. A big 'if' though.

But it's not all doom and gloom. Ngog, Lucas, Dossena and Cavalieri can all do a job. Kelly, Spearing and Darby all played in the away win at PSV (?) last season.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 7, 2009)

Seem to remember Plessis having a good game at Arsenal a while back, though haven't seen much of him since. No doubt he'll get a run out at Elland Road in the league cup.

The phrase "Voronin has had his days" should only come from a Hertha Berlin fan. "Voronin has had his day" - now that I could agree with.

Ingurland break is dulldulldull.


----------



## Corax (Sep 7, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Ingurland break is dulldulldull.



Particularly when your RB has been identified by the oppo's coach as England's 'weak link'.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Particularly when your RB has been identified by the oppo's coach as England's 'weak link'.


 
Football Man Notices Johnson Not The Best Defender Shocker. 

I couldn't give a flying fuck how Johnson or anyone else does with England. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Corax (Sep 7, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I couldn't give a flying fuck how Johnson or anyone else does with England. Not now, not ever.



That's good.  Because he's not great at football.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> That's good.  Because he's not great at football.



2 goals in 4 games for his new club. I like him.


----------



## Corax (Sep 7, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 2 goals in 4 games for his new club. I like him.



He licked my baws last tuesday.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> That's good. Because he's not great at football.


 
Thanks, Lawro.

Johnson's a right back in the way Alves is a right back. Rafa had a sniff at Alves but couldn't crowbar the purse open at the time. Benitez likes width from full backs - see the number of times Insua's advanced.

I'm surprised Cappelo goes for Johnson though, given the man's pragmatism.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

You didn't need to be a genius to see some of Johnson's faults on Saturday - there were gaping holes for balls in behind him and he got caught out on a number of occasions. The goal was equally Lescott's fault though IMO.

Personally I still think Johnson is England's best RB at the moment. There are issues which arise because of his attacking game...but I am sure playing for Liverpool these will improve over time...I remember much the same of Cole a few years ago. Defensively now Cole is strong...I am sure we'll see the same with Johnson. For me this is a progressive move for Liverpool and England - both of whom have struggled a bit over recent years for an expansive game with width - in this regard Johnson is a modern RB who we would admire if he were playing for Spain or Brazil.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> You didn't need to be a genius to see some of Johnson's faults on Saturday - there were gaping holes for balls in behind him and he got caught out on a number of occasions. The goal was equally Lescott's fault though IMO.
> 
> Personally I still think Johnson is England's best RB at the moment. There are issues which arise because of his attacking game...but I am sure playing for Liverpool these will improve over time...I remember much the same of Cole a few years ago. Defensively now Cole is strong...I am sure we'll see the same with Johnson. For me this is a progressive move for Liverpool and England - both of whom have struggled a bit over recent years for an expansive game with width - in this regard Johnson is a modern RB who we would admire if he were playing for Spain or Brazil.



he's not bad for a defender who can't defend, defo worth the 139k a week or whatever it is he is on... still the least of the pools problems when you consider Cara is the main man at the back


----------



## Balbi (Sep 8, 2009)

Johnson was alright until you lot got your hands on him


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

Listen I am no lover of Liverpool. They have got their problems right now but just pointing out that it's very easy to write off a player for some specific issues in their game...these can be adapted for and coached. The attacking strengths of Johnson's game are his real asset just as they were with Cole...over time Cole developed into an excellent defender as well...if Johnson does the the same which I think he will England's defence has the potential to be the best in the world.

£139k a week or not...shouldn't have thought liverpool fans care that much...he's got the potential to be a top wing back if he does develop into that then he'll be worth the money to them....certainly more so than 2 ineffectual players on 60k a week anyway.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> 2 ineffectual players on 60k a week anyway.


 
Pretty sure we've got them, too


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Pretty sure we've got them, too



ha ha, fair enough...you know what I mean though...


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, the international dance is danced and we can get back to the important stuff. How've the Red boys fared?

-Nando didn't have his shooting boots on - Spain scored 8 and he didn't get any of 'em. Hope he's saving them for the weekend.

-Masch wept after the Brazil game. Don't know his reaction to the Paraguay defeat. Will he have good mentalitee? Lucas was on Brazil's bench for that game, but then he's SHIT. 

-Johnson's also shit. No, good. Oh, he's shit. Oh hang on he's good again. Ah fuck it, I like him.

-Gerrard's a bleeding national 'ero, innee? Joe Public bravely overlooks moral outrage at bar room shenanigans.

Dirk's going to South Africa, as is Scary Myrtl. Yossi might, yet. Babel as MIA for the Dutch as he has been forraaas.

Naturally, this weekend: Liverpool 0 - 1 Burnley (Torres og 90+3)


----------



## Biffo (Sep 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Well, the international dance is danced and we can get back to the important stuff. How've the Red boys fared?
> 
> -Nando didn't have his shooting boots on - Spain scored 8 and he didn't get any of 'em. Hope he's saving them for the weekend.
> 
> ...



I was impressed with Dirk's yellow card for diving last night - as well as Gerrard's headers. Johnson is definitely shit though  

Burnley at home. Could be 4-0, Could be 0-1. Who knows? Que sera sera.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Burnley at home. Could be 4-0, Could be 0-1. Who knows? Que sera sera.


 
There's the truth.

This team - capable of beating Real Madrid and losing to Middlesbrough _in the same week_ - has taken us through the looking glass. I'm strapped in.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 12, 2009)

Liverpool not good enough says Reina, then moans about how they need more money to compete. Welcome to the world of almost every other club in the country Pepe. Interesting to see unrest at Liverpool again though. Not a happy ship with those half-assed yankies at the helm. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/12/pepe-reina-liverpool-premier-league-challenge


----------



## pootle (Sep 12, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Interesting to see unrest at Liverpool again though. Not a happy ship with those half-assed yankies at the helm.



"unrest" according to the media - statements misconstrued, misrepresented blah blah. It's hardly news that Liverpool aren't going to win the league or that they don't have the strongest, deepest quality of a side that is a decent position this season.  Hardly makes for unrest!

But anyway, predictions for today? Ideas about who is going to start.  I'd like to see Johnson and Benayoun start and have Skrtel and Aurelio to come off the bench for a bit.

Score: 3-1


----------



## big eejit (Sep 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> "unrest" according to the media - statements misconstrued, misrepresented blah blah. It's hardly news that Liverpool aren't going to win the league or that they don't have the strongest, deepest quality of a side that is a decent position this season.  Hardly makes for unrest!



It's not a misconstrued media statement. It's an interview with direct quotes from Reina.

"There isn't frustration, there's resignation," Reina said. "The buying power of clubs is very different. You can't sign players if you don't have the money, and if there is no money, that's it. As a player, there's nothing you can do. We know what's in the squad; we can't do anything about it. All we can do is roll up our sleeves, work hard and try to win matches.
"It would be good if the owners made an effort economically, if they pushed. It would be lovely if we could find ourselves in an economic position where we can bring players in and build a squad that can compete with other sides. But it's up to the owners to try to bring players in, not us."

On its own it may be insignificant, if very defeatist, but it looks like the reappearance of of the longstanding public argument between the owners and the employees, usually led by Benitez. Bad sign for Liverpool if you ask me, but you probably won't.


----------



## pootle (Sep 12, 2009)

big eejit said:


> "There isn't frustration, there's resignation," Reina said. "The buying power of clubs is very different. You can't sign players if you don't have the money, and if there is no money, that's it. As a player, there's nothing you can do. We know what's in the squad; we can't do anything about it. All we can do is roll up our sleeves, work hard and try to win matches.
> "It would be good if the owners made an effort economically, if they pushed. It would be lovely if we could find ourselves in an economic position where we can bring players in and build a squad that can compete with other sides. But it's up to the owners to try to bring players in, not us."
> 
> On its own it may be insignificant, if very defeatist, but it looks like the reappearance of of the longstanding public argument between the owners and the employees, usually led by Benitez. Bad sign for Liverpool if you ask me, but you probably won't.



But none of what Reina is saying is news, is it? We've all known that Liverpool have been cash strapped, and are going to have to do they best they can since pre-season? 

And he says that the players know they just need to crack on and do the best they can.  Resignation, not frustration, anger or unrest.  Reina is just doing outloud wishful thinking I reckon, and is echoing the thoughts of most other members of the team/club.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 12, 2009)

know it's not new, but the point is that there seemed to be a sort of truce established between the owners and the employees. You stop moaning to the papers and we'll do our best to give you the funds you need - for the good of the club. Financial climate, few poor results and the truce seems to be over.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 12, 2009)

Reina is basically having a pop at the Yanks for not giving Benitez more money to buy players. There was talk of £20m being made available to buy players this summer plus any money made on players going out. 

About £38m came in and slightly less went out. No more money was made available as it was to fund improved contracts for key players.

He ends the interview by saying 'can we win the league? I think so'. 

God bless Everton fans posting links to Guardian stories on Liverpool FC every week. I eagerly await the link to the impending £80m shirt sponsorship deal with Standard Chartered. Pity none of the money will be spent on players.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yossi's playing a blinder so far. One goal and an assist and a few more efforts on target. Gerrard is in the middle with Lucas and Yossi is playing just behind Torres. 

2-0. So far so good.


----------



## agricola (Sep 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> God bless Everton fans posting links to Guardian stories on Liverpool FC every week. I eagerly await the link to the impending £80m shirt sponsorship deal with Standard Chartered. Pity none of the money will be spent on players.



Indeed... one almost wonders whether or not the Yanks have given away shirt sponsorship in exchange for writing off a loan.


----------



## pootle (Sep 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> But anyway, predictions for today? Ideas about who is going to start.  I'd like to see Johnson and Benayoun start and have Skrtel and Aurelio to come off the bench for a bit.



Have only just caught up with MOTD - was dj'ing yesterday afternoon/evening but was "watching" the match via the match feed type thing on the beeb website...

But fack! was a brilliant, brilliant match.  Very, very happy to see Yossi play a blinder! Yossi! Yossi! Yossi!


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/lucas-no-longer-fears-the-jeers-1787869.html



> The Liverpool manager paid Gremio £6m for their teenage captain, completing the signing just as a party from Manchester United was flying out to Brazil in the hope of clinching their own deal


 
, in many ways

Depreciation tonight, or something. How low can you go?


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/lucas-no-longer-fears-the-jeers-1787869.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you paid 6m for him!!!!...spect Utd were going to offer 12 tracksuits or something...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 16, 2009)

£6m for a teenager from gremio?? Is this another one of rafa's weird signings?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

He wouldn't be the first player who's taken a while to settle, then come good though, would he?

He was super at Old Trafford last season...


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> you paid 6m for him!!!!...spect Utd were going to offer 12 tracksuits or something...


 
To be fair, we could have got half an Anderson for that


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> To be fair, we could have got half an Anderson for that



Is that the Anderson I remember dicking all over Gerrard or someone else?


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Is that the Anderson I remember dicking all over Gerrard or someone else?


 
Last season? Thought not. It's the Anderson who's often been the object of utd fans' derision. You know the one, he cost you three Lucas Leivas.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Last season? Thought not. It's the Anderson who's often been the object of utd fans' derision. You know the one, he cost you three Lucas Leivas.



Anderson is a cult favourite with United fans you muppet.

And yes he did shit on Gerard and Fabergas in his first season at United, he also smashed home a CL final penalty.

The worse that can be said about Anderson is that he's struggled to recreate his form from 07/08, though to be fair that could be said about quite a few of the United midfield. He has looked good this season though when he has started, certainly better than Lucas.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

> This message is hidden because *revol68* is on your ignore list.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


>




boo hooo hooo....man up you big femme


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


>



and yet he feels the need to respond to my nothings. 

and seriously the ignore function is for utter wankers.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 16, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Last season? Thought not. It's the Anderson who's often been the object of utd fans' derision. You know the one, he cost you three Lucas Leivas.



I'd take 1 Anderson over 3 Leivas thats for sure!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 16, 2009)

Anderson was good first season and not so good last season. He's looking decent again so far this season. 

Lucas was captain of Brazil's under 21 side when LFC bought him for £6 million. Bargain-ish at the time but he's certainly taking his time to prove his worth. As mentioned above though he was pivotal in the 4-1 win at Old Trafford last season.

In terms of overall consistancy I would take Anderson too. Except Anderson has a really annoying face. I think the key factor to Lucas securing a regular first team place once Aquillani is fit will be his confidence. It was looking good for pre-season but his own goal v Villa didn't help.

Gerrard had a good game next to Lucas in the middle last weekend and Benayoun did more than well behind Torres. If Lucas doesn't get it going soon then Masch and Gerrard could be the main central midfield pairing this season.

Very pleased to hear Agger and Aurelio are nearly fit again.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Except Anderson has a really annoying face



and really sh*t hair


----------



## Biffo (Sep 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> and really sh*t hair



I don't mind his hair. It's just that his face is too chubby for the rest of him. Lucas had very bad hair but he cut it off. 

Berbatov's hair - wtf is that all about? Lard and trowel hair care treatment.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> boo hooo hooo....man up you big femme


 

I'll not take that from a man who lived in East Dulwich. You've become _so _touchy since you left, though. 

I reserve the right to blank out revol's adolescent drivel. This is not a crime. Do ya hear me? It's not a crime!

Anyway, arguing about the relative merits of Anderson and Lucas is two-bald-men-and-a-comb territory.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Very pleased to hear Agger and Aurelio are nearly fit again.


 
They're both a little 'Darren Anderton', aren't they? Be amazed if Fabio makes it to Christmas without putting his back out reaching for that jar of pickles that's always in the back of the fridge.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anderson was good first season and not so good last season. He's looking decent again so far this season.
> 
> Lucas was captain of Brazil's under 21 side when LFC bought him for £6 million. Bargain-ish at the time but he's certainly taking his time to prove his worth. As mentioned above though he was pivotal in the 4-1 win at Old Trafford last season.
> 
> In terms of overall consistancy I would take Anderson too. Except Anderson has a really annoying face. I think the key factor to Lucas securing a regular first team place once Aquillani is fit will be his confidence. It was looking good for pre-season but his own goal v Villa didn't help.



They're both very young, though. I reckon they'll both turn out to be top players, although whether at the teams they're with now, who can say?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Doubt I can catch the match tonight even on the wireless. 
Liverpool should be expected to win this which is usually a death wish for them.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice save from Reina. Pretty even so far ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 16, 2009)

Debrecen seem to have been spread betting on the number of backheels in the game.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2009)

Phew, thought we were going to do everything but score!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2009)

Liverpool needed that goal as they been pretty average so far.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2009)

Stop giving the ball to Gerard, couldn't hit a bus tonight.

Big black rings around his eyes too.   Drugs I think.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 16, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Stop giving the ball to Gerard, *couldn't hit a bus tonight.
> *
> Big black rings around his eyes too.   Drugs I think.



Just hit that one pretty good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2009)

He was shocking.   Edgy stuff against not very good opponents.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty awful game that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Only had TMS but like my school report it sounded like they 'could try harder'


----------



## Discordia (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it true Gerrard dived? Was watching the Barca game. Which was also boring, bleh. One good chance all match and a penalty shout, bleh.


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty unconvincing, that. Still won, mind.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2009)

He didn't dive - was being pulled over. Could have gone either way tbh.

Poor game really, but got a result. Some players totally disappeared - Reira in the second half for a start ...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 17, 2009)

Was in the pub at a quiz and spent time glancing up at the Pool.

I've got to say those Debrecen chaps have got the right attitude. They played some might fine football and were really unlucky.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 17, 2009)

Debrecen unlucky not to get a draw there. Unimpressive performance by 'Pool - team and supporters were poor. Still, 3 points was a must and that's what they got.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 17, 2009)

Typically dull group fare. File Beglin next to Lawrenson in 'When childood heros go bad' drawer. Makes Tlydesly look good.

My love for Dirk knows no bounds, however.

"Dirk, different role for you tonight?"
"Yeah, whatever, I'm just happy to play."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 17, 2009)

Madrid here we come.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 17, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Typically dull group fare.




That's about it really isn't it. The group stages are so tedious these days, you know the big teams will qualify comfortably enough without even needing to play very well, it's only about stacking up the money. Seems like the Arsenal game last night was OK so that's probably used up the quota until the knockout rounds.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I'd agree with all that. Though the appearance of some new names this year makes it _slightly _more interesting, there's no doubt the usual suspects will make it into the last 16.

The way Yossi's playing at the mo' reminds me a little of Beardsley.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 18, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> The way Yossi's playing at the mo' reminds me a little of Beardsley.



Apparently it's every girl's dream (and a few fellas too) to get involved in some heated 3-way love action with Yossi and Beardo. They are, as Max from Hart To Hart would say, GOYJUSS!!

The reserves beat Utd reserves 1-0 last night with Ngog netting the winner and Plessis seeing red. Reckon a few of that team will be playing v Leeds next week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 19, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 19, 2009)

It's not Liverpool's year.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

Babel really is utter shite.


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Babel really is utter shite.



Yes, its not as if he supplied the cross for the winner, is it?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> Yes, its not as if he supplied the cross for the winner, is it?



It still doesn't stop him being shite.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 19, 2009)

Carragher seems to have suddenly lost the ability to hide his cheating. Only downhill from here, since he wasn't that good anyway.


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2009)

Enjoyed that.


----------



## magneze (Sep 19, 2009)

Great game to watch. Fucking awful defending from Liverpool. That Hines looks like a great player for West Ham, can we sign him to replace Babel?

Still, got a result, which is the main thing really ..


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

Annoyed, but yeah twas a good game.

If upson had been on the picth torres would never have scored that winner

and yeah hines looks like a damn good player from what i have seen of him so far.


dave


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2009)

magneze said:


> Fucking awful defending from Liverpool.



Agree. From set pieces we're dire atm. Every time there's a free kick or corner I can barely bring myself to watch.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeh feel sorry for ole Jamie, he's getting past it. 

Was a great match to watch, fucking cunts though make me drink everytime they're on t.v. It's all your fault Bill Shankley.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 20, 2009)

Within half a dozen games I can see Agger and Skrtel as the CB pairing - providing Agger's return stays on schedule and he can stay clear of injury. 

I had a feeling Torres might have been rested today after his shagged out performance on Weds. Glad he wasn't! 

16 goals scored and 9 conceded in the first 6 games. Entertaining if nothing else. Would take a few boring 1-0 wins next.


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Would take a few boring 1-0 wins next.



Me an all. It's really not doing my blood pressure any favours the way we're playing right now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2009)

A few interesting fixtures coming up. Leeds in the Carling Cup, reckon we'll draw that one with the B team out in force. Then home against Hull. Theoretically we should win easily, 5 or 6 nil. But Carras bound to fuck up a few times and make it 5-3 or 5-4. And then a pretty big one, away to Chelsea. Reckon we'll scrape home 3-2 again with Torres on a hattrick.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Leeds in the Carling Cup, reckon we'll draw that one with the B team out in force.



I can see the following playing with Lucas, Agger and Derby maybe getting a look in:

Cavalieri

Degen 
Ayala
Kyrgiakos
Aurelio


Babel
Spearing
Plessis
Dossena

Voronin
Ngog

2-1 home win.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Would take a few boring 1-0 wins next.



There ya go.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> There ya go.



Indeedy. Wonder if Masch ends up with a 3 game ban for his swinging elbow?


----------



## Kid Pambelé (Sep 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Indeedy. Wonder if Masch ends up with a 3 game ban for his swinging elbow?



That was great. Not quite Keeganesque but not far from it.  Leeds are scum and I enjoyed us lot getting stuck into them.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 24, 2009)

Aye. Decent, battling performance. Ngog looked good and Babel got a run out!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 26, 2009)

Have some of that Phil Brown you silly orange twat.


----------



## Aljon (Sep 26, 2009)

rampant Liverpool, Torres' hattrick was beautiful
Chelsea lost
let's keep the groove going


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2009)

6-1!


----------



## grubby local (Sep 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Theoretically we should win easily, 5 or 6 nil ... with Torres on a hattrick.



sorted your prediction for you 

gx


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

grubby local said:


> sorted your prediction for you
> 
> gx



Tis indeed what I meant to say. Ta.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 26, 2009)

Cech to miss the match next weekend unless we witness another special successful appeal by Chelsea.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Babel really is utter shite.



Today's calculations make him twice as goos as Berbatoss.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 26, 2009)

FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOL NUMBER 9. Only person I'd turn gay for.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Today's calculations make him twice as goos as Berbatoss.



Would that be the Berbatov City fans were creaming themselves in anticipation of stealing off Fergie at the last minute?

It's a good job your comparisons are obviously tongue in cheek otherwise people might think you had no understanding of a quality footballer.

Still United got Berbatov in the end and City took on United's sloppy seconds.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

N_igma said:


> FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOL NUMBER 9. Only person I'd turn gay for.



Hard luck. He's the perfect husband.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

N_igma said:


> FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOL NUMBER 9. Only person I'd turn gay for.



Considering he could pass for a quite pretty girl it wouldn't make you all the way gay.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Considering he could pass for a quite pretty girl it wouldn't make you all the way gay.



Crikey, the lasses must be a bit rough round your way.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Crikey, the lasses must be a bit rough round your way.



Your ma looks like Dirk Kuyt so I would shush if I were you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Your ma looks like Dirk Kuyt so I would shush if I were you.



And your da is the actual Ray Wilkins. Nuff said.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> And your da is the actual Ray Wilkins. Nuff said.



You let me off light there, you could have said Rafa.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You let me off light there, you could have said Rafa.



Here fuck face I'm going to belshaft next weekend, pm me if you want to go for a pint.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You let me off light there, you could have said Rafa.



That's your ma, that is.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's your ma, that is.



I take it back your Ma looks more like Sammy Lee.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I take it back your Ma looks more like Sammy Lee.



She's fat, she's round, she bounces on the ground.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Here fuck face I'm going to belshaft next weekend, pm me if you want to go for a pint.



will do, i could kick your ass at pool in lavery's apparently it's been all done up, which is pretty hilarious concept.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> will do, i could kick your ass at pool in lavery's apparently it's been all done up, which is pretty hilarious concept.



Haha you dat confident? Laverys is a good spot I like it.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Would that be the Berbatov City fans were creaming themselves in anticipation of stealing off Fergie at the last minute?
> 
> It's a good job your comparisons are obviously tongue in cheek otherwise people might think you had no understanding of a quality footballer.
> 
> Still United got Berbatov in the end and City took on United's sloppy seconds.



He'd had a good season at Spuds the year before. I think (and let's not forget it was only over a 12 hour period) that City fans were in a state of awe that some guy had bought the club on a Monday morning and after a few cups of coffee was deciding to outbid United on Berbatov. We got Robinho instead but tbh I don't think the Premiership is his natural home. Would rather have Adebayor than Berbatov.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2009)

Just watch us stuff Hull on MotD. Torres is on fire, easily the best player in the league. The Chelsea game should be a good un.


----------



## pootle (Sep 27, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> She's fat, she's round, she bounces on the ground.



Many seasons ago I went to a European match in Barcelona.  Long story short but I threw a bit of girly strop over my inability to climb over a barrier and lots and lots of Liverpool fans, at Camp Nou starting sing "she's short, she's round, she can't can't get off the ground, little Pootle, little Poooootle."

This was clearly shameful enough but at the next home match of the season, I walked into The Park and was spotted and was treated to another rendition.  For. Shame.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 27, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hard luck. He's the perfect husband.



apparenlty so, iremember a post match interview on MOTD with Rafa warning women off torres cos he's married


But I agree our Fernando is totaly my man crush


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tonights team:*
Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Insua, Carragher, Skrtel, Lucas, Gerrard, Benayoun, Aurelio, Kuyt, Torres.

 Subs: Cavalieri, Voronin, Riera, Kyrgiakos, Babel, Spearing, Plessis. 

Fabio Aurelio returns to the Liverpool starting XI for tonight's Champions League clash, in for Albert Riera as  Benitez makes one change from the side that hammered Hull at the weekend.

been looking forward to this......


----------



## gabi (Sep 29, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!

Ha!

Haa!!!!!
Haaaaaaaa!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2009)

What was that about Benitez not being worried about defensive frailities?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *Tonights team:*
> Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Insua, Carragher, Skrtel, Lucas, Gerrard, Benayoun, Aurelio, Kuyt, Torres.
> 
> Subs: Cavalieri, Voronin, Riera, Kyrgiakos, Babel, Spearing, Plessis.
> ...



Quite good so far....


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet that Insua has something to do with the goals.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2009)

2nd was a cross from the left, so that's Glenn "£139,000 a week, please" Johnson's side, eh?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 29, 2009)

Fiorentina have played Champions League football before and have some pedigree (Batistuta ftw). It would be fatal to underestimate them, especially In italy.


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fiorentina have played Champions League football before and have some pedigree (Batistuta ftw). It would be fatal to underestimate them, especially In italy.



They did twat us when we played them in Italy, though at Goodison they were much weaker and were lucky to go through on penalties.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember Fiorentina being good from my GOLLLLLLLLLLLAZO days...never underestimate them.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fiorentina have played Champions League football before and have some pedigree (*Batistuta* ftw). It would be fatal to underestimate them, especially In italy.



Il Rei Leoni won the Scudetto with Roma though.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm keeping my lols till United deal wit Wolfsburg.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm keeping my lols till United deal wit Wolfsburg.



I'm not actually that pissed off tbf. Early days yet and it's only the group stage, you don't have to win every single game. Getting beat by a mid table team in the league is _a lot_ more annoying.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm keeping my lols till United deal wit Wolfsburg.



agreed wolfsberg are no mugs, will be a tough game tonight and no mistake, as for the pool, losing one away is no bad thing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably thinking a bit too much about the Chelsea game. Still, Fiorentina are a good team and we'll do well to beat them back at Anfield. Our secret weapon Aquilani should be just about fit by then.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2009)

I forgot this was on. 

From what I've heard about our defence this probably isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Il Rei Leoni won the Scudetto with Roma though.


 
TBF, most superstars end up there or Inter for their retirement silverware.

Martins blatently for a hat-trick against Man U.

Rafa says "liverpools will never be that shit again". Oh trust me, they will.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 30, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> TBF, most superstars end up there or Inter for their retirement silverware.
> 
> Martins blatently for a hat-trick against Man U.
> 
> Rafa says "liverpools will never be that shit again". Oh trust me, they will.



It's Inter not Roma trust me.

Liverpool have always been that shite.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 30, 2009)

Good win for the Viola. Can still see Liverpool getting 10-12 points and going through.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 30, 2009)

It was a tough away match for us anyway but what was rafa doing playing Aurelio in midfield?. his first match back after a long while out.. Hope masch is fit for sunday, we'll be fucked without him.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Good win for the Viola. Can still see Liverpool getting 10-12 points and going through.



The thing with Liverpool's current financial position is that it magnifies the pressure of every game. Each unexpected defeat (like last night's) is potentially the start of the slippery slope to an early exit or a failure to qualify next time. Which could be financial disaster.

So, no pressure.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 1, 2009)

Well that's what the bitters hope but, alas, it always fails to materialise doesn't it? Keep dreaming.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well that's what the bitters hope but, alas, it always fails to materialise doesn't it? Keep dreaming.



Much like Liverpool's hopes for the title.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## corporate whore (Oct 2, 2009)

Once more unto the Bridge, dear friends.. two teams with something to prove after the last week, lots of in-form strikers and dodgy defenders on show, it'll be tight as a gnat's chuff.

Hope conquers expectation, as per. I'd be happy with a point.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 2, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Once more unto the Bridge, dear friends.. two teams with something to prove after the last week, lots of in-form strikers and dodgy defenders on show, it'll be tight as a gnat's chuff.
> 
> Hope conquers expectation, as per. I'd be happy with a point.



I'd take a point but The Pool don't do draws anymore. Fuck it - 3 points please.


----------



## agricola (Oct 2, 2009)

The shite to batter a "fucken hell this is just like Scolari" Chelsea, 0-3.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> The shite to batter a "fucken hell this is just like Scolari" Chelsea, 0-3.



I hope your right.....


I just hope we get 3 points out of this.


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2009)

Bad goal to concede that.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 4, 2009)

liverpool look great every time you are playing teams from the bottom half of the table, but as soon as your up against any side not in trouble you lose, thank god for rafa


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2009)

Deareg said:


> liverpool look great every time you are playing teams from the bottom half of the table, but as soon as your up against any side not in trouble you lose, thank god for rafa



to be fair to the shite, they were the better side up until the first goal, should have had a penalty when drogba hauled skrtel down (albeit didier was just doing what carragher has made a career out of doing).


----------



## Deareg (Oct 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> to be fair to the shite, they were the better side up until the first goal, should have had a penalty when drogba hauled skrtel down (albeit didier was just doing what carragher has made a career out of doing).



agree with all you said, but they must be getting worried, at least the sensible ones, (is their such a thing?) they seem unable to beat any side that shows a bit of quality or fight


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasn't too much done wrong there, just a lack of kawalitee in the box. 

Drogba. What a player. What a massive cunt. 

Can't remember a player who has inspired so much admiration and loathing within me (Maybe Hughes at Utd).

Fucked us over annually since 2004. Has no shame whatsoever.

A brief perusal of the papers this morning tells me we're DOOMED again! Oh noes! Doomed! The UEFA Cup foraas next year!


----------



## mack (Oct 5, 2009)

First goal was always gonna be crucial - I thought we played o.k, having Macsherano back was good but his passing was rusty.

Gerrard got caught out a few times when he went back into midfield and looked tired.

I think Carragers lack of pace getting back to cover Anelka on the first goal was obvious 

Oh and Benni should have started the game for fucksakes!

Anyway early days still - plenty of points to be one and lost yet.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Drogba. What a player. What a massive cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucked us over annually since 2004. Has no shame whatsoever.


Fucker seems to have Arsenal's number as well


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 5, 2009)

Title over for you boys methinks, still next year will be your year I'm sure.....3 defeats in first 8 games....stop Gerrard playing and your pretty pish


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Title over for you boys methinks, still next year will be your year I'm sure.....3 defeats in first 8 games....stop Gerrard playing and your pretty pish


 

That view was bought to you by Alan Green's Automated Pub Bore. 

"101 opinions, all of them shit."

In shops now.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> That view was bought to you by Alan Green's Automated Pub Bore.



But that's you.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> That view was bought to you by Alan Green's Automated Pub Bore.
> 
> "101 opinions, all of them shit."
> 
> In shops now.



Half price if you buy it with Rafa Benitez "101 excuses, all of them shit" annual.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2009)

Two points worse off than last season in relation to corresponding fixtures. Losing two games = 6 points lost. As does drawing three games. Liverpool drew lots of games last season and lost only two. No draws this season so far. Much of a muchness really.

Second top goal scorers in the league. Two likely first team starters still haven’t played this season. I’m not too worried. What does worry me is that after matching Chelsea in the first half there was a clear lack of direction 2nd half and they were pretty much waiting for Chelsea to score. Once they did they reacted but didn’t have enough. Cech missing should have been an advantage but he wasn’t missed.

Special mention must go to Yossi for miss of the season at the end.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> But that's you.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Liverpool are missing Alsono badly


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Much of a muchness really.


 
Yeah. No-one looks like running away with it - United doing just enough, Arsenal the playground bullies, Chelsea facing a tough African Nations month.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Yeah. No-one looks like running away with it - United doing just enough, *Arsenal the playground bullies*, Chelsea facing a tough African Nations month.



Care to explain?


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Care to explain?


 
Sure - rolling over inferior sides with beautiful attacking football and coming up short against teams that stand up to them.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2009)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> I think Liverpool are missing Alsono badly





They missed him the two years prior to last season too when he was decidedly average.


----------



## g force (Oct 5, 2009)

I see no reason for the panic....Man Utd don't like that strong this season, def beatable. Chelsea look stronger and the Wigan game was a blip...I think Ancelotti's getting them playing well. And it's the first week of October - way too much football left to say anything.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Sure - rolling over inferior sides with beautiful attacking football and coming up short against teams that stand up to them.



Nothing to do with being bullies then.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2009)

Frustrating match. Could've gone either way until the goal. Then we really lost our way until they scored again and we didn't stand a chance. 

Benayoun sticking the keeper on his arse and then missing a practically open goal summed the afternoon up.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Sure - rolling over inferior sides with beautiful attacking football and coming up short against teams that stand up to them.



are you talking about liverpool?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2009)

For all the RS fans on here who love these Guardian stories, it's all kicking off again at Anfield:

George Gillett blames Rafael Benítez for Liverpool's poor start


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 6, 2009)

there was a fire creating black smoke in the north of Liverpool yesterday and everyone around here (ok all Evertonians) were saying it was another Rafa rant


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nothing to do with being bullies then.


 
It's a turn of phrase. Surely you've heard it before? Flat track bullies if you're American. I didn't mean it literally, like Allardyce getting shaken down for his lunch money by Abou Diaby. 



Deareg said:


> are you talking about liverpool?


 
I could be. Doesn't detract from my point, which was there isn't that much to worry about (on the pitch..). It's October, we're six points off the head of the table yet there's doom and despair everywhere.

I just read elsewhere an impassioned plea for Benitez to quit  - Sunday was frustrating, but hardly a sackable performance.

As for the Gillette thing, well he can fuck right off.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> It's a turn of phrase. Surely you've heard it before? Flat track bullies if you're American. I didn't mean it literally, like Allardyce getting shaken down for his lunch money by Abou Diaby.



Yeah i've heard it, but it certainly doesn't include beating teams with beautiful attacking football as you said they do.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2009)

Beating the weak, cowering in front of the strong. The attacking football is by the by - like someone else said, the same charge can most certainly be put before Liverpool this year


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Beating the weak, cowering in front of the strong. The attacking football is by the by - like someone else said, the same charge can most certainly be put before Liverpool this year



Liverpool don't bully other teams. They try and bully/coerce the ref into decisions/changing his decisions.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> They try and bully/coerce the ref into decisions/changing his decisions.


 
Hardly a unique characteristic, eh?


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2009)

No, I think Fed just described professional footballers!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 6, 2009)

big eejit said:


> For all the RS fans on here who love these Guardian stories, it's all kicking off again at Anfield:
> 
> George Gillett blames Rafael Benítez for Liverpool's poor start



You seem to be the biggest fan of Guardian stories about LFC so I hope you enjoyed it.

Unfortunately it's not all kicking off again at Anfield. To the uninitiated - i.e. non-LFC fans - it may look that way. Everyone else knows that Benitez and Gillett are not 'bezzies' and haven't been for some time. They would also know that the vast majority of this article has been lifted from a fan site which gave a first hand account of the interview with the SOS member. The rest of it came from a Times article.

The figures bandied around by Gillett are nothing short of ludicrous in relation to money made available for transfers this summer or put up by him and Hicks when the club was bought. The fact that he believes Liverpool FC are in a healthier financial position than Arsenal, Man Utd and Chelsea (!!!) sums it up really.

It may be more useful if you post these links on the Everton thread as they might appear like news to fans of other clubs and even offer the same level of titilation that you clearly derive from them.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Hardly a unique characteristic, eh?



Well it does seem to be far more of a team sport with Liverpool.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You seem to be the biggest fan of Guardian stories about LFC so I hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not all kicking off again at Anfield. To the uninitiated - i.e. non-LFC fans - it may look that way. Everyone else knows that Benitez and Gillett are not 'bezzies' and haven't been for some time. They would also know that the vast majority of this article has been lifted from a fan site which gave a first hand account of the interview with the SOS member. The rest of it came from a Times article.
> 
> ...



Agreed, didn't the guardian even publishan article last season that if anything, Rafa made a _profit_ on transfers, I'd like to see where the likes of the rest of the prem are like...


----------



## Biffo (Oct 7, 2009)

......not for eejits.....


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 8, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Agreed, didn't the guardian even publishan article last season that if anything, Rafa made a _profit_ on transfers, I'd like to see where the likes of the rest of the prem are like...




I think since the start of the premiership UTD have a net spend of 6 million on players....thats not bad

( Ronaldo sales sku's it somewhat but still fact )


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 15, 2009)

Would you like a look at our squad, sir?

No thanks, I've had enough.

Just one look, sir?

No, fuck off.

Oh go on, sir, it's _wafer thin.._



Early reports back - Gerrard dubious, Torres not risked, Kyriagos out for four months!

On the plus side, Agger's back. 

Sunderland at the weekend. I make no predictions.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 15, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Would you like a look at our squad, sir?
> 
> No thanks, I've had enough.
> 
> ...




Insua and Masch (and maybe Lucas) not back from international duty until Friday PM - therefore knackered. 

Kuty doubtful. 

Might see Jay Spearing in CM this Saturday. It's a must win game against a decent Sunderland on Saturday. Ngog hat-trick should do it.


----------



## mack (Oct 16, 2009)

Torres and Gerrard both ruled out 

Time for the young'uns to step up or step off.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

Sunderland 1 Liverpool 0 (Balloon 6 min)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

A major assist by a baloon eh? I must see that on MOTD tonight.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> A major assist by a baloon eh? I must see that on MOTD tonight.



Balloon got the final touch, Bent had the assist.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a balloon, more like a fucking spacehopper. 

To defelect a football moving at speed it must have been pretty fucking heavy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Too bad torres/gerrard weren't there to stop that happening.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

Laugh while you still can!


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2009)

oh dear...and the rules of the game mean it _should_ have been disallowed...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

LOL!  

That kid is going to be seriously unpopular.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

rafa/bruce arguing/fighting i hear? gotta see that to


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

Hope no one actually hurts that poor kid or something...

Comedy gold though  Rafa is going to be awesome.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

The kid does appear to have an accomplice. Someone (a ballboy?) throws him the ball. I doubt he'll be ballboying at Anfield again if he is one.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

ngog's off the bench.....bringing on the big guns...will Liverpool finish top 4 this year? knew last year was a flash in the pan


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> ngog's off the bench.....bringing on the big guns...will Liverpool finish top 4 this year? knew last year was a flash in the pan



You guys aren't looking like world beaters either 

Liverpool are really in the shit though, eh. If they lose to Lyon next......


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You guys aren't looking like world beaters either
> 
> Liverpool are really in the shit though, eh. If they lose to Lyon next......



I've said all season that I don't think Utd are good enough this year, though if everyone else (Chelsea) keep on messing up then we could be gifted it, lets not forget Utd are always so much better in the second half of the season


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

Eh, just because it's happened before doesn't mean it'll happen again. If anything I see United getting worse, as Giggs' legs go, since he's been carrying them creatively.

Barcelona must really be eyeing being the first to hang onto the CL. Down to just 3-1 odds already, dayum.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

lol, Liverpool lose without torres/gerrard, shock horror.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey, Liverpool have been losing just fine with them!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2009)

Bloody beach balls.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Hey, Liverpool have been losing just fine with them!



lol


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

Despite this inflatable-based humour I can well see the RS hammering Utd.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2009)

agricola said:


> Despite this inflatable-based humour I can well see the RS hammering Utd.



That's jinxed it then. Your 3-0 prediction v Chelsea as a bit wide of the mark


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

agricola said:


> Despite this inflatable-based humour I can well see the RS hammering Utd.



it's Liverpools cup final though so is always a possibility....


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

agricola said:


> Despite this inflatable-based humour I can well see the RS hammering Utd.



They better not! A draw and United lose the lead, AND Liverpool are left in a desperate fight for 4th. Win-win!


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 17, 2009)

belboid said:


> oh dear...and the rules of the game mean it _should_ have been disallowed...



My question is how long had the ball been sat there? If it was just a few seconds then fair enough but any longer than that I think Reina is somewhat responsible (although sure the ref should have disallowed it if he'd seen it) - as Bent said...it's a Liverpool beach ball sat in the Liverpool area if it had been there anything more than a couple of seconds why one of the defenders didn't kick it off I have no idea...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually looking at it again, the ball comes off Johnson's foot. He flicks it up and past Reina and boots the balloon away in the same action. Definite OG Johnson.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> My question is how long had the ball been sat there? If it was just a few seconds then fair enough but any longer than that I think Reina is somewhat responsible (although sure the ref should have disallowed it if he'd seen it) - as Bent said...it's a Liverpool beach ball sat in the Liverpool area if it had been there anything more than a couple of seconds why one of the defenders didn't kick it off I have no idea...



its about 10 seconds according to that youtube i posted


----------



## revol68 (Oct 17, 2009)

In the words of Ice Cube "Today was a good day".


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> In the words of Ice Cube "Today was a good day".


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 18, 2009)

Official Liverpool fc beach set

Reduced from £20 to £10. To Mackems, priceless.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2009)

Liverpool deserved to lose for wearing that hideous strip.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2009)

Apparently the lad who puched the balloon onto the pitch has claimed it wasn't him as he was in bed asleep at the time. His mum has claimed someone else has owned up.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Official Liverpool fc beach set
> 
> Reduced from £20 to £10. To Mackems, priceless.



Sold out......


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 18, 2009)

internet not working on merseyside today it seems....


----------



## Deareg (Oct 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> internet not working on merseyside today it seems....



biffo, will be hard at work on his latest photoshop


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 18, 2009)

Deareg said:


> biffo, will be hard at work on his latest photoshop



Saw a photoshop whereby the pool had 7 minutes of added time yesterday....must have been photoshopped as everyone knows only Utd get lots of added minutes....


----------



## agricola (Oct 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Saw a photoshop whereby the pool had 7 minutes of added time yesterday....must have been photoshopped as everyone knows only Utd get lots of added minutes....



That was justified though, as the balloon had a slow puncture at the start of the second half.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Saw a photoshop whereby the pool had 7 minutes of added time yesterday....must have been photoshopped as everyone knows only Utd get lots of added minutes....



innit


----------



## Deareg (Oct 18, 2009)

agricola said:


> That was justified though, as the balloon had a slow puncture at the start of the second half.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 19, 2009)

Freakin' branded tat.

_Pithy: _Did you know no team has ever lost to a deflected goal off a branded beach product in mid October in the north-east and gone on to win the league since the infamous Newcastle parasol incident in 1926-27?

RICHARDKEYSTRUFACT


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Liverpool deserved to lose for wearing that hideous strip.



Yeah, it's fucking awful. Up there with the green Candy monstrosity of the 80's. 

Shit strips, balloons scoring goals against us. It's not good really, is it?


----------



## g force (Oct 19, 2009)

Who the hell allowed someone in with a beach ball? Shit fan is shit.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 19, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, it's fucking awful. Up there with the green Candy monstrosity of the 80's.


 
Or the grey flecked nonsense that besmirched the early 90s side.



g force said:


> Who the hell allowed someone in with a beach ball? Shit fan is shit.


 
I predict many an away-end beach ball next weekend..


----------



## g force (Oct 19, 2009)

Yepo....with a nice target painted on it


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2009)

g force said:


> Who the hell allowed someone in with a beach ball? Shit fan is shit.



Was it an Urban beach ball to advertise the new favicon?


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Or the grey flecked nonsense that besmirched the early 90s side.



I'd tried to eradicate that from my memory.

I'll need therapy again now.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 19, 2009)

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9694/20091019175712.jpg


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2009)

You know its not really gonna be a great season when a beach ball is on the score sheet with og next to it.

OK it can happen.  Sunderland aren't that great a side, should be able to come back from that.  It was early on. Liverpool have looked slightly less than convincing this year and that was about the worst I've seen in many a year.  With the loss of Alonso, they are unbalanced in midfield and it really shows.  Gerrard can't go forward like he use to be able.  I think Rafa has to rebuild the team a little this year if he can for next year.  He got Alonso so perhaps he can get another like him.

For what ever reason as far as I can see the league is gone already, only thing they can hope for is a top four finish.  Carry on playing like that and it'll all be over in the next 10 weeks.


----------



## pootle (Oct 19, 2009)

What he said...kept an eye on the scores in the pub on sat afternoon and finally watched the highlights on MOTD I taped from sat and really, well....

Everything people have been saying about the lack of depth in the squad is proving true eh.  Having Torres and Gerrard both out shouldn't have impacted as greatly as it did


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I predict many an away-end beach ball next weekend..


 I can see this too...


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2009)

not if Liverpool stewards have owt to do with it...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/20/liverpool-sunderland-premier-league


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> not if Liverpool stewards have owt to do with it...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/20/liverpool-sunderland-premier-league



What was that about those cheeky cheery Kopites and their sense of humour....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2009)

Sunray said:


> For what ever reason as far as I can see the league is gone already, only thing they can hope for is a top four finish.  Carry on playing like that and it'll all be over in the next 10 weeks.



I think it depends on the result against Man Utd. If we win we're straight back in there. Lose or draw and then I might find myself agreeing with you. Just hoping Gerrard and Torres are back to full fitness. And whatever happened to Aquilani? Any chance of seeing him before Christmas?


----------



## aylee (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> What was that about those cheeky cheery Kopites and their sense of humour....



They have a wonderful sense of humour.  Unless, of course, the joke is on them.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> And whatever happened to Aquilani? Any chance of seeing him before Christmas?



before the end of the month i read somewhere. pretty much over the injury, put obviously totally unfit, not having played for aeons


----------



## g force (Oct 20, 2009)

Well worth the £20m then....meanwhile some bloke called Alonso is making Madrid tick pretty nicely


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2009)

Surely they need something in January...not many quality players will be up for sale though.

All this bad press suits Rafa, hopefully he can play off the owners against each other to get some (a lot of) cash.   They do have some world class players it's a shame they don't get the back-up they deserve...on and off the pitch.... it would be more interesting, certainly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 20, 2009)

Sunray said:


> For what ever reason as far as I can see the league is gone already, only thing they can hope for is a top four finish.  Carry on playing like that and it'll all be over in the next 10 weeks.



We'll be lucky to get back in the top 4 imo.

eta:

Martin Kelly making his debut tonight, hope he gets on well.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 20, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 20, 2009)

Those Lyon fans are making Anfield seem like the old Library.

Their Sidney Govou song was actually tuneful


----------



## mack (Oct 20, 2009)

Gerrard gone off - probably gonna miss the next game now.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2009)

DRINK? said:


>



Well, i was drunk.  

Still not as drunk as fergie


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2009)

1-0 at half time is good for me!


Youngsters step up! 

Come on Red Men!!


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> We'll be lucky to get back in the top 4 imo.
> 
> eta:
> 
> Martin Kelly making his debut tonight, hope he gets on well.



Kelly needs to get into the 1st team.  Very good crossing from both feet and good pace.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 20, 2009)

Two magnificent saves and ..... shite 

And Skrtel on, that's attacking


----------



## Deareg (Oct 20, 2009)

i know i shouldn't laugh, but fuckit hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mack (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh dear 

What are the odds on Benitez signing on next week?


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 20, 2009)

Just wait for 606 tonight - and all the whinging Scousers calling for the Fat Spanish Waiter to be sacked!

Happie Chappie


----------



## Discordia (Oct 20, 2009)

Who said the group stages are boring and predictable? Did ANY favorites win?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2009)

Shit.........


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2009)

Poor defending. Lack any drive and bite in Midfield.  Kelly was good down the right but limped off. 

Been poor for a few games now, 1987 since it was 4 on the trot.  Hard to believe this had many of the same players that lost 2 games in the league last season.


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 20, 2009)

and the small matter of man utd on sunday.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Balls.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 20, 2009)

We never looked like winning that, we just gave away possession too easily...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> Balls.



Beachballs?


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck off!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Beachballs?


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck me - they couldn't even wait for the start of 606 to call for Rafa's head - the first call of the evening calling for his sacking timed at 21.50!

Happie Chappie


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck me - they couldn't even wait for the start of 606 to call for Rafa's head - the first call of the evening calling for his sacking timed at 21.50!
> 
> Happie Chappie



I been calling for it for the past 2 years now


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> and the small matter of man utd on sunday.



over confidence by Man U will be our gain, especially on the back of 4 defeats on a trot


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I been calling for it for the past 2 years now



Really - so when Liverpool nearly won the league last year you were calling for his head were you? 

Happie Chappie


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2009)

x 100


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> Really - so when Liverpool nearly won the league last year you were calling for his head were you?
> 
> Happie Chappie



Never liked the PO faced cunt to be honest


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll bet a pound to a pinch of shit Saint Rafa will mention the word "confidence" at some stage in his post-match press conference!

Happie Chappie


----------



## agricola (Oct 20, 2009)

That Kelly looked a decent player, but why on earth did he take Benayoun off?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> Really - so when Liverpool nearly won the league last year you were calling for his head were you?
> 
> Happie Chappie



Nearly winning the league is really part of his  problem ,before, we could guarantee doing well in Europe now thats looking like its up shit creek as well......


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> That Kelly looked a decent player, but why on earth did he take Benayoun off?



I was shaking my head when he did that


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


>



Class


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


>


Fuck me thats class


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2009)

Can we have a beachball smiley?


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Oct 21, 2009)

As a non-Liverpool fan but someone who's always admired the club's history and tradition I just can't understand what Rafa's been doing for the last few years. Voronin? Ngog? Lucas? These are not names that are going to resound in the annals of footballing history or, more importantly, win you the Premier League. Rafa's got to shoulder the blame for this. Two or three world class players but so much money squandered on mediocrity. The only silver lining today was to see an academy player, Kelly, coming through the ranks but why have there been so very few examples of this under Benitez?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 21, 2009)

I actually thought Voronin was actually 1/2 decent.  He actually gave us something more than we had in their half of the pitch.

The guy was excellent for Hertha so I can only assume that Rafa doesn't have the players to play a system he is effective in? 

I clearly remember someone stating that you really need 3 world class players in a squad, ideally 4, to win things.  Liverpool lost one to Real and two are sick.  Jamie Carragher is a world class defender but can't stop them going in on his own. 

Being World Class means you are nearly impossible to replace quickly.   So losing three of them in any game for most teams has always been difficult to overcome.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 21, 2009)

watch the replay of Liverpools 1st goal.. Kelly air kicking and going flying. Hilarious.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> over confidence by Man U will be our gain, especially on the back of 4 defeats on a trot



I agree...what have you got to lose, has got a Liverpool win written all over it...


----------



## mack (Oct 21, 2009)

If we get a pasting on Sunday then surely it's all over for Benitez, I can't see Sir Alex passing up an such a golden opportunity to see off another Liverpool manager.

Then King Kenny can take up the reigns and restore us to our rightful place


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 21, 2009)

mack said:


> If we get a pasting on Sunday then surely it's all over for Benitez,



Eh? But only last nioght he said he needs time to build his team, you have to give him time surely??


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Oct 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Eh? But only last nioght he said he needs time to build his team, you have to give him time surely??



How much time does he need?? This is his team - he built it


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 21, 2009)

parjo01 said:


> How much time does he need?? This is his team - he built it



He obviously needs much more time.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He obviously needs much more time.



Yeah he has injuries blah, blah, blah. And beachballs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 21, 2009)

Cracking game, really enjoyed that. 

Where's Biffo and Relanhi??


----------



## big eejit (Oct 21, 2009)

Incredible that it's the first time since 87 that they've lsot 4 in a row. With Utd next I wonder when they last lost 5 in a row. 1954?


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 21, 2009)

That 5 games-in-a-row thing.. I need something to cling to and it's got my fingernail marks in its back right now.

Fine lines last night. Could've had a second before half time - it would have been flattering but would have ended the game.

Got TEH FEAR about the weekend. OH NOES, TEH FEAR! 

Gonna go to the same pub as last season, in the hope it may be lucky, or summat..


----------



## revol68 (Oct 21, 2009)

As much as I'm laughing my balls off at Liverpool at the moment I am now filled with a sense of dread for Sunday's game, it's all set up perfectly for a Liverpool victory, the fuckers.

Still if United do beat them it will be a rather fantastic icing on the cake, just as long as they keep that clown Rafa in charge.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 21, 2009)

This message is hidden because *Corporate Whore* is on your ignore list


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2009)

mack said:


> Then King Kenny can take up the reigns and restore us to our rightful place



Just behind Spurs in 5th place


----------



## Deareg (Oct 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He obviously needs much more time.



i hope they give him until the end of time


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i hope they give him until the end of time



Fine by me.....


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 21, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Just behind Spurs in 5th place



ninth...after united, city, chelsea, arsenal, spurs, villa, everton, sunderland


----------



## Biffo (Oct 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Cracking game, really enjoyed that.
> 
> Where's Biffo and Relanhi??



I'm here dude. Missed the game last night. Was down the City watching another 3 points pocketed. The last 3 defeats Liverpool have suffered in Europe I have been watching Cardiff win. 

If Johnson, Gerrard and Torres are fit for Sunday I would still fancy a home win. However I can only see one of them making it at best. A Utd win would definitely be a killer.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think a United win is _quite_ as clear cut as some people I've read today seem to think. I mean, we've not exactly been in scintillating form recently, either.

I'm also always wary of the backlash effect after runs like this, and then there's us not having done much against you recently...

I cracked my head on the radiator (I was underneath, trying to fix it) when Delgado scored last night.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive taken Monday off, as this is brewing to be one of the best clashes yet!!!!!!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 21, 2009)

It's all pointing towards G & T not being fit for Sunday. Johnson should be though.

Aquillani had 15 mins for the reserves tonight. Should be playing first team in a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> ninth...after united, *city*, chelsea, arsenal, spurs, villa, everton, sunderland



Don't do drugs.


----------



## rikwakefield (Oct 22, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I agree...what have you got to lose, ...



Any chance of winning the Premiership?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Don't do drugs.



Keep me updated on Jo's regress.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Keep me updated on Jo's regress.



Not doing too well tonight. Who you playing in Europe tonight btw?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not doing too well tonight. Who you playing in Europe tonight btw?




We're not in Europe cos last season we had Jo and others of his ilk. Maybe you'll make it next year.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> We're not in Europe cos last season we had Jo and others of his ilk. Maybe you'll make it next year.



We've won 2 so far, we're ok ta.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> We've won 2 so far, we're ok ta.



Yeah, you've beaten FC Borisov Works of Automobile and Tractor Electric Equipment and AEK Athens. Hard luck tonight.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, you've beaten FC Borisov Works of Automobile and Tractor Electric Equipment and AEK Athens. Hard luck tonight.



Funny how 2 injuries is the stock excuse for you lot and yet 7/8 injuries isn't a reason for Everton.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Funny how 2 injuries is the stock excuse for you lot and yet 7/8 injuries isn't a reason for Everton.


Moyes and Kenwright will probably blame Heysel.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Moyes and Kenwright will probably blame Heysel.



And you lot Chelsea and the NF.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> And you lot Chelsea and the NF.



Blame Chelsea and the NF for what?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Blame Chelsea and the NF for what?



Anything else they can.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Anything else they can.



Go on then, dig up a post by someone blaming the NF.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Go on then, dig up a post by someone blaming the NF.



If the www was around in the 1980's we could.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> If the www was around in the 1980's we could.



I'm surprised we were blaming anyone in the 80's, too busy winning trophies.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 22, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm surprised we were blaming anyone in the 80's, too busy winning trophies.



You managed to do both.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2009)

Interesting stats here for all the Rafa haters. Wins in first 200 league games:

Dalglish      120                                     60%
Rafa           113{199}                          56.78%
Paisley       113                                    56.5%
Shankly      106                                    53% 1+2ND div
Houllier       101                                    50.5%

Wenger      110                                    55%
Ferguson    87                                      43.5%

Didn't realise tomorrow was his 200th league game. Hopefully Torres is going to play now. But I'm sure Rooney will too. Should be interesting.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2009)

We are going to win this. We have to. Torres hattrick. Come on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2697788.ece

let them have their fun........lol


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

Very disappointed to see a link to the S** webite on this thread.

So Torres and Rooney play but Gerrard doesn't. Owen to come on in the last 20.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Very disappointed to see a link to the S** webite on this thread.
> 
> So Torres and Rooney play but Gerrard doesn't. Owen to come on in the last 20.





> United line up
> 
> VDS
> 
> ...



Very attack minded, am shitting myself a bit at the prospect of Scholes having to do hisown tackling, he's a shoe in a for a red card.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> We are going to win this. We have to. Torres hattrick. Come on.



One from Torres will do. 2-0. Great result. Well played Liverpool.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent stuff. They deserved the lead and it gave them confidence when it came. Three in a row


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

I wonder if Rafa has invited Fergie for a glass of vino tinto?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2009)

Lets hope Baconface comes out with a classic


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

I kknew Liverpool would win today, it was already written, there was no way they'd go 5 loses in a row, they were well up for it and pressed all over the pitch, which only makes the decision to go with a two man midfield of Carrick and Scholes even odder.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 25, 2009)

I love a good crisis.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Lets hope Baconface comes out with a classic



Too much of a sore loser to put in an appearance.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2009)

WAHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!

Fucking superb.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Enjoy your cup final lads.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2009)

oh that was a superb performance from the car thieves, come on!!!


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2009)

Good result, glad I put a bet on after the last loss now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Enjoy your cup final lads.





> "It's always been a really great game to play in. We never want to lose, but it's the same for both teams. Liverpool has been *the biggest game of the season *for a long time, going back 30 years or more. Our rivalry with Liverpool is bigger than with Manchester City. They are the best games to play in, but also the hardest to lose."


 Gary Neville. 

Hope you enjoyed your biggest game of the season, too.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gary Neville.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your biggest game of the season, too.



Yeah it's the biggest game of the season but it's not the only thing United win.

United used to beat Liverpool routinely in the 70's and 80's, it never made up for the titles.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2009)

Might be worth watching MOTD2 again tonight. I can barely remember the last 10 minutes, it was so tense.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah it's the biggest game of the season but it's not the only thing United win.
> 
> United used to beat Liverpool routinely in the 70's and 80's, it never made up for the titles.



But not as often as you lost?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_F.C._and_Manchester_United_F.C._rivalry#Liverpool_at_home


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But not as often as you lost?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_F.C._and_Manchester_United_F.C._rivalry#Liverpool_at_home



yeah and the same goes for Liverpool under Rafa.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah and the same goes for liverpool under rafa.



2-1

1-4

2-0


:d :d :d


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> 2-1
> 
> 1-4
> 
> ...



what a terribly short memory you have.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what a terribly short memory you have.



long enough 

How many European cups?


----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> WAHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!
> 
> Fucking superb.
> 
> :



Ain't it just! Absolutely cracking, CRACKING match!  Had to watch it in a pub full of Man Utd supporting, West Country types but totally, totally worth it!

I also had a proppa stand up row/slanging match earlier in the week with my Spurs supporting mate who said Liverpool were "doing a Leeds".  Wierdly he wouldn't answer any of my calls yesterday or today 

*does the happy dance*

Was also thinking this afternoon if London U75 Liverpool fans want to have a meet up sometime...we'll have to move fast as there aren't many more Liverpool matches being shown on Sky/ESPN 

I *am* going to make a home match this season too, even if I have to go on my tod


----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> Might be worth watching MOTD2 again tonight. I can barely remember the last 10 minutes, it was so tense.




It basically went like this: Ngog comes on as a late substititution and then scores in 90th minute and then, erm...well, I was mostly willing the final whistle too! 

Blates going to be watching MOTD2 anyway!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes Oh yes and Thank god!!!!

Cant wait for MOTD 2


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 25, 2009)

enjoy your cup final....to be fair you had more heart today though never really doubted you would not, if you didn't you would be f*cked....Utd are not all that this season though will still do better than the pool...average all round gonna be a funny season


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> Utd are not all that this season



*nods*

As much as I'm enjoying the moment, I still don't think we've beaten a decent team yet this season.

Anyone who puts a good run together will walk it. So far, no-one seems willing to do that. We showed last season we _can_ do that, as can Utd.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I was mostly willing the final whistle too!



I must admit when I heard that there were 5 minutes extra time I went into a right rant about how refs always give Man U loads of extra time if they're losing. Then Ngog scored and I decided to STFU.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> I must admit when I heard that there were 5 minutes extra time I went into a right rant about how refs always give Man U loads of extra time if they're losing. Then Ngog scored and I decided to STFU.



Well they did give them loads of time, where did the five extra minutes come from?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> enjoy your cup final...



Pretty shit at cup finals your lot. 3 in a row.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Oct 25, 2009)

I was amazed just how many balls came from the Kop End!

In the bar I was watching the footy in, the Man Utd fan were all "huh? I'm surprised they were allowed to bring those into the ground"

It's a beach ball you morans!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

A tale of two substitute strikers. Owen must be sick of playing at Anfield since he left Liverpool.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH

All ugly huns should die.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-fanatical-they-got-vidic-booked-1809453.html
The man is fucking priceless


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-fanatical-they-got-vidic-booked-1809453.html
> The man is fucking priceless





> Whether he had enough experience or not, I don't know, but he will certainly learn from it."



So now he's complaining the ref was too young. Wish he'd make his mind up.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Pretty shit at cup finals your lot. 3 in a row.



makes no odds....would rather be winning the title...its a pretty fair swap, saying that neither of us will win the title this year


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

I think he'll find that Vidic got himself booked.



> Though Liverpool also lost Javier Mascherano to a late red card, Ferguson felt that United also deserved a penalty for Carragher's first-half challenge on Michael Carrick.



Yeah, tbf, Man U deserve at least one penalty a match. It's only fair.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-fanatical-they-got-vidic-booked-1809453.html
> The man is fucking priceless



Lol. 

First booking was two fouls, second was a rugby tackle.

The man's a joke.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> makes no odds....would rather be winning the title...its a pretty fair swap, saying that neither of us will win the title this year



I dunno Chelsea aren't all that, especially with an African Nations Cup on the way. Remember their great start last year quickly blew up, and Arsenal look as inconsistent as ever too.


----------



## aylee (Oct 26, 2009)

NVP said:


> Lol.
> 
> First booking was two fouls, second was a rugby tackle.
> 
> The man's a joke.



Since he was at least man enough to admit that ManUre were second best on the day, why can't he just shut up about referees?

The Carragher tackle in the first half wasn't a foul.  The foul on Owen was cynical but the ball was going away from goal and by the time Owen retrieved it, cover would have got back.  A booking was the right decision.

Vidic hacked Torres down twice for his first yellow and then cynically wrestled him down.

The ref correctly sent Mascherano off for that mad slide into Van Der Saar.

What the fuck more does he want?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

He wants the mandatory penalty that Man U rightfully deserve and he himself has earned. Why's it so difficult to understand?


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

For me the ref made two mistakes. I would have given Carra a straight red for the foul on Owen and Liverpool should have had a pen in the first half. I think it was Vidic who pulled Kuyt to the ground at a Liverpool corner. It was blatant but went unnoticed.

Other than that all decisions were fair. I think the second yellow for Masch was a tad harsh as he was trying to block the clearance by VDS rather than foul him but it looked bad and he got another card.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought Carragher was lucky to stay on the pitch, too.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 26, 2009)

And I, but at least the ref was consistent - Owen through, Carra yellow card; Kuyt through, Vidic yellow card.

The gin soak's talk of a clear penalty for Carra-Carrick is particulalry laughable. Three United players in close proximity and none even appealed - and one of them was Rooney, who spent all game bitching and moaning.

Thought Agger was brilliant. We've missed him.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> For me the ref made two mistakes. I would have given Carra a straight red for the foul on Owen and Liverpool should have had a pen in the first half. I think it was Vidic who pulled Kuyt to the ground at a Liverpool corner. It was blatant but went unnoticed.
> 
> Other than that all decisions were fair. I think the second yellow for Masch was a tad harsh as he was trying to block the clearance by VDS rather than foul him but it looked bad and he got another card.



It was Berba and it wasn't a penalty because for some reason Kuty was pulling on his shirt too, I'm always baffled by forwards doing that.

Carra should have walked and there could have been a penatly given to United in the first half for the over the top of the ball tackle on Carrick, remember getting a tiny touch on the top of the ball does not a legit tackle make.

In truth though United didn't deserve much out of the game and it wasn't anyone particular ref decision that peeved but rather the fact that Lucas and Masch were allowed about fifty last warnings each whereas Evra and Berba were booked for next to fuck all, especially Evra as he paid the price for Torres clipping his own heels and going down.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> And I, but at least the ref was consistent - Owen through, Carra yellow card; Kuyt through, Vidic yellow card.
> 
> The gin soak's talk of a clear penalty for Carra-Carrick is particulalry laughable. Three United players in close proximity and none even appealed - and one of them was Rooney, who spent all game bitching and moaning.
> 
> Thought Agger was brilliant. We've missed him.



Carra wasn't the last man back though. As for the Carra-Carrick thing, he got the ball, Carrick never said a word. I actually thought the ref was biased towards utd, loads of silly little free kicks around the box from blatant diving from them.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2009)

Lets hope (though its probably in vain) that the FA look at this latest rant from SAF and hit him with an even bigger stick than they were going to after his similarly fact-free, twattish and dont-blame-me-my-team-were-shit-blame-the-ref comments about Wiley.  

As has already been said the Carragher "penalty" was not a penalty - even the Utd players didnt appeal for it as he clearly got the ball - and the foul on Owen wasnt a straight red as the ball wasnt going towards the goal, and there were players (Johnson especially) able to get back and prevent a goalscoring opportunity.  That decision was also consistent with the second booking of Vidic for doing almost exactly the same thing.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2009)

Fwiw, I think Carragher definitely got the ball in the first half, and I very much doubt if he had actually been give a red later it would have made _any_ difference.

United never looked like scoring yesterday, for me, whereas Liverpool looked like they'd get one, and did.

Better team won. Arse.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tell you what though, Man U carry on playing like that, and they're gonna finish outside the top four, and with the debt they've got, that would a be a DISASTER....


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Tell you what though, Man U carry on playing like that, and they're gonna finish outside the top four, and with the debt they've got, that would a be a DISASTER....



Oh catch a clue, Liverpool raised their game at home after 4 loses in a row against their biggest rivals as their manager was coming under more and more pressure, there is nothing to be taken from that game other than playing Carrick and Scholes as a two man midfield against a hi tempo combative midfield is fucking mental. 

This victory is a sticky plaster over a weak as fuck squad.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 26, 2009)

lots of celebrating in Liverpool last night

went on well into the early hours

guess its a good job few had work in the morning...

/coat


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Tell you what though, Man U carry on playing like that, and they're gonna finish outside the top four, and with the debt they've got, that would a be a DISASTER....



One game doesn't make a season.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 26, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Tell you what though, Man U carry on playing like that, and they're gonna finish outside the top four, and with the debt they've got, that would a be a DISASTER....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2009)

Pingu said:


> lots of celebrating in Liverpool last night
> 
> went on well into the early hours
> 
> ...



Why would therre be much celebrating in Liverpool?


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 26, 2009)

Haven't you got problems of your own to be worrying about Fed? Where is the Everton thread, anyway?


----------



## pootle (Oct 27, 2009)

So anyway! 

Onwards to CARLING Cup action on Weds...what are people sayin'?

I'm saying I'm a sleepy moran...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> So anyway!
> 
> Onwards to FA Cup action on Weds...what are people sayin'?



Liverpool are ion the FA Cup already? I know you're a small club but FA Cup before the 3rd round? How the 'mighty' have fallen!!


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Haven't you got problems of your own to be worrying about Fed? Where is the Everton thread, anyway?



A few yes, but we'll be fine. With a bit of luck we can be hundreds of millions in debt, be owned by two septics who couldn't give a shite about us and whingeing away about an injury crisis with a few plaeyrs out then we'll be like you.


----------



## pootle (Oct 27, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A few yes, but we'll be fine. With a bit of luck we can be hundreds of millions in debt, be owned by two septics who couldn't give a shite about us and whingeing away about an injury crisis with a few plaeyrs out then we'll be like you.



I think you'll find it's the media and assorted haterz that like to go on about the so called injury crisis!


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> I think you'll find it's the media and assorted haterz that like to go on about the so called injury crisis!



Of course it's always someone elses fault.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 27, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A few yes, but we'll be fine. With a bit of luck we can be hundreds of millions in debt, be owned by two septics who couldn't give a shite about us and whingeing away about an injury crisis with a few plaeyrs out then we'll be like you.


 
Funnily enough I herd some _utter loon _on the radio at the weekend demanding the head of Dear Bill Kenwright on a silver platter and going so far as saying he'd prefer Statler & Waldorf in charge.

Made you look calm & rational, Fed.

Carling Cup eh? Arsenal reserves vs Liverpool reserves. Home win.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Funnily enough I herd some _utter loon _on the radio at the weekend demanding the head of Dear Bill Kenwright on a silver platter and going so far as saying he'd prefer Statler & Waldorf in charge.
> 
> Made you look calm & rational, Fed.
> 
> Carling Cup eh? Arsenal reserves vs Liverpool reserves. Home win.



Kenwright is a liar and a Tory twat, I want him to either sell or back Moyes with money. Frankly it's hardly an irrational response. He's a cunt end of. 
As for Stadtler and Waldorf, they're busy doing a great job at your place to be interested in a club with so little debt ta.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 27, 2009)

if you think Carragher should´ve been sent off you don´t know the rules of football. On the other hand it was a penalty ...


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 27, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Kenwright is a liar and a Tory twat


 
But.... but.... he LOVES the club.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> But.... but.... he LOVES the club.



So di I, but i'm not in a position to invest the money needed. Not difficult really.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 27, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So di I, but i'm not in a position to invest the money needed. Not difficult really.


 
Yeah fair enough, but be careful what you wish for. Most FC takeovers seem to be debt-led, and for every Randy Lerner there's more shaky sheiks and squabblesome Yankees.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 27, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Yeah fair enough, but be careful what you wish for. Most FC takeovers seem to be debt-led, and for every Randy Lerner there's more shaky sheiks and squabblesome Yankees.



Absolutely, which is why I don't want Everton to be a billionaires plaything.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 27, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> if you think Carragher should´ve been sent off you don´t know the rules of football. On the other hand it was a penalty ...



Really? Was it actually in the area? I didn't think it was (can't remember)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 27, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Really? Was it actually in the area? I didn't think it was (can't remember)



the Carragher tackle was well inside the area. It was taking a bit of the ball before the player that got him off. But he´s unfair impeded Carrick in collecting the ball, which he would have done if Carragher hadn´t sent him flying.


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

How you doing today Fed? 

I have a good feeling about tonight's match.  Liverpool of course have a good track record and if it's youth/reserves Vs youth/reserves I reckon both teams are fairly evenly matched.

Is the match on one of the Sky channels?  Trying to find a pub to watch it in Finsbury Park as a Liverpool fan may be a challenge though!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah the match is on Sky.

LFC's team will apperently be:

cavalieri
degen  
skrtel 
krygiakos  
dossena
eccleston 
spearing 
plessis 
babel
voronin  
ngog

Arsenal's kids are good. Would be surprised if this is not a home win. A win would be nice but it's only the Carling Cup at the end of the the day. Even Stoke put out a reserve team last night.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> How you doing today Fed?



Pretty busy but not bad at all thanks, you?


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

Grand thanks!


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2009)

That's good, any reason as to your enquiry as to my wellbeing?


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope Aquilani gets a run out tonight, could do with seeing what £20m has bought!


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> A win would be nice but it's only the Carling Cup at the end of the the day.



would be nice to win something for a change though would it not....how many years without a trophy?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2009)

magneze said:


> Hope Aquilani gets a run out tonight, could do with seeing what £20m has bought!



Hope he's fit enough for the City game. I'm sure even Utd fans would like us to destroy those upstarts.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hope he's fit enough for the City game. I'm sure even Utd fans would like us to destroy those upstarts.


There's an interesting article about him in the Guardian today:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/27/alberto-aquilani-liverpool-arsenal-carling-cup

Hope he's as good as billed and not actually a fascist as publicized.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> would be nice to win something for a change though would it not....how many years without a trophy?



3.

In one sense yes but finishing top 4 in the league is bigger/more important/lucrative than winning the FA or League Cups these days. Sad but true.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2009)

magneze said:


> Hope Aquilani gets a run out tonight, could do with seeing what £20m has bought!



Should get 25 mins at the end hopefully.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 3.
> 
> In one sense yes but finishing top 4 in the league is bigger/more important/lucrative than winning the FA or League Cups these days. Sad but true.




some teams can do both


----------



## pootle (Oct 28, 2009)

magneze said:


> Hope Aquilani gets a run out tonight, could do with seeing what £20m has bought!



Me too.  Be good to see Skertl play longer than 5 mins.  

With Ngog and a couple of other underated types I reckon it's a pretty good side for essentially a reserves side.

Bring it on!


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2009)

Although we lost there were some good performances against a typically tricky Arsenal.

Deggan looked good going forward, Ngog played well, Aqualani played a great 40yard pass with virtually his first touch.

But Babel was utter shit.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2009)

Great game. Lots of positives especially Aquilani. Agree about Babel though.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2009)

I bet on the right score ... but the wrong way.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

benetiz is a very honourable manager. tonight and against sunderland, the hacks offer him the opprtunity to bemoan his team's misfortune, how he was cheated, how it should have been a pen/disallowed, etc etc etc.

and each time he acknowledges the event and comments and moves on and objectively answers why the result happened. ferguson could learn alot i reckon. hard luck but we deserved that result tonight i think. and you still beat the munichs on the weekend so that should keep you warm for now


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2009)

I really think for his own sake he needs a loan move come January, for some reason he just chooses the wrong option every fucking time!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 29, 2009)

Back in 1985, Jan Molby ran for 65 yards before hitting a 25-yard screamer against Manchester United in a Milk Cup tie. But because of a TV strike, most cameras were absent from Anfield that night and the goal has assumed an almost mythical status, with supporters even mocking it up on Pro Evolution Soccer. 

Note: you will be shocked by Molby's pace.



Pretty damm good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

What the hell is going on with liverpool today? disaster after disaster.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

2-1 a disaster?


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh I see. Red card.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

I dunno what the fuck Rafa's been smoking today.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

Wtf 2 red cards?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

magneze said:


> Wtf 2 red cards?!?!?!?!?!



yes,  and torres injury i think


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

Err ... BBC Is reporting 2-1 to Liverpool ... um is it the other way around?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

magneze said:


> Err ... BBC Is reporting 2-1 to Liverpool ... um is it the other way around?



yes


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

Bollocks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

3-1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 3-1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

tbf, that referee is a fucking idiot, Torres was getting kicked all over the shop first half.


----------



## Zeppo (Oct 31, 2009)

3 - 1 bad day for Liverpool.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

3-1 Bollocks x 1million


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbf, that referee is a fucking idiot, Torres was getting kicked all over the shop first half.



You want your dummy back?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

It truly is halloween.

For liverpool!

8 red cards today in total in the prem.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You want your dummy back?



What are you doing with it?. Do you collect them?


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2009)

This season is starting so poorly we're a cert to win the league I reckon. Our luck has to change. Or Something. Erm. Always look on the bright side of life ...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are you doing with it?. Do you collect them?



Nah, I was just passing your pram when you spat it out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It truly is halloween.
> 
> For liverpool!



Are you auditioning for one of those 'hilarious bloopers' videos or something?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you auditioning for one of those 'hilarious bloopers' videos or something?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nah, I was just passing your pram when you spat it out.



I bet you have that effect on lots of babies.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 31, 2009)

As a Fulham fan I am absolutely ecstatic .  You were unbelievably pants today, we played extremely well but you didn't exactly make it really challenging for us.  We should've put about 5 past you today, probably more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

Smoky said:


> As a Fulham fan I am absolutely ecstatic .  You were unbelievably pants today, we played extremely well but you didn't exactly make it really challenging for us.  We should've put about 5 past you today, probably more.



I can't wait for the highlights.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I bet you have that effect on lots of babies.



Nice to see you admit you're a baby.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nice to see you admit you're a baby.



Just keep out of sight of me, I don't want to lose my dummy again.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nice to see you admit you're a baby.



Have you got 'I know you are but what am I' still up your sleeve?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just keep out of sight of me, I don't want to lose my dummy again.



Gonna tell your mum to wipe your chin of dribble.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have you got 'I know you are but what am I' still up your sleeve?



Is this humour typical of the area?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Gonna tell your mum to wipe your chin of dribble.



Bless.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Bloody hell. Stuffed by Fulham and two sendings-off.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

LLLLWLL

So apparently you can spell LOL without an O.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> LLLLWLL
> 
> So apparently you can spell LOL without an O.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2009)

One wonders whether the impending vacancy at Real might tempt Rafa and the RS to part company?  They cant afford to sack him, and the opportunity to work with some of the biggest piles of money in the world might be more tempting for Beneathus, now its clear that the RS dont have any and arent likely to obtain some anytime soon.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2009)

Just watched the game on Football First, amazed that a ref has finally spotted and punished Carragher's octupus-like tendencies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

lol wow, defending for the first goal was shockingly poor. Good goal by torres though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't enjoyed watching MOTD this much in a while.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> One wonders whether the impending vacancy at Real might tempt Rafa and the RS to part company?  They cant afford to sack him, and the opportunity to work with some of the biggest piles of money in the world might be more tempting for Beneathus, now its clear that the RS dont have any and arent likely to obtain some anytime soon.



Maybe Real Madrid will go for Moyes instead?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2009)

How can we beat Man U one week and lose to Fulham the next? Title is going to Chelsea or Arsenal this year. Hope Arsenal get it.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> How can we beat Man U one week and lose to Fulham the next? Title is going to Chelsea or Arsenal this year. Hope Arsenal get it.



It been your cup final for a few years now....biggest game of the season is inevitable your players are going to raise their game...Liverpool are sh*t, no creativity, no ideas, no fight....always knew last year was a flash in the pan....laughable and Rafa still at the helm, love it....interestingly if you lose to Lyon season over already pretty much....will struggle to finish in the top four by my reckoning


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> It been your cup final for a few years now....biggest game of the season is inevitable your players are going to raise their game...Liverpool are sh*t, no creativity, no ideas, no fight....always knew last year was a flash in the pan....laughable and Rafa still at the helm, love it....interestingly if you lose to Lyon season over already pretty much....will struggle to finish in the top four by my reckoning



My only consolation is that you lot look pretty shit, too. Carling Cup if you are lucky.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> My only consolation is that you lot look pretty shit, too. Carling Cup if you are lucky.



United are certainly not playing in top gear, much like the majority of last season but if that makes them "shit" fuck only knows what you would call Liverpool.

6 defeats in 7 games is simply unthinkable for Manchester United.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 1, 2009)

revol68 said:


> United are certainly not playing in top gear, much like the majority of last season but if that makes them "shit" fuck only knows what you would call Liverpool.
> 
> 6 defeats in 7 games is simply unthinkable for Manchester United.



You really don't think you've been having to work harder this season to get results? The difference is pretty stark to me. Last couple of seasons you'd have a burst of aggression (ala Mourinho's Chelsea), get a goal, then knock it around for an hour, job done. This season you're more likely to still be trying to get that goal after an hour.

Don't see where those higher gears are coming from, either. Nani growing a brain? Giggs drinking the elixir of youth?

Not that I'm implying that Liverpool aren't vastly worse off, of course. Dire doesn't begin to describe them. Lyon must be licking their lips.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You really don't think you've been having to work harder this season to get results? The difference is pretty stark to me. Last couple of seasons you'd have a burst of aggression (ala Mourinho's Chelsea), get a goal, then knock it around for an hour, job done. This season you're more likely to still be trying to get that goal after an hour.
> 
> Don't see where those higher gears are coming from, either. Nani growing a brain? Giggs drinking the elixir of youth?
> 
> Not that I'm implying that Liverpool aren't vastly worse off, of course. Dire doesn't begin to describe them. Lyon must be licking their lips.



I think the team has lost a certain amount of their intimidatory aura but in truth what you are claiming is just factually incorrect, United last season often struggled to get a goal early on. United's title win last year was owed to it's tight defence, a defence that has been the victim of injuries this season.

Where will the higher gears come from, well maybe Berbatov, Rooney, Anderson and of course Hargreaves is due back.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 1, 2009)

Just watching the Liverpool game on MOTD2 and actually felt sorry for Carra. Never the fastest but the lad's legs have really gone. I almost wish Rafa could afford to replace him to avoid the spectacle of him being embarrased like that.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Just watching the Liverpool game on MOTD2 and actually felt sorry for Carra. Never the fastest but the lad's legs have really gone. I almost wish Rafa could afford to replace him to avoid the spectacle of him being embarrased like that.



Yes, just seen that too. He does that alot doesnt he? Fall/lose his footing just as his markers about to get away 

Clever player. But I think he got sussed today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Just watching the Liverpool game on MOTD2 and actually felt sorry for Carra. Never the fastest but the lad's legs have really gone. I almost wish Rafa could afford to replace him to avoid the spectacle of him being embarrased like that.



I'll never feel sorry for carragher, hate him.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'll never feel sorry for carragher, hate him.



He hates you. He thinks you're a cunt


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 2, 2009)

But he's a retard, so no-one cares what Carragher thinks.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He hates you. He thinks you're a cunt



Carragher is off the scale when it comes to being a hypocritical cunt of the highest order though. Horrible cunt of a human being.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Carragher is off the scale when it comes to being a hypocritical cunt of the highest order though. Horrible cunt of a human being.



He likes you though


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He likes you though



I doubt it. He's a fucking nasty little hypocrite.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I doubt it. He's a fucking nasty little hypocrite.



He's not that little.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's not that little.



The substantive point remians however. 

As to the game, wtf is Beneathuz playing at?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> The substantive point remians however.
> 
> As to the game, wtf is Beneathuz playing at?



Everyone's injured innit?

Cavalieri                   
Johnson          
Agger      
Skrtel       
Aurelio
Riera               
Gerrard  
Aqualini        
Dossena 
Kelly                       
Torres   
Ngog


Two freebies and a £1.5m defender in the starting 11 for a league game is a sad state of affairs. Shame he wasn't given the money to buy Turner instead of having to scour the bargain basement for the Greek.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2009)

Perhaps if he hadn't spunked the cash he did have on the crocked Italian, he could have bought a defender...

And Glenn Johnson, naturally.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> the bargain basement for the Greek.



would rather start him than Cara


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Perhaps if he hadn't spunked the cash he did have on the crocked Italian, he could have bought a defender...
> 
> And Glenn Johnson, naturally.



I agree. Replacing Alonso with a defender would have been wiser.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> would rather start him than Cara



Fair comment


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I agree. Replacing Alonso with a defender would have been wiser.



Fwiw, I reckon Aquilani's a good player (if he can stay fit) and could be a real hit in the Prem.

I just didn't think that midfield was where you needed to strengthen.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Fwiw, I reckon Aquilani's a good player (if he can stay fit) and could be a real hit in the Prem.
> 
> I just didn't think that midfield was where you needed to strengthen.



Hypia as a squad member and Alonso as a key player had to be replaced. It would have made more sense to get a 10-15m midfielder in and have the extra for a better CB. Long term I think Aquilani will play behind Torres and Gerrard will go back to CM. Agger and Skrtel would be the two main CBs now but they keep getting injured.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Everyone's injured innit?
> 
> Cavalieri
> Johnson
> ...



Beneathuz has signed 63 players during his tenure, don't try and pull the not got the players line. it's his own fault nothing more nothing less. He's been there 5 years and still whines about not having the right players.....


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2009)

Beneathuz


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Beneathuz





A very common reaction from Kopites these days.....


----------



## Deareg (Nov 2, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> How can we beat Man U one week and lose to Fulham the next? Title is going to Chelsea or Arsenal this year. Hope Arsenal get it.



because united on the day were fucking awful, i can't believe that apart from the obvious delight with the victory, you lot got so worked up about it, without torres and gerard you are not much better than a mid table and will be in a real dogfight to qualify for the champions league


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2009)

Remember Liverpool's glory days this season, y'know before a ball was kicked and the Guardian were touting them as this seasons champions and giving serious consideration to United finishing outside the top 4.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Remember Liverpool's glory days this season, y'know before a ball was kicked and the Guardian were touting them as this seasons champions and giving serious consideration to United finishing outside the top 4.



that must seem like a long time ago


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2009)

Should be an interesting game in Lyon.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 3, 2009)

Torres out for 2 months after tonight....dear oh dear

wonder if he wishes he joined a club that won things


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 3, 2009)

Which clubs?

Whitley Bay won the FA Cup Vase last season, I'd be well up for Torres to go to a non-league club, to them the world of good...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Everyone ready for this?

Could provide more laughs for the whole family than an Only Fools and Horses Christmas special.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Everyone ready for this?
> 
> Could provide more laughs for the whole family than an Only Fools and Horses Christmas special.



I would not write them off,not in this competition.

Should be a cracking game against quality opposition.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I would not write them off,not in this competition.
> 
> Should be a cracking game against quality opposition.



Oh I'd never write them off they have more spawn than a spring pond, which is precisely why I said "could".


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Everyone ready for this?
> 
> Could provide more laughs for the whole family than an Only Fools and Horses Christmas special.



Beneathus has to lose one of these games soon, though as you said later on they are even more spawny than yourselves.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Carragher is looking like a liability.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Beneathus


Funny because it isn't true.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Funny because it isn't true.



Didnt you finish 5th the year we finished 4th?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Didnt you finish 5th the year we finished 4th?



Oh come on, you can prove anything with facts.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Didnt you finish 5th the year we finished 4th?



So that's one year out of how many agricola?,   



> Beneathus


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

I think Liverpool have shaded the first half.
Certainly had the best chances.
It's very pressured in midfield both teams pressing,closing down.

Everything Voronin has done has been poor.Out of his depth.

I can see Liverpool getting done on the counter attack.

Competitive match.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

Voronin is really really shit


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I think Liverpool have shaded the first half.
> Certainly had the best chances.
> It's very pressured in midfield both teams pressing,closing down.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.



sleaterkinney said:


> Voronin is really really shit



I agree with this even more.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

this Lyon side look pish tonight.

Liverpool are putting in a good CL away performance, problem is normally a draw away from home is alright, for them it is next to useless.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

"Great performance under pressure" say the commentators. No bleedin goal though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> *this Lyon side look pish tonight.*
> 
> Liverpool are putting in a good CL away performance, problem is normally a draw away from home is alright, for them it is next to useless.



Yep,i think the two injuries have knocked them out of their stride.
Expect them to sit back in second half and counter attack.
They only need a point.

Mascherano,the only midfielder from either team getting time on the ball,and Benayoun could be the keys to unlocking this.

Latest in match betting very even,2/1 each team for win,6/4 the draw.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2009)

Is Voronin still out there?

When are you lot gonna wake up and get a new manager? jesus h christ.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

gabi;9906764[B said:
			
		

> ]Is Voronin still out there?[/B]
> 
> When are you lot gonna wake up and get a new manager? jesus h christ.



Just subbed for Babbel.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Just subbed for Babbel.



When are ya gonna sub Rafa? He's not world-class. He's clueless. I actually rate Roy Hodgson above him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

That was a great double save from Lyon keeper.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> So that's one year out of how many agricola?,



I dont know, 18?  In any case, he being the manager responsible for that one year does make it notable enough to recognize that fact.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning goal.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 4, 2009)

pretty good...


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

What a goal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Will they go for a second ?

I think they should.

Lyon are wobbling now......but 3 points ?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

I think he has just answered that by taking Torres off.

Daft.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 4, 2009)

esp as there's only 5 mins left.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 4, 2009)

disaster.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuck it


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, been watching the inter match and just seen this thread and turned over.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Taxi for Benitez please.

(He is going to John Lennon airport.)


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm...

Wonder if Fergie would've taken Rooney off with five mins to go? And replace him with Macheda? In a make or break match.

The longer you keep that guy in charge the longer we'll all keep laughing


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

We're basically out unless Lyon beat Fiorentina which they don't have to do because they're already qualified. Fucked, basically.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

To be fair taking Torres off didn't make Lyon score...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol, been watching the inter match and just seen this thread and turned over.



sounds like plenty of drama at the end in that game too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> sounds like plenty of drama at the end in that game too.



Yep! Check the highlights. End to end stuff, inter scored two late goals to win 2-1.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 4, 2009)

Arf arf


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> To be fair taking Torres off didn't make Lyon score...



Torres scores in the blink of an eye. As the commentator said 'what difference would an extra five minutes make to his fitness for monday'?

Bonkers.

Either way, the knives will be out. And rightfully so for the arrogant fucking waiter...


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2009)

Boy did they fuck that up. Awesome goal though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Good match for the neutral.

I think Liverpool deserved the win against a below par Lyon team.

It is a difficult place to get a win.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> To be fair taking Torres off didn't make Lyon score...




Agreed but it sends a message out to the opposition.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was beginning to wonder when the punchline was going to come and then it came out of nowhere.

Hilarious stuff.

What sort of team do you reckon Lyon will send to Florence, their under 16's?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

Two weakened teams playing rather badly. 

Babel's goal was a cross by the way


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

Focussing on taking Torres off and the manager frankly disguises the problem, which is the defending imo.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Two weakened teams playing rather badly.
> 
> Babel's goal was a cross by the way


His free kick afterwards was funny. Commentator: "Liverpool could do with another goal and BABEL IS ON THE BALL".  after ball bounces harmlessly the wrong way ...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> Focussing on taking Torres off and the manager frankly disguises the problem, which is the defending imo.



Nah the Torres substitution is endemic of the fat waiters mindset and it's seen them undone before many times, most notably against Everton.

Like 5 mins is going to make any difference after you've played him for 85 with a hernia.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> Focussing on taking Torres off and the manager frankly disguises the problem, which is the defending imo.



I dunno, they had enough chances to kill that game off before Babel scored - Voronin's miss especially was pretty bad - and the defence wasnt that bad, given the makeup of it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Wonder if Fergie would've taken Rooney off with five mins to go? And replace him with Macheda? In a make or break match.
> 
> The longer you keep that guy in charge the longer we'll all keep laughing



Torres was out of sorts the whole match.

Benitiz has a great record in Europe, Winners, finalists, semis, quarters. One year where we struggled with injuries isn't going to change that.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 4, 2009)

Jeez Lyon were rubbish. How the heck do you concede to that?

Fiorentina should enjoy beating Lyon's reserves.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Nah the Torres substitution is endemic of the fat waiters mindset and it's seen them undone before many times, most notably against Everton.



Liverpool leading Utd 1-0. Ten mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace goalscorer Torres. Ngog scores. Genius.

Liverpool leading Lyon 1-0. Five mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace a largely ineffective Torres. Lyon score. Idiots think the substitution is relevant.


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

Why is Benitez a "fat waiter" btw?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Liverpool leading Utd 1-0. Ten mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace goalscorer Torres. Ngog scores. Genius.
> 
> Liverpool leading Lyon 1-0. Five mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace a largely ineffective Torres. Lyon score. Idiots think the substitution is relevant.



No I never thought it was genius against United, it was just something that happened cos United were desperately pushing forward with ten men looking an equaliser.

The sub itself isn't that important rather the mindset behind it that thinks the game is killed off at 1 nil.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> Why is Benitez a "fat waiter" btw?



The same way ET is a Protestant, cos he looks like one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> Why is Benitez a "fat waiter" btw?



I'd say the famous manc wit but they didn't make it up themselves, they nicked it from someone else.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Liverpool leading Utd 1-0. Ten mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace goalscorer Torres. Ngog scores. Genius.
> 
> Liverpool leading Lyon 1-0. Five mins to go. Ngog comes on to replace a largely ineffective Torres. Lyon score.* Idiots think the substitution is relevant.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The sub itself isn't that important rather the mindset behind it that thinks the game is killed off at 1 nil.



If that was how he thought I would agree with with you but it's clearly not. Which do you read The Sun or The Star?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It didn't cause the goal.Agger was at fault in an otherwise good perrfomance from him.
> 
> Taking Torres off,accept he is struggling with injury,sends a message to the opposition.
> "A World Class threat has gone."
> ...



Torres was not anything like a World Class threat tonight so how could they be relieved?

Him being taken off had nothing to do with the goal, It was the greek fella who went to ground when he should have stayed on his feet. It was not a substitution backfiring


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If that was how he thought I would agree with with you but it's clearly not. Which do you read The Sun or The Star?



He does think like that, he done it against Everton and it bit him on the arse.

The fat prick never has the balls to fully go for it.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Torres was not anything like a World Class threat tonight so how could they be relieved?
> 
> Him being taken off had nothing to do with the goal, It was the greek fella who went to ground when he should have stayed on his feet. It was not a substitution backfiring



The thing about world class threats is that they can change a game whilst looking utter shite for the other 89 mins.

But no one is saying the sub itself caused the goal more the mindset it stems from and the message it sends.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He does think like that, he done it against Everton and it bit him on the arse.
> 
> The fat prick never has the balls to fully go for it.



Why would you "go for it" when you are 1-0 up away from home?


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The same way ET is a Protestant, cos he looks like one.


 What?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Why would you "go for it" when you are 1-0 up away from home?



Okay, kill it off if you want.

Fergie would not have taken Rooney off in such circumstances.

My point is wider than tonight though, I'm sure as an Everton fan you remember when he made a similar move in the FA Cup.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

magneze said:


> What?



Sorry Northern Irish joke.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Why would you "go for it" when you are 1-0 up away from home?



Because a 2-0 win for Liverpool would have put their destiny in their own hands.
(Given the rules and previous results in the group.)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Okay, kill it off if you want.
> 
> Fergie would not have taken Rooney off in such circumstances.
> 
> My point is wider than tonight though, I'm sure as an Everton fan you remember when he made a similar move in the FA Cup.


Were we one nil up with Torres carrying an injury?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He does think like that, he done it against Everton and it bit him on the arse.
> 
> The fat prick never has the balls to fully go for it.



You and Ronnie Whelan eh? Torres wasn't fuly fit for the Everton Cup tie last season and he shouldn't even have played tonight. They took the lead and he had a chance to give Torres a break. A lot of managers would have taken him off and put a midfielder or defender on. Benitez put another striker on.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Okay, kill it off if you want.
> 
> Fergie would not have taken Rooney off in such circumstances.
> 
> My point is wider than tonight though, I'm sure as an Everton fan you remember when he made a similar move in the FA Cup.



Torres was rubbish that game though, he missed a relatively easy chance and was marked out of the game by Jagielka.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Were we one nil up with Torres carrying an injury?



Yes and he had carried it for 85 mins already, do you think that 5 mins makes fuck all difference. If his condition is soo bad that 5 mins would make such a difference then he shouldn't have been played in the first place.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Torres was rubbish that game though, he missed a relatively easy chance and was marked out of the game by Jagielka.



Yeah but Rafa didn't replace him with a striker and as we all know a player like Torres can do fuck all for 89 mins and then pull something out of the hat.


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah but Rafa didn't replace him with a striker and as we all know a player like Torres can do fuck all for 89 mins and then pull something out of the hat.



Is it me or does anyone else see the irony in revol criticizing Beneathus for taking Torres off in that game, when his own clubs manager lost the FA Cup semifinal against us because he fielded a weakened side?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Because a 2-0 win for Liverpool would have put their destiny in their own hands.
> (Given the rules and previous results in the group.)



We were going for it the whole match, in control. We didn't play for a draw. 

I'm really confused as to why taking off a player who clearly wasn't fit at all is such a big deal.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Is it me or does anyone else see the irony in revol criticizing Beneathus for taking Torres off in that game, when his own clubs manager lost the FA Cup semifinal against us because he fielded a weakened side?



Bigger fish to fry and Fergie made his decision and stuck to it, Rafa decided to play Torres carrying an injury for 85 mins and then takes him off.

Also United's kids only narrowly went out on penalties.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yes and he had carried it for 85 mins already, do you think that 5 mins makes fuck all difference. If his condition is soo bad that 5 mins would make such a difference then he shouldn't have been played in the first place.



If he was doing fuck all then why leave him on the pitch?. Why not put on a striker who is able to chase their backs like Ngog was doing?.

Do you have any clue about football?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Is it me or does anyone else see the irony in revol criticizing Beneathus for taking Torres off in that game, when his own clubs manager lost the FA Cup semifinal against us because he fielded a weakened side?



Ah yeah...... but no..... but yeah..... but no...... but shut up! Mr Alex wasn't even pissed or nothin' and penalty shoot outs are rubbish anyway.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> If he was doing fuck all then why leave him on the pitch?. Why not put on a striker who is able to chase their backs like Ngog was doing?.
> 
> Do you have any clue about football?



Okay well if that was really the reasoning why wait till 85 mins when he's carrying an injury?

The fact was Rafa kept him on till he thought he'd killed the game off.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Okay well if that was really the reasoning why wait till 85 mins when he's carrying an injury?
> 
> The fact was Rafa kept him on till he thought he'd killed the game off.



Why didn't he replace him with a defender if he thought he'd 'killed the game off'.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> We were going for it the whole match, in control. We didn't play for a draw.
> 
> I'm really confused as to why taking off a player who clearly wasn't fit at all is such a big deal.



I agree with your first sentence.

If you had scored a second then your destiny would be in your own hands.

Torres with a half chance or even just a sniff of the goal could have changed it as Lyon attacked,boot it up to him.
He played for 85 mins and may not have been dangerous himself but they where scared of him.
5 mins more,what difference would that make to an unfit player ?

If N'go is so good what was Voronin doing in the starting line up ?

People will be looking at the manager not the players.

I'm an Arsenal fan,i comment on this thread without an agenda other than to express how i saw it.

Moreover,it is not the first time he has tinkered with the team and paid the price.

The other tinkerman at Chelsea got sacked.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Why didn't he replace him with a defender if he thought he'd 'killed the game off'.



To keep an outlet for any pressure, stop Lyon pressing too much, numerous reasons.

Now can you explain why play Torres for 85 mins with an injury only to take him off when youse go 1 nil up if it wasn't because he thought he didn't need Torres anymore?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 4, 2009)

this is a dumb conversation. Benitez could have left Torres or not, wouldn´t have made a difference to conceding a scrappy goal to a long ball. It´s just as likely that Lyon committing men forward would have given Ngog a chance to use his pace on the counter, as it is that the ball would drop invitingly for Torres to score. I don´t even think much of Benitez as a manager, but to link the entirely unrelated late equaliser to his substitution is ridiculous.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 4, 2009)

The only 'blame' for the equaliser that can be aimed at Rafa is that he bought kyrgiatos. A footballer who should be convicted under the trades description act who was far too easily pushed off the ball.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I agree with your first sentence.
> 
> If you had scored a second then your destiny would be in your own hands.
> 
> Torres with a half chance or even just a sniff of the goal could have changed it as Lyon attacked,boot it up to him.


It probably escaped your notice but he was clearly unfit, he was never going to outpace their defence tonight, Ngog on the other hand would and also would have the energy to close down their defenders 


Sesquipedalian said:


> He played for 85 mins and may not have been dangerous himself but they where scared of him.


 Tell me how you know that.


Sesquipedalian said:


> 5 mins more,what difference would that make to an unfit player ?


 I don't think he took him off to protect him.


Sesquipedalian said:


> If N'go is so good what was Voronin doing in the starting line up ?


 No idea.



Sesquipedalian said:


> People will be looking at the manager not the players.
> 
> I'm an Arsenal fan,i comment on this thread without an agenda other than to express how i saw it.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised you have no idea about protecting a lead.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> The only 'blame' for the equaliser that can be aimed at Rafa is that he bought *kyrgiatos*. A footballer who should be convicted under the trades description act who was far too easily pushed off the ball.



I thought it was Agger,who played well.
Need another look at it,highlights on in a moment,ITV1.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> To keep an outlet for any pressure, stop Lyon pressing too much, numerous reasons.
> 
> Now can you explain why play Torres for 85 mins with an injury only to take him off when youse go 1 nil up if it wasn't because he thought he didn't need Torres anymore?



Torres was on there to score a goal. He never looked like doing that but, as stated, he's the sort of player, even when not fully fit, who can sometimes magic something out of nothing. A goal was scored and with five mins left a new, fit, mobile striker was brought on to run at tired defenders and do a job that Torres wasn't really able to do. Score a goal maybe a la 2 weeks ago v Utd?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It probably escaped your notice but he was clearly unfit, he was never going to outpace their defence tonight, Ngog on the other hand would and also would have the energy to close down their defenders
> Tell me how you know that.
> I don't think he took him off to protect him.
> No idea.
> ...





Who cares when we have a prolific scoring record this season.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> *It probably escaped your notice but he was clearly unfit*, he was never going to outpace their defence tonight, Ngog on the other hand would and also would have the energy to close down their defenders
> Tell me how you know that.
> I don't think he took him off to protect him.
> No idea.
> ...



And that is a silly comment.
Read my other comments about the match and put that nonsense to bed.

(When a draw feels like a defeat it does that to people.)

I have posted fairly regarding the match.
(Not interested in purile sniping.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I thought Liverpool played well, and deserved to win tonight, on the whole. Mascherano was _excellent_, Agger good, Lucas good and Benayoun looked very productive again. Lyon were a shadow of the side who played at Anfield, for the most part.

Unlucky.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 4, 2009)

Not finishing 1-on-1s etc is not bad luck. Scoring a goal involves both creating a chance and finishing it. Being unable to do the latter makes you just as useless as being unable to do the former. It's just more visible.

Bad luck is things beyond your control (dodgy wind, dodgy refs etc), and can maybe extend to hitting the post and whatnot, where the player got it 99.9% right.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2009)

snigger


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Not finishing 1-on-1s etc is not bad luck. Scoring a goal involves both creating a chance and finishing it. Being unable to do the latter makes you just as useless as being unable to do the former. It's just more visible.
> 
> Bad luck is things beyond your control (dodgy wind, dodgy refs etc), and can maybe extend to hitting the post and whatnot, where the player got it 99.9% right.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep, I'm a pedant. And a language nazi.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 4, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yep, I'm a pedant. And a language nazi.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2009)

As good as Torres is, he spends a lot of time on the treatment table...how many games a season does he play?

Loving this season re the pool....all over in the next two weeks I reckon


next year will be your year


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 5, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Him being taken off had nothing to do with the goal, It was the greek fella who went to ground when he should have stayed on his feet. It was not a substitution backfiring



I agree with this basically...it didn't look like Liverpool were hanging on after Torres came off. Lyon had a few free kicks which them seemed to generally just hoof over the bar. 

The reason it finished 1-1 was because Kyrgiakos went to ground to make a slide tackle on a bouncing ball...odd choice and poor defending for that one incident...nothing more...oh and a great finish. 

I thought Torres played OK to be honest but he seemed to me to be dropping quite deep a lot though (I only watched the second half...and don't watch much of Liverpool anyway so maybe he alsyways does this) to pick the ball up from Lucas and Mascherano, as Voronin didn't seem to be able to fill in for Gerard in this role.

Great strike from Babel, yet on several occasions after his goal he was very wasteful in good positions. 

Overall Liverpool were the better side, no doubt...over they last few seasons that was the sort of game they would close out. Kyrgiakos is no replacement for Hyypia - who I would have trusted to have seen out the last few minutes.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Not finishing 1-on-1s etc is not bad luck. Scoring a goal involves both creating a chance and finishing it. Being unable to do the latter makes you just as useless as being unable to do the former. It's just more visible.
> 
> Bad luck is things beyond your control (dodgy wind, dodgy refs etc), and can maybe extend to hitting the post and whatnot, where the player got it 99.9% right.



Literal twat.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

Wheels off scousers


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

So, in the cold light of day - do you pool fans think Rafa will survive this latest debacle? Or rather would he if it wouldn't cost the owners £20m to get rid of him?

Amusingly, his 'friends' are linking him with the Real job.  Yup. Real are bonkers, but perhaps not quite that bonkers.


----------



## g force (Nov 5, 2009)

Real job would be insane....Perez is the manager at Real and no one else. He decides who they sign...okay Rafa would have more cash but it would be earmarked already.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2009)

didn't perez describe rafa's teams as sh*t on a stick and calling it art


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> didn't perez describe rafa's teams as sh*t on a stick and calling it art



Nah that was one of the many previous managers, valdano i think...

altho yeh, i guess all their managers are just mouthpieces for perez essentially.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> As good as Torres is, he spends a lot of time on the treatment table...how many games a season does he play?


don´t think his injury record is that bad, especially for a striker. He certainly seems to get through a good 40 odd games a season. It´s just that Liverpool scream injury crisis every time Gerrard or Torres gets injured or has a little niggle. So you notice it more


----------



## mack (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd give him till Christmas - potentially 27 points to be won or lost and a decent break after the next game to get players back. 

09 Nov, 2009	Birmingham City	H
International break
21 Nov, 2009	Manchester City	H
24 Nov, 2009	Debrecen	A
29 Nov, 2009	Everton		A
05 Dec, 2009	Blackburn Rovers A
09 Dec, 2009	Fiorentina		H
13 Dec, 2009	Arsenal		H
16 Dec, 2009	Wigan Athletic	H
19 Dec, 2009	Portsmouth		A	
26 Dec, 2009	Wolverhampton Wanderers H
29 Dec, 2009	Aston Villa		A


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> don´t think his injury record is that bad, especially for a striker. He certainly seems to get through a good 40 odd games a season. It´s just that Liverpool scream injury crisis every time Gerrard or Torres gets injured or has a little niggle. So you notice it more



Very true, in 2007-08 Torres made 46 appearances compared to Rooney's 43 and in 2008-09 Torres made 38 to Rooneys 49, though it should be remembered that United played a mental amount of games in 08-09, much more than Liverpool.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

mack said:


> I'd give him till Christmas - potentially 27 points to be won or lost and a decent break after the next game to get players back.
> 
> 09 Nov, 2009	Birmingham City	H
> International break
> ...



Realistically though - it'll cost em £20 to sack him. Given they're probably not going to qualify for next year's champs league and the fact the club's massively in debt i think the owners will have to keep him. Which is a disaster from a pool fan's perspective.

I wonder if they still fly those 'In Rafa we trust' flags at anfield?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Very true, in 2007-08 Torres made 46 appearances compared to Rooney's 43 and in 2008-09 Torres made 38 to Rooneys 49, though it should be remembered that United played a mental amount of games in 08-09, much more than Liverpool.



and strikers miss more games I think (they get kicked more, and there´s more rapid acceleration involved which puts pressure on the muscles)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

gabi said:


> Realistically though - it'll cost em £20 to sack him. Given they're probably not going to qualify for next year's champs league and the fact the club's massively in debt i think the owners will have to keep him. Which is a disaster from a pool fan's perspective.
> 
> I wonder if they still fly those 'In Rafa we trust' flags at anfield?



you mean 20m GBP? Seems like a lot...


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep. He's just signed a 5 year deal.

£20m worth



> However, it is pointless to talk about sacking the Spaniard now — first, Liverpool can hardly afford the £20 million compensation on the recently signed five-year deal, and second, any top-class successor would not be available until next summer.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yep. He's just signed a 5 year deal.
> 
> £20m worth



on the other hand, if they fail to make the champions league then Hicks and Gillett´s plan is a bit fucked.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2009)

I doubt there's any appetite for getting shot of Rafa, bar the more rabid internet morons - *waves at internet morons*

Should've won last night. Lyons are pretty rubbish.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yep. He's just signed a 5 year deal.
> 
> £20m worth



and then there's the cost of paying off the new managers old club, and his contract.  Could be another 20 mill easy, unless they just promote Dalglish!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Lyons are pretty rubbish.



Hmmm. They weren't great last night, but for a side missing about 3/4 of their defense, they're looking a lot better off than a certain scouse side who like to comment on their "injury crisis" are in this tournament...


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2009)

The Argentinian who scored for Lyon last night cost them £24 million,thats serious dough for a French league team


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

Lisandro "Cantona" Lopez? 

Paid for with the Benzema money, one would imagine.

Was surprised that they'd let Juninho go, though. Their CB, Cris, looked awesome, too.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Lisandro "Cantona" Lopez?
> 
> Paid for with the Benzema money, one would imagine.
> 
> Was surprised that they'd let Juninho go, though. Their CB, Cris, looked awesome, too.



I'd look awesome against voronin....


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I'd look awesome against voronin....









Peter Stringfellow looks classy against Voronin.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I doubt there's any appetite for getting shot of Rafa, bar the more rabid internet morons - *waves at internet morons*


Indeed.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Peter Stringfellow looks classy against Voronin.




That is a sophisticated look in Liverpool


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

At least he didn't spend £890 on a pram - he must be real urbanz.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 9, 2009)

Brum tonight. Clearly, Benitez will score.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Brum tonight. Clearly, Benitez will score.



Psychic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

ahahahaha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

birmingham 2-1 yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my god, goal of the fucking season so far!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Oh my god, goal of the fucking season so far!



Surely any goal against Lib'pool is a contender for said title?!


----------



## holteman (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont know who to back...

villa want liverpop to lose to stay above them... but b-lose?..b-lose?....hopefully a draw


damn it id laugh if you lost again mind


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Surely any goal against Lib'pool is a contender for said title?!



Have you seen it? It is a fucking screamer.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Have you seen it? It is a fucking screamer.



Pretty good I take it?


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Pretty good I take it?



From the Grauniad's coverage:



> 45 mins +2: Goal! Liverpool 1-2 Birmingham Cameron Jerome picks the ball up just inside the Liverpool half. He holds off the challenge of Mascherano and unleashes a truly incredible shot from 30 yards. It flew past Reina. What a goal. Big trouble for Liverpool



This wont last of course, but its still fucking funny.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

Good good.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here it is, make up your own mind.


----------



## magneze (Nov 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Here it is, make up your own mind.


Wow


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice dive from N'gog there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Whats this i hear on the radio? Liverpool given a penalty that shouldn't have been? shock horror...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whats this i hear on the radio? Liverpool given a penalty that shouldn't have been? shock horror...



Don't y'know Liverpool never get anything, only United get dodgy decisions in their favour.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

A penalty... Err not it wasn't...


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

agricola said:


>




LOLOLOL


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

See the Il Duce  bag is on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Speak of the devil, gerrard just got tackled in the area.(no penalty, amazingly)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

2-2 full time, still not good enough for liverpool, so i'm happy.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL the Guardian's Champions elect stuck in 7th.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2009)

Not a lot so say really, dunno where to start, we're making a habit of giving away sloppy goals.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not a lot so say really, dunno where to start.



Try at the beginning.....


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2009)

Mark Lawrenson on radio 5 is, to his credit, describing the pen as a "blatant dive".


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 9, 2009)

agricola said:


> Mark Lawrenson on radio 5 is, to his credit, describing the pen as a "blatant dive".



Yup,i think this is the one time i've been happy to listen to him.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not a lot so say really, dunno where to start.



If only youse had been as quiet in the pre season rather proclaiming yourselves Champions in waiting.


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



Ah, the optimism

the hope.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 9, 2009)

Currently, as far off winning the league as any Liverpool team I have seen since the heady days of Souness....


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2009)

What an utterly spineless interview with the non-scoring Benitez on radio five just now.... "that possibly wasnt a penalty"


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 9, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Brum tonight. Clearly, Benitez will score.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 9, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Currently, as far off winning the league as any Liverpool team I have seen since the heady days of Souness....


Do well to qualify for next seasons CL,lucky for the Mickies the likes of Villa,Spuds and Citeh are'nt consistant atm.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 9, 2009)

Objective Facts: Liverpool player cheats pretty blantantly to rescue a point. Anyone who argues with this just makes themselves look silly

Subjective opinion: Some players from all teams do this. Open for discussion.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Objective Facts: Liverpool player cheats pretty blantantly to rescue a point. Anyone who argues with this just makes themselves look silly
> 
> Subjective opinion: Some players from all teams do this. Open for discussion.



Correct, however the Liverpool captain is on record condemning diving but is himself an accomplished diver like a number of his team mates.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Objective Facts: Liverpool player cheats pretty blantantly to rescue a point. Anyone who argues with this just makes themselves look silly



C'mon, that wasn't pretty blatant, that was a shit tackle.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> C'mon, that wasn't pretty blatant, that was a shit tackle.



Neutral observer speaks: as blatant as blantant can be. Defender goes to ground and is very careful to try and get himself in the way of where the ball might go without touching the attacker. Attacker cheats and dives 2 foot over the ball and man. 

You can argue that because lots of players do it, they all have to etc, but to deny the actual occurence, as it was, just removes any credibilty whatsover from your opinion.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 9, 2009)

As if Liverfools start off with any credibility.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Neutral observer speaks: as blatant as blantant can be. Defender goes to ground and is very careful to try and get himself in the way of where the ball might go without touching the attacker. Attacker cheats and dives 2 foot over the ball and man.
> 
> You can argue that because lots of players do it, they all have to etc, but to deny the actual occurence, as it was, just removes any credibilty whatsover from your opinion.



Non Neutral observer: Defender(ex Everton) goes to ground with a wild lunge in the penalty box and gets nowhere near the ball. Attacker (French) is a bit more dramatic than he needed to be and could have made more sure of contact. But the fact is if you make a tackle like that in the box and don't get the ball you're in trouble.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2009)

Sportsdirect.com@Refused as fuck said:


> As if Liverfools start off with any credibility.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Non Neutral observer: Defender(ex Everton) goes to ground with a wild lunge in the penalty box and gets nowhere near the ball. Attacker (French) is a bit more dramatic than he needed to be and could have made more sure of contact. But the fact is if you make a tackle like that in the box and don't get the ball you're in trouble.



Comedy gold...... Even if it'as not a foul you have to accept Liverpool getting a penalty.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 9, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Comedy gold...... Even if it'as not a foul you have to accept Liverpool getting a penalty.



It was a foul, he just could have made it more obvious.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was a foul, he just could have made it more obvious.



Not even Benitez was convinced....


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Non Neutral observer: Defender(ex Everton) goes to ground with a wild lunge in the penalty box and gets nowhere near the ball. Attacker (French) is a bit more dramatic than he needed to be and could have made more sure of contact. But the fact is if you make a tackle like that in the box and don't get the ball you're in trouble.



Sorry, I was using the rules. I didn't realise we were judging on alleged antagonist's former club and the cheat's nationality(?).  

Football fans annoy me. Watching games makes them stoopid!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


>



That joke wouldn't even be funny if it made sense.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 9, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was a foul, he just could have made it more obvious.



He didn't touch the man or ball, nor did he need to evade the defender. Where was the foul?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> He didn't touch the man or ball, nor did he need to evade the defender. Where was the foul?



Wee tip, it's a Liverpool fan you're replying to. There needn't be a foul for it to be a blatant penalty for Liverpool.


----------



## agricola (Nov 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Wee tip, it's a Liverpool fan you're replying to. There needn't be a foul for it to be a blatant penalty for Liverpool.



The mad thing is, as you said, that even Benitez says it wasnt a penalty.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 10, 2009)

You really have to fear for Liverpool now. £350 million in debt, a stadium that doesn't guarantee enough revenue to repay the debt, £450million required for a new stadium, a squad which needs tens of million spending on it!!! If they don't make Champions League next season they is fucked. The only Championship they can look forward to is the one sponsored by Coca -Cola!!

Loving it!


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasn't there some research published in the newspapers a few weeks ago proving that you can be sure a player has dived if he falls with his hands up above his head (becuase you would never do this in a natural fall)...hold on...






ETA...that's not to say on the night Liverpool didn't at least deserve a draw...but to claim it wasn't a dive just sounds a bit stupid.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> C'mon, that wasn't pretty blatant, that was a shit tackle.



 

Blinkers.


----------



## Fiended*** (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a definite dive, but if he doesn't dive he gets taken out anyway. It happened to Wolves a few weeks ago: Doyle tries to stay on feet when being fouled and doesn't get a penalty.

Carsley goes in and would have taken out the player if he hadn't dived. The players over-reaction raises the doubt. If he does it less dramatic or stands there and gets his ankled crippled there would be no debate.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2009)

If he hadn't dived he would have had a broken leg. Carsley should also have been sent off and given a life ban.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 10, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> If he hadn't dived he would have had a broken leg. Carsley should also have been sent off and given a life ban.



Wheeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheating Scouse cunt dives to win penalty shock

In other news:

Bear seen to defactate in woods
Rumours that the Pope is Catholic confirmed

Still, its not all gloom and doom - Liverpool's title dream is dead in the water before the Xmas decorations are up. 

Surely a cause for celebration for all right-minded people.

TWENTY FUCKING YEARS, HA, HA, HA


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2009)

The moral high ground has been well taken here. Physicians, heal thyselves..

Subjective opinion: we battered Brum (77% possession!), but failed miserably to create enough.
And another: Kuyt needs a rest.
And another: WTF with all the injuries? Reminds me of the grim days of Boersma.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> And another: WTF with all the injuries? Reminds me of the grim days of Boersma.



The only plus point is we should have a fully fit squad for the spring when the Mancs and Chelsea squads start to fade. Roll on spring.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> The only plus point is we should have a fully fit squad for the spring when the Mancs and Chelsea squads start to fade. Roll on spring.


 
 that's the spirit..


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> that's the spirit..



White spirit.....


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> White spirit.....


 
Spirit of salts


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> And another: WTF with all the injuries? Reminds me of the grim days of Boersma.


what injuries? Missing from your team last night were Carragher, Torres and Gerrard. The latter coming on in the second half. Only Liverpool have enough of a victim complex to claim that three injuries is a crisis.

(and before you say it, yes, Arsenal, Chelsea and Manchester United WOULD all beat Birmingham at home with their 3 best players injured)


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2009)

I was referring to the NEW knocks picked up by Bert Riera, just back from three weeks out, and Yossi. Hamstrings? Good-o.

Merely a comment on the sheer _quantity_ of injuries we're picking up this year.

Oh, and Agger's back twinged again, apparently - he is made of glass.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> I was referring to the NEW knocks picked up by Bert Riera, just back from three weeks out, and Yossi. Hamstrings? Good-o.
> 
> Merely a comment on the sheer _quantity_ of injuries we're picking up this year.
> 
> Oh, and Agger's back twinged again, apparently - he is made of glass.



perfectly normal injury list. And you lot have been whining about it all season, before last night


----------



## revol68 (Nov 10, 2009)

The reason why a few injuries is a crisis to Liverpool is because their squad is shite despite there being about 60 players in it.

Also Insua is the worst attacking full back I've witnessed in some time, he makes John O'Shea look Roberto Carlos in his pomp.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2009)

All I'm saying is that, when compared with recent seasons Liverpool are suffering a lot of injuries.

I'm not comparing us with any other team, nor looking for an excuse for our shit form. I'm just saying, we're getting a lot of injuries, and expressing a little frustration at the situation. Is all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 10, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> The only plus point is we should have a fully fit squad for the spring when the Mancs and Chelsea squads start to fade. Roll on spring.



You have to love the endless optimism, eh?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 11, 2009)

I doubt Liverpool will even make the top 4 this season, but yet the fans still seem to be right behind Benitez ? 

Rafa loves his facts. 11 league games played, 5 lost. 

*F*(ulham)
*A*(ston Villa)
*C*(helsea)
*T*(ottenham)
*S*(underland)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 11, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I doubt Liverpool will even make the top 4 this season, but yet the fans still seem to be right behind Benitez ?
> 
> Rafa loves his facts. 11 league games played, 5 lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 11, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> And another: WTF with all the injuries? Reminds me of the grim days of Boersma.



nowt to compare with the arsenal sicklist for practically the past 2 years solid


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 12, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> nowt to compare with the arsenal sicklist for practically the past 2 years solid


 
Did you miss the bit where I said I was only comparing it with Liverpool's past injuries? Oh, obviously, like..

All muscle strains 'n'all. Something's rotten in the state of physiotherapy.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2009)

BUT! A fucking miracle in Serbia! Yossi's leg reattached itself, Riera's cancer was cured and Gerrard's scowl disappeared after an encounter with equine afterbirth. 

Early report suggest Robin Van Persie's still a cunt, despite extensive treatment.

Talking of walking injuries, Torres apparently fucked off an endorsement gig this week in order to rest his knackered foot. Good lad.

Rafa's been all over the press like a cheap suit this week. Two whole days of yakking to The Times, clarifying some things, muddying the waters of others in what might _to some _seem like a PR exercise.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article6920873.ece

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/article6920901.ece

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article6919462.ece

Newspaper of Record offically puts net spend at £80.2m over six seasons, or £13.6m a year, juuuuust to clear that up.

Citeh tomorroh. Two awful defences, two prolific attacks. 

0-0.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2009)

Former Manchester United striker Andy Cole has accused Sir Alex Ferguson of making a major transfer market blunder by not signing Fernando Torres.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Andy-Cole-blasts-Manchester-United-for-failing-to-sign-Fernando-Torres-article226205.html

Perhaps Cole might think Torres made the mistake signing for Liverpool? After all Since Torres signed United have won 2 leagues, the CL, appeared in another CL final whereas Liverpool............???

Oi Fernando, here's what you could have won.......


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2009)

Andy Cole thinks good player could have made team better had he signed for them, which he didn't, as said team didn't make a bid.

Thanks for that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 20, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Did you miss the bit where I said I was only comparing it with Liverpool's past injuries? Oh, obviously, like..
> 
> All muscle strains 'n'all. Something's rotten in the state of physiotherapy.



Somethings been up with our physio full stop, look at Agger out for a year and struggling to get back in.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Former Manchester United striker Andy Cole has accused Sir Alex Ferguson of making a major transfer market blunder by not signing Fernando Torres.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Andy-Cole-blasts-Manchester-United-for-failing-to-sign-Fernando-Torres-article226205.html
> 
> ...



If we're going to go down THAT route:


----------



## Biffo (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Former Manchester United striker Andy Cole has accused Sir Alex Ferguson of making a major transfer market blunder by not signing Fernando Torres.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Andy-Cole-blasts-Manchester-United-for-failing-to-sign-Fernando-Torres-article226205.html
> 
> ...



The fact that Torres has gone on record as saying he would never play for Utd is besides the point I suppose.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Andy Cole thinks good player could have made team better had he signed for them, which he didn't, as said team didn't make a bid.
> 
> Thanks for that.



The point being United haven't suffered from not signing him, that Torres is a top player doesn't alter the fact.



steveo87 said:


> If we're going to go down THAT route:



Which of those were won by Liverpool since Torres signed? Care to point them out? Do keep up.....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> If we're going to go down THAT route:


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The fact that Torres has gone on record as saying he would never play for Utd is besides the point I suppose.



Makes Cole's comments even more pointless if that's what Torres said.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, so we've reached a rare agreement on Andy Cole's opinions being worthless?



I'm feeling the love.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Whaddya mean "opinions"?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Makes Cole's comments even more pointless if that's what Torres said.



Zactly.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

<is relieved club football is back>

c'mon citeh!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> <*is relieved club football is back*>
> 
> c'mon citeh!



Yep,it feels like an age since the last matches.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,it feels like an age since the last matches.



Think all the irish moaning drained some patience out of me or something.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think all the irish moaning drained some patience out of me or something.





It was an epic story,drama on a plate,it's why we love football,all that "discussion" afterwards.

Will be interesting to see if there are any controversial incidents today.

Champions League to look forward to during the week as well.


(And for the record - I'm not Irish.)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2009)

This is a shit game at the moment isn't it? Was hoping for a good match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is a shit game at the moment isn't it? Was hoping for a good match.



I wouldn't say shit, been some good moves/chances, not the best game though.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 21, 2009)

Nah, it's been shit.

Still don't understand how SWP gets a game.

Bellamy useless, and Adebayor proving Arsenal got a great deal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Live stream,a good one.

http://iraqgoals.net/ch5.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

I just missed another goal.

But, 1-1 so...:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2009)

The look on Skrtel's face just then was the best thing about this match so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

uh oh, another injury


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

It was a free header,no one near Adebayor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

2-1


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Tevez made that one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

2-2


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Rock and Roll


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

SWP is really weak, loses the ball too often for me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> SWP is really weak, loses the ball too often for me.



Yep,he is a good player but i have just seen him do exactly what you say.
He is having a dreadful run of bad form.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Fair result in the end, and, more dropped points for liverpool.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2009)

Much better game in the second half. You could see why both teams had said up with fairy defensive 5-man midfields though, when it opened up a bit both defences looked really poor.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 21, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Much better game in the second half. You could see why both teams had said up with fairy defensive 5-man midfields though, when it opened up a bit both defences looked really poor.




They are really poor...


----------



## Biffo (Nov 21, 2009)

3 games unbeaten. Starting to put a bit of a run together now.


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2009)

Admire your optimism, Biffo.  Didn't see today's match - just listened on 5live - but it didn't sound overly inspiring. And that injury list just gets longer and longer ...


----------



## big eejit (Nov 21, 2009)

Good result for the reds against one of the big four. Probably better than we're going to do later!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.lfc-endofseasonparty.com/


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 24, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.lfc-endofseasonparty.com/


 and no chance in the Europa Cup either


----------



## revol68 (Nov 25, 2009)

oh fuck, best news I've had in weeks!

I can't make up my mind whether it's more embarrassing to have to play in the Europa league or finish last. At the moment I reckon it's best just to finish last on the same principle that leads me to believe that a 3rd is superior to a 2:2.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not starting this thread again next season.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I'm not starting this thread again next season.



That's the most damming indictment anyone could post on this thread all season.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's the most damming indictment anyone could post on this thread all season.



I think I tainted it with my optimism


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I think I tainted it with my optimism



Nope,we all love our teams and at the begining of a new season most of us are filled with optimism.
To win this,to win that,to survive,to improve.
Then we all embark on the journey......

This journey is yet to be completed,less than half way,who knows what riches might come the Liverpool way ?

Football is not about life and death,it's entertainment and i hope you and fellow Liverpool fans get that during the rest of the season.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Nope,we all love our teams and at the begining of a new season most of us are filled with optimism.
> To win this,to win that,to survive,to improve.
> Then we all embark on the journey......
> 
> ...



See you say that but I don't think any other group of fans in the Premier league are as deluded and arrogant as Liverpool fans, United have won it for the past three years and not once in the pre seasons of all those campaigns can I remember their fans being so cocky and full of bombast as Liverpool supporters.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> See you say that but I don't think any other group of fans in the Premier league are as deluded and arrogant as Liverpool fans, United have won it for the past three years and not once in the pre seasons of all those campaigns can I remember their fans being so cocky and full of bombast as Liverpool supporters.



We all suffer from delusions when it comes to football.


----------



## g force (Nov 25, 2009)

Esp Spurs fans


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

g force said:


> Esp Spurs fans


 
How can you say that about the fans of the club who are hosting the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2009)

Sad night, but I don't think we would have progressed any further anyway without Torres. So, FA Cup, Europe Cup and a miraculous comeback in the Premiership will have to do.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sad night, but I don't think we would have progressed any further anyway without Torres. So, FA Cup, Europe Cup and a miraculous comeback in the Premiership will have to do.



Not much then....


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 25, 2009)

A win, for what it was worth. Poor again, though.

Next up - two bald men fighting over a comb on Sunday.


----------



## agricola (Nov 25, 2009)

Its unlikely I know, but a Europa Cup final derby in Hamburg would be great.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

> "The main thing for us is to finish in the top four and to be in the Champions League group stages again next year."



BBC

Sad reading, that, if realistic. Not exactly ambitious, is it?


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.lfc-endofseasonparty.com/


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Also it seems with planning officials have knocked back proposals for Everton's new stadium and joint venture proposal with Tesco, the prospect of a shared new stadium is being talked about again in the city. One of the business communities is after opinions here.


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

TBH if both Milan teams can do it, Liverpool and Everton can. Just make it have lights like the Allianz Areana in Munich where Bayern and TSV share...one game it looks red, next blue.







But i'm sure both clubs will keep on talking about how special they are and how they 'need' their own stadiums blah blah


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> TBH if both Milan teams can do it, Liverpool and Everton can. Just make it have lights like the Allianz Areana in Munich where Bayern and TSV share...one game it looks red, next blue.
> 
> 
> But i'm sure both clubs will keep on talking about how special they are and how they 'need' their own stadiums blah blah



Trevor Steven was just on SSN talking about it, saying "there's nowhere bigger than Liverpool". My immediate thought was Milan.
Seems a good idea but of course City could never share with United as that would mean moving out of Manchester


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> But i'm sure both clubs will keep on talking about how special they are and how they 'need' their own stadiums blah blah



This is where LCC need to step in.  If they can guarantee a 70,000+ stadium on Stanley Park (both clubs would probably fill it) then one imagines the objections will quieten down.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> TBH if both Milan teams can do it, Liverpool and Everton can. Just make it have lights like the Allianz Areana in Munich where Bayern and TSV share...one game it looks red, next blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That hideous monstrosity is a crime against architecture.


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

It is inbelievably awesome inside - great sight lines form wherever you sit. On yeah and €15 a ticket! Those are photoshopped images aside from the one with the sun on it.


----------



## aylee (Nov 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> That hideous monstrosity is a crime against architecture.



It is, isn't it?  Looks like a blown up inner tube that's been painted.

The Olympic stadium was  with its curving, minimalist roof.


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Trevor Steven was just on SSN talking about it, saying "there's nowhere bigger than Liverpool". My immediate thought was Milan.
> Seems a good idea but of course City could never share with United as that would mean moving out of Manchester



Ha ha ha...exactly the mentality that makes this situation so lol-some. At some point they need to sit down and realise if neither side can actually afford a new home but they both 'need' it (not an argument I agree with as I doubt either could fill it regularly) sharing is the obvious way forward.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2009)

g force said:


> Ha ha ha...exactly the mentality that makes this situation so lol-some. At some point they need to sit down and realise if neither side can actually afford a new home but they both 'need' it (not an argument I agree with as I doubt either could fill it regularly) sharing is the obvious way forward.



If they priced it correctly - ie cheaper than it is currently - then they probably both would fill a 70000 stadium for most league games, the interest is certainly there.  I agree though that the stadia that were being considered were/are ludicrous.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2009)

Good away win. Should beat Blackburn next weekend and hopefully have Torres back for the big one against the gooners in two weeks. Things can only get better.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2009)

Fairly dire game today but very, very relieved to have the three points. Reina's save was pretty much the best thing all afternoon.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 29, 2009)

5 games unbeaten


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2009)

Ever the optimist.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2009)

Good win, we needed that.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 30, 2009)

Awful game, great result. Pepe stood out, with Yobo not far behind


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 30, 2009)

Just reminded of Fellaini's nasty elbow. What had Lucas done to deserve that? Fuck all, as usual..


----------



## Biffo (Nov 30, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Just reminded of Fellaini's nasty elbow. What had Lucas done to deserve that? Fuck all, as usual..



Cut his hair off. Goes against Screech's code of practice and he punished the ex-dude for it.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not really optimism... it's more the feeling that, since so much has gone wrong this season, we're owed an outrageous bit of luck. If there's one thing that unites most true red noses... it's that we're a superstitious bunch.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like we may almost have a fully fit squad for Saturday. Here's hoping for a 8-0 demolition of Blackburn.


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> It's not really optimism... it's more the feeling that, since so much has gone wrong this season, we're owed an outrageous bit of luck. If there's one thing that unites most true red noses... it's that we're a superstitious bunch.



I'm worse when we're winning tbh. That 'fucking hell, this can't last' feeling was ever-present towards the end of last season. I was right, too.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 3, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Looks like we may almost have a fully fit squad for Saturday.


 
I've heard talk we've got an Italian forward on our books. Name of Aquilani, apparently.

Anyone got any proof of his existence?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 3, 2009)

You heard wrong, he's a midfielder. You stupid motherfucker.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You heard wrong, he's a midfielder. You stupid motherfucker.



An attacking midfielder with deadly finishing potential.


----------



## g force (Dec 3, 2009)

and a glass ankle


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2009)

g force said:


> and a glass ankle



Is that the Italian equivalent of the Golden Boot?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm sure the Aqua Man would have come on against Citeh had Agger and Babel not needing subbing in the first 20. The derby in the rain playing second best against thugs like Screech and Cahill was never the ideal scenario for an appearance either. Next couple of games should see some action from the gorgeous bastardo. I can see him playing behind the striker and Gerrard dropping back.

Hopefully the next game will see Fat Sam's heart take another battering.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2009)

Bloody hell.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Dec 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I'm sure the Aqua Man would have come on against Citeh had Agger and Babel not needing subbing in the first 20. The derby in the rain playing second best against thugs like Screech and Cahill was never the ideal scenario for an appearance either. Next couple of games should see some action from the gorgeous bastardo. I can see him playing behind the striker and Gerrard dropping back.



No game for the lad this time either.  Still, I suppose 0-0 away at Blackburn isnt exactly the time for a £20 million pound player to come off the bench and win the game for his side.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> No game for the lad this time either.  Still, I suppose 0-0 away at Blackburn isnt exactly the time for a £20 million pound player to come off the bench and win the game for his side.



He's obviously not fit enough to do a job yet. He hasn't played for six months and jas only been back training for a month. As the midweek Fiorentina game is meaningless I would guess he will play some part in that.

Is it true Moyes is playing against Spurs tomorrow?


----------



## agricola (Dec 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's obviously not fit enough to do a job yet. He hasn't played for six months and jas only been back training for a month. As the midweek Fiorentina game is meaningless I would guess he will play some part in that.
> 
> Is it true Moyes is playing against Spurs tomorrow?



Moyes or Holden, both having trained with the first team this week:







The plan is to have a pint, a sneaky fag, then snap Crouch in half.


----------



## magneze (Dec 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> No game for the lad this time either.  Still, I suppose 0-0 away at Blackburn isnt exactly the time for a £20 million pound player to come off the bench and win the game for his side.


You're starting to speak sense. Which is quite worrying.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 5, 2009)

6 games without defeat. And a clean sheet too. Bit dismal though.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 6, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> 6 games without defeat. And a clean sheet too. Bit dismal though.



Definitely better than six defeats in seven


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 6, 2009)

Liverpool are fucked.  Can't believe they are doing so badly this year.  Babel, Voronim, Riera - all failed to live up to any kind of footballing prowess.  Lucas can't play above Sunday morning kick around level.  He needs to strengthe his midfield.  He she try and buy Arteta next year.  Or we're fucked.


----------



## Chris P Duck (Dec 7, 2009)

Intertoto Cup - It's a shame for Liverpool that this got discontinued as it might have guaranteed them a place in Europe next year. 

At the moment they appear to be in a mini-league of 5 along with (Arsenal, Citeh, Spurs and Villa) with the top two getting a Champions League place. I think Arsenal will get one of the places and then after that .. spurs look strong (even with defoes penalty miss), Villa are playing well, and yes Liverpool are six games unbeaten but Citeh are eight unbeaten and Citehs only loss this year was in injury time at United. 

I can see at least one of Spurs / Citeh / Villa finishing above Liverpool and it's not inconceivable that all three finish above Liverpool. The question then is can they then stay ahead of the the next pack. All it would take is a team like Fulham, Brum who ever to string some good games together and have a one off season and Liverpool might not be in Europe at all next year. 

It will take a very big effort to make the  champions League next year (not the way they are playing at the mo). If they continue to be average they may get well and truly caught out.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 7, 2009)

Shit season is shit. Blackburn should've won. Performances reminding me of the dying days of Houllier.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 7, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



I just thought this opening post should be bumped so we can all have a fucking good laugh on a wet and miserable Monday morning.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> I just thought this opening post should be bumped so we can all have a fucking good laugh on a wet and miserable Monday morning.


good work


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 9, 2009)

Felt sorry for the kid at the end, it's good to have torres back.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2009)

poor old liverpool, the luck's just not in at the moment!

did you watch the game sleats? what was aquilani like?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 9, 2009)

He has a nice touch and a good pass. Showed bits of talent. Dunno how he'll adjust to the pace of the premiership though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## corporate whore (Dec 10, 2009)

Through a half-cut haze I saw Robbie Fucking Earle describe him as "a bit like Jamie Redknapp."

This does not fill me full of glee.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 10, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Through a half-cut haze I saw Robbie Fucking Earle describe him as "a bit like Jamie Redknapp."
> 
> This does not fill me full of glee.



Well, like Redknapp, Aquilani's missus is pretty fit. 

Nice to see Rafa saying something original...... 

Manager Rafael Benitez wants fresh start for Liverpool



> "It is the beginning of a new season for us now, I hope,"


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

Aquilani's missus is fucking stunning, the little duce has done well there.






Aquilani is quite a handsome fella himself though his eyes are really really really close together, he must be more catholic than the pope.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Aquilani is quite a handsome fella himself though his eyes are really really really close together, he must be more catholic than the pope.



He looks a tiny bit like your beloved Berbatov

Anyway if they don't beat Arse over the weekend will their xmas party be their end of season party?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> He looks a tiny bit like your beloved Berbatov
> 
> Anyway if they don't beat Arse over the weekend will their xmas party be their end of season party?



Berbatov has lost it since he chopped off the hair.

Their end of season party was after they beat United at Anfield.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Their end of season party was after they beat United at Anfield.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Berbatov has lost it since he chopped off the hair.
> 
> Their end of season party was after they beat United at Anfield.



Wonder who the DJ was?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 10, 2009)

Aquilani is way more gorgeous than Berbatov. Fact  

Dossenna looks a lot better with hair by the way and it seems to have enhanced his playing ability. A bit.

Looking forward to the Arsenal game. Can't see another 4-4 but reckon it should be entertaining.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well, like Redknapp, Aquilani's missus is pretty fit.
> 
> Nice to see Rafa saying something original......
> 
> Manager Rafael Benitez wants fresh start for Liverpool



Apparently he can feel the blood pumping through his veins again as well.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Dossenna looks a lot better with hair by the way and it seems to have enhanced his playing ability. A bit.


 
A large Italian tv audience might have gone some way toward that 'improvement.' Roma are sniffing around and, amazingly, Dossena's got an Italian World Cup place to pin down.

I know, I was amazed, too


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Apparently he can feel the blood pumping through his veins again as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 10, 2009)

Got to love the Daily Mash. 

Mash


> The manager insisted: "We always start slowly in this competition, so being knocked out of it will really give us the motivation we need to go on and win it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 13, 2009)

Must win match today. 


Come on LIVERPOOL!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2009)

*fuck fuck fuckity fuck*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Discordia (Dec 13, 2009)

If you work really hard you can return to the Europa League next season!

Watch out for Birmingham though!


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 13, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Must win match today.
> 
> 
> Come on LIVERPOOL!!



WHOOPS!!


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh dear - Cue the oh so important battle for fifth/sixth/seventh/eighth place


----------



## magneze (Dec 13, 2009)

This merits a really big facepalm smiley.


----------



## magneze (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2009)

On the down side we lost. On the plus side, I had a nice chat with Marcus du Sautoy after the match.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 13, 2009)

Unlucky Liverpool, that was a clear pen on Gerard. But, having been watching My Name is Earl tonight, that's just karma Stevie, you diving bastard.  

Keep up the good work agent Rafa!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Unlucky Liverpool, that was a clear pen on Gerard. But, having been watching My Name is Earl tonight, that's just karma Stevie, you diving bastard.
> 
> Keep up the good work agent Rafa!



I'm beginning to worry his spell is wearing off and he could be out on his ear soon.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 14, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



Yet again time for the Miserable Monday Morning bump. 

Was only meant to be one in an occasional series, but it has now turned into a regular feature thanks to "In Rafa We Trust".


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 14, 2009)

Liverpool to 'honour' Shankly's 50th Anniversary. 

Shame the cunts treated him so badly after he left the club.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Liverpool to 'honour' Shankly's 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Shame the cunts treated him so badly after he left the club.



how did they treat him badly?


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 14, 2009)

Deareg said:


> how did they treat him badly?



After he quit he kept turning up to training. This was seen to be distracting to the players and he was told not to come during training. Anyway the man has been loved by the fans to this day.


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 15, 2009)

'At a football club, there's a holy trinity - the players, the manager and the supporters. Directors don't come into it. They are only there to sign the cheques.'


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 15, 2009)

Hicks and Gillette need to go. Spending far more on debt interest than players or a new stadium is the biggest factor in why we are falling behind. The debt was something like £30 million under Moores. Them two put about £350 million debt on the club (to buy it) which the club then pays the interest on i.e. the very respectable prize money which Rafa has earnt, and the supporters. The club has made good profits, but it has gone down to pay the debt. Which is why in the last two seasons there has been £0 net spend in the transfer market.

We where promised money to buy players towards the end of last season. Then they make a huge debt payment, and tell us the promised money was swallowed up with contract renewals. The problem is not the manager. Rafa has over achieved and has set about improving the club for the long term by negotiating last season to have total control. He has set about fixing the youth sytem and got rid of incompetent people like Rick Parry who interfered with transfers.


----------



## aylee (Dec 15, 2009)

I cannot understand how it can possibly be permissible to buy a company by borrowing the money and using the company itself as guarantor for the debt.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2009)

aylee said:


> I cannot understand how it can possibly be permissible to buy a company by borrowing the money and using the company itself as guarantor for the debt.



Well it's really not much different than getting a business loan from the bank, with it being guaranteed against expected profit.


----------



## Chris P Duck (Dec 15, 2009)

Before the Arsenal game Rafa stated (once more) that the season starts again today. 

Fair enough Rafa I've just checked the *new* table ... and you're bottom  ... how long before we have the  New Year / new start ...


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well it's really not much different than getting a business loan from the bank, with it being guaranteed against expected profit.



Except the Yanks at Liverpool specifically promised that they weren't going to do something shoddy like the Glazers did with Man U. They were going to put new money in. Liverpool, like Man U, have gone from being relatively well run clubs to highly leveraged, credit-crunching monstrosities.

And, as for expected profit, that's rapidly disappearing down the shit-brown mersey. Let's hope it's not swiftly followed by a once proud club.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 15, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Except the Yanks at Liverpool specifically promised that they weren't going to do something shoddy like the Glazers did with Man U. They were going to put new money in. Liverpool, like Man U, have gone from being relatively well run clubs to highly leveraged, credit-crunching monstrosities.
> 
> And, as for expected profit, that's rapidly disappearing down the shit-brown mersey. Let's hope it's not swiftly followed by a once proud club.



except United make enough money to pay Glazer´s debts. He´s going to get a big pay day at the end of all this...


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Except the Yanks at Liverpool specifically promised that they weren't going to do something shoddy like the Glazers did with Man U. They were going to put new money in. Liverpool, like Man U, have gone from being relatively well run clubs to highly leveraged, credit-crunching monstrosities.
> 
> And, as for expected profit, that's rapidly disappearing down the shit-brown mersey. Let's hope it's not swiftly followed by a once proud club.



This is the problem that the shite have, if they dont get into the CL then they look like they are a bunch of gullible Arabs (and the Dubai problems suggest that there is not that much money there either) away from going out of business - the debts that the yanks have put on them (and which Parry and Moores let them put on them) are that vast that there is no way of repaying them without CL money, even if they did sell everyone.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 15, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> except United make enough money to pay Glazer´s debts. He´s going to get a big pay day at the end of all this...



Yup heard rumour that 1bn deal was in the offing  - saying that whilst the Glazers have their faults and think the debt level is not ideal ( some debt is good ) at least they seem to keep out of the day to day running of the club, Fergie seems to have cash when he wants it, they are not all that bad, never thought I'd say that


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 15, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Yup heard rumour that 1bn deal was in the offing  - saying that whilst the Glazers have their faults and think the debt level is not ideal ( some debt is good ) at least they seem to keep out of the day to day running of the club, Fergie seems to have cash when he wants it, they are not all that bad, never thought I'd say that



he seems like a decent businessman at the least, understands that he has to reinvest some of the profits to keep the team successful and make his business model work, whilst busily creaming off as much he can to service the debt (and as a consequence expand the value of his asset)

Hicks and Gillett just come across as utterly inept more than anything.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 15, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> except United make enough money to pay Glazer´s debts. He´s going to get a big pay day at the end of all this...



Not what I've been reading. They are paying off the interest (just) and have been looking around to re-finance.



> Nobody at the heart of the game is convinced by Sir Alex Ferguson's claims that he has money burning a hole in his pocket where transfers are concerned.
> 
> 
> Because while his team continues to win trophies, United's money men monitor the bank balance on an hourly basis.
> ...



http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/football/635228/DEBT-LADEN-UNITED-ARE-RIPE-FOR-PLUCKING.html

I can see somebody from China coming in for them in spring.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the Glazers are struggling for ready cash. Refinancing now is prohibitively expensive and those debts must be near crippling.

Man Utd have such a durable brand that the marketing value alone insulates them against the very worst. But in pure financial terms, it's a precarious postion


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8414652.stm

Guarantee, eh?

Hmmm.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2009)

Shankly's first signing (bought from Tranmere) dies age 75.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8414497.stm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8414652.stm
> 
> Guarantee, eh?
> 
> Hmmm.



I thought Hmmm when I read this too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Watch live http://hqsportz.net/chan1.html


----------



## Biffo (Dec 16, 2009)

Despite trying to give it away at the end a win finally happened. Seems a long time since Gerrard hugged Torres the goal scorer. Rumours that the team did a lap of honour at the end are unfounded....


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2009)

It's come to something when the BBC report it as "a morale-boosting victory over Wigan". 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8411043.stm

Very, very glad of the points, though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

lol! just seen torres's goal to make it 2-0. wow, only just managed!


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 17, 2009)

A good goal that. World class player!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 17, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> indeed



Indeed. Best centre forward in the world. A great goal I thought.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 17, 2009)

I bumped into a man crying uncontrollably outside a department store in Liverpool yesterday, and all he could go on about was how he hates this time of year, dressing up in a ridiculous red outfit and embarrassing himself in front of thousands of people. I said, "Look, Mr.Gerrard, you chose to play for Liverpool."


----------



## Gibeon (Dec 17, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I bumped into a man crying uncontrollably outside a department store in Liverpool yesterday, and all he could go on about was how he hates this time of year, dressing up in a ridiculous red outfit and embarrassing himself in front of thousands of people. I said, "Look, Mr.Gerrard, you chose to play for Liverpool."



Its funnier when we have lost.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 18, 2009)

Was at the Liverpool FC xmas party last night..........

Starter-Sour Grapes

Main Course - Plaice (probably 6th possibly 5th)

Pudding - Selection from Ngog, Dossena,Lucas or Degan

At the Bar ,no Doubles Trebles or Carling Premier.

Selection of Whines served by Spanish guy with dodgy beard.

All Drinks were served in Plastic glasses as cups were hard to find.

Rafa did his party trick of making 250 million disappear into thin air.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Was at the Liverpool FC xmas party last night..........
> 
> Starter-Sour Grapes
> 
> ...



Everytime I think back to the pre season boasts and Guardian writers pick for champions I have a little chuckle to myself and smile.


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I bumped into a man crying uncontrollably outside a department store in Liverpool yesterday, and all he could go on about was how he hates this time of year, dressing up in a ridiculous red outfit and embarrassing himself in front of thousands of people. I said, "Look, Mr.Gerrard, you chose to play for Liverpool."



 That one's quite good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Everytime I think back to the pre season boasts and Guardian writers pick for champions I have a little chuckle to myself and smile.



Next year belongs to us.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 18, 2009)

shit gets funnier!

look what Rafa's fuckwit best mate has just wrote in the Daily Mirror.




			
				Guillem Ballbag said:
			
		

> 'I would argue that given the owners' emphasis on reducing debt instead of improving the squad, this Liverpool side has been over-achieving rather than under-performing'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I bumped into a man crying uncontrollably outside a department store in Liverpool yesterday, and all he could go on about was how he hates this time of year, dressing up in a ridiculous red outfit and embarrassing himself in front of thousands of people. I said, "Look, Mr.Gerrard, you chose to play for Liverpool."


----------



## Chris P Duck (Dec 18, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Was at the Liverpool FC xmas party last night..........
> 
> Starter-Sour Grapes
> 
> ...



I thought this was the end of season party...


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 18, 2009)

Chris P Duck said:


> I thought this was the end of season party...



Was that from a plum source, chris p duck?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Was that from a plum source, chris p duck?



We'll put a series of wins together in March and April. Can't wait for our spring roll.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 18, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> We'll put a series of wins together in March and April. Can't wait for our spring roll.



Then we'll see a hot tempered benitez roast klinsmann and char souey.


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

Liverpool have absolutely bossed the opening 33 minutes down at Pompey.

Pompey 1 Liverpool 0 (Belhadj 33 min)

Great goal as well.


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

And now Mascherano rightly send off for an attempted lunge on Tal Ben Haim.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2009)

...................wtf 

D)


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

What a save that is from Begovic.


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 19, 2009)

Lolerlol & Rofl Benitez.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

2-0

and its deserved.


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 19, 2009)

Bring back Kenny! Can't wait for 606 later it'll be hillarious.


----------



## embree (Dec 19, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> Bring back Kenny! Can't wait for 606 later it'll be hillarious.



And here's Terry, a Liverpool fan from Guildford

"I wasn't actually at the game but..."


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 19, 2009)

embree said:


> And here's Terry, a Liverpool fan from Guildford
> 
> "I wasn't actually at the game but..."



The best was the other week some bloke asking for Kenny to come back with John Barnes as a coach. Amazing.


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> The best was the other week some bloke asking for Kenny to come back with John Barnes as a coach. Amazing.



That was revol who said that, wasnt it?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> That was revol who said that, wasnt it?



well I wouldn't like to see someone come and in and not maintain Rafa's success.

seriously though, it's dangerous times for the KRAP campaign.


----------



## embree (Dec 19, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> The best was the other week some bloke asking for Kenny to come back with John Barnes as a coach. Amazing.



Well Barnesy certainly does have the pedigree. It would be like the boot room all over again.

Get McAteer involved as well. Dream team.


----------



## embree (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone noticed how Liverpool stopped winning anything when they stopped building their team around massive noses? Phil Thompson and Ian Rush, where are you now?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little bit happy.

Yay.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 19, 2009)

Aldridge.  He'll sort yous all out!


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2009)

Jesus.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

fucking hell, shit is bad, I almost felt sorry for Rafa in that post match interview, he looks a man on the brink.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2009)

embree said:


> Well Barnesy certainly does have the pedigree. It would be like the boot room all over again.
> 
> Get McAteer involved as well. Dream team.



they did well for us!

well, according to bolton fans...


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Aldridge.  He'll sort yous all out!






if we're going through ex-trannies, Johnny King is still alive....


----------



## Biffo (Dec 19, 2009)

embree said:


> Has anyone noticed how Liverpool stopped winning anything when they stopped building their team around massive noses? Phil Thompson and Ian Rush, where are you now?





Perms, taches and big noses


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

Benitez making a twat of himself at the press conference with his constant refrain of 'The referee was perfect', even to entirely unrelated questions....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Benitez making a twat of himself at the press conference with his constant refrain of 'The referee was perfect', even to entirely unrelated questions....


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Benitez making a twat of himself at the press conference with his constant refrain of 'The referee was perfect', even to entirely unrelated questions....



I, to my embarassment, did think he was being honest for once (the Mascherano sending off was blatant, even half of RAWK agreed it was a clear red card) until he repeated it again and again.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Perms, taches and big noses


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Benitez making a twat of himself at the press conference with his constant refrain of 'The referee was perfect', even to entirely unrelated questions....



What was that about? Presumably he was attempting sarcasm. Hardly the Shankly wit ...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I bumped into a man crying uncontrollably outside a department store in Liverpool yesterday, and all he could go on about was how he hates this time of year, dressing up in a ridiculous red outfit and embarrassing himself in front of thousands of people. I said, "Look, Mr.Gerrard, you chose to play for Liverpool."





Gibeon said:


> Its funnier when we have lost.



does it sound better now?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> What was that about? Presumably he was attempting sarcasm. Hardly the Shankly wit ...



He was trying that yes, however he just ended up looking and soundilng like a whining teenager.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 21, 2009)

If we win all 20 of the remaining games, we'll beat last season's points total by 1.

All to play for!


----------



## rennie (Dec 21, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> If we win all 20 of the remaining games, we'll beat last season's points total by 1.
> 
> All to play for!



nothing like a bit of festive cheer, eh?


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> nothing like a bit of festive cheer, eh?


 
Tis the season.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 21, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Tis the season.



youse say that every year.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> youse say that every year.


 

 Ah, nice one..


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

The manager was perfect today. Perfect. The manager was perfect. Perfect.


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2009)

One of the most idiotic sendings-off ever, that - both from Ward and the ref.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 26, 2009)

5 Live callers have complained tonight about Dani Pacheco not being played. How many minutes did he get today?


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2009)

According to the Guardian, he came on in the 83rd minute.  I was listening to it, certainly he didnt seem to make that much of a difference.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

little_legs said:


> 5 Live callers have complained tonight about Dani Pacheco not being played. How many minutes did he get today?



He got about 10 mins I think...

He looked good. Can't seem him getting a start as a result of that. The manager doesn't like 'good' players.

Aquilani looked decent too. God knows why he's not been starting after getting fit months ago.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> According to the Guardian, he came on in the 83rd minute.  I was listening to it, certainly he didnt seem to make that much of a difference.





He looked the most energetic, creative player on the pitch to me..

Which is faint praise, but still...

Were u listening to alan green or something?


----------



## little_legs (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> He got about 10 mins I think...
> 
> He looked good. Can't seem him getting a start as a result of that. The manager doesn't like 'good' players.
> 
> Aquilani looked decent too. God knows why he's not been starting after getting fit months ago.



Commiserations, Gabi. Shame Mr. Benitez is a tad stubborn. As an Arsenal supporter, I was elated when the callers added that Mr. Wenger would have used this player sooner and for longer. 

Aquilani: you don't think he was playing due to Mascherano's absence?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

little_legs said:


> 5 Live callers have complained tonight about Dani Pacheco not being played. How many minutes did he get today?



A) Why the fuck are you listening to sub-cretins on five live?

B) Pacheco is a kid, a very good kid, but a kid.


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> He looked the most energetic, creative player on the pitch to me..
> 
> Which is faint praise, but still...
> 
> Were u listening to alan green or something?



He came on at 2-0 for the last ten minutes of a game against a team with 10 men, you are damned right its faint praise.

On a linked theme, is that Martin Kelly still injured?  If we are talking exciting youth products then he must be a bit above Pacheco, no?


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

little_legs said:


> Commiserations, Gabi. Shame Mr. Benitez is a tad stubborn. As an Arsenal supporter, I was elated when the callers added that Mr. Wenger would have used this player sooner and for longer.
> 
> Aquilani: you don't think he was playing due to Mascherano's absence?



a) i dont support the shite....

b) i love watching them leaving a quality £20m signing on the bench for months while starting with lucas

and c) yes, he probably was only starting due to mascherano's absence which is fucking hilarious. Look out birmingham! benitez is truly, truly dire... he really is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> a) i dont support the shite....
> 
> b) i love watching them leaving a quality £20m signing on the bench for months while starting with lucas
> 
> and c) yes, he probably was only starting due to mascherano's absence which is fucking hilarious. Look out birmingham! benitez is truly, truly dire... he really is.



a) you support man u, therefore a wanker who knows nothing about football.

b) He's been injured, not "fit for months" but I've already covered that with a


----------



## little_legs (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> a) i dont support the shite....
> 
> b) i love watching them leaving a quality £20m signing on the bench for months while starting with lucas
> 
> and c) yes, he probably was only starting due to mascherano's absence which is fucking hilarious. Look out birmingham! benitez is truly, truly dire... he really is.



i'm gonna go now...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

little_legs said:


> i'm gonna go now...



Don't let the likes of gabi scare you off.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> a) you support man u, therefore a wanker who knows nothing about football.
> 
> b) He's been injured, not "fit for months" but I've already covered that with a



When did he play that specially arranged reserve game? Out of interest?


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> a) you support man u, therefore a wanker who knows nothing about football.
> 
> b) He's been injured, not "fit for months" but I've already covered that with a



I know a little about football btw... clearly more than yourself 

I dunno who you are, but do you support liverpool? In which case

a) why dont you know know long your star signing's been fit for (and maybe also know about the somewhat impatient noises he's been making in the press about not playing)

and...

b) why liverpool? You poor cunt  Do u still trust in Rafa, I ask only as you clearly know more about the game than I do?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> When did he play that specially arranged reserve game? Out of interest?



I presume he played something close to the full 90 in this game, if he had been fit for months, go on, when?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> I know a little about football btw... clearly more than yourself


You know a little about football, very correct.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I presume he played something close to the full 90 in this game, if he had been fit for months, go on, when?



About 2 months.

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/1...ack-of-action-rafa-promises-fiorentina-start/

Your manager, in who you trust, didn't quite see fit to play him till now....

Bonkers.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Don't let the likes of gabi scare you off.



Gabi did not scare me off, rather Gabi was the first person to respond to my Pacheco question. I am not trying to cause a turf war. 

It was you, Sleaterkinney, who later added: _'A) Why the fuck are you listening to sub-cretins on five live?'_. I was like... well, good evening to you too, Sleaterkinney! Anyway, in reply to your question: the radio was on and I overheard the questions about the young player, that's all.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> You know a little about football, very correct.



I'd say a little more than you sunshine


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> About 2 months.


How many minutes did he play, if he was fully fit then?


gabi said:


> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/1...ack-of-action-rafa-promises-fiorentina-start/
> 
> Your manager, in who you trust, didn't quite see fit to play him till now....
> 
> Bonkers.


Did you read that link you posted? 



> The Liverpool manager has confessed he is wary of risking Aquilani in finely-balanced games because of his lack of match fitness


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> How many minutes did he play, if he was fully fit then?
> Did you read that link you posted?



Yep, I did... Shall I post more to prove your utter lack of knowledge about what's going on at your own club? 

He was fit months ago. As I said. He cost you £20m and is world-class... 

Top-drawer management... 

As I say, look out Birmingham


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yep, I did... Shall I post more to prove your utter lack of knowledge about what's going on at your own club?
> 
> He was fit months ago. As I said. He cost you £20m and is world-class...


I wonder should I keep asking, coz you haven't got a clue. 

If he was fit months ago then when did he play close to the full 90 mins in this specially arranged reserve match, shithead?


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyway.... 

I was watching an ESPN link of this - one of the (usually not-so-on-to-it-shall-we-say) commentators mentioned that most managers would kill to have Kuyt in their squad. Can't argue...

Top fucking player imo. I could see him at United one day. Same mould as Tevez, but less greedy. Would love to see him in our strip.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I wonder should I keep asking, coz you haven't got a clue.
> 
> If he was fit months ago then when did he play close to the full 90 mins in this specially arranged reserve match, shithead?



Um, I believe that's called 'management' 

In a non-competitive game like that you're simply checking his general game. Jesus. You're actually dumber than you look, and I've never even seen you.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> Anyway....


 Fuck off then. 


gabi said:


> I was watching an ESPN link of this - one of the (usually not-so-on-to-it-shall-we-say) commentators mentioned that most managers would kill to have Kuyt in their squad. Can't argue...
> 
> Top fucking player imo. I could see him at United one day. Same mould as Tevez, but less greedy. Would love to see him in our strip.



Kuyt is a good squad player, He never stops working.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> Um, I believe that's called 'management'
> 
> In a non-competitive game like that you're simply checking his general game. Jesus. You're actually dumber than you look, and I've never even seen you.


So reserve games aren't used by clubs to check on players coming back to fitness then?. 
We have actually met, you're a bit stupid, aren't you?


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm...

Look.

If we've met, which if we have, then I genuinely apologise, I'm struggling to recall, but that's due to

a) my ludicrous drug use over the past 9 months

b) my general forgetfulness

and c) because you're obviously wrong about everything that ever fucking happened.

those are the facts. and as a football fan i know that you know that i know that i am RIGHT about everything.

i look forward to our next pint.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

Look, not all is sunny in the liverpool garden right now, as can be seen by the mancs and bitters on this thread, but things will change.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

Would you back rafa if he hadn't just signed a new £5m a year deal?

Or do you kinda envy seeing Mancini in his posh little scarf today? And his general honesty and lucidity? He got a very very good reception from the fans, which was interesting. 

Who would you want to be in charge if they could somehow afford to sack St Rafa?


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

And

a) when did i meet u?

and 

b) do u think i know nada about the bullshit that is football simply because i come from a land downunder?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> Would you back rafa if he hadn't just signed a new £5m a year deal?
> 
> Or do you kinda envy seeing Mancini in his posh little scarf today? And his general honesty and lucidity? He got a very very good reception from the fans, which was interesting.
> 
> Who would you want to be in charge if they could somehow afford to sack St Rafa?


What rubbish is this?. "envy seeing Mancini in his posh little scarf today"? wtf?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> And
> 
> a) when did i meet u?
> 
> ...



a) don't worry about it.

b) no, simply because of your posts.


----------



## gabi (Dec 26, 2009)

well...

you clearly made 'such' an impression on me i just can't forget you 

for the record though, being told i know nothing about the game by somebody who wasn't aware that their star new midfielder's been fit for months is a little rich. and im trying to be nice there.

i do, kinda, keep tabs on my first team's fitness. you should try it. or just, erm, Trust in Rafa. Look out Birmingham. 7th place mayn't be sewn up just yet.


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2009)

Very glad of the three points. Don't care how unconvincingly we get them right now tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2009)

gabi said:


> well...
> 
> you clearly made 'such' an impression on me i just can't forget you


Imagine how much of a fuck I give.


gabi said:


> for the record though, being told i know nothing about the game by somebody who wasn't aware that their star new midfielder's been fit for months is a little rich. and im trying to be nice there.


He hasn't been fit for months, though, thats the slightly amusing bit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> Very glad of the three points. Don't care how unconvincingly we get them right now tbh.



This ^

Only got the highlights today but relieved. Table is looking interesting right now.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 27, 2009)

gabi said:


> Anyway....
> 
> I was watching an ESPN link of this - one of the (usually not-so-on-to-it-shall-we-say) commentators mentioned that most managers would kill to have Kuyt in their squad. Can't argue...
> 
> Top fucking player imo. I could see him at United one day. Same mould as Tevez, but less greedy. Would love to see him in our strip.



LOL is this a joke!

Fergie wouldn't let him in the reserves.

I might think tevez is overrated and more a terrier than a footballer but he is quite a bit more talented than that workhorse Kuyt.

Fergie already has a more versatile Kuyt type player in his squad, John O'Shea.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 27, 2009)

No other United fan would want Kuyt. He's a decent enough player (especially when he's not playing at right back), but I don't see what he would bring to OT.

Still surprised Rafa hasn't used him more as a 2nd striker behind Torres, but what do I know?

Lucky yesterday. Really, really ordinary, Wolves weren't really troubled at all until Lucas took his dubious tumble. Gerrard could easily have been off for those two footers (well, anywhere except his diocese, anyway), and Torres looks unfit and off the pace. Happy Xmas, Mental Rafa.


----------



## gabi (Dec 27, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> No other United fan would want Kuyt. He's a decent enough player (especially when he's not playing at right back), but I don't see what he would bring to OT.



He's a good squad player... It's a hypothetical argument but i think ferg would take him, although at the right price. He made a smart move getting Owen - dont think most United fans saw that one coming but it's turned out for the best.


----------



## gabi (Dec 27, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fergie already has a more versatile Kuyt type player in his squad, John O'Shea.



Lost for words


----------



## revol68 (Dec 28, 2009)

gabi said:


> He's a good squad player... It's a hypothetical argument but i think ferg would take him, although at the right price. He made a smart move getting Owen - dont think most United fans saw that one coming but it's turned out for the best.



It's turnt out decidely 'meh' with Owen, perhaps rising to a 'Fair enough' in the context of him being a freebie.


----------



## gabi (Dec 28, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It's turnt out decidely 'meh' with Owen, perhaps rising to a 'Fair enough' in the context of him being a freebie.



Clearly that's gonna be your opnion against mine.

But, and this is clearly anectodal, mates of mine who support other sides universally acknowledge it was very very good business on lord ferg's part.

Can't believe he was on the verge of signing for Stoke really. I mean, he's pay for play - where's the risk in having him in the squad? I'm sure Wenger would kill for him right now. Quite a luxury.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Big game for the reds tonight...

Aston Villa on 35 points with GD 12+ 
Liverpool on 30 points with GD 11+ 

Liverpool beat Wolves but Villa is a taller order. 
If they lose then they are looking really shaky down in 8th place.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this,should be a cracker.
Love the way the fixtures have been spread out over the Christmas period.
Live feeds ;
http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html
http://www.footv.net/myp2p


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Its rather snowy over there eh.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2009)

Just need a bit more edge in front of goal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Snow goals at half time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Snow goals at half time.



haha...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Live feeds ;
> http://www.tvoo.net/ch1.html
> http://www.footv.net/myp2p



Cheers Sesquipedalian 

Could not watch the first half but LFC getting the better of it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

From what i saw its been an even game, terrible conditions.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep kind of even but was distracted by a visitor.
That blur on the screen is snow,as Trippy says it's poor conditions.
Here is hoping for a better second half.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Live stream ; 
http://www.vshare.tv/live/49058/FootVip2/1


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2009)

Aquilani is disappointing, probably the worst player on for Liverpool.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't think that was a penalty.
Villa on fire !


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah yes we are back up to 11 men rather than 10 and some Italian who still seems to think he's in Italy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm calling it now.

This will end 0-0. Risky i know. 2nd 0-0 i've bloody watched this week, would like some goals please.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Not too bloody liverpool though, ffs. bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Sneaky


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2009)

Give Torres some fucking chances FFS!!!

Wooooo!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Torres and it is all over!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Knew i jinxed it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Left back slipped,miss timed tackle.
Torres,great finish.
It was a much better second half.
I think Villa will feel hard done by with that result.
Thought they had the best of the chances.
Liverpool fight on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Knew i jinxed it.



Ithankyou


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ithankyou


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Table is getting tighter than a Scottish gnats chuff isn't it?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Table is getting tighter than a Scottish gnats chuff isn't it?



Yep,think second half of the season is going to be very interesting.
As an Arsenal fan was delighted we beat Villa the other day.
(They are a very good team.)
Suspect Liverpool fans will also realise that was a MASSIVE three points for you tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,think second half of the season is going to be very interesting.
> As Arsenal fan was delighted we beat Villa the other day.
> (They are a very good team.)
> Suspect Liverpool fans will also realise that was a MASSIVE three points for you tonight.



Fucking huge three points.
Rafa will be having a large beer this evening. 

One game changes a lot in a tight table, would have been interesting if Fulham had beaten Chelsea. Would have been a very close top three and Fulham on 30 points with a game in hand over the three above them. 

Really getting into the Premiership this season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2009)

We played well in parts, great result for us.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

93rd minute, eh? Phew.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 30, 2009)

i can't help but notice that gabi did not make any comments tonight.  

i had no chance to watch the game, but is this true the player of the match was a toss up between carragher & reina?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 30, 2009)

Much better performance generally not blinding felt a bit more solid at the back never really all over Liverpool apart from a 5min spell near the end.

I just want them to make more chances like that for Torres, I feel we need someone in there that can slip him clever passes.  Aquilani is _miles_ from being that person from todays evidence.


----------



## aylee (Dec 30, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,think second half of the season is going to be very interesting.
> As an Arsenal fan was delighted we beat Villa the other day.
> (They are a very good team.)
> Suspect Liverpool fans will also realise that was a MASSIVE three points for you tonight.



Could well be a season-turning moment for the RedScouse .... just as ManUre's last-minute winner against us was last season.

I hope not. 

Torres, though .... what a player.  Shackled tighter than an American prisoner in a chain gang all game .... gets one chance in space and scores.  Fabulous striker.  I wish we had one.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't normally like to use the expression, but LOL!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 2, 2010)

Well played Reading. Liverpool looked poor but Reading played well at a high tempo for most of the game. Their sub keeper looked scared stiff tho. Almost got found out a couple of times.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice to see your bitterness carrying on into the new year.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 2, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nice to see your bitterness carrying on into the new year.



you! of all people to call anyone bitter


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

that made me laugh too


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> that made me laugh too



It doesn't take much.



> you! of all people to call anyone bitter



Point me towards the reams of posts on other teams threads celebrating draws then.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It doesn't take much.



you're right, it's hard not to laugh at the liverpool fans on this thread


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> you're right, it's hard not to laugh at the liverpool fans on this thread



Thanks, We've got a great sense of humour.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Reading/Liverpool v Burnley


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reading/Liverpool v Burnley


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

Should (he says) beat Reading at home so draw looks good.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Should (he says) beat Reading at home so draw looks good.



Yep,i was laughing because Burnley will give you a game.
(I know there away league form is poor.
But it is another potential banana skin.)

Still pumped up from winning at Upton Park.

I love the FA Cup !


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reading/Liverpool v Burnley



That's us fucked, then.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2010)

Beat Burnley 4-0 at home back in September. Not a bad draw but, like every game these days, it won't be easy.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Beat Burnley 4-0 at home back in September. Not a bad draw but, like every game these days, it won't be easy.



All those teams through to the 4th round take a step forward. Not you Benitez!

You have to beat Reading first!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 4, 2010)

Laboured. 

Its like watching a super tanker try to do a 3 point turn.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 6, 2010)

Is about right..

Transfer tittle-tattle for window lickers:

Voronin and Degen likely to go for a profit, Dosenna for a loss, should all balance out.

£8m Brum bid for Babel turned down, surprisingly. Someone at Anfield should be trousering that cash and wondering what to do with Carson Yeung's hand right now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2010)

Who in their right mind is going to pay actual real money for Voronin?


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 6, 2010)

Russians, comrade.

Maxi Rodriguez incoming. My Anglo-centric football view means I have no idea what he's like, but no doubt he'll have any flair and ambition squeezed out of him by April.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Who in their right mind is going to pay actual real money for Voronin?



He did pretty alright in Germany, so there'd likely be a few takers there.

Maxi has been in shit form for a while, and I can't see Rafa changing that. Strange move. Maybe he's just hoping Maxi's shitness has been because of Atleti's jokeness.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2010)

They actually got him on a free, didn't they? So 25p would be a profit. I'd bite anyone making an offer's hand off if I were Liverpool (shudder at the thought  ).


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2010)

Maxi's a decent player but nothing special and you're right he's been shit the last few months. However, I think he could do a decent job for Liverpool, albeit he's a less tricksy version of Yossi. It tells you all you need to know about Liverpool's ability to generate funds that Atleti really only have three players who are any good and none of them are Maxi.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 6, 2010)

Best League In The World, man.

ETA: What wrong position do you think Rafa will play Maxi in? We all know he won't drop Kuyt, so..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2010)

Maxi would be a good buy, looking to play himself into the argie wc team and will link up with his national captain Mascherano.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maxi would be a good buy, looking to play himself into the argie wc team and will link up with his national captain Mascherano.



I wonder how much Spanish Gerrard and Carra have learnt over the years. And yes, Maxi would be an excellent addition to the squad.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, what you're really missing is another winger to sit on the bench.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I wonder how much Spanish Gerrard and Carra have learnt over the years. And yes, Maxi would be an excellent addition to the squad.



bugger all would be my guess.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 7, 2010)

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. How are all those young replacements for Ronaldo at Utd shaping up then?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

tarannau said:


> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. How are all those young replacements for Ronaldo at Utd shaping up then?



Oh look, it's the poster who can bring United into any conversation, but doesn't care, no really...! 

Since you've asked though, 10 points above Liverpool, last time I looked, still 2nd and doing ok.

How's your team? You know, the one you *never* talk about, dullard?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 7, 2010)

AFC are doing just fine ta very much. They're just behind mighty Mansfield and in a good position iirc.

Remind me again who's thread you're contributing on here. More than a bit rich


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 7, 2010)

tarannau said:


> More than a bit rich



I can cope with a snide fucknut like you thinking that, tranny.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2010)

"I've been to Cardiff a few times but I'd love to get to Wembley. My son is six or seven years old and I'd love to take him to Wembley to watch Liverpool." 
Jamie Carragher on his ambition to play for Liverpool at Wembley. Wouldn't hurt to learn your son's age, Jamie! 

Makes my dad look better, that.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2010)

Some amusing Aquilani pics here:


----------



## magneze (Jan 8, 2010)

Dossena to Napoli, Voronin to Dynamo Moscow apparently.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2010)

"Blow me fuck face. Go to hell. I'm sick of you," Liverpool Director, Tom Hicks Jr to Liverpool fan. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/10/tom-hick-jr-email-liverpool-fan

At least he's in line with your no class manager.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 11, 2010)

big eejit said:


> "Blow me fuck face. Go to hell. I'm sick of you," Liverpool Director, Tom Hicks Jr to Liverpool fan.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/10/tom-hick-jr-email-liverpool-fan
> 
> At least he's in line with your no class manager.



haha, brilliant. 

You've got to love exactly how clueless these two are. No idea what they were getting into buying an English football club...


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 11, 2010)

He's quit. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8451812.stm 

See ya, fuckface.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2010)

> RAFAEL Benitez last night said he had cleared out the dead wood from the Liverpool squad, leaving him with the four players he really needs.



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...pool-squad-down-to-four-players-201001112368/


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 11, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Russians, comrade.
> 
> Maxi Rodriguez incoming. My Anglo-centric football view means I have no idea what he's like, but no doubt he'll have any flair and ambition squeezed out of him by April.



He played for Argentina in the last world cup, he was the one who scored the volley against Mexico in extra time.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

Apologies if its been on before:



> YOU'VE GOT MAIL
> 
> If the Fiver was forced to apologise and resign every time we sent an ill-advised email to recipients who found them objectionable, production of the world's most tea-timely newsletter would have ceased moments after its maiden excursion more years ago than we care to remember. Luckily, our audience is more tolerant than Liverpool supporters' union Spirit of Shankly, who showcased the fabled Scouse sense of humour by swooning like Victorian ladies overcome by the vapours when a board member from "their" club responded to a series of emails from a disgruntled fan by inviting him to "Blow me, ****face".
> 
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/11/the-fiver-liverpool-shankly


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 12, 2010)

The fact that they are right doesn't, unfortunately, protect some of them from being knobs.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, just can't get myself too worked up over the tiny details of boardroom wrangles. There's enough quality and money to be doing an afwul lot better than we are doing on the pitch.

All this bollocks is a silly distraction.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

That was some run by McAnuff.  Would have been one hell of a goal, but sloppy pass from Aquilani set him on his way.

Liverpool looking a lot better second half, mind.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

Looked neat and tidy tonight. Hopefully Gerrard's injury isn't too bad.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

I appreciate it's easy to be a bit one-eyed as a West Ham fan, but whenever I've seen Liverpool play they've always been most effective when Benayoun gets involved.

Carragher really does not look up to it, though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

penalty reading!


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

...and, true to sod's law, Benayoun gives away a 92nd minute penalty


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Bet those fans that were heading home are pissed off now. haha


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

one kick.....a royal kick!

Dear God, what commentary.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 13, 2010)

Great drama!


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Great drama!



Comedy more like.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> Comedy more like.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

whistles.....


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

Time for Aquilani to show why we paid £20m.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

I was looking for a stream.
Then i found one.
ITV1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I was looking for a stream.
> Then i found one.
> ITV1



I didn't realize it was on till about 70mins in....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

oops


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful goal.
Thought i had missed all the drama.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

there are not enough facepalms


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Taxi for Benitez !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

In rafa we trust!


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

rofl benitez


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2010)

What a save


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 13, 2010)

benni feckin dickhead yon....

c'mon de reds


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

The Keeper was perfect.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Can it really be considered an 'upset' if liverpool lost?


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

What on earth is this commentator about?  Praising the RS fans (those who have turned up, that is) for "getting behind their team"... THEY ARE LOSING AT HOME TO READING YOU TWAT.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> What on earth is this commentator about?  Praising the RS fans (those who have turned up, that is) for "getting behind their team"... THEY ARE LOSING AT HOME TO READING YOU TWAT.



Innit, but it is ITV, they love liverpool.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

I think this is going to finish 3-2


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, the old kick-it-off-the-standing-foot dummy.  Class.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Innit, but it is ITV, they love liverpool.



That was made abundantly clear by beglin's desperate attempts to suggest that "hold" on Aquilani was a pen.

At least the RS fans should be reassured by this, if it finishes as it has - if they do sell Torres and Saint Steven, they will probably be playing Reading considerably more often than they do now, and tha Yanks will have nothing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2010)

5 minutes to save Benitez's job.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Who wants penalties ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

I'lld rather reading went through than have it go to penalties....


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure. On present luck, I reckon we'd miss the lot.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

mattie said:


> Ah, the old kick-it-off-the-standing-foot dummy.



Known in the trade as 'Doing a Gerrard'.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Known in the trade as 'Doing a Gerrard'.



Isnt that getting Phil Collins on the jukebox?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> 5 minutes to save Benitez's job.



I don't think it's quite that serious. But we are having real trouble with teams that park the bus. They always looked like nicking one and it's not the first time we've conceded a goal late on.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

Late goals have been a killer this season.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't think it's quite that serious. But we are having real trouble with teams that park the bus. They always looked like nicking one and it's not the first time we've conceded a goal late on.



Shouldnt that read "teams that are the better side over the two games"?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> Isnt that getting Phil Collins on the jukebox?



No, that's 'Doing the dj'.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

I must have missed the parked bus.


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

lol at that scouse kid crying


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lol at that scouse kid crying


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

Out you go, shite!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't think it's quite that serious. But we are having real trouble with teams that park the bus. They always looked like nicking one and it's not the first time we've conceded a goal late on.



Losing at home to Reading? A team struggling in the relegation zone of the first division? Time for Rafa to go I think. We need a manager who can buy some decent players, not just one in ten.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> Shouldnt that read "teams that are the better side over the two games"?



So much the better side that they equalised in extra time?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 13, 2010)

ffs

I hope benitez seen the advertising hoardings VISIT SPAIN... feckin stay there


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> So much the better side that they equalised in extra time?



Go have a lie down in a fucking dark room......


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> So much the better side that they equalised in extra time?



Yes.  They were better than you in the first game, and were by no means a "park the bus" side tonight.  Werent both your goals deflected in, anyway?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess Liverpool can now concentrate on the.....erm.........errr......ummmmm.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Viva la rafalucion


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I guess Liverpool can now concentrate on the.....erm.........errr......ummmmm.



europa league!

Only joking.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> Yes.  They were better than you in the first game, and were by no means a "park the bus" side tonight.  Werent both your goals deflected in, anyway?



They parked the bus and played on the break in both games ffs.


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

that kid who was caught crying on telly, it was the first game he's been allowed back since he chucked the beachball on the pitch


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> that kid who was caught crying on telly, it was the first game he's been allowed back since he chucked the beachball on the pitch


lol


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Reading have a massive game on saturday.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

So do Liverpool tbh. MUST. BEAT. STOKE.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2010)

can see that ending 1-1.


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh man that was fucking dire.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Well in Reading. The ironic thing was that the 'Pool looked a better team in the 2nd half without Gerrard and Torres. Then Jobi's run and near miss was worthy of winning the tie. Not a pen for me and 'Pool had 2 decent shouts for pens but ultimately the better team won.

Reading take a boo son


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2010)

Totes and Gerrard maybe injured, can this season get any worse?


----------



## mack (Jan 13, 2010)

That was some shameful shit


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh dear. And you can't even say that Reading were lucky.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

oh my days, it just gets better and better....out of the cup to a team about 2 places above the relegation zone in the "championship"...how far can the mighty reds fall?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh my days, it just gets better and better....out of the cup to a team about 2 places above the relegation zone in the "championship"...*how far can the mighty reds fall?*



7th.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2010)

mattie said:


> I appreciate it's easy to be a bit one-eyed as a West Ham fan, but whenever I've seen Liverpool play they've always been most effective when Benayoun gets involved.





mattie said:


> ...and, true to sod's law, Benayoun gives away a 92nd minute penalty


Souness for manager?


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Souness for manager?



Jinxed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## mack (Jan 13, 2010)

Defeat on Saturday in the lunch time kick off against Stoke will surely be the end.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

magneze said:


>



Yes, you won that near 5 years ago.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, you won that near 5 years ago.


Just trying to buoy up the fans on this thread.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

magneze said:


> Just trying to buoy up the fans on this thread.



Oh well carry on.... Nostalgia is the LFC stock-in-trade.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Apparently Hughes has been lined up for next manager.

























Nerys Hughes.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 13, 2010)

the guy doing the post match interviews for itv is an absolute arse


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

That's another comical post match interview from Benitez.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Apparently Hughes has been lined up for next manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

nightowl said:


> the guy doing the post match interviews for itv is an absolute arse



he can only work with what he is given, benitez looks either mentally on the ropes or suffering from linguistic problems.  how many times did he say "there are too many things i didnt like" without ever actually saying what they were?


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Nerys Hughes.


I heard it was Noleen Colon.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

An Announcement


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

also, if anyone fancies a laugh:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/liverpool/hi/tv_and_radio/

"listen live"


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2010)

magneze said:


>


What have you done for me lately?

One decent orgasm 5 years ago and since then you got fat as fuck...and you ain't it anymore.

Even the fans have to say now, for the club.   If one player or one manager is bigger than the club...fair enough.   I don't think they are, though.

Mind you..at least ManU are going down with you.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> he can only work with what he is given, benitez looks either mentally on the ropes or suffering from linguistic problems.  how many times did he say "there are too many things i didnt like" without ever actually saying what they were?



i'd like to have seen that interviewer try that approach on fergie or hughes. he'd have got a serious kicking


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> also, if anyone fancies a laugh:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/liverpool/hi/tv_and_radio/
> 
> "listen live"


A visual version of that programme.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 13, 2010)

Any pics of the kid crying?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> also, if anyone fancies a laugh:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/liverpool/hi/tv_and_radio/
> 
> "listen live"



cheers...great value


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 13, 2010)

nightowl said:


> i'd like to have seen that interviewer try that approach on fergie or hughes. he'd have got a serious kicking


Don't be an arse.


----------



## embree (Jan 13, 2010)

nightowl said:


> the guy doing the post match interviews for itv is an absolute arse



true but to be fair to ITV they had to interview him, he is the Liverpool manager


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

The callers are calling for his head.

"He's brought too many Spanish players in.........."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/bbc_radio_merseyside/

Love Iplayer.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

not dancin' = not in cup
dancin' = in cup

dancin' wins


----------



## nightowl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Don't be an arse.



i'll leave that to you


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

People are even defending the yanks now.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> not dancin' = not in cup
> dancin' = in cup
> 
> dancin' wins



In a five points above relegation haven't won a trophy for 15 years kind of way? Have to agree with you there


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The callers are calling for his head.
> 
> "He's brought too many Spanish players in.........."
> 
> ...



oh damn it's over already

must be a Toffee producer; they've finished with a recording of the goal


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> People are even defending the yanks now.



Yeah,several callers.Amazing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 13, 2010)

nightowl said:


> i'll leave that to you


Pathetic.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The callers are calling for his head.
> 
> "He's brought too many Spanish players in.........."
> 
> ...



I don't know what's worse, the idiots who call radio phone-ins or the idiots that listen to them.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Pathetic.



don't be too hard on yourself


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't know what's worse, the idiots who call radio phone-ins or the idiots that listen to them.



LOL.
I feel your pain.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 13, 2010)

nightowl said:


> don't be too hard on yourself


S'alright. Enjoy going to work tomorrow!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


>



There there.... that'll make it better.....


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> There there.... that'll make it better.....



The biggest gain tonight was that ITV managed to maintain the broadcast for the full 120 mins no?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> The biggest gain tonight was that ITV managed to maintain the broadcast for the full 120 mins no?



Just in case you run out.......


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2010)

My god Liverpool are a shower of shite.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Just in case you run out.......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

benitez's season to date....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


>



Not very good at this are you??


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Not very good at this are you??



He is right though, the fact that we didnt beat them yet this season, of all seasons, continues to depress me.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Beat Burnley 4-0 at home back in September. Not a bad draw but, like every game these days, it won't be easy.



It's looking a lot harder now to be fair.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Not very good at this are you??



I don't know. I think Everton's shit and now hidden attempt to positively endorse their new (hardly warn) away strip is far more hilarious than a picture of a cup of multi-coloured straws.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

big eejit said:


> It's looking a lot harder now to be fair.



Well trawled


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> I don't know. I think Everton's shit and now hidden attempt to positively endorse their new (hardly warn) away strip is far more hilarious than a picture of a cup of multi-coloured straws.



I was merely concerned that at the rate you were clutching at straws with your photos frfom Istanbul you might run out of them.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> I don't know. I think Everton's shit and now hidden attempt to positively endorse their new (hardly warn) away strip is far more hilarious than a picture of a cup of multi-coloured straws.



But not quite as hilarious as watching Liverpool this season?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


>



Cheers


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Cheers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2010)

_shit, stoke city away next......_


----------



## Biffo (Jan 13, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> How come Liverpool are so shite and yet they still won 2-0 at Goodison?



I guaran-fuckin-tee that if Skrtel didn't have hair tonight that winning goal would not have gone in.....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffo said:


> I guaran-fuckin-tee that if Skrtel didn't have hair tonight that winning goal would not have gone in.....



From mate who's a Kopite....



> leaving Raff in charge is like leaving a drunk with severe epilepsy behind the wheel of a bus full of explosives heading for a picnic from the orphanage!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> From mate who's a Kopite....



If he know's him as Raff I can only assume that your mate is Sammy Lee. 

Earlier in the season I was pretty sure it was injuries to blame. Watching the Portsmouth game and the one tonight, followed by the post match interviews, it would certainly appear that Snr Benitez has hit Houllierville big style. If he is the manager in September I would be more than a tad surprised. What's better - having a good solid ginger manager who wins fuck all or an occasionally succesful Spanish nutjob who flatters to deceive?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 14, 2010)

Biffo said:


> If he know's him as Raff I can only assume that your mate is Sammy Lee.
> 
> Earlier in the season I was pretty sure it was injuries to blame. Watching the Portsmouth game and the one tonight, followed by the post match interviews, it would certainly appear that Snr Benitez has hit Houllierville big style. If he is the manager in September I would be more than a tad surprised. What's better - having a good solid ginger manager who wins fuck all or an occasionally succesful Spanish nutjob who flatters to deceive?



Hehehe, nat he's not the umpah lumpah, he's a broad green lad with rather dark ginger hair. 
Frankly i'd be surprised if he's still manager at the end of the season.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

Biffo said:


> If he know's him as Raff I can only assume that your mate is Sammy Lee.
> 
> Earlier in the season I was pretty sure it was injuries to blame. Watching the Portsmouth game and the one tonight, followed by the post match interviews, it would certainly appear that Snr Benitez has hit Houllierville big style. If he is the manager in September I would be more than a tad surprised. What's better - having a good solid ginger manager who wins fuck all or an occasionally succesful Spanish nutjob who flatters to deceive?



There are clear, if intermittent, signs of progress with Moyes, though thats not especially surprising given the position we were in when he took us over and all the things that have taken place since he took charge.  He has also been reasonably lucky with the way football has gone since he took over, its provided a handy excuse and a much lower target to aim at (fourth or fifth rather than challenging for the title).    

Its difficult to see how Rafa is progressing, indeed you could make the argument that he has taken a Champions League winning side and slowly made it worse and worse.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2010)

agricola said:


> Its difficult to see how Rafa is progressing, indeed you could make the argument that he has taken a Champions League winning side and slowly made it worse and worse.



True enough. He's gone from CL winner to beaten finalist to semi finalist to qtr finalist to 3rd in the league stage. With a good chance that his team will not even qualify for next year's tournament, he is indeed progressing backwards at a steady rate.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 14, 2010)

Biffo said:


> True enough. He's gone from CL winner to beaten finalist to semi finalist to qtr finalist to 3rd in the league stage. With a good chance that his team will not even qualify for next year's tournament, he is indeed progressing backwards at a steady rate.



I find the loyalty he still inspires to be astonishing. Have been lurking on a few LFC boards this evening, and although the groundswell of opinion is starting to look bad for the man who brings your paella, there are still numerous diehards who, with no evidence or factual basis to lend their blind faith any credence, believe that Rafa will take the reds to the promised land next season as soon as those howwible yanks go away.

The only other team I can think of with such fly-in-the-face-of-the-fucking-obvious-happy-pill-optimism is Newcastlol and their strange Keegan/Shearer fixation.

Fat lot of good it did them either, mind


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=247822288211&ref=mf

I'm there!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Did not see the score until I opened the BBC 
That is pretty painful, pretty embarrassing for Liverpool.
Playing only for a top four finish now.

Will Rafa stay


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 14, 2010)

No way, Jose?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> No way, Jose?



they don't have the money


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2010)

How long before the link to ebay selling the trophy cabinet?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

Biffo said:


> True enough. He's gone from CL winner to beaten finalist to semi finalist to qtr finalist to 3rd in the league stage. With a good chance that his team will not even qualify for next year's tournament, he is indeed progressing backwards at a steady rate.



Of course, he did win the CL with a totally wank side. So the conclusion is clearly: Let Benitez manage, do NOT let Benitez buy. It's why I don't like the English system. Benitez is a good manager. He is not good in the transfer market. Why lose his good side when you could have the best of both worlds?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Of course, he did win the CL with a totally wank side. So the conclusion is clearly: Let Benitez manage, do NOT let Benitez buy. It's why I don't like the English system. Benitez is a good manager. He is not good in the transfer market. Why lose his good side when you could have the best of both worlds?



Trouble is function creep. Take Real Madrid. Pellegrini doesn't want to be shoe-horning Kaká, CRonaldo, Benzema and Raúl in the same team every week. He wants to be making use of Van der Vaart, Higuaín, Sneijder and Robben (if he had been allowed to keep him...).

Plus, he shouldn't be allowed to sell either (how they could do with Bellamy or Crouch right now...)


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:
			
		

> Trouble is function creep. Take Real Madrid. Pellegrini doesn't want to be shoe-horning Kaká, CRonaldo, Benzema and Raúl in the same team every week. He wants to be making use of Van der Vaart, Higuaín, Sneijder and Robben (if he had been allowed to keep him...).


That's why Benzema and Raul are warming the bench, and Higuain is probably the third name on the teamsheet (after Saint Iker and Cristiano of course). They are, surprisingly, letting him manage.


> Plus, he shouldn't be allowed to sell either (how they could do with Bellamy or Crouch right now...)


Right, he shouldn't be involved in transfers. You need a good relationship between the sporting director and the coach, so you don't end up with the Keane situation, but if you get the right people in both jobs it's very effective.

English clubs always seem to be looking for the next Wenger or Ferguson, who can do the business both coaching wise and transfer wise, but they're just too damn rare.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That's why Benzema and Raul are warming the bench, and Higuain is probably the third name on the teamsheet (after Saint Iker and Cristiano of course). They are, surprisingly, letting him manage.
> 
> Right, he shouldn't be involved in transfers. You need a good relationship between the sporting director and the coach, so you don't end up with the Keane situation, but if you get the right people in both jobs it's very effective.
> 
> English clubs always seem to be looking for the next Wenger or Ferguson, who can do the business both coaching wise and transfer wise, but they're just too damn rare.



Well, Pellegrini is getting his own way because he's winning and winning well. A sticky patch and his independence will probably bite him on his arse...


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

He had a sticky patch. 4-0 to Alcorcon, losing to Sevilla etc.

Amazing as it is, I think Perez is more sensible this time. Perhaps Zidane's influence.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2010)

Discordia said:


> He had a sticky patch. 4-0 to Alcorcon, losing to Sevilla etc.
> 
> Amazing as it is, I think Perez is more sensible this time. Perhaps Zidane's influence.



but the sticky patch coincided with picking Perez's players, not his... so it worked in his favour.

(at Alcorcon both Benzema and Raúl played, Raúl started in the draw with Sporting, as did Guti, Raúl and Benzema started the defeat to Milan, Raúl started the defeat to Sevilla)


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> but the sticky patch coincided with picking Perez's players, not his... so it worked in his favour.
> 
> (at Alcorcon both Benzema and Raúl played, Raúl started in the draw with Sporting, as did Guti, Raúl and Benzema started the defeat to Milan, Raúl started the defeat to Sevilla)



Thats true - the abjectness of the game against Alcoron did strengthen Pellegrini, allowing Raul and especially Guti to be binned.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 14, 2010)

Manager Rafael Benitez vows to fight on at Liverpool


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2010)

Let's hope so, eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Did not see the score until I opened the BBC
> That is pretty painful, pretty embarrassing for Liverpool.
> Playing only for a top four finish now.
> 
> Will Rafa stay



Well he guaranteed the fans a Top 4 finish and DJ Gerrard says they can win the Europa Cup.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> but the sticky patch coincided with picking Perez's players, not his... so it worked in his favour.
> 
> (at Alcorcon both Benzema and Raúl played, Raúl started in the draw with Sporting, as did Guti, Raúl and Benzema started the defeat to Milan, Raúl started the defeat to Sevilla)



Er Raul isn't Perez's player. Raul has his own merry band (which has kind of dwindled to just him and Guti). Perez and Raul don't even like each other much, since he got rid of lots of Raul's buddies. Raul's strength is more fan popularity, but Cristiano etc have kind of stolen that. So yeah, Alcorcon etc have enabled him to bench Raul at last.

Pellegrini getting away with benching Benzema is the real indication that Perez is letting him do his job. Benzema obviously _is_ Perez's man (and Zidane's), yet he's not being forced to play him.

Much as people would hate to admit it, RM are developing into a very, very strong side.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

Can we just get back to laughing at Liverpool on this thread?


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 14, 2010)

Atrophy, but not a trophy.

What a fucking shambles this is. Calls for heads to roll are mounting, but are the owners to be trusted with appointing a new king?

What a fucking shambles


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Can we just get back to laughing at Liverpool on this thread?



Certainly 

Gerrard looks like a man leaving in the summer to me. Getting all pissy at his teammates and just not looking happy at all.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Certainly
> 
> Gerrard looks like a man leaving in the summer to me. Getting all pissy at his teammates and just not looking happy at all.



He's not a smiley person by nature though - and neither would you be if you didn't have a forehead.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Can we just get back to laughing at Liverpool on this thread?



As amusing as this is, watching your bunch of jumped up, oil-money twats going to the wall will be even funnier.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

Meanwhile in RS-land, Sky state that Gerrard is out for two weeks, and Torres is having a knee operation and will be out for about six weeks.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 14, 2010)

As pissed off as I am with recent performances and the manager...

The suggestion of selling the naming rights of Anfield is a step too far by the yanks I believe... I can understand the financial benefits, but for who?



> A Liverpool supporters' group have blasted plans by the club to sell naming rights for the club's new stadium.
> 
> Graham Agg, secretary of the German Reds supporters group described the plans unveiled last week by Anfield chief Ian Ayre as an act of self-destruction after the club's commercial director conceded that naming rights were "an accepted part of building any new footballing venue in the world".
> 
> Plans to secure a sponsorship have been the subject of debate following news that enabling work on the proposed 60,000-seater stadium in Stanley Park will start before the end of April.


source


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

lol at torres and gerrard being out


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lol at torres and gerrard being out



Six and two weeks respectively.
Never funny when players are injured.


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

it is when it means liverpool are even more likely to get fuck all out of this season


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it is when it means liverpool are even more likely to get fuck all out of this season



You even laughed at that poor child on the Kop last night.
(To be fair i did giggle at that too.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2010)

Indeed...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8458296.stm


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lol at torres and gerrard being out



would it be so funny if Gerrard was injured for the summer?

I agree with Sesquipedalian its never funny, I would rather beat a full strength side anytime...


----------



## 1927 (Jan 14, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As pissed off as I am with recent performances and the manager...
> 
> The suggestion of selling the naming rights of Anfield is a step too far by the yanks I believe... I can understand the financial benefits, but for who?
> 
> ...



Its irrelevant really, there is no chance that Liverpool will be building a new stadium in the near future, unless of course they really want to hurtle towards administration and the championship at a rate of knots!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Fernando Torres requires knee surgery
Steven Gerrard will be sidelined for two weeks 
Yossi Benayoun has fractured a rib


----------



## Discordia (Jan 14, 2010)

Frankly if Spurs don't beat Liverpool they might as well just sack 'arry.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Frankly if Spurs don't beat Liverpool they might as well just sack 'arry.



Then hire Rafa?


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> would it be so funny if Gerrard was injured for the summer?
> 
> I agree with Sesquipedalian its never funny, I would rather beat a full strength side anytime...



erm, he's not though. he's injured for two weeks. and to be honest, i couldn't give much of a shit if he's injured for the world cup either.

it will be good for football in england if liverpool miss out on everything this year, and if gerrard and torres being injured helps that, then i'm all for it


----------



## embree (Jan 14, 2010)

players being injured is always funny unless a) they're your players or b) it's a really painful injury. Gerrard's out for two weeks ffs, he's hardly at death's door

Couldn't give a shit if he's injured for the world cup either


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fernando Torres requires knee surgery
> Steven Gerrard will be sidelined for two weeks
> Yossi Benayoun has fractured a rib



Tough team that Reading.

I almost feel sorry for Rafa.

Almost.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As pissed off as I am with recent performances and the manager...
> 
> The suggestion of selling the naming rights of Anfield is a step too far by the yanks I believe... I can understand the financial benefits, but for who?
> 
> ...



It's about the best idea they had so far. 
Football seems to - whether we like or not - follow US sport trends. All stadiums over there are named. It hasn't done Arsenal any harm.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 14, 2010)

if the naming rights paid for say, a torres-quality player once every 2 or 3 years would that not be worth accepting?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> It's about the best idea they had so far.
> Football seems to - whether we like or not - follow US sport trends. All stadiums over there are named. It hasn't done Arsenal any harm.



arsenal's was a new stadium. 

franchises haven't done US sport any harm either?  leagues with no relegation are the future?  fancy some of that here? re-naming traditional stadiums is a TERRIBLE idea. football following  all US sports trends should definitely not be encouraged.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> arsenal's was a new stadium.
> 
> franchises haven't done US sport any harm either?  leagues with no relegation are the future?  fancy some of that here? re-naming traditional stadiums is a TERRIBLE idea. football following  all US sports trends should definitely not be encouraged.



Up to a point, yes.  I wouldnt mind a draft-system being brought in, though it would have to be global to have any effect.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> As pissed off as I am with recent performances and the manager...
> 
> The suggestion of selling the naming rights of Anfield is a step too far by the yanks I believe... I can understand the financial benefits, but for who?
> 
> ...



That's the new stadium, i wouldn't really care if it knocked a bit off the price.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> arsenal's was a new stadium.
> 
> franchises haven't done US sport any harm either?  leagues with no relegation are the future?  fancy some of that here? re-naming traditional stadiums is a TERRIBLE idea. football following  all US sports trends should definitely not be encouraged.



the future is dictated by capitalism whether we like it or not (and I don't) but i wouldn't get too upset about renaming some ground; Newcastle fans even had a more positive attitude saying that they can call it what they want but fans will always call it St james Park 9and a fair amount of media too)

anyway there was probably an outcry years ago when advertisers started splattering their logos on shirts


----------



## mrkikiet (Jan 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> the future is dictated by capitalism whether we like it or not (and I don't) but i wouldn't get too upset about renaming some ground; Newcastle fans even had a more positive attitude saying that they can call it what they want but fans will always call it St james Park 9and a fair amount of media too)
> 
> anyway there was probably an outcry years ago when advertisers started splattering their logos on shirts



which newcastle fans are these? the ones for whom it was the final straw and started the NUST. the ones who wrote to their mps and the council getting them to come out with statements in support of st james'? the fact that it was universally mocked is probably why the regime in chare have dumped it.

renaming anfield is a terrible short term idea.

the one thing we could take from the US is a salary cap.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> the future is dictated by capitalism whether we like it or not (and I don't) but i wouldn't get too upset about renaming some ground; Newcastle fans even had a more positive attitude saying that they can call it what they want but fans will always call it St james Park 9and a fair amount of media too)
> 
> anyway there was probably an outcry years ago when advertisers started splattering their logos on shirts



The US system is anything but "capitalist" - it is (at least when we are talking about the NFL) considerably fairer - in terms of wage caps, the draft, ownership restrictions and franchise player-related restrictions - than the Premier League is.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 14, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> arsenal's was a new stadium.
> 
> franchises haven't done US sport any harm either?  leagues with no relegation are the future?  fancy some of that here? re-naming traditional stadiums is a TERRIBLE idea. football following  all US sports trends should definitely not be encouraged.



What's wrong with having a pre-season draft? And replacing penalties with one-on-ones with the goalkeeper from the half way line? And half-time multi-ball?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> erm, he's not though. he's injured for two weeks. and to be honest, i couldn't give much of a shit if he's injured for the world cup either.
> 
> it will be good for football in england if liverpool miss out on everything this year, and if gerrard and torres being injured helps that, then i'm all for it



Totally agree. It made me laugh anyway.


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 15, 2010)

mrkikiet said:


> arsenal's was a new stadium.
> 
> franchises haven't done US sport any harm either?  leagues with no relegation are the future?  fancy some of that here? re-naming traditional stadiums is a TERRIBLE idea. football following  all US sports trends should definitely not be encouraged.



Surely a franchise based league governed by a central executive is less capitalistic than having 100s of independent companies who agree to a league structure?

I think naming stadiums is a bit annoying, although 'The Emirates' actually has a nice ring to it, unlike Bank of America Stadium or Qwest Field over in the states, although Monster Park (originally Candlestick Park in SF) was quite a cool name. However you have to balance the crassness of the name against the money it can bring in. The University of Phoenix Stadium, home to the Arizona Cardinals, is worth $150m in naming rights and they've been a pretty poor franchise for decades, so Liverpool could probably get a much better deal given the global nature of the Premiership and football in general.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2010)

agricola said:


> The US system is anything but "capitalist" - it is (at least when we are talking about the NFL) considerably fairer - in terms of wage caps, the draft, ownership restrictions and franchise player-related restrictions - than the Premier League is.



Ah, you forgot about accountants (the oil of the system). How come the same teams are always there or thereabouts?


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Ah, you forgot about accountants (the oil of the system). How come the same teams are always there or thereabouts?



In the NFL, at least, they arent.


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Ah, you forgot about accountants (the oil of the system). How come the same teams are always there or thereabouts?



There are a multitude of factors, one pretty big one since the expansion to 32 teams, talent is spread too thin, thus getting a decent 'franchise' QB can put one team ahead for years. This makes the draft more important, but sadly fewer teams in college run pro-style offenses, so drafting a QB has become much harder at the same time that more teams need one. Good management and boardroom level management also makes a big difference, the teams with the worst on field performance are usually the ones furthest under the salary cap, particularly the Bucs. And bad board level management and talent evaluation will set a team back for years, the worst teams in the NFL over the last 5-10 years, the ones that are consistantly bad (Raiders, Rams, Lions) have all had that problem. Meanwhile teams like the Dolphins go from losing 15 out of 16 games one year to winning an extremely tough division the next year, and even an unfashionable team like Arizona, who were absolutely piss poor for years, were inches away from winning the Superbowl last year thanks to some decent draft picks in years gone by. This just doesn't happen in the Premier League, teams either get a ridiculously large injection of cash just to compete with the top 4, and the ones that are now breaking that ranks more on merit are still the highest spenders out of the other 16 teams in the league.

What makes this much worse is the way the top teams are also able to poach the best young talent from other teams, if this were not the case, at least some teams would be able to make a decent fist of a challenge by investing in heavily youth development instead of having to compete for signings with teams with much bigger wallets.

I've found the NFL a breath of fresh air compared to the usual suspects in the Premier League, although all the foreign owners have done their best to shake that up over the last few seasons, this season could be quite an exciting one, but long term we're going to end up with an extremely uneven playing field when a champions league place can make or break a team like Man Utd or Liverpool but not Chelsea or Man City.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh !
I have just seen Benitez latest press conference.
The one where he gets a piece of paper out and reads from it.



(It's like a forced confession.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the first link 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/16/rafael-benitez-liverpool-future
"Before we start, some facts," said the Liverpool manager, whose team were top of the Premier League before visiting the Britannia Stadium last January. "Facts: we are not playing well and we feel sorry for our fans. I have experience as a manager and we know every week that things can change in football, so we have confidence that we will improve. Stoke is the first option we have to improve. We have to be focused on Stoke and not concentrate too much on other things."



But you have to see it on Sky Sports News.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 16, 2010)

Conceding too many goals and not converting some 1/2 decent chances into goals, too much possession that goes nowhere, my biggest complaint really.  I think that if it were a bit more incisive people would be able to chip in with the odd surprise goal here and there.  

Relying on two players to carry an entire team, no matter how world class they are is very risky.  Gerrard nor Torres have played that well, though I think Torres is struggling from lack of service, given his goal the other day.  

There was enough quality in the team last year to come second with some great football at times.  Alonso made a difference but I can't see that one player cannot be worked around. One problem I've noticed is that Liverpool have been lacking any real bite in midfield apart from Mascherano but while I like him he can be quite wasteful at times.  Even with Gerrard on the pitch playing a hard ball team like Reading, they just struggle to win balls in a way that gains possession, lots of ping pong, really scrappy.   Need someone of the stature of Hamman to break up the play and make a nice incisive pass to someone in space.  

This could be managerial incompetence but given his overall record in the last few years and some of the games played, I have reasonable faith in Rafa, it would require a multi-million 'investment' before you could tempt another manager of his quality to a team and I'm not sure what that would give you.

Now there are no properly top class strikers playing, my biggest fear; where the goals are going to come from?  Can't win 0-0.

Anyone know of a dying multi-billion out and out Liverpool supporter?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> In the NFL, at least, they arent.



Agreed - the list of different winners of the superbowl suggest that while shorter dynasties do happen, the fortunes of teams rise and fall far more easily than in Premiership. You only have to look at what's happened to Tampa Bay, owned by everyone favourite sideburned family, the Glazers.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2010)

The biggest change I would like to see in EPL financing would be equal sharing of the tv revenues. Currently the dominance of the big 4 is a self fulfilling prophecy to a degree as TV income streams are so unbalanced. Man U probably receive £20-30m more than the bottom club, although such equality would probably mean the end of Liverpool right now!


----------



## Discordia (Jan 16, 2010)

It's funny how the EPL, which shares revenues to a degree, has a far more entrenched top 4 than Spain or Italy, which don't share revenues at all.

Oh and half the Championship is going bankrupt because of EPL wages (caused by shared TV revenue). It just doesn't work.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't fault Rafa's sense of humour in a time of 'crisis'. The facts press conference yesterday - just over a year anniversary since the last one and (not) coincidentally again on the eve of a tricky away game at Stoke - was top.

As for Babel - take the money and run.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

Reina, Carragher, Kyrgiakos, Skrtel, Insua, Degen, Lucas, Mascherano, Aurelio, Kuyt, Ngog.

Now there's a team to strike fear into the heart of any opponent.

ETA: Seriously though 6 defenders and 2 holding midfielders against Stoke is pretty unbelievable.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> ETA: Seriously though 6 defenders and 2 holding midfielders against Stoke is pretty unbelievable.



i just don't get it, we need to win these games


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> i just don't get it, we need to win these games


 
Who else is there?


----------



## mack (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the end.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> Who else is there?



Babel, Aquilani? Liverpool fans seem to rate Pacheco although I've not seen him myself. Riera seems to be fit enough to be on the bench.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 16, 2010)

> When you walk through a storm
> Hold your head up high
> And don't be afraid of the dark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Wifey is still asleep so I am gonna listen to a bit. 
Will it cheer up my day or leave me at a low ebb for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Wifey is still asleep so I am gonna listen to a bit.
> Will it cheer up my day or leave me at a low ebb for the rest of the weekend?



other than the wifey bit.. thats my feelings too!
must be a stream somewhere..


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 16, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It's funny how the EPL, which shares revenues to a degree, has a far more entrenched top 4 than Spain or Italy, which don't share revenues at all.
> 
> Oh and half the Championship is going bankrupt because of EPL wages (caused by shared TV revenue). It just doesn't work.



well that's because in La Liga the top 2 are entrenched and the rest of the league are complete financial basketcases. Sevilla, Atletico and Valencia probably couldn't even get a round in, let alone buy any players.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> other than the wifey bit.. thats my feelings too!
> must be a stream somewhere..



http://http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=61597&part=sports

I've a very good stream on the top Sopcast link there.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

and there is http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch5.html

bit choppy though


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=61597&part=sports
> 
> I've a very good stream on the top Sopcast link there.



That wont work for me.. do you have to install a player or something?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> That wont work for me.. do you have to install a player or something?



Yeah you do - it only takes a minute though. Just google 'Sopcast' and you'll see the download. I tend to find you get better streams using it.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> That wont work for me.. do you have to install a player or something?



this is working fine for me thankfully http://iraqgoals.net/5138-stoke-city-vs-liverpool-fc-.html


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah you do - it only takes a minute though. Just google 'Sopcast' and you'll see the download. I tend to find you get better streams using it.



thanks for that I will do that at half time..
c'mon the reds


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2010)

Lee Mason really does hate you lot, doesnt he?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 16, 2010)

Kicking the ball out of play then running over someone's legs so you look like you were tripped isn't a penalty.

More importantly though: What a fucking dire football match.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Innit. the only quality (well, his throw-ins anyway) player on either side went off after 20 mins..

oh well. nothing else to do. bring on the next 45


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Goal?


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2010)

Scrappy goal, not even sure if Kyrgiakos even kicked it last tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like an awful game from the BBC text updates


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

magneze said:


> Scrappy goal, not even sure if Kyrgiakos even kicked it last tbh.



Think it hit him more than him kicking it.


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2010)

Oooh, that was close. Hope Liverpool hold on. Nervous last 15 mins..


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Acquilani looks a bargain at £20m


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

i did say i could see it ending 1-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Not tryna build up liverpool fans nerves or anything.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

fuckin ell   

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL 1-1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2010)

Another late goal


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

HA! Cya rafa...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

TrippyLondoner karma is the worst karma.... 

Sounds like Stoke deserved it
Sounds possibly like a 1-1 draw is flattering for both sides too


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> TrippyLondoner karma is the worst karma....
> 
> Sounds like Stoke deserved it
> Sounds possibly like a 1-1 draw is flattering for both sides too



It's about right. Both teams are truly fucking dire.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

off the post!


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2010)

Awful game of football, probably a deserved result.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Good last 15mins as liverpool struggled to hold on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> Awful game of football, probably a deserved result.



About right. One goal each was probably one more than either of them deserved.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

gutted...

I am now genuinely of the opinion tis time for Rafa to pack his bags... gonna cost us £20mil possibly, but thats fuck all cosidering the money he has wasted... for example losing £7mil on the robbie keane deal etc....

He has had long enough to build his team, which as time has progressed has got worse...

Jose?


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2010)

Bloody hell.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> gutted...
> 
> I am now genuinely of the opinion tis time for Rafa to pack his bags... gonna cost us £20mil possibly, but thats fuck all cosidering the money he has wasted... for example losing £7mil on the robbie keane deal etc....
> 
> ...



Why now? With Gerrard, Benayoun and Torres all out, I'd say that a draw away to Stoke was a good result for Liverpool today.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> gutted...
> 
> I am now genuinely of the opinion tis time for Rafa to pack his bags... gonna cost us £20mil possibly, but thats fuck all cosidering the money he has wasted... for example losing £7mil on the robbie keane deal etc....
> 
> ...



More like Paul Hart methinks. Jose's smart remember... He's waitin for lord ferg to finally throw in the towel.


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why now? With Gerrard, Benayoun and Torres all out, I'd say that a draw away to Stoke was a good result for Liverpool today.



Indeed, though loads of people on RAWK are bemoaning how unlucky they were.  I suppose when you have numerous spawny-get wins down the years, when it suddenly doesnt happen (despite having no corners (to Stokes ten), 4 attempts on goal, 3 on target) you notice the difference... though of course Stoke did have two men taken off injured in the first twenty minutes, and the RS goal came from a keeper fuckup that hit Kyriakos.

You would think that Spurs would twat that RS side, though of course the spawn could easily return.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2010)

I reckon Jose would take the Liverpool job, in the summer... _IF_ they could guarantee him a transfer kitty. But all the suggestions are that they can't...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why now? With Gerrard, Benayoun and Torres all out, I'd say that a draw away to Stoke was a good result for Liverpool today.



Its been a growing feeling...
yes injuries have played their part today BUT why are we so reliant on 2 of those three?
Look at Bellamy and Crouch all playing well at the moment... would have been perfect replacements today BUT no, guess who got rid of them..

FFS defeated by Reading and a poxy draw at Stoke... 

Not good enough, Rafa was even saying Shankly had bad periods 

aye thats why we all hate Shankly so much

We are gonna win fuck all this year... we dont need Rafa


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

From the beeb 



> Liverpool boss Rafa Benitez: "The fans are amazing. *If I decide to stay here* it will be because of the fans. I will keep going. Sometimes you have bad moments and now is the time when we have to show character."



Hes fucking nuts. I know ferg's bonkers but jesus...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> From the beeb
> 
> 
> 
> Hes fucking nuts. I know ferg's bonkers but jesus...



Its funny though. I hope he stays.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its funny though. I hope he stays.



I'd like to see 'em relegated, so yeh.. I hope he stays too


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why now? With Gerrard, Benayoun and Torres all out, I'd say that a draw away to Stoke was a good result for Liverpool today.



That's about the size of it. Don't forget Johnson and Agger were also missing through injury.

Liverpool went to Stoke last season as league leaders, played shit and ponced an undeserved point. Today they were understrength and lacking confidence (and generally shite) and were marginally the better team overall and threw away two points.

7 points from 9 including away matches with Villa and Stoke is a decent run by current standards.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 16, 2010)

I am boldly predicting that you will miss out on europe entirely this year.

Fa cup will be won(or losing finalist anyway) by someone who hasn't qualified to europe and you will end up 7th.

Unless you win the uefa cup i guess. Can't rmemeber what other good teams are in there.


dave


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

Biffo said:


> 7 points from 9 including away matches with Villa and Stoke is a decent run by current standards.



exactly... current standards arent good enough
I like quite a few others expect more


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2010)

Aquilani - 20m. What is up with him? Why doesn't he play more? 5 minutes at the end is ridiculous. He must be costing 100K per minute at the moment or something.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I am boldly predicting that you will miss out on europe entirely this year.
> 
> Fa cup will be won(or losing finalist anyway) by someone who hasn't qualified to europe and you will end up 7th.
> 
> ...



Does winning UEFA cup get you a place in the following season's competition?


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

magneze said:


> Aquilani - 20m. What is up with him? Why doesn't he play more? 5 minutes at the end is ridiculous. He must be costing 100K per minute at the moment or something.



'The manager is perfect'

Aquilani actually looks decent. Fuck knows why he's barely played since he signed.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Look at Bellamy and Crouch all playing well at the moment... would have been perfect replacements today BUT no, guess who got rid of them..



Look who signed them and elevated their careers (Crouch particularly) then sold them for a profit. 

Look who chose the formation change for Gerrard to play behind Torres that was so prolific last season. 

Look who's reduced to picking up free transfers this window as well as selling a previous free transfer acquisition for nearly £2m.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Look who signed them and elevated their careers (Crouch particularly) then sold them for a profit.
> 
> Look who chose the formation change for Gerrard to play behind Torres that was so prolific last season.
> 
> Look who's reduced to picking up free transfers this window as well as selling a previous free transfer acquisition for nearly £2m.



Look who signed a crocked squad player for £20m


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> Look who signed a crocked squad player for £20m



The one you think looks quite decent?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

LFC aside for a second Chelsea are really laying it on thick!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> LFC aside for a second Chelsea are really laying it on thick!



4-0 already.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Biffo said:


> The one you think looks quite decent?



Yep. He is. And he begins every match on the bench. Great management.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 4-0 already.



Fucking hell, that is four in 35 mins I think

Will MUFC have another wobble today?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2010)

FAR too early to reasonably judge Aquilani properly, yet, imo.

He looks decent so far, a good passer with decent vision, but a bit off the pace. Still, he wouldn't be the first player from abroad who took a while to settle in the Prem. He's not Veron yet...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fucking hell, that is four in 35 mins I think
> 
> Will MUFC have another wobble today?



34mins to be precise.  Utd could've been 1-0 down earlier.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 16, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Look who signed them and elevated their careers (Crouch particularly) then sold them for a profit.
> 
> Look who chose the formation change for Gerrard to play behind Torres that was so prolific last season.
> 
> Look who's reduced to picking up free transfers this window as well as selling a previous free transfer acquisition for nearly £2m.



I get ya bro.. but lets be honest, I thought we were genuine title contenders last year... especially this year (tho knew we were gonna miss Alonso)... Truthfully it didnt amount too much...

A shake up is needed...

I always believe, we are going to win any game we play, suppose that comes with being a supporter...

'our glory days' were back when we had the 'boot room', experienced employees discussing tactics etc.. thats gone now..

I dunno im just well pissed off at the mo with the whole management/ownership setup, im gonna have a walk in the rain now to cheer myself up!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Forest fans singing 'are you watching liverpool' as they take a 2-0 lead v reading.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I get ya bro.. but lets be honest, I thought we were genuine title contenders last year... especially this year (tho knew we were gonna miss Alonso)... Truthfully it didnt amount too much...
> 
> A shake up is needed...
> 
> ...




True enough. Something has gone tits up this season. Alonso gone is part of it. Injuries are part of it too. A net spend of zero in the summer and having to sell to buy now is another factor. Quite a few players who shone last season haven't this season either. 

But I agree that Benitez has to take some blame too. Stubbornly sticking with Kuyt, Carragher and Insua hasn't helped.

On memory only Citeh in the Top 3 have won their last 3 league games. So my point about current form above stands. I'm as pissed off as you but I don't think fairly successful managers become bad over night. Not finishing Top 4 will see him gone but results like today won't have caused that. Portsmouth away and Reading in the Cup (amongst others) will.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> Yep. He is. And he begins every match on the bench. Great management.



Started three of the previous four matches I think.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Another daft post match interview from Benitez.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2010)

Watching highlights of Benitez interview, what a fucking whining petulant twat..... Asked a question and won't answer it.... Pathetic.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 16, 2010)

I dunno. Once upon a time... maybe 5 games ago. I thought I knew what was wrong. A combination of bad luck, bad injuries, low confidence, cautious management, pressure and a loss of form.

That's a lot for a team to take.. even one as previously well placed as Liverpool.

Now I know there's nothing wrong, really. This is what they call a 'shit season'.

We don't see too many of those as Liverpool fans, but allegedly they happen to other teams quite regularly.

Nobody can put a foot right. Nobody. Did Benitez make good decisions? 

Up until the 89th minute it looked like he did. Then a combination of nerves and more bad luck led to their equalizer. Then Kuyt missed a sitter. 

A sitter. I was on my knees in the pub as it left his head and had my hands in my face by the time it came off the post.

Blame? Think he did it intentionally?

Millimeters. That's been the difference for Liverpool this season.
What can you do about millimeters? Nothing.

Will a new manager change things? Maybe. Will it be better? Maybe.

Maybe isn't good enough. Things need to change for the better from wednesday. Home tie against strong opposition. What can we do as fans to make sure it changes?

Do our bit, innit. Ease the pressure. Give them confidence. Get off their backs.

I want what's best for liverpool football club... and right now that's stability. If the club hasn't got any.. it's up to the fans to provide it. 

Singing from the start. Walking through the storm. All that shit.

Till the end of the season and then we'll see what happens. But one thing is sure.. if it carries on like this with the fans on the players and managers backs.. it's a vicious circle that can't help anyone. The media are waiting for the 'famously knowledgeable' liverpool  fans to give in and become a baying mob like other clubs. Pens poised.

And then maybe.. just maybe we can stick it back up their arses. Leeds beat ManU first time round. The headlines were about Leeds. Reading beat Liverpool and the headlines were about Liverpool.

Vultures, remember.

There's nothing 'wrong' at liverpool football club. It's just that nothing is 'going right'.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> Lee Mason really does hate you lot, doesnt he?


 
Gives lucas a booking and the home team a goal kick.. meaning higginbotham (or whoever) DID NOT touch the ball.

Then gives Fuller a corner suggesting that Kyrgiakos DID get the ball.. but no card for Fullers dive and appeal?

Hmm.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 16, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> Millimeters. That's been the difference for Liverpool this season.
> What can you do about millimeters? Nothing.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2010)

Liverpool are fulfilling a very important role this year. Whenever anybody's club loses, throws away a good position or gets served with a winding up order, there is always Liverpool to think of, and be thankful that your club isn't as fucked up however bad things appear!!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 16, 2010)

1927 said:


> Liverpool are fulfilling a very important role this year. Whenever anybody's club loses, throws away a good position or gets served with a winding up order, there is always Liverpool to think of, and be thankful that your club isn't as fucked up however bad things appear!!




Yeah doesn't really work for west ham fans, or pompey.


dave


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 17, 2010)

"When you tackle a player and he goes to ground it is always a free kick."

Really Rafa?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Fernando Torres requires knee surgery
> *Steven Gerrard will be sidelined for two weeks *
> Yossi Benayoun has fractured a rib



Does anyone know if the Gerrard had a row with Pellegrino at h/t vs Reading so was substituted and suspended for a fortnight story is true? 

Mickey Quinn on Talksport mentioned it today and then its been referred to but not mentioned directly since..


----------



## agricola (Jan 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Does anyone know if the Gerrard had a row with Pellegrino at h/t vs Reading so was substituted and suspended for a fortnight story is true?
> 
> Mickey Quinn on Talksport mentioned it today and then its been referred to but not mentioned directly since..



Have heard that as well, and the wave of Gerrard-is-off stories that have appeared in the papers over the past two days which mention the incident as well must have a source not a million miles from himself.  

That said, Benitez specifically denied it when asked at the post-match press conference.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 17, 2010)

As if any manager wouldn't deny it!

Should be interesting watching the Gerrard/Masch/Torres cleanout in the summer after Liverpool finish 6th!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 17, 2010)

So out of the 4 teams chasing 4th spot Liverpol had the best result of the weekend.

Fact.


----------



## agricola (Jan 17, 2010)

Why isnt anyone taking advantage of your incompetence?  Spawny gets.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 18, 2010)

I've read the Gerrard rumour elsewhere, but now I know Mick Quinn's involved I'm inclined not to believe it.

Fat Head Bruce not keen on Babel, apparently. Can't say I blame him..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Should be interesting watching the Gerrard/Masch/Torres cleanout in the summer after Liverpool finish 6th!



The Doomsday scenario. Jesus fucking wept.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 18, 2010)

Surely that's Everton winning the league?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> I've read the Gerrard rumour elsewhere, but now I know Mick Quinn's involved I'm inclined not to believe it.
> 
> Fat Head Bruce not keen on Babel, apparently. Can't say I blame him..




'Hi Rafa here. Would you like to trade a good player for our crap one? No? Really?'


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 18, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> Surely that's Everton winning the league?



Go and lie down in a darkened room you desperate-for-a-laugh twat.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Go and lie down in a darkened room you desperate-for-a-laugh twat.



I know, they very notion that Everton could win the league again.  Laughable


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> I know, they very notion that Everton could win the league again.  Laughable



Give me that over having Stadtler and Waldorf and Manuel making a cunt of my club any day mate.


----------



## agricola (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> I know, they very notion that Everton could win the league again.  Laughable



Its so mental you almost forget that your last league win was only three years after our last one.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2010)

when did tranmere win the league?


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Give me that over having Stadtler and Waldorf and Manuel making a cunt of my club any day mate.



Get a grip, you mildly bigotted moron.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> Its so mental you almost forget that your last league win was only three years after our last one.


 
That thought occured to me the other day.  Your 80s team was fucking great.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> when did tranmere win the league?



1908.

We are talking about the West Lancashire League, arent we?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 19, 2010)

it's bizarre really how much worse Liverpool are. The only team that finished above them has gone backwards, and they've sold a grand total of two players who were regulars last year. 

for me, Glenn Johnson has been as big a mistake as Aquilani. When you've got limited resources what kind of idiot spends most of their money replacing a perfectly adequate right-back?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's bizarre really how much worse Liverpool are. The only team that finished above them has gone backwards, and they've sold a grand total of two players who were regulars last year.
> 
> for me, Glenn Johnson has been as big a mistake as Aquilani. When you've got limited resources what kind of idiot spends most of their money replacing a perfectly adequate right-back?



Arbeloa was average at best and he wanted to leave. Agreed he could have spent half as much as he did on on Johnson but Rafa loves versatility and Johnson can play RB or RM. Look at Aurelio, Riise, Degen, Dossena. They all played full back and wide midfield. That versatility plus Johnson's rising stock was the appeal. He started great as well then wasn't the same after his first injury. Since then he's been quiet then injured again. 

Aquilani clealry needs time to settle and his erratic form and semi-fitness is proof that Benitez has been right to gently ease him in. Very skilful and very lightweight. Bit like Garcia but better. He'll be fine..... as soon as he stops trying to do clever little flicks every other time he receives the ball.

Probably the biggest influence on Liverpool being poor compared to last year is Gerrard and Torres hardly being fully fit. I can't remember either of them having a great game this season. Maybe Torres' 2 or 3 against Hull? Kuyt, Carragher and Insua have been consistently poor all season so that's five first team regulars that were doing well last season and are not now.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> Get a grip, you mildly bigotted moron.



Mildly bigotted? What's a 'mild bigot'?


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Arbeloa was average at best and he wanted to leave. Agreed he could have spent half as much as he did on on Johnson but Rafa loves versatility and Johnson can play RB or RM. Look at Aurelio, Riise, Degen, Dossena. They all played full back and wide midfield. That versatility plus Johnson's rising stock was the appeal. He started great as well then wasn't the same after his first injury. Since then he's been quiet then injured again.
> 
> Aquilani clealry needs time to settle and his erratic form and semi-fitness is proof that Benitez has been right to gently ease him in. Very skilful and very lightweight. Bit like Garcia but better. He'll be fine..... as soon as he stops trying to do clever little flicks every other time he receives the ball.
> 
> Probably the biggest influence on Liverpool being poor compared to last year is Gerrard and Torres hardly being fully fit. I can't remember either of them having a great game this season. Maybe Torres' 2 or 3 against Hull? Kuyt, Carragher and Insua have been consistently poor all season so that's five first team regulars that were doing well last season and are not now.



The decline in Carragher's form has been especially noteable, though surely  his age / the refs finally waking up to his octopus-antics has affected it as well.  Who do you replace him with, though?


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> What's a 'mild bigot'?



An imbiber who wont drink bitter or lager?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> The decline in Carragher's form has been especially noteable, though surely  his age / the refs finally waking up to his octopus-antics has affected it as well.  Who do you replace him with, though?



Octopus 

Agger is the best CB at the club but he is always injured. Him and Skrtel would be decent together but Skrtel has been poor this season compared to last season too. Kelly is a good young RB/CB and would have had a crack at either position this season but........guess what...... he's injured at the moment.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> An imbiber who wont drink bitter or lager?



There used to be Mild only pubs in some parts on England. Now, Merry Monk mild was lovely.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

Timmy Taylors made some very fine varieties too


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Octopus
> 
> Agger is the best CB at the club but he is always injured. Him and Skrtel would be decent together but Skrtel has been poor this season compared to last season too. Kelly is a good young RB/CB and would have had a crack at either position this season but........guess what...... he's injured at the moment.



Kelly looked very decent against (i think) Lyon, though a Huddersfield supporting acquaintance of mine is convinced there is a deal in place already for them to sign him.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Arbeloa was average at best and he wanted to leave. Agreed he could have spent half as much as he did on on Johnson but Rafa loves versatility and Johnson can play RB or RM. Look at Aurelio, Riise, Degen, Dossena. They all played full back and wide midfield. That versatility plus Johnson's rising stock was the appeal. He started great as well then wasn't the same after his first injury. Since then he's been quiet then injured again.



have we forgotten Albert Rieira already?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> have we forgotten Albert Rieira already?



Not sure how he fits into the above topic. Riera is a left sided attacking player without a hint of defender about him. He's also available again after another injury spell and hopefully will start tomorrow v Spurs. I don't think he can be blamed for Liverpool's poor form this season as he has hardly played.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Not sure how he fits into the above topic. Riera is a left sided attacking player without a hint of defender about him. He's also available again after another injury spell and hopefully will start tomorrow v Spurs. I don't think he can be blamed for Liverpool's poor form this season as he has hardly played.



He played further back when he was at City but that might have been when one of our previous managers was pissing around with wing backs (I saw SWP take up such a role at City as well)


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> He played further back when he was at City but that might have been when one of our previous managers was pissing around with wing backs (I saw SWP take up such a role at City as well)



So far he's played wide left attacking in a 4-4-2 and a 4-2-3-1 for Rafa. Could see him working in a 3-5-2 too as well though. He might be playing up front on his own tomorrow the way things are looking.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Arbeloa was average at best and he wanted to leave.


He's very solid. Not much you could do as he wanted to leave, but you definitely miss him. Doesn't help that GJ has caused you to concede more than he's helped score either.


> Probably the biggest influence on Liverpool being poor compared to last year is Gerrard and Torres hardly being fully fit.


That's just the squad issue again. It's been obvious they've been playing injured, and that's because the squad is a joke.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Arbeloa was average at best and he wanted to leave. Agreed he could have spent half as much as he did on on Johnson but Rafa loves versatility and Johnson can play RB or RM. Look at Aurelio, Riise, Degen, Dossena. They all played full back and wide midfield. That versatility plus Johnson's rising stock was the appeal. He started great as well then wasn't the same after his first injury. Since then he's been quiet then injured again.
> 
> Aquilani clealry needs time to settle and his erratic form and semi-fitness is proof that Benitez has been right to gently ease him in. Very skilful and very lightweight. Bit like Garcia but better. He'll be fine..... as soon as he stops trying to do clever little flicks every other time he receives the ball.
> 
> Probably the biggest influence on Liverpool being poor compared to last year is Gerrard and Torres hardly being fully fit. I can't remember either of them having a great game this season. Maybe Torres' 2 or 3 against Hull? Kuyt, Carragher and Insua have been consistently poor all season so that's five first team regulars that were doing well last season and are not now.



Arbeloa's a good right back who does the basics well. He's not Cafu, but not every right back has to be. As to him wanting to leave, as far as I noticed, Arbeloa really came to a head after Liverpool set about replacing him. Not sure he'd have been as keen without that, and nor would Real have been so keen if he'd come with a proper price tag rather than being a bargain discount.

Anyway, selling Arbeloa isn't really the issue. Spending the entire transfer budget replacing him is. It was a fucking dumb thing to do when they so clearly needed another forward (any forward!) Plus I don't think that Torres' form/fitness is unrelated to carrying the entire forward line whether carrying a knock or not. 

Finally, on the Aquilani coming good thing. After last year, Liverpool were surely thinking of a proper title challenge this year? Again, monstrously stupid to sign a player who wouldn't be able to play any meaningful part in that until at best February, supposedly as a replacement for a key player.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> That's just the squad issue again. It's been obvious they've been playing injured, and that's because the squad is a joke.



The squad would be better if money was made available to strengthen it. In the Summer Benitez sold players to the value of £37m and bought Aquilani and Johnson for that amount. This window he has sold 2 players for approx £6.5m and picked up a freebie in Maxi. For the man who has allegedly wasted £250 million on players (despite his net spend per season = £20m) his current spend in the last two windows is -£6.5 million. If any of that money is made available to spend on new players I will be stunned.

On Saturday 6 of the 14 players used were new signings in the past 2-3 years with a combined purchase price of £3m. There is no money to spend and yet the expectations for strength of squad and achievements remain.

The main argument is that instead of buying Aquilani and Johnson for £37m Benitez should have bought 5 £7-8m players to strengthen the squad. But you know that he would probably have had another 5 Dossenas on his hands. Only Masherano and Torres previously cost big (£18m and £20m). So far so good on the big signings. His newest two have work to do but they'll get there. When Liverpool have two £30m strikers they'll be challenging I reckon.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Arbeloa's a good right back who does the basics well. He's not Cafu, but not every right back has to be. As to him wanting to leave, as far as I noticed, Arbeloa really came to a head after Liverpool set about replacing him. Not sure he'd have been as keen without that, and nor would Real have been so keen if he'd come with a proper price tag rather than being a bargain discount.
> 
> Anyway, selling Arbeloa isn't really the issue. Spending the entire transfer budget replacing him is. It was a fucking dumb thing to do when they so clearly needed another forward (any forward!) Plus I don't think that Torres' form/fitness is unrelated to carrying the entire forward line whether carrying a knock or not.
> 
> Finally, on the Aquilani coming good thing. After last year, Liverpool were surely thinking of a proper title challenge this year? Again, monstrously stupid to sign a player who wouldn't be able to play any meaningful part in that until at best February, supposedly as a replacement for a key player.




Agree Aquilani was a big gamble but he is not a replacement for Alsonso. The big failed gamble is that Rafa thought Lucas was good enough and he clearly isn't. Decent at times but that's it.

Arbeloa (well his wife mainly) wanted out several times and was always going to go to Madrid. Benitez wanted to keep him but clearly only as back up. He played CB as well sometimes so that was additonal loss to the squad.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> But you know that he would probably have had another 5 Dossenas on his hands. Only Masherano and Torres previously cost big (£18m and £20m). So far so good on the big signings. His newest two have work to do but they'll get there. When Liverpool have two £30m strikers they'll be challenging I reckon.



There is plenty of value - even at the exalted level of the RS - to be had for not that much money, even in the areas that need strengthening.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

when Liverpool have two 30mill strikers, it'll be 2020 and they'll be Torres & his ageing clone


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> There is plenty of value - even at the exalted level of the RS - to be had for not that much money, even in the areas that need strengthening.



I agree.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> The squad would be better if money was made available to strengthen it. In the Summer Benitez sold players to the value of £37m and bought Aquilani and Johnson for that amount.



That's one of looking at it... Another is that neither of their title rivals spent big this summer, in fact one made a hefty profit on selling their best player. So really all they had to do was tread water. 




> The main argument is that instead of buying Aquilani and Johnson for £37m Benitez should have bought 5 £7-8m players to strengthen the squad. But you know that he would probably have had another 5 Dossenas on his hands. Only Masherano and Torres previously cost big (£18m and £20m). So far so good on the big signings. His newest two have work to do but they'll get there. When Liverpool have two £30m strikers they'll be challenging I reckon.



I don't think that's the argument at all. The argument is that he should've used the XA cash to actually replace XA in the immediate term and that 17m for a right-back, any fucking right-back was a ridiculous waste of resources, given that Liverpool have one striker. That's more than enough money for a good striker _and_ a good full-back.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> .....he should've used the XA cash to actually replace XA in the immediate term and that 17m for a right-back, any fucking right-back was a ridiculous waste of resources, given that Liverpool have one striker. That's more than enough money for a good striker _and_ a good full-back.



Agree but as I said, he saw Lucas as good enough to replace Alonso, so the money went on other positions. He was wrong. 

The fact that Liverpool's most succesful formation in the last 2 years sees Torres play as a lone striker ahead of one central and two wide attacking players - 4-2-3-1 as opposed to 4-4-2 - means that less out and out strikers are required. The fact that Torres is so good means that any other striker that comes to the club knows he will be a reserve player. The fact that Kuyt, Ngog and Babel can play that role means that Benitez felt another striker was not required. I don't necessarily think that this is right either but it must be how Benitez saw it.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Agree but as I said, he saw Lucas as good enough to replace Alonso, so the money went on other positions. He was wrong.
> 
> The fact that Liverpool's most succesful formation in the last 2 years sees Torres play as a lone striker ahead of one central and two wide attacking players - 4-2-3-1 as opposed to 4-4-2 - means that less out and out strikers are required. The fact that Torres is so good means that any other striker that comes to the club knows he will be a reserve player. The fact that Kuyt, Ngog and Babel can play that role means that Benitez felt another striker was not required. I don't necessarily think that this is right either but it must be how Benitez saw it.



I agree, but the problem Benitez has is that he has a Lucas addiction, surely no other player at the club since Rafa has been there has been indulged as much as the Brazilian?  Has he ever had a good game for you lot?

IMHO the RS would be much better with a 4-5-1, Mascherano as the holding midfielder and Gerrard and Aquilani as the attacking element, with the wingers being two of Rieira / Rodriguez / Babel / Benayoun.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Agree but as I said, he saw Lucas as good enough to replace Alonso, so the money went on other positions. He was wrong.


 
Rose tinted spectacles a little, I feel. Alonso.. good as he was.. was partly responsible for Liverpool's shocking number of draws last season. Fabulous player.. but really needed everyone else to be on form to be influential himself.

Loved having him at anfield... but we didn't need him, and we don't now. That's why Benitez was prepared to sell him.. Barry would have offered more attacking intent to the team - Aquilani will hopefully offer even more than Barry.

What we need is for the players we have to play well and have confidence. 




> The fact that Liverpool's most succesful formation in the last 2 years sees Torres play as a lone striker ahead of one central and two wide attacking players - 4-2-3-1 as opposed to 4-4-2 - means that less out and out strikers are required. The fact that Torres is so good means that any other striker that comes to the club knows he will be a reserve player. The fact that Kuyt, Ngog and Babel can play that role means that Benitez felt another striker was not required. I don't necessarily think that this is right either but it must be how Benitez saw it.


 
He made it clear earlier this season that he felt attacking wide midfielders (to take kuyt's place) were way overpriced and thought he could compensate more efficiently by buying attacking full backs in doss and degen. Neither worked out that well (although degen's looked tidy in his couple of games so far this year). GJ is a huge improvement in this regard.

I think benitez spent xa's money very effectively.. and I look forward to seeing GJ and Aquaman playing at full potential. That combo offers way more to Liverpool and strengthens the bench effectively.

Gerard Houllier once said that "In football you can only prepare for success. You can't programme it."

If I have to wait till next year to see the fruits of maxi and aqualani and GJ's inclusion in the first team.. then fine.

This season went a bit wrong, these things happen. It's annoying, but not really a cause to examine every decision and label it right or wrong.


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> I agree, but the problem Benitez has is that he has a Lucas addiction, surely no other player at the club since Rafa has been there has been indulged as much as the Brazilian? Has he ever had a good game for you lot?
> 
> IMHO the RS would be much better with a 4-5-1, Mascherano as the holding midfielder and Gerrard and Aquilani as the attacking element, with the wingers being two of Rieira / Rodriguez / Babel / Benayoun.


 
You'll see that (with maybe lucas in place of masch) when/if the team start playing well.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> You'll see that (with maybe lucas in place of masch) when/if the team start playing well.



Thats surely the wrong way around, though - you change things up and then improve?  Why change something after you have started playing well?


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> Thats surely the wrong way around, though - you change things up and then improve? Why change something after you have started playing well?


 
Because some things only work when you're playing well. You know the score.. you can afford a luxury player capable of doing amazing things or losing the ball when defenders are on form to cover... but if they're nervy already it can do more damage thn good. And indeed I think this season it has.

Therein lies the problem with players like Babel. He can't pull you out of the shit. He doesn't have that mentality. He's just not that type of player. Wish he was. Ronaldo was. Gerrard, Torres, Benayoun, Kuyt... they all are.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> I agree, but the problem Benitez has is that he has a Lucas addiction, surely no other player at the club since Rafa has been there has been indulged as much as the Brazilian?  Has he ever had a good game for you lot?



Kuyt this season comes close 

Lucas is a decent player and has had a few MOTM appearances. Most notably this season against Man Utd at Anfield. He does a lot, always busy, nothing spectacular but unfortunately is prone to errors. Less so now than at the start of the season and sticking with him has been a good move in my opinion. Morientes got the same loyalty and he consistently failed. Babel hasn't and you have to wonder if he would shine if he got a run of games. Torres being out should be an ideal chance but Benitez obviously doesn't trust him.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 20, 2010)

Kizmet said:


> What we need is for the players we have to play well and have confidence.


 
Not just me that read that in a Spanish accent, surely?


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like Aquilani will be playing a bit further forward in this one.

Reina, Carragher, Skrtel, Kyrgiakos, Insua, Degen, Mascherano, Lucas, Riera, Aquilani, Kuyt.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2010)

Any of you hubcap liberators know of a stream for the game?


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Any of you hubcap liberators know of a stream for the game?



So rude 

But here ya go

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=60589&part=sports

if you have sopcast choose one of those if not try veetle


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=60589&part=sports

Plenty here. I haven't tried any yet though as I've got the Arsenal game on at the moment.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2010)

Much obliged chaps.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2010)

pmsl at Andy Gray, Once a bitter, always a bitter


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2010)

Got to get a second goal early in this second half, or I can see us conceding a late one again.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2010)

What the fuck was that disallowed for?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2010)

Becoming active in retrospect? Grrr.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2010)

Spurs were abject tonight.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 20, 2010)

agricola said:


> Spurs were abject tonight.



Everyone outside the big 3 look shit to be honest. If Everton can maintain their current form it could be interesting.


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2010)

agricola said:


> Spurs were abject tonight.



at fucking best!


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank fuck for that - we got a few dodgy decisions but fuck it we deserve a few.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good result. You might qualify for the Europa League now.


----------



## xes (Jan 20, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Good result. You might qualify for the Europa League now.



lol 

I think they stand a chance of creeping into 4th. Spurs are going to fuck it, can't see City holding on, and Everton can fuck right off. And Villa? Well, say no more.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2010)

We were well worth the win, imagine if Gerrard or Torres had been on the pitch


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, we won one. Tottenham must be really lame.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 20, 2010)

xes said:


> lol
> 
> I think they stand a chance of creeping into 4th. Spurs are going to fuck it, can't see City holding on, and Everton can fuck right off. And Villa? Well, say no more.





i agree. as a spurs fan too. had a bet with my mate tonight that liverpool will finish 4th above man city. l'pool are more than capable of stringing together 5 wins, something even the top three are struggling with at times


----------



## magneze (Jan 21, 2010)

Good result that. Can't write anyone off this season. Arsenal were written off a while ago - now they're top.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wow, we won one.



Won 3 drawn 1 in last 4 matches. 10 points. Joint best form in the league. Without their 5 best players. Not too shabby.


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Without their 5 best players.





gerrard and torres.

who are the other 3?

I never realised it was all so hierarchical at liverpool.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> gerrard and torres.
> 
> who are the other 3?
> 
> I never realised it was all so hierarchical at liverpool.



Benayoun, Johnson and Agger would be in the starting 11 if fit. Yossi has only come into that category in the last season or so. 

Reina is the only other player I would include as a definite starter. Kuyt & Carragher also are but shouldn't be imo. 

Best LFC 11 in the formation Rafa currently uses imo =

Reina
Johnson
Agger
Carragher/Skrtel
Aurelio/Insua
Mascherano
Aquilani
Benayoun
Gerrard
Babel/Kuyt/Rodriguez
Torres


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2010)

Benitez may be off to Juventus according to the Guardian. Gus Hiddink as new Liverpool manager. Will Torres stay if Rafa goes? And Gerrard? Interesting times.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 26, 2010)

Stream of the Wolves game

here


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

This is good too. Sorry if it's the same one

Shit so far though


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Stream of the Wolves game
> 
> here



HaHa  Nice one


----------



## gabi (Jan 26, 2010)

Surely a result for your lot if Juve take the idiot off your hands. Presumably they'd have to buy out his ludicrous contract? Which is prolly the only thing keeping him in the job...

Can't believe juve would be that thick though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 26, 2010)

gabi said:


> Surely a result for your lot if Juve take the idiot off your hands. Presumably they'd have to buy out his ludicrous contract? Which is prolly the only thing keeping him in the job...
> 
> Can't believe juve would be that thick though.



big reputation on the continent. Won La Liga and the CL...


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

Very poor indeed. Unusual seeing the home team park the bus in a league game but that's no excuse. Bag of shite. On the plus side that's 5 games unbeaten and only 1 defeat in 7 as opposed to 29 in 16 or however bad it was.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Bag of shite.



Quite. About as pleasing as the pouch of dry tobacco I bought earlier.

Very one-paced until the introduction of Ngog. Not sure yet what Maxi gives us, Riera must have been miffed to get replaced ahead of him. Nice shot of Aquilani looking non-plussed on the sidelines, like he was waiting for a night bus.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2010)

Seems to me like an unfit/out of form Gerrard is an absolute liability tbh. Everyone looks to him to do everything and if he can't then you're screwed. Liverpool would have done better without him tonight I reckon.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 26, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seems to me like an unfit/out of form Gerrard is an absolute liability tbh. Everyone looks to him to do everything and if he can't then you're screwed. Liverpool would have done better without him tonight I reckon.



There's some truth in that, though he was one of the only Red players on show capable of beating a man. 

Getting more than a bit fed up of going away to teams scraping around at the foot of the table and playing two holding midfielders and one up front. Even when Ngog came on, Derek moved wide.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seems to me like an unfit/out of form Gerrard is an absolute liability tbh. Everyone looks to him to do everything and if he can't then you're screwed. Liverpool would have done better without him tonight I reckon.



Deffo. Should have started with Aquilani behind Kuyt, like the Spurs game, then brought Gerrard on for the last 30. Gerrard has been very average this season, even when he has apparently been fit.


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 27, 2010)

No lols here - Russian news agency reporting Dynamo Moscow have agreed personal terms with Yossi

http://en.rian.ru/sports/20100127/157695746.html

Do hope this isn't true. Sinister sentence in that report:

"the manager doesn't want to sell, but it's not his decision"


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> http://en.rian.ru/sports/20100127/157695746.html
> 
> Do hope this isn't true.



Same here. We'd really miss him.


----------



## g force (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd want to see a better source...Reuters etc via Soccernet before I believe that quote!


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 27, 2010)

Novosti's a reliable source for Russian news. 



*checks Yossi's facebook updates*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2010)

Surely not? He's been one of your best players this season, really doing well...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Surely not? He's been one of your best players this season, really doing well...



Seems weird even if they really need the money given there's been bigger offers for Babel.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seems weird even if they really need the money given there's been bigger offers for Babel.



Has there though?  Since Babel's twitterage Benitez has shunned him almost totally, you would think that if clubs like Birmingham actually had turned up with £9 million then he would have bit their hands off.

As for this, if they genuinely have accepted a £7 million for him, given his importance this year, then problems at the club are clearly far worse than are being made out.  Maybe they are trying to get Benitez to quit?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> As for this, if they genuinely have accepted a £7 million for him, given his importance this year, then problems at the club are clearly far worse than are being made out.  Maybe they are trying to get Benitez to quit?




Didn't Keegan win a constructive dismissal case on that basis though? Risky business that one.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Didn't Keegan win a constructive dismissal case on that basis though? Risky business that one.



They signed someone he didnt want to, and he had a clause in his contract specifying that they couldnt actually do that.  IIRC Curbishley had a similar clause that made West Ham owe him some money as well.

One would imagine Rafa has a similar clause, but it would be interesting to see what other reason there could be for the Yanks to sell Benayoun.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> They signed someone he didnt want to, and he had a clause in his contract specifying that they couldnt actually do that.  IIRC Curbishley had a similar clause that made West Ham owe him some money as well.
> 
> One would imagine Rafa has a similar clause, but it would be interesting to see what other reason there could be for the Yanks to sell Benayoun.



Ah yeah that's right. Kind of makes more sense - any business owner is going to want to retain the rights to sell any assets if they have to I suppose.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 27, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Unusual seeing the home team park the bus in a league game


we had more shots than you. who parked the fucking bus?


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah that is a bit unfair - we were ponderous, Doyle was the best player on the pitch.

Yossi story kocking around all over the place today, generally with a sale being ruled out.

Juve have drawn up a contract to offer Rafa, apparently, with their current manager out on his ear later today & a temp hired until the summer.

Is the season over yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Is the season over yet?



It can't be until.....



Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2010)

Juve? Really? I could see his style of play working in Italy and maybe its tempting to try and re-build that side but it's not like he'll be given a massive transfer kitty to do it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2010)

g force said:


> Juve? Really? I could see his style of play working in Italy and maybe its tempting to try and re-build that side but it's not like he'll be given a massive transfer kitty to do it.



He wouldn't need a big kitty, Rafa's real shrewd in the transfer market.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 29, 2010)

Juve have appointed a new manager. And it's not Rafa.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, but it's a short term deal until Rafa arrives in the Summer:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/29/juventus-sack-ciro-ferrara-alberto-zaccheroni


----------



## Discordia (Jan 29, 2010)

They were never going to appoint Rafa midseason....probably be there in the summer though.

Welcome back Fernando, welcome to Spain Javier!


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2010)

Rafa has reaffirmed his committment to driving the RS forward:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/29/rafael-benite-admits-juventus-interest


----------



## big eejit (Jan 29, 2010)

agricola said:


> Rafa has reaffirmed his committment to driving the RS forward:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/29/rafael-benite-admits-juventus-interest



By going to Juve.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Oh, but it's a short term deal until Rafa arrives in the Summer:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/29/juventus-sack-ciro-ferrara-alberto-zaccheroni



Did the moyesiah turn them down?


----------



## mack (Jan 30, 2010)

Team for Bolton.

Reina, Carragher, Skrtel, Kyrgiakos, Insua, Aquilani, Mascherano, Kuyt, Gerrard, Riera, Ngog.

Lets hope this is the formation to actually create some chances.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2010)

mack said:


> Team for Bolton.
> 
> Reina, Carragher, Skrtel, Kyrgiakos, Insua, Aquilani, Mascherano, Kuyt, Gerrard, Riera, Ngog.
> 
> Lets hope this is the formation to actually create some chances.



_One_ defensive midfielder for a home game against a bottom-half team?  I cant wait to read the "Rafa is a genius!!!1" posts on RAWK after you twat Bolton.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 30, 2010)

agricola said:


> _One_ defensive midfielder for a home game against a bottom-half team?  I cant wait to read the "Rafa is a genius!!!1" posts on RAWK after you twat Bolton.



Never quite got why people use fan sites of rival teams. Unless it's out of pure bitterness it's a bit odd really.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 1, 2010)

A few clean sheets in a row, but still looking poor. The Greek's been decent in that run.

Am *not* looking forward to next weekend. They're always such shit games, regardless of the result.

*insert 'just like every week' line here*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2010)

Three interesting games coming up. Everton, Arsenal and Man.City. Winning all three would be a boost.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Three interesting games coming up. Everton, Arsenal and Man.City. Winning all three would be a boost.



Would be a fucking miracle to be honest.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Would be a fucking miracle to be honest.



You should beat City based on their recent games, and if Arsenal play like they did against us and Utd that is eminently winnable too.

This derby is massive though.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2010)

agricola said:


> You should beat City based on their recent games, and if Arsenal play like they did against us and Utd that is eminently winnable too.
> 
> This derby is massive though.



In theory it should be a win v Everton, defeat to Arsenal and a draw at Citeh. Who knows though? I can guarantee the derby will v ugly though. Again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Would be a fucking miracle to be honest.



Rafa could do with a few miracles.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2010)

Biffo said:


> I can guarantee the derby will v ugly though. Again.



A certainty if Benayoun is playing.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 2, 2010)

Interesting rant from Kewell's agent here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/02/harry-kewell-liverpool



> "Look at Liverpool. Why is it that over so many recent years, usually around November, lots of their key players are injured? It's always soft-tissue injuries. How come other clubs, like Arsenal, don't have that sort of a dilemma? And why do their players recover quicker? There's logical reasons for all of this."


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 2, 2010)

how is he citing Arsenal as an example of good practice! (although, in fairness, he's talking about "soft-tissue" injuries presumably rather than the contact injuries that Arsenal players seem to get on a regular basis)


----------



## Biffo (Feb 2, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> A certainty if Benayoun is playing.



I'll see your Yossi and raise you a Neville.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> A certainty if Benayoun is playing.



Picked as 'the ugly one' in a team that has Dirk Kuyt in it. Harsh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2010)

We've signed Milan Jovanovic on a pre-contract,

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article7012590.ece

He's already got the right idea.

 "Everton aren't a big club. That club I have turned down already,"


----------



## revol68 (Feb 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've signed Milan Jovanovic on a pre-contract,
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article7012590.ece
> 
> ...



I'd have been more impressed if youse had signed Mila Jolovich.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 6, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Picked as 'the ugly one' in a team that has Dirk Kuyt in it. Harsh.



How can you say such a thing about this beautiful man?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2010)

10 Vs 12 and we still beat them.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> 10 Vs *12* and we still beat them.



Oh do fuck off.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 6, 2010)

Thought the aggro was evenly balanced, tbh. Carra on Pienaar, Cahill on the Greek, Pienaar on Masch, the Greek on Screech and vice versa. Pienaar probly got a red for persistent cuntage.

Much better when a football game broke out in the second half. Masch, Agger, Gerrard and, latterly, Lucas all stod out for the Redmen. The bloos will be pleased to have Arteta back, he's a gem in a murk of nark.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2010)

The thing I love the most about derbies is Moyes's boggle eyed ranting on the touch line as he realises that Rafa has him and his shitty team in his pocket yet again.


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2010)

Just caught up with this. Pretty dire game but very glad of the three points. Agree that second half was better when some actual football got played.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

Listened to most of this on the wireless. 
Both teams seemed less than average but overall a good weekend for the reds following other teams results.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 8, 2010)

Arsenal, then. Their vulnerability on the break means we should play our quick players, like, erm....ah...er....



Riera, I guess. Babel? Let's hope not, eh? Rather Aurelio start in place of Insua, who I can see getting caught out by the Arse's passing.

10 years to the week since we last won at Arsenal. Kudos to the poster who identifies the scorer of the winner that day.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Thought the aggro was evenly balanced, tbh. Carra on Pienaar, Cahill on the Greek, Pienaar on Masch, the Greek on Screech and vice versa. Pienaar probly got a red for persistent cuntage.
> 
> Much better when a football game broke out in the second half. Masch, Agger, Gerrard and, latterly, Lucas all stod out for the Redmen. The bloos will be pleased to have Arteta back, he's a gem in a murk of nark.



From what I saw of the highlights, I'd agree.

Pienaar's was easily the worst challenge of the match, a definite straight red. Mascherano is lucky to still have a leg. Greek-ys challenge was a red, but Felliani's wasn't much better...

Masch man of the match for me. Lucas also decent, Kuyt and Gerrard too, as expected.

Liverpool looked well drilled and disciplined after the sending off, whereas Everton got gradually less and less penetrating. And they weren't very penetrating to start with. Not sure what Moyes said at 1/2 time, but he got it wrong.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2010)

Long (ish) story, but I have to bet on either Liverpool or Arsenal to win on Wednesday, where is my money safest?

(question posted in both threads for fairness)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Arsenal, then.



Then the Uefa 
Then City 
Then more Uefa  

Gonna be a tiring four games. Liverpool are scraping out points from tatty looking games and have not conceded for a but. Arsenal and Man City are a bit tougher though, not sure if the reds can keep it up here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Long (ish) story, but I have to bet on either Liverpool or Arsenal to win on Wednesday, where is my money safest?
> 
> (question posted in both threads for fairness)



Dunno, Arse have come off the back of a few poor results and are at home, their heads could be down - or this could be a fight back. i'd keep my money in my pocket if i was you.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dunno, Arse have come off the back of a few poor results and are at home, their heads could be down - or this could be a fight back. i'd keep my money in my pocket if i was you.



Can't unfortunately, part of a 'Last Man Standing' competition in the local.

Have to pick a team to win (draw or loss = eliminated).

Already used Man U, Birmingham, Chelsea, Man City, Spurs, Villa and Everton, can't have any of them but rest of teams are an option (shitty set of fixtures though)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Can't unfortunately, part of a 'Last Man Standing' competition in the local.
> 
> Have to pick a team to win (draw or loss = eliminated).
> 
> Already used Man U, Birmingham, Chelsea, Man City, Spurs, Villa and Everton, can't have any of them but rest of teams are an option (shitty set of fixtures though)



I'd be tempted to go for a draw if I had to bet on this one. If I had to bet on a winner though I'd go for Arsenal just because they're at home, and without Torres I don't think Liverpool have it in them to break like Man U and Chelsea did. Could go either way though - it's a stretch to say Liverpool have been playing well but they have been effective.

So that's useful isn't it?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 8, 2010)

Arsenal because they haven't played as badly as the press makes out, and the areas they have been poor in Liverpool aren't ideally equipped to counter. Iffy backline makes up for Arsenal's lack of strikers, and Liverpool are not a counter attacking team.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 9, 2010)

So it looks like Liverpool are switching from the cowboys to the indians:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/09/liverpool-deny-indian-investors


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice see Benitez show his clearl ignorance of the rules of football last night claiming it was a penalty at the end..... One of you lot should remind him it needs to be in the box.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 11, 2010)

Should teach Gerrard to dive better too. He really is hopelessly transparent.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2010)

Just shows what a gulf there is at the top. We can beat weak teams like Everton when we are down to 10, but can't beat an Arsenal side that has been hopelessly outclassed by Man Utd and Chelsea.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just shows what a gulf there is at the top. We can beat weak teams like Everton when we are down to 10, but can't beat an Arsenal side that has been hopelessly outclassed by Man Utd and Chelsea.



Yep, huge gulf in class between the Big 3 and the rest.







  You met us on a bad day, that's all.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Should teach Gerrard to dive better too. He really is hopelessly transparent.



It works tho. He got a free kick against Everton for that thing where he splays his legs and goes down like male prostitute waiting to be fucked up the arse.


----------



## mack (Feb 11, 2010)

"What yer gorra do is splay yer legs like yer goin down like a male prostitute waiting to be fucked up the erse"

Is this an Evertonians worst nightmare - 2 Stevie G's diving all over the place?


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2010)

big eejit said:


> It works tho. He got a free kick against Everton for that thing where he splays his legs and goes down like male prostitute waiting to be fucked up the arse.



I seem to recall that same move got Hibbert booked (and then sent off at Stevie G's request of course) in the Clattenburg derby as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 11, 2010)

how many times has Stevie La MBE been booked for diving in his career then?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 12, 2010)

mack said:


> "What yer gorra do is splay yer legs like yer goin down like a male prostitute waiting to be fucked up the erse"
> 
> Is this an Evertonians worst nightmare - 2 Stevie G's diving all over the place?



A classic case of the waxwork having more personality than the footballer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2010)

agricola said:


> I seem to recall that same move got Hibbert booked (and then sent off at Stevie G's request of course) in the Clattenburg derby as well.



Yeah, he was totally in the right bringing him down as the last man back, and face it - you couldn't win the derby this time despite the ref not sending off your players so it wouldn't have made a difference anyway.




			
				 Fedayn said:
			
		

> A classic case of the waxwork having more personality than the footballer.


 Ouch!. go easy with that banter!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ouch!. go easy with that banter!



Wasn't banter, merely a fact.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 14, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> A classic case of the waxwork having more personality than the footballer.



Your relationship with a blow-up doll is obviously affecting your judgement on this one.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Your relationship with a blow-up doll is obviously affecting your judgement on this one.



I think you've got me mixed up with Mr Gerrard himself. Though I do think you should have the manners to refer to her by her real name, Alex.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Your relationship with a blow-up doll is obviously affecting your judgement on this one.





Fedayn said:


> I think you've got me mixed up with Mr Gerrard himself. Though I do think you should have the manners to refer to her by her real name, Alex.



Why did you give your blow-up doll a blokes name?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 14, 2010)

the 'banter' between you two is nearly as shite as the last merseyside derby.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 14, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why did you give your blow-up doll a blokes name?



Given, unlike you, I don't own or need one i'm at a loss as to what you're on about.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> the 'banter' between you two is nearly as shite as the last merseyside derby.


Coming from you that's a compliment.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 14, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why did you give your blow-up doll a blokes name?



It's a purple-nosed one he got second hand off revol.


----------



## mack (Feb 18, 2010)

How long have they had extra officials at each end in this tournament?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 18, 2010)

mack said:


> How long have they had extra officials at each end in this tournament?



I was wondering what those were.


----------



## mack (Feb 18, 2010)

It's like a whole new world this EUFA cup


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 18, 2010)

You know when they announce people like 'Christopher Banks on the Kop end contact your nearest steward', is that a trap by the police to nab wanted folk?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2010)

They're a bit shit these days, aren't they? That was a rubbish game against the mighty Unirea Urziceni (who they?).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2010)

A win's a win. Do I have to mention yesterday's Arse implosion? Why yes I do!


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2010)

tbf, they were playing someone half decent. and they managed to get through to the knockout stages


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2010)

editor said:


> They're a bit shit these days, aren't they? That was a rubbish game against the mighty Unirea Urziceni (who they?).



Yeah, can't disagree. Deathly dull game.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good piece of dead pan comedy from the Guardian sub editors today.



> *Europa League:* Steven Gerrard revealed he is confident Liverpool can win the tournament following victory over Unirea Urziceni


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2010)

TruXta said:


> A win's a win. Do I have to mention yesterday's Arse implosion? Why yes I do!


Arsenal played a whole load better than Liverpool's efforts last night.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 19, 2010)

editor said:


> Arsenal played a whole load better than Liverpool's efforts last night.



Even when Arsenal are shit atleast they are usually entertainingly shit, busting out all sorts of slapstick, absurdity and Wenger's melodrama, Liverpool are just a boring bag of shit to watch with a depressed fat spanish waiter's cringe inducing attempts at sarcasm to look forward to for afters.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah. I agree, Arse do play more entertaining, and quite likely better football atm. Just winding you up a little. On the Wenger vs Rafa front, Rafa does come out with some painful attempts at sarcasm, but surely even Gooners must see that Wenger is constitutionally unable to criticise his own team in public.

I mean, come one - the backpass from Sol wasn't really a backpass? Porto shouldn't have been allowed to take the subsequent free kick quickly? Fabregas at least wasn't afraid of owning up to how crap they were in defence. I reckon that Wenger's just trying to protect his team, and nothing wrong with that, but then what's the difference between him and Rafa when they both come off as slightly delusional in so doing?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 20, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just shows what a gulf there is at the top. We can beat weak teams like Everton when we are down to 10, but can't beat an Arsenal side that has been hopelessly outclassed by Man Utd and Chelsea.



And the gulf between the big 3 and the rest just keeps getting bigger....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2010)

Goodness gracious that was a load of shite, two teams with the attacking nous of roadkill. The only good to take from that was seeing Nando back on the pitch.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2010)

Could not catch it but thanks for the summary. I thought this would be a cracking game but 0-0 is a bit meh. Now fourth/fifth are another couple of points adrift. Oh well....


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2010)

6 yellow cards for us in a not particularly vicious match, maybe two decent chances in the whole match, a deathly lack of creativity that only lessened when Yossi came on for Maxi. Kuyt totally clueless and isolated up top. Fair result tho, a point's a point. 

I can only see us getting better, what with Nando, Johnson, Yossi and hopefully Aurelio back in the team again.

E2A; City still have Chelsea, Tottenham, Manchester United, Arsenal and Aston Villa in the weeks ahead, so they should normally lose some points to those teams. More worried about Spurs and Villa tbh.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounded awful from what I heard on the radio. I couldn't even muster up the enthusiasm to watch the 'highlights' on MOTD.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

So just how bad is Aquilani in training?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just watching the  Guardian's Champions elect getting beat by Wigan. 

Liverpool are a total shower of shit and I'm loving it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Just watching the  Guardian's Champions elect getting beat by Wigan.
> 
> Liverpool are a total shower of shit and I'm loving it.


 
fuck me you're an unpleasant troll, fair play


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2010)

Wigan eh?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2010)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2010)

Chuckle chuckle.....

Viva la Rafalucion


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2010)

The fact that we got beat twice by that shower will forever be the piss on this seasons chips.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2010)

The season starts here.


----------



## mack (Mar 8, 2010)

We're fucked


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2010)

The best Spanish manager in the NW?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The season starts here.



Dandred hopes so.......



Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2010)

MacAteer is criticizing Benitez on Radio Merseyside.  And he is making sense!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2010)

MacAteer for Liverpool manager. With John Barnes.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Dandred hopes so.......



That's the OP of the season


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> MacAteer is criticizing Benitez on Radio Merseyside.  *And he is making sense!*



Now that would be remarkable....


----------



## Discordia (Mar 8, 2010)

The saddest* part is when Liverpool lose their CL spot to Citeh, Citeh will spend countless millions to ensure they stay there. Forever.

*sarcasm


----------



## kained&able (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah cheers for that liverpool, really helpful. Fucking twats.


dave


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 8, 2010)

Benitez must stay! Top manager, real communicator, good motivator, polite & respectdul ro others.................


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2010)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Benitez must stay! Top manager, real communicator, good motivator, polite & respectdul ro others


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

Benitez shouldn't be getting all the flack. The abject performances of the players, Gerrard in particular, is at least as much to blame.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 9, 2010)

In Rafa we trust.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2010)

agricola said:


> MacAteer is criticizing Benitez on Radio Merseyside.  And he is making sense!





Fedayn said:


> Now that would be remarkable....



Does anyone have an MP3 of this because it sounds pretty implausable...


----------



## mack (Mar 9, 2010)

At this rate we aren't even going to qualify for the Europa league.

I've seen us play badly this year but to be beaten by a team who hardly even had to try was particularly sickening.

Why didn't Johnson start, if he's fit for the bench why not start him?

Why was Babel only brought on for the last few kicks of the game when in his last few matches he's actually been trying really hard and been one of our better players.

Gerrard in midfield looked as though he'd never played there before, his passing was all over the place.

The one thing that did stand out for me was you would usually find Benitez prowling the touchline barking instructions and a bit of encouragement.
Every time the cameras cut to him he was sat on his hands and rolling his eyes.

Anyway - I thought getting into the top four was going to be hard enough but now with all the teams around us with games in hand, a trip to Utd in a couple of weeks who'll no doubt be more determined than ever to get a result against us and the last game of the season being against Chelsea we've got no chance.

Bunch of arse.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Benitez shouldn't be getting all the flack. The abject performances of the players, Gerrard in particular, is at least as much to blame.



Does Benitez buying near all those players, training those players and managing those players not make him responsible then?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Benitez shouldn't be getting all the flack. The abject performances of the players, Gerrard in particular, is at least as much to blame.



I never get this defence of managers. If you assemble a group of players who are shit, or shiftless or whatever, it's your responsibility when they're lazy or rubbish. What's more , what's are you going to do? Ship out the whole squad and get a new one? Or try and find a manager who can make them play better?

The players are responsible is a nonsense defence.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Does Benitez buying near all those players, training those players and managing those players not make him responsible then?



He didn't buy Gerrard, who has been Liverpool's worst player all season. He bought Torres, who has been Liverpool's best player all season.

Don't get me wrong, he deserves loads of blame. The Aquilani and Johnson buys in particular were shocking pieces of business. But Gerrard, who is meant to be their "franchise player" ala Rooney/Fabregas, hasn't been arsed all season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> He didn't buy Gerrard, who has been Liverpool's worst player all season. He bought Torres, who has been Liverpool's best player all season.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he deserves loads of blame. The Aquilani and Johnson buys in particular were shocking pieces of business. But Gerrard, who is meant to be their "franchise player" ala Rooney/Fabregas, hasn't been arsed all season.



ok, so Benitez has been at the club since 2004. That's 6 years he's had to get rid of Gerrard, and in most of those years he could 've sold him for 50m GBP or thereabouts. If Gerrard's attitude is suspect then he's had plenty of time to get shot of him, if it's not Gerrard's problem, then it's Benitez's responsibility to get the best out of him. Football managers are hired to manage other humans, not football playing robots, finding people's motivations is part of their job.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

So a player can never be held responsible for putting in garbage performances? It's always the manager's fault for not getting the best out of them, or getting shot of them?

He played well last year, under Benitez. He's been abject this year, under Benitez. I don't see that as Benitez's fault, personally. Gerrard is presumably disappointed about last year, and realises Liverpool will never win the title with him. That's his problem.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> So a player can never be held responsible for putting in garbage performances? It's always the manager's fault for not getting the best out of them, or getting shot of them?
> 
> He played well last year, under Benitez. He's been abject this year, under Benitez. I don't see that as Benitez's fault, personally. Gerrard is presumably disappointed about last year, and realises Liverpool will never win the title with him. That's his problem.



The player is responsible for HIS performance. He's held responsible for them BY the manager, who is responsible for the team's performance.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> But Gerrard, who is meant to be their "franchise player" ala Rooney/Fabregas, hasn't been arsed all season.



Wonder if he's even arsed about going to South Africa? He'll be in the squad BUT......


----------



## Infidel Castro (Mar 9, 2010)

"Magic spectacles shed new light on Scouse flops"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 9, 2010)

Where's Biffo? Is he consoling himself by continuing to celebrate Michael Owen being injured?


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 9, 2010)

What's Rafa's "guarantee" worth now?


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 9, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



I don't think I will ever, ever tire of seeing this.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 9, 2010)

If we make fourth place, Mancini, Redknapp & O'Neill should all resign in shame.

That. Was. Just. Awful.


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> If we make fourth place, Mancini, Redknapp & O'Neill should all resign in shame.
> 
> That. Was. Just. Awful.



If they don't make fourth then Rafa will have to resign, which would be a great loss to all those who love Scouse-based comedy.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 9, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> If they don't make fourth then Rafa will have to resign, which would be a great loss to all those who love Scouse-based comedy.


 
Fret not, chappie - comedy managers come & go, but Everton will always be there.

I've got a theory Rafa's running the season down so he can get out in the summer. Nothing else could explain Maxi getting 90 minutes last night.


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Fret not, chappie - comedy managers come & go, but Everton will always be there.



Well, I'm not an Everton fan but, to my knowledge, David Moyes hasn't promised to deliver European football next season, let alone a place in the Champions League.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Fret not, chappie - comedy managers come & go, but Everton will always be there.



Is that Everton who're only a few points behind you with a game in hand, despite having had about half their squad injured til about December??


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 9, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> Well, I'm not an Everton fan but, to my knowledge, David Moyes hasn't promised to deliver European football next season, let alone a place in the Champions League.


 
Well he wouldn't, would he? 

Seriously, though, cut me some slack. Everton are the only thing I've got left to laugh at.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 9, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is that Everton who're only a few points behind you with a game in hand, despite having had about half their squad injured til about December??



indeed it is: thank god we don't have to play thugs/cloggers like the redshite every week....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is that Everton who're only a few points behind you with a game in hand, despite having had about half their squad injured til about December??



nah, the Everton whose season ended last week in Porto...


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 9, 2010)

Think Everton will overtake the pool next year....bet Torres wishes he'd signed for a club that won things...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> I don't think I will ever, ever tire of seeing this.




My favourite bit is actually "Alonso staying long term"


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Fret not, chappie - comedy managers come & go, but Everton will always be there.



Yeah, we'll alwats be hereto laugh like fuck at your grandiose claims of 'This season la'...... As said by Stevie G, Jamie La etc etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is that Everton who're only a few points behind you with a game in hand, despite having had about half their squad injured til about December??



No, injuries only count when it's Libpool players injured.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 9, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Think Everton will overtake the pool next year....bet Torres wishes he'd signed for a club that won things...



Atletico are in the Cup final back in Spain, so by the end of the season the trophy hauls since Torres left might well be Atletico 1 - 0 Liverpool!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Atletico are in the Cup final back in Spain, so by the end of the season the trophy hauls since Torres left might well be Atletico 1 - 0 Liverpool!



Even if he'd have stayed he would at least have been at a club that came close to winning things...


----------



## g force (Mar 10, 2010)

And just as inconsistent too.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Nothing else could explain Maxi getting 90 minutes last night.



I think Benitez, being utterly clueless how to deal with the current situation and being desperate for any 'remedy' explains it rather well actually.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2010)

And now Benitez is developing selective amnesia....

Rafael Benitez hits back at Wigan chief Dave Whelan 



> Reds manager Benitez hit back: "I do not talk about Wigan. He [Whelan] should talk about his own club."



Rafa forgetting, ever so conveniently, he's had plenty to say about other clubs and personal remarks about other managers too...... 

And apparently, it's  yet another opportunity to get the season back on track and 'put things right'.... 



> "This is an opportunity to put things right and try to get a good result.
> 
> "In football you sometimes prefer to rest but at this time it is good to have a match quickly after what happened at Wigan."


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2010)

What an absolute twat that man is, though of course it is not exactly news that he is a hypocrite.


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2010)

Lille 1 RS 0.  Awful game, brought to life by a sublime moment of comedy from Hazard and the RS defence.

Why did Rafa buy Aquilani, again?


----------



## magneze (Mar 11, 2010)

Pretty poor game. Flashes of action. Another 1-0 with a late goal conceded at the end.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.



Not taking the piss here, but surely a performance like that - after the criticism of his own players following the Wigan game - suggests Benitez has not got the confidence of the dressing room?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

agricola said:


> Not taking the piss here, but surely a performance like that - after the criticism of his own players following the Wigan game - suggests Benitez has not got the confidence of the dressing room?



Thanks for taking such a close interest, what team do you support again?


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2010)

Liverpool were shit. That was a dour, awful performance completely lacking in passion or excitement.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 11, 2010)

editor said:


> Liverpool were shit. That was a dour, awful performance completely lacking in passion or excitement.



Sounds like liverpool to me.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Thanks for taking such a close interest, what team do you support again?



Is that your dummy on the floor?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Is that your dummy on the floor?



fucking hell, the old ones are the best. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9891074&postcount=1092


----------



## Sunray (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.



The performance against Wigan was appalling.  I can't remember the last game where players were just giving the ball away so needlessly.   

Why do players do that?   Clearly the players are shit and not the manager.  I can't see how a manager would tell a team to give the ball away.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> fucking hell, the old ones are the best.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9891074&postcount=1092



Well you will keep behaving like a crying child what do you expect.... Perhaps we should put come calpol in your bottle to keep the whining down a bit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Well you will keep behaving like a crying child what do you expect.... Perhaps we should put come calpol in your bottle to keep the whining down a bit.



How is this behaving like a crying child?



> We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.



Where's the whining there?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 11, 2010)

Shit I was hoping they'd get to the final of that consolation cup as City will no doubt drop points along the way and this would have kept one of the three rivals occupied


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Well you will keep behaving like a crying child what do you expect.... Perhaps we should put come calpol in your bottle to keep the whining down a bit.



careful, we don't want to have another Maddie McCann on our hands.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> How is this behaving like a crying child?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the whining there?



Here......



sleaterkinney said:


> Thanks for taking such a close interest, what team do you support again?



Glad to help


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.



Liverpool have been playing poorly for a while but were somehow getting the results. Can't believe the difference when you consider this time last year they were thumping Man U and Villa. Rafa's 'guarantee' they'd finish fourth is looking increasingly foolish.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Here......
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help



I thought it was a valid point to make

agricola: posts on this thread 124, posts on the everton thread 116 

Fedayn: posts on this thread 146 , posts on the everton thread 72 - over twice as much!.

Which team do you support?


----------



## magneze (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're playing absolutely shocking at the moment, worst I've ever seen us.


Yep. If we win then it's by scraping by. It's pretty painful to watch every game at the moment.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought it was a valid point to make
> 
> agricola: posts on this thread 124, posts on the everton thread 116
> 
> ...



sleater, people go where the shocks, lols and tragedies are, it sells more papers and gets more posts, deal with it.

Liverpool might be shite but they should be congratulated for stepping into the LOL vacuum left by Newcastle United.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2010)

A dinosaur living off distant memories, a team so out of touch with the modern game that it continues to play in a creaky old stadium set in the midst of some of England’s worst slums, whilst teams like United, Arsenal and Chelsea (even Manchester City) play in state of the art grounds that offer the players and supporters facilities that are unheard of at Anfield. Old Trafford alone can hold nearly twice as many people as Anfield, which basically means Liverpool aren’t even in the same ballpark, so to speak. You can’t win a championship, you can’t compete financially, and you can’t even offer your supporters a decent place to park their bums while watching a game....


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> A dinosaur living off distant memories, a team so out of touch with the modern game that it continues to play in a creaky old stadium set in the midst of some of England’s worst slums, whilst teams like United, Arsenal and Chelsea (even Manchester City) play in state of the art grounds that offer the players and supporters facilities that are unheard of at Anfield. Old Trafford alone can hold nearly twice as many people as Anfield, which basically means Liverpool aren’t even in the same ballpark, so to speak. You can’t win a championship, you can’t compete financially, and you can’t even offer your supporters a decent place to park their bums while watching a game....



oh do go away - analfield may be a toilet, but it is far better than OT is


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2010)

revol68 said:


> sleater, people go where the shocks, lols and tragedies are, it sells more papers and gets more posts, deal with it.
> 
> Liverpool might be shite but they should be congratulated for stepping into the LOL vacuum left by Newcastle United.



Oh, it's not because they're a bunch of sad, obsessed bitters, is it?

In 2008-09, when we got to second and they got to an FA cup final
agricola: on liverpool thread 124, on everton thread 63
Fedayn: on liverpool thread 161,  on everton thread 58


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought it was a valid point to make
> 
> agricola: posts on this thread 124, posts on the everton thread 116
> 
> ...



I like comedy, the comedy has been on this thread most of the season.... Simple really....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Oh, it's not because they're a bunch of sad, obsessed bitters, is it?
> 
> In 2008-09, when we got to second and they got to an FA cup final
> agricola: on liverpool thread 124, on everton thread 63
> Fedayn: on liverpool thread 161,  on everton thread 58



youse got to second because youse kicked into gear when the pressure was off, well done.

I reckon they might have been posting alot on the Lolerpool forums because it was hilarious seeing your little hopes and dreams rise, rise and come crushing to the ground as Manchester United hit 18 titles.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I like comedy, the comedy has been on this thread most of the season.... Simple really....



yep, it might be wrong to laugh at the deluded but there's no denying it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## magneze (Mar 11, 2010)

At least we had hope at the beginning of the season ... whereas Everton ...


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2010)

must make the disappointment all that more bitter


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

magneze said:


> At least we had hope at the beginning of the season ... whereas Everton ...



I'll see your 'hope' and raise you..... Dandreds post 



Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## magneze (Mar 11, 2010)

... and that proves the point. It's great to have hope. Poor Evertonians.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

It's hilarious how the Guardian never mention their pre season predictions...

As fun as the Football Weekly podcast is the Guardian's football coverage is sensationalist shit, The Sun with cleverer puns really.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2010)

magneze said:


> ... and that proves the point. It's great to have hope. Poor Evertonians.



Hope is always there, however so is reality unlike yourselves. That's the difference.... 

Here to help....


----------



## agricola (Mar 12, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought it was a valid point to make
> 
> agricola: posts on this thread 124, posts on the everton thread 116
> 
> ...



Your thread has four times the posts ours has, but then again as Fedayn says this is the home of comedy on the Football forum, just as the barcodes thread was last year.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## agricola (Mar 12, 2010)

that pic is so good i have stolen it for use elsewhere


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2010)

bumped because Aquilani and Babel are in, Lucas and Kuyt out vs Pompey:

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Insua, Aquilani, Mascherano, Maxi, Gerrard, Babel, Torres. Subs: Cavalieri, Benayoun, Kyrgiakos, Kuyt, Lucas, Ngog, Kelly.

six or seven nil, i think.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, no Jamo. You'll win by a bit then.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 15, 2010)

Kuyt got dropped? Who kidnapped Rafa!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2010)

Reds are back
Top four finish pretty much guaranteed
Europe here we come


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Reds are back
> Top four finish pretty much guaranteed
> Europe here we come



How do you think you'll do next year?


----------



## magneze (Mar 15, 2010)

Any good SopCast streams about? I had one but it's died.


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2010)

wtf was the point of stevie gbh elbowing brown then?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 15, 2010)

He's been letting his team down all season, why stop now?


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2010)

4-0.  Who would have thought that playing with one defensive midfielder instead of two resulted in more attacking football?


----------



## magneze (Mar 15, 2010)

Aquilani looks good. I look forward to his appearance in a month or so.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 15, 2010)

agricola said:


> 4-0.  Who would have thought that playing with one defensive midfielder instead of two resulted in more attacking football?



Well, I'm amazed. Hopefully we'll go the same against Lille, though there's no way we'll line up like that at Old Trafford.

Result says far, far more about Pompey than Liverpool though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Well, I'm amazed. Hopefully we'll go the same against Lille, though there's no way we'll line up like that at Old Trafford.
> 
> Result says far, far more about Pompey than Liverpool though.


Yeah, good to see Torres banging them in though, hope Vidic or Ferdinand are playing at the weekend.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 15, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, good to see Torres banging them in though, hope Vidic or Ferdinand are playing at the weekend.



Yeah he's looking sharp, but there's problems elsewhere. 

We'll need to play someone on the left who's able to help out Insua - he's full or errors. Still don't see what Maxi gives that Yossi doesn't do better.

On the plus side it was good to see what Aquilani is capable of, albeit against limited opposition.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 15, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> On the plus side it was good to see what Aquilani is capable of, albeit against limited opposition.



On form he is a great player.


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2010)

> However, Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez does not believe England midfielder Gerrard will face repercussions from the clash with Brown, either.
> 
> "I don't think so," said the Spaniard when asked if he was worried about retrospective action against Gerrard.
> 
> "I haven't seen it but I was asking and I think it was nothing."


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

'kin 'ell. He really is untouchable, isn't he?


----------



## g force (Mar 16, 2010)

3 match ban IMO...violent conduct. But it's Gerrard so he'll get nothing...whereas if that had been Roy Keane, or Patrick Vieira we all know what would happen.

2 matches in a row he's been an utter cunt.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

it's weirdly pre-meditated. I know Michael Brown's an annoying little shit, but still.


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's weirdly pre-meditated. I know Michael Brown's an annoying little shit, but still.



Plus it happened when they were three up at home against the bottom of the league side.  

An odious cretin is Stevie G.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> Plus it happened when they were three up at home against the bottom of the league side.
> 
> An odious cretin is Stevie G.



this is a man who beat the fuck out of a DJ for not playing Phil Collins, so we can safely assume he doesn't have much sense of proportion...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 16, 2010)

surely this is just as bad if not worse than what Ferdinand did on Faughan and he got hit with a 3 match retrospective ban (rightly of course)?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 16, 2010)

He could argue

Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
Brown raises his arm first of all

He sees a player deciding to run across him with his arm raised

He raises his arm to stop Brown, protect himself

It doesn't compare with a penalty box angling for position or jumping for a header - it's a different type of action.

No ban


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> He could argue
> 
> Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
> Brown raises his arm first of all
> ...



Except that doesn't happen at all, does it.


----------



## g force (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah that sounds like Ronaldo's "I only hit his nose cos he's short and was bending down when I struck him"....not even a Spanish ref believed that FFS!


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> He could argue
> 
> Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
> Brown raises his arm first of all
> ...



fixed


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> He could argue
> 
> Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
> Brown raises his arm first of all
> ...




Are you Alastair Campbell? if not a job in politics beckons.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

if you watch closely Brown actually grabs his arm, and forcefully swings it into his own face. Before falling over and screaming "I'm so sorry Stevie La MBE!"


----------



## big eejit (Mar 16, 2010)

It's been interesting to see the different ways Rooney and Gerard have gone recently.

Rooney playing with successful team allowed to blossom with Ronaldo's departure seems to have left Mr Angry behind and is just playing brilliant football.

Gerard bottled leaving Liverpool against his instincts that he needed to go to win and has just got nastier and nastier as Liverpool have declined. A nasty thug.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> if you watch closely Brown actually grabs his arm, and forcefully swings it into his own face. Before falling over and singing "She's an easy lover"



Fixed. I'm good at lip reading I am.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> He could argue
> 
> Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
> Brown raises his arm first of all
> ...



Let's try this again.

This time, imagine it's an _Arsenal_ player he's clattered...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Fixed. I'm good at lip reading I am.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> Plus it happened when they were three up at home against the bottom of the league side.
> 
> An odious cretin is Stevie G.



What was the moron Biffo dribbling on about re Gerrard recently? That he wasn't a dirty player and how Fellaini got what he deserved for elbowing a player/being dirty. Of coruse he'll try and blame someone else for Gerrards elbow but he won't admit what a whopper he is and i'll bet doesn't think Gerrard deserves a season ending tackle. 

Found it.......



Biffo said:


> *I see Screech is out for the season. Good enough for the cunt. Wouldn't wish serious injury on any player but he really is a prize cunt. His injury is deserved for the elbow he put in on Lucas at Woodison alone. *
> 
> Even though Kyriagkos deserved his red, Felatio should have gone too as his studs were high. Anyway he won't kick a ball for money again for a while. The bottom line is don't fuck with the Greek.



Of course if someone does Gerrard on the pitch Biffo will be squealing like Mrs Gerrard in a nightclub toilet.

Followed by.....



Biffo said:


> *Gerrard isn't a dirty bastard though*. What's your point?


 



Biffo said:


> He's a thug in the bar and a diver in the box. Haven't seen him elbow someone in the head recently though.





Biffo said:


> Did Fellaini elbow Lucas in the face at Goodison and should have been sent off?
> 
> Yes or no?



Birro a shoo-in for twat of the season?

Care to re-assess your claims about the saintly Steven then Biffo?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like Brown's head punched Stevie G's elbow,easy thing to happen


----------



## revol68 (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> He could argue
> 
> Brown sees him and changes the angle of his run and starts to run across him
> Brown raises his arm first of all
> ...



This legal advice doesn't have anything to do with you supporting Arsenal and Liverpool playing Man United on Sunday does it? 

The more I watch the gif the worse it looks, he's not throwing an elbow round behind him blind in exasperation/annoyance, he actually launches his elbow right at his face whilst looking at him.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> This legal advice doesn't have anything to do with you supporting Arsenal and Liverpool playing Man United on Sunday does it?
> 
> The more I watch the gif the worse it looks, he's not throwing an elbow round behind him blind in exasperation/annoyance, he actually launches his elbow right at his face whilst looking at him.



It is the correct defence for this incident and it's known as the Kevin Keegan defence (Leonardo vs. Ramos 1994).


----------



## revol68 (Mar 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It is the correct defence for this incident and it's known as the Kevin Keegan defence (Leonardo vs. Ramos 1994).



I but like I said atleast Leonardo threw his elbow back, Gerard launched himself forward with his Sagat style.


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope someone snaps that cheating bastards leg in half - he has escaped punishment again:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/16/steven-gerrard-escapes-fa-ban


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 16, 2010)

Now there's a surprise. Engerland's hero, etc. Can't have him banned. He's a saint, leave him alone and so on.


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2010)

not much the FA could actually do considering the ref saw it.  Tho he should be banned from several matches for being clearly crap.


----------



## g force (Mar 16, 2010)

Crock of shit. FA pussy out once again.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 16, 2010)

tbh, not much the FA can do once the ref bottles it. I'd relegate the bollockless tosser to the non-leagues though.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> *I hope someone snaps that cheating bastards leg in half *- he has escaped punishment  again:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/16/steven-gerrard-escapes-fa-ban



Farcical as ever from the FA, but no reason to sink to the level of Biffo.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 16, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> tbh, not much the FA can do once the ref bottles it. I'd relegate the bollockless tosser to the non-leagues though.



True. Atwell was determined not to make any scenes last night, though.

I think Gerrard could've _shot_ Brown and not been sent off.

Can the FA not intervene if the ref's decision is clearly, obviously completely wrong? Not that they would, regarding Engerland's 1st love and hero, but still...


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Can the FA not intervene if the ref's decision is clearly, obviously completely wrong? Not that they would, regarding Engerland's 1st love and hero, but still...



This is the thing - you would hope that the FA would have questioned what Atwell actually saw, and if he did see what everyone else has seen then he must be prevented from refereeing for a period of time on the grounds of incompetence.

That said, I dont think Atwell has actually seen what happened - in the clip below, he appears to (right after the incident) be looking at Rodriguez, then turns his head to see Brown on the ground, and then he gives the foul:



I especially like Stevie G's denial at the start.  




			
				Fedayn said:
			
		

> Farcical as ever from the FA, but no reason to sink to the level of Biffo.



There is plenty of reason - he (Saint Steven) gets away with nearly everything, be it a seven vs one brawl, a long history of unpunished theatrics, swearing at the ref and numerous dangerous challenges littered throughout his career.


----------



## g force (Mar 16, 2010)

Well it's not like he's gonna win anything this season, or at the WC. Poor lad must be frustrated  

Shoulda signed for Chelsea when he had the chance...he would fit right in there


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> There is plenty of reason - he (Saint Steven) gets away with nearly everything, be it a seven vs one brawl, a long history of unpunished theatrics, swearing at the ref and numerous dangerous challenges littered throughout his career.



Plenty of reason to be angry about the utter cowardice of the FA but not to parrot the boards whopper Biffo.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2010)

agricola said:


> That said, I dont think Atwell has actually seen what happened - in the clip below, he appears to (right after the incident) be looking at Rodriguez, then turns his head to see Brown on the ground, and then he gives the foul:
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like Stevie G's denial at the start.



Maybe he seen Brown turn around, have a look at where Stevie is and run across him raising his elbow?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Liverpool winger Albert Riera has hit out at manager Rafael Benitez and said: "His dialogue with the players is practically zero." Riera also branded the Reds a "sinking ship".


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2010)

He'll be back in Spain come the summer then  Does remind me a little of Van Gaal's time at Barca - arrived full of praise then surrounded himself with home players (in that case dutch) and then it all started to fall apart and he lost the plot completely. 

Sonny Anderson? Really?!? Becomes Aquilani injured for £20m? Really?!?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 18, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe he seen Brown turn around, have a look at where Stevie is and run across him raising his elbow?



So, it's Brown's fault?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> So, it's Brown's fault?



Anyone but Gerrard's/Liverpool's.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Liverpool winger Albert Riera has hit out at manager Rafael Benitez and said: "His dialogue with the players is practically zero." Riera also branded the Reds a "sinking ship".



And there's more...... 



> "He thinks he's in charge and everything else falls on deaf ears. His dialogue with the players is practically nil."



Robbie Fowler trying to ingratiate himself again with a few comments to add to the disapproval....



> "Rafa in his first year won the Champions League but they have not really won too much since then.
> 
> "For the sake of Liverpool fans I want them to do as well as they can and if that means getting a new manager then so be it."


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

19 February 2010

18 March 2010


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 18, 2010)

> He thinks he's in charge


 
The gall of the man.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> 19 February 2010
> 
> 18 March 2010



Yes and? He's clearly not of the same opinion he was, even if he's just being contrary it says somehting about Benitez not being in control.... It is telling that a player is so public in his criticism wouldn't you say?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> The gall of the man.



I thought that strange, the manager usually is. I think he's meaning that whilst he may think he's in charge he isn't as in he's lost control. If he is moaning that he's in charge than that's farcical given he is the manager.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Yes and? He's clearly not of the same opinion he was, even if he's just being contrary it says somehting about Benitez not being in control.... It is telling that a player is so public in his criticism wouldn't you say?



Nothing to do with his lack of starts? 
I dunno, maybe he is hoping to make the world cup but needs more footy?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nothing to do with his lack of starts?
> I dunno, maybe he is hoping to make the world cup but needs more footy?



I would hazard a guess that the WC is part of it yes, but the public nature of the criticism and the timing is intriguing and rather harsh.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I would hazard a guess that the WC is part of it yes, but the public nature of the criticism and the timing is intriguing and rather harsh.



It is, I agree. 

All is not well at LFC but to lay the blame all with Rafa seems a bit harsh. He has been there since 2004 and has done okay. Stick with him and I think he can improve things.


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I would hazard a guess that the WC is part of it yes, but the public nature of the criticism and the timing is intriguing and rather harsh.



The mad thing is he was never going to get in the squad anyway, unless there is a series of injuries to Navas, Capel, Silva etc.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is, I agree.
> 
> All is not well at LFC but to lay the blame all with Rafa seems a bit harsh. He has been there since 2004 and has done okay. Stick with him and I think he can improve things.



I don't see how Benitez can escape responsibility, he is the manager, he's spent tens of millions on a team that is getting 'worse'. FWIW I don't think he's a bad manager, a poor loser and a hypocrite definitely. However something is seriously wrong-and whilst it's fucking hilarious watching Nostalgia FC limp along-someone has to take responsibility.... You lot can't blame it all on the Yanks, Benitez won the public battle with Parry over who has control so he has to bear the responsibility frankly.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

agricola said:


> The mad thing is he was never going to get in the squad anyway, unless there is a series of injuries to Navas, Capel, Silva etc.



I think he's a cracking player personally and better than those mentioned above.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I thought that strange, the manager usually is. I think he's meaning that whilst he may think he's in charge he isn't as in he's lost control. If he is moaning that he's in charge than that's farcical given he is the manager.


 

Yeah 'tis odd. It's not exactly news that Rafa's not an arm-round-the-shoulder kinda boss, I guess the player's reaction depends on what kinda boss they need. If Riera needs love  then he should go find it elsewhere. He's not been pulling up many trees.

Lille tonight. Pasteur was from Lille. Hope we've got the chemistry to get through.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I don't see how Benitez can escape responsibility, he is the manager, he's spent tens of millions on a team that is getting 'worse'. FWIW I don't think he's a bad manager, a poor loser and a hypocrite definitely. However something is seriously wrong-and whilst it's fucking hilarious watching Nostalgia FC limp along-someone has to take responsibility.... You lot can't blame it all on the Yanks, Benitez won the public battle with Parry over who has control so he has to bear the responsibility frankly.



I am not saying he is blameless.


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I think he's a cracking player personally and better than those mentioned above.



He isnt.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am not saying he is blameless.



He is the person who fundamntally is responsible though, he is the manager, he takes the credit when it's going well, he should take the flak when it's not. It's not working, he has to bear that responsibility.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

agricola said:


> He isnt.



A mere difference of opinion, neither of us wasted millions in buying him though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Lille tonight. Pasteur was from Lille. Hope we've got the chemistry to get through.



Hmmmm....

I will be at Craven Cottage but will keep an eye on the score too


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2010)

RS, you actually have my sympathy.  I hope the Rhone Group get nowhere near your club.

http://www.soccerblog.com/2010/03/robert-f-agostinelli-of-the-rh.htm
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article7065086.ece


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 18, 2010)

One way or another, we're gonna get fucked in the summer. Either one set of owner cunts stay or another lot stroll up.

Game tonight. 

*focuses*


----------



## big eejit (Mar 18, 2010)

True dat. It's not a major surprise that either set of these asset-stripping fuckers aren't members of the SWP.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

According to Channel 5 Riera's been suspended for his comments about Rafa.


----------



## mattie (Mar 18, 2010)

anyone got a decent stream that will work on firefox on linux?

(i.e. I've no fucking idea how to get sopcast et al to install)


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2010)

mattie said:


> anyone got a decent stream that will work on firefox on linux?
> 
> (i.e. I've no fucking idea how to get sopcast et al to install)



No, all the streams are of poor quality.  Even the channel five coverage is bad,  it was very difficult if not impossible to make out details like where the foul was for the penalty.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> So, it's Brown's fault?



It was self-defense.

2-0 Torres.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 18, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was self-defense.
> 
> 2-0 Torres.



It's defence in English. You're not 






are you?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 18, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was self-defense.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2010)

Now beat United.

Then go back to being rubbish.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 19, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was self-defense.



Course it was, sweety.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 19, 2010)

Looked good last night, almost like a team. Lot of pressure on the opposition goal, some sweet passing moves. Torres right back on top of things.

Sooooooooo, everything's alright again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> According to Channel 5 Riera's been suspended for his comments about Rafa.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8575869.stm





> I am delighted to play for Liverpool," said Riera, who joined the club from Espanyol in the summer of 2008, If I was playing, I would love to stay, because it is a brilliant place to play football.But if I am not playing I have no chance of going to the World Cup, so I am trying to solve the problem so I at least have a small chance.



Less about Rafa and more about Riera perhaps?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 19, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Looked good last night, almost like a team. Lot of pressure on the opposition goal, some sweet passing moves. Torres right back on top of things.
> 
> *Sooooooooo, everything's alright again *



If you beat United this weekend that might make it more than a blip. Lose to United and it's back to square one. All depends on the draw today too.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 19, 2010)

Benfica eh. Tough.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 19, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> If you beat United this weekend that might make it more than a blip. Lose to United and it's back to square one.


 
Yeah I know. Smiley face was there for sarcasmic purposes . I'm approaching Sunday with nothing but pessimism, for the avoidance of disappointment.

Benfica, eh? They knocked us out of the Champs League a few years ago. Tough one, as any bloo will tell ya. 

Beyond that, Valencia or AM. Got the tougher side of the draw I reckon.


----------



## agricola (Mar 19, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Yeah I know. Smiley face was there for sarcasmic purposes . I'm approaching Sunday with nothing but pessimism, for the avoidance of disappointment.
> 
> Benfica, eh? They knocked us out of the Champs League a few years ago. Tough one, as any bloo will tell ya.
> 
> Beyond that, Valencia or AM. Got the tougher side of the draw I reckon.



Benfica will be the hardest game of those sides, they are performing well consistently, wheras Valencia and (especially) Atletico are somewhat hit and miss.... though if they have a good day (or rather if Villa or Forlan / Aguero have a good day) you will probably get battered.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the way Rafa always does just enough to survive. Viva Rafa!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2010)

What f**king kit are we wearing today?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 21, 2010)

anyone else notice on myp2p that there's another livepool on telly today: http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=69706&part=sports


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 21, 2010)

Stevie decided he _can_ be arsed today then?


----------



## aylee (Mar 21, 2010)

Four points adrift of Spurs with a game more played.

I can see Liverpool finishing seventh this season.


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, that fourth spot's too far away now I reckon.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2010)

Christ that was some real shit on a stick stuff. Painful garbage.

At least Liverpool FC can head off into obscurity now!


----------



## N_igma (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol I fell asleep and missed the whole fucking thing! Lesson learned not to drink and take drugs until 10 in da morning!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2010)

Also, how awful was Gerrard? At first I thought he just couldn't give a shit, I'm starting to wonder if he's just totally spent.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2010)

Shameful then? I could not see the game but the text updates made it seem pretty even sided.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah 60-40 possession, United pretty toothless but Liverpool mostly just hoofing it to Torres. Pretty dire stuff. Liverpool tried, they're just really rather rubbish.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 21, 2010)

Settled for a draw after they equalised 

Didn't know Maxi was playing until the second half. Seriously, what does he bring that Yossi doesn't?


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 21, 2010)

aylee said:


> I can see Liverpool finishing seventh this season.



Yeah, me too. Said as much on the "where will Liverpool finish this season' thread. Properly fucked.


----------



## agricola (Mar 21, 2010)

Didnt watch the game as I was at work.... why didnt Aquilani start?  Was Stevie G as awful as most of the live text commentary sites claimed?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 21, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Settled for a draw after they equalised
> 
> Didn't know Maxi was playing until the second half. Seriously, what does he bring that Yossi doesn't?



Defend, a contract with playing time in it possibly 




			
				agricola said:
			
		

> Didnt watch the game as I was at work.... why didnt Aquilani start? Was Stevie G as awful as most of the live text commentary sites claimed?


1) Other than the general mysterious non-starting that Aquilani does, Liverpool got overrun even with Lucas+Mascherano. Would've been ugly with just one probably. Oh and he touched the ball about once when he did come on..
2) Yes.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 21, 2010)

agricola said:


> Didnt watch the game as I was at work.... why didnt Aquilani start?  Was Stevie G as awful as most of the live text commentary sites claimed?



Sicknote was sick during the week. Rafa reverted to Masch-Lucas type with the expected result. That Darren Fletcher got MOM speaks volumes about their effectiveness. 

Gerrard was quiet.


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 21, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



Just got back from the game and thought I'd bump this for an end-of-weekend laugh


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2010)

I watched this in a nice post drug haze, nothing better than feeling all and fuzzy watching the Dippers get beat. I'm also beginning to think it's more than conincidence that the last 3 times United have beat Liverpool I've been sitting in a pub with a nice afterglow, whilst the last three defeats I'm been sober...

Anyway thoughts on the match, Park was immense, his movement across the back four is soo vital to getting that 451/433 system to work, for me he was man of the match. Neville and Evra got forward well too. Vidic and Ferdinand look to be getting back into their homoerotic buddy movie groove, despite Torres goal making me fear the worst. Valencia had Insua shitting himself and much like Evra and Nani on the other side kept Liverpool's fullbacks pinned back. Was also impressed at how United retained the ball in the middle of the park with quick passing and unlike the disaster at Anfield they pretty much side stepped Mascherano and Lucas.

So yeah a lovely day was given even an even nicer glow with Chelsea dropping two points at Blackburn.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 21, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I watched this in a nice post drug haze



You're very proud of your drug taking these days, aren't ya?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2010)

I knew when i saw the ref utd would win. A penalty that wasn't, neville kicking maxi in the head and fletcher not even getting a booking after lashing out. he only wanted one result.


----------



## agricola (Mar 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I knew when i saw the ref utd would win. A penalty that wasn't, neville kicking maxi in the head and fletcher not even getting a booking after lashing out. he only wanted one result.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA

that is all


----------



## big eejit (Mar 22, 2010)

Rafa bitter over loss to Utd

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/21/manchester-united-liverpool-rafael-benitez


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 22, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Rafa bitter over loss to Utd
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/21/manchester-united-liverpool-rafael-benitez


 
Saw that this morning, thought it was a bit odd considering how unbothered he'd seemed on MOTD2.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 22, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I watched this in a nice post drug haze, nothing better than feeling all and fuzzy watching the Dippers get beat. I'm also beginning to think it's more than conincidence that the last 3 times United have beat Liverpool I've been sitting in a pub with a nice afterglow, whilst the last three defeats I'm been sober...
> 
> Anyway thoughts on the match, Park was immense, his movement across the back four is soo vital to getting that 451/433 system to work, for me he was man of the match. Neville and Evra got forward well too. Vidic and Ferdinand look to be getting back into their homoerotic buddy movie groove, despite Torres goal making me fear the worst. Valencia had Insua shitting himself and much like Evra and Nani on the other side kept Liverpool's fullbacks pinned back. Was also impressed at how United retained the ball in the middle of the park with quick passing and unlike the disaster at Anfield they pretty much side stepped Mascherano and Lucas.
> 
> So yeah a lovely day was given even an even nicer glow with Chelsea dropping two points at Blackburn.



Sounds like, in your drug haze, you inadvertently stumbled into the Liverpool end of season party

Did you hear any Phil Collins?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> *I knew when i saw the ref* utd would win. A penalty that wasn't, neville kicking maxi in the head and fletcher not even getting a booking after lashing out. he only wanted one result.



It's a right fucker when Clattenburg isn't reffing your games eh?!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I knew when i saw the ref utd would win. A penalty that wasn't, neville kicking maxi in the head and fletcher not even getting a booking after lashing out. he only wanted one result.



It's always someone else's fault, eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> It's always someone else's fault, eh?



Ha ha. ALWAYS.

I love this thread. Easily my fave of the year.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 24, 2010)

This thread's as much a train wreck as this season.






I blame Dandred for his pre-season irrational exuberance and ill-founded confidence.

Riera's off to Moskva. That's the last of Rafa's summer 2008 signings out the door.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 24, 2010)

Waiting for Aquilani back to Roma for 10m next


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 24, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> This thread's as much a train wreck as this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rafa as Fat (lost) Controller?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 27, 2010)

Next season.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunderland are the team most consistently rubbish on their appearances in Merseyside.  Discuss.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2010)

Wish we played like this every fucking week.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Next season.


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2010)

3-0


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2010)

Just read that while my stream was lagging


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've not got the best connection this end. Any streams I get are really good at dropping out just as someone scores.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2010)

Try being in South Korea!!


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Gingerman (Mar 28, 2010)

Apparently Torres has scored 40 goals in 41 home games, 56 in 78 games


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 28, 2010)

Got to be goal of the season that.

http://www.eplmatches.com/2010/03/28/liverpool-vs-sunderland-highlights-2/


----------



## big eejit (Mar 28, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Apparently Torres has scored 40 goals in 41 home games, 56 in 78 games



Drogba and him will be unstoppable next season.


----------



## denniseagle (Mar 29, 2010)

*????*



big eejit said:


> Drogba and him will be unstoppable next season.



Now don't be stupid  how are Liverpool gonna afford the transfer fee for drogba?


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2010)

Benfica tonight. Aquilani is injured of course . Still hoping for 1-0 to us.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

Liverpool play on Thursdays, like other mid-table clubs


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2010)

I really need to do one thing at a time. This would help.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 1, 2010)

Benfica are apparently quite an attractive side:

http://www.zonalmarking.net/2010/03/02/benfica-the-most-attactive-side-in-europe/


----------



## Discordia (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep most goals in Europe or something. Aimar, Di Maria, Saviola (my god, he's alive and PLAYING!), fullbacks that attack like Barca's. Looking forward to them next year in the CL, hope they can keep the team together..


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooh, forgot about this. Ta.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Great goal.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

WTF! How did Babel get sent off? The guy was going after Babel as far as I could see.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> WTF! How did Babel get sent off?



He put his hand in Luisao's face twice and pushed him away. Both times whilst right next to the ref.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Are you thick? He put his hand in Luisao's face twice and pushed him away. Both times whilst right next to the ref.


I missed that. TV coverage seemed to swap away. I saw one hand in the face after Luisao lunged at him. The ref was trying to stop Luisao too. Was there something else? I may have missed it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2010)

ho ho


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> I missed that. TV coverage seemed to swap away. I saw one hand in the face after Luisao lunged at him. The ref was trying to stop Luisao too. Was there something else? I may have missed it.



Nah, he put his hand in his face twice, above the neck and it's a red end of. Though of course the ref will now be punished by UEFA for such outrageous use of the rules against Liverpool.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 1, 2010)

Ref's a bit card happy. Seems to want to be _in charge_, and isn't doing well at it.

Not one to defend the scousers, y'know, but Luisao had his hands up, too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Ref's a bit card happy. Seems to want to be _in charge_, and isn't doing well at it.
> 
> Not one to defend the scousers, y'know, but Luisao had his hands up, too.



Yeah, I could see another red or two in this game.

On the up side for Liverpool though Insua is banned from the second game now.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Ref's a bit card happy. Seems to want to be _in charge_, and isn't doing well at it.
> 
> Not one to defend the scousers, y'know, but Luisao had his hands up, too.



Aye it was 'soft', but it's the letter of the law. Luisao, however, didn't put his hand in babel's face, right next to the fucking ref.... Duuurrrrrrr.
Obviously had Gerrard done the same Luisao would have been off.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, after the replay at HT it still looks harsh on Babel.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

innit. don't know what's up with refs and liverpool this season, they've been proper hard done by recently


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Well, after the replay at HT it still looks harsh on Babel.



Yeah, but above the shoulders is a red. Harsh, but he's inches from the ref and does it twice.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep, automatic  red card - and he did it twice. Totally mugged by the Benfica player.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> innit. don't know what's up with refs and liverpool this season, they've been proper hard done by recently



This is true to be fair.


----------



## sorearm (Apr 1, 2010)

ooops 1-1


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Be lucky to hang on to 1-1 now.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

15 mins. 1-1 would be a good result to take to Anfield. I think they can do it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuck! How did he miss!


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

10 against 12


----------



## sorearm (Apr 1, 2010)

lol @ Reina getting booked.

Here we go for pen #2

... oh dear 2-1


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> 15 mins. 1-1 would be a good result to take to Anfield. I think they can do it.



Nah.... they can't.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah fuck.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

What was Carragher doing, no danger at all.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> 10 against 12



Suck it up......


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> 10 against 12



Come on - the red card he might have got away with but was technically correct. Both penalties were correct.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Suck it up......


Ref has been shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2010)

this referee is fucking well shit


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Ref _has _been shit but Babel was daft to get sent off.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

still, these things even out over a season, eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Ref has been shit.



How has he been 'shit'?


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Come on - the red card he might have got away with but was technically correct. Both penalties were correct.


Ball to hand for the second I think, but yeah I can see how it gets given.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> How has he been 'shit'?



Showing a yellow card to someone twice but not sending them off: Shit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Ball to hand for the second I think, but yeah I can see how it gets given.



Carragher goes in with his hands up because it increases the chance the ball will hit him. He's been doing it for years and he normally gets away with it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2010)

and benfica are playing well dirty as well.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> How has he been 'shit'?


Cards all over the place. Reina's card for "timewasting" - 6 seconds he had the ball.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2010)

Moar firecrackers!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2010)

I love their little handmade signs. Proper old fashioned. 


*eyes peeled for a rattle*


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Ball to hand for the second I think, but yeah I can see how it gets given.



His hand was raised, tough.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 1, 2010)

magneze said:


> Cards all over the place. Reina's card for "timewasting" - 6 seconds he had the ball.



Bless......


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Bless......


That's the second time someone's said that to me on here in the space of about 5 minutes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 1, 2010)

Is Rafa time the new Fergie time?


----------



## sorearm (Apr 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> What was Carragher doing, no danger at all.



no need llllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yes the ref has been a bit odd. Reina yellow card? 6 seconds on the ball - weirdo!

ah well, next leg to look forward to eh?


----------



## denniseagle (Apr 2, 2010)

*benfica throw in timewasting?????*

Just checked out the 21 seconds it took for benfica's very poor version of rory delap to take a throw in and they were still 1-0 down at the time.
6 seconds and a yellow card  for pepe is just plain stupid .
Anyone care to explain why the guy who went straight through the back of torres without ever having a remote chance of getting the ball didn't get a straight red?
Some muppet on talksport suggested it was 'too early in the match to issue a straight redcard'
??????????????????? wtf ?????????????????

Can also expect FIFA to take no action against Benfica concerning the grenades being thrown at the 5th/6th official. tv footage of the crater and burnt grass left after detonation of one of the explosives thrown onto the pitch makes me wonder exactly what was the explosive used in the 'firecrackers'.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 4, 2010)

Torres coming off?  Benitez won't be popular if they don't win.

Quite a good game second half though.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2010)

that's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 5, 2010)

denniseagle said:


> Just checked out the 21 seconds it took for benfica's very poor version of rory delap to take a throw in and they were still 1-0 down at the time.
> 6 seconds and a yellow card  for pepe is just plain stupid .
> Anyone care to explain why the guy who went straight through the back of torres without ever having a remote chance of getting the ball didn't get a straight red?
> Some muppet on talksport suggested it was 'too early in the match to issue a straight redcard'
> ...



I can almost hear the self pity from here.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

corporate whore said:


>



Given the number of times that towels been thrown in it'll be a bit dirtier than that by now.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd just like to tell Liverpool fans that it's all to play for and their game against Chelsea not only provides a chance to push for fourth but is a great chance to retrieve some pride from an otherwise terrible season...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'd just like to tell Liverpool fans that it's all to play for and their game against Chelsea not only provides a chance to push for fourth but is a great chance to retrieve some pride from an otherwise terrible season...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'd just wrike to teww Wive'poow fans vat it's aww to pway for and veirw game against Chewsea not only pwovides a chance to push for fourth but is a gweat chance to retwieve some pwide fwom an othe'wise tewwible season...



Sounds more like Taggart now.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 8, 2010)

Still in Europe  for another 10 hours or so at least. 

Lovely to hear SirAlex's best Stan Boardman impression last night. The Everton team bus was one of Stan's regular 1980s gigs, according to wikipedia. Good work if you can get it.

Guardian's linking us with Danny Wilson. He's doing great things with Swindon, but is he the man to replace Rafa? 

But it's not that one. Or that one, but some Gers defender about whom I know nothing. When was the last time a Scot turned out in Red? Ray Houghton?

Exclusive to all newspapers: Rafa's hacked off, Torres is hacked off, Gerrard's hacked off and I'm hacked off, though that last one doesn't make the back pages.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a sinking feeling about tonight


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, it'll be great whatever happens. I'm looking forward to it.

No left back - Insua suspended, Aurelio made of rice paper - could be an advantage given how Benfica and everyone else realise young Emilio's the weakest of all the weak spots. 

Mebbe 3 at the back with Johnson on the wing? Would finally give us a reason to employ 2 sitting midfielders (not that a reason is ever needed oh no..)


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2010)

2-0 Liverpool.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> 2-0 Liverpool.


 
A generous prediction. I think we'll concede. Maybe 3-1. Maybe


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2010)

It'll be a miracle if we stop them scoring. 2-2 draw and glorious failure 

eta - come on Fulham!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2010)

Still pretty unbeatable at Anfield so I'm expecting a win but knowing this season we'll probably be put out.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2010)

The Grauniad say that the Rhone Group's deadline has passed and that their "interest" is over... is this the first decent thing the yanks have done?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/08/liverpool-rafael-benitez-europa-league


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, though no doubt there'll be another mob of asset-stripping shysters along in a minute..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Torres is fit


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Torres is fit



Each to their own....

Btw, knobbing and sobbing thread is that way------>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Each to their own....
> 
> Btw, knobbing and sobbing thread is that way------>


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going with 7 minutes before a Benfica player does a number on Torres and he's shit for the rest of the game.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> When was the last time a Scot turned out in Red? Ray Houghton?
> 
> Exclusive to all newspapers: Rafa's hacked off, Torres is hacked off, Gerrard's hacked off and I'm hacked off, though that last one doesn't make the back pages.



 goal gainst Italy

I fancy the special one coming over.. making no friends in Italy.. Benetiz has had long enough

eta: I think Dominic Matteo was the most recent Scottish capped first teamer?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> A generous prediction. I think we'll concede. Maybe 3-1. Maybe



A comfortable 3-0 to Liverpool. Followed by similar scores in your next two home league games, at which point Liverpool will be officially brilliant again. 

Followed by a 0-0 draw at Hull and a kicking in the away leg at whichever Spanish team you get in the semis.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

My sinking feeling was perhaps a bit negative. Hopefully a better night in Europe


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2010)

Graham Taylor is the worst commentator ever.


----------



## bankside (Apr 8, 2010)

A lesson in how not to totally fuck up a 3-0 lead in a European match.


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2010)

A very enjoyable two days of football.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 9, 2010)

bankside said:


> A lesson in how not to totally fuck up a 3-0 lead in a European match.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 9, 2010)

bankside said:


> A lesson in how not to totally fuck up a 3-0 lead in a European match.



in a tournament in which you have to fuck up getting out of the Champions League group stages to get into.

seriously takes some neck to use any result in the Europa league as a stick to beat Man United with.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 9, 2010)

bankside said:


> A lesson in how not to totally fuck up a 3-0 lead in a European match.



As a neutral, would it be churlish to point out how far the distance in quality between the competitions are?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 9, 2010)

Or how Liverpool really did try to fuck it up?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> in a tournament in which you have to fuck up getting out of the Champions League group stages to get into.
> 
> seriously takes some neck to use any result in the Europa league as a stick to beat Man United with.



who needs a stick when there's a drunken racist to do it for you?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 9, 2010)

bankside said:


> A lesson in how not to totally fuck up a 3-0 lead in a European match.



A lesson in blinkeredly papering over the cracks of an utterly shit season with the odd win here and there...


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 9, 2010)

Our third goal was fucking *great. *


----------



## mattie (Apr 9, 2010)

Reina signs a six-year contract.

Christ, that's quite a while, ain't it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8338536.stm


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Our third goal was fucking *great. *


Yep, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Our third goal was fucking *great. *



I think I've been enjoying revol's epic dummy spit even more, tbh.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Graham Taylor is the worst commentator ever.



He's terrible isn't he. I loved all the comments about how it was "almost like a Champions League game".

I counted one from "Dr Octopus" Carragher and one from Taylor.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2010)

Tomorrow - a clash of the only two English teams left in Europe.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 11, 2010)

magneze said:


> Tomorrow - a clash of the only two English teams left in Europe.



And a return to mediocrity for both....


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh well. Normal service is resumed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2010)

There goes fourth.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

6th or 7th?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Where's the "8th behind their neighbours" option?!


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 12, 2010)

Off-pitch stuff more entertaining at the mo. Shortly to become a wholly-owned subsidiary of Barclays Capital, if weekend reports are to be believed, with British Airways chairman heading things up.

He's a good appointment, with experience of running a company that has found its routes to primo European destinations hampered by some ill-advised hiring policies.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 16, 2010)

Barclays are not taking the club over but-according to Sky Sports News-have been taken on to help with the sale of the club.
Hicks and Gillette have also released a statement making it clear they are selling.....


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2010)

"we have now decided together to look to sell the club"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/eseason/News-and-Interviews/09-10/Martin-Broughto-18314.php3

Our new chairman, a chelski fan


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/eseason/News-and-Interviews/09-10/Martin-Broughto-18314.php3
> 
> Our new chairman, a chelski fan


 
Yeah, I wouldn't read too much into that. Trevor Birch sold Chelsea to Abramovich, and he was a Liverpool season ticket holder.

This bit made me chuckle:

"Owning Liverpool Football Club over these past three years has been a rewarding and exciting experience for us and our families."


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 16, 2010)

Although it probably has been quite rewarding, thinking about it..


----------



## Discordia (Apr 16, 2010)

It should be cheaper for buyers now that Liverpool aren't a CL club anymore.

Although it'll be even cheaper when the banks take control, so why buy now?


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 16, 2010)

Wodwork squeaks and out come the freaks.

Former Syria international footballer Yahya Kirdi is the first to go public on his interest, saying he is in advanced talks to buy the club. Former Celtic player Andy Lynch has been brought in by Kirdi to act as a go-between in the deal.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...vanced-stage-claim-Syrians-article393583.html

Well that's good.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 16, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Off-pitch stuff more entertaining at the mo. Shortly to become a wholly-owned subsidiary of Barclays Capital, if weekend reports are to be believed, with British Airways chairman heading things up.
> 
> He's a good appointment, with experience of running a company that has found its routes to primo European destinations hampered by some ill-advised hiring policies.



Barclays aren't actually taking over are they? Just taking a (presumably) huge wedge for negotiating a deal.


----------



## agricola (Apr 16, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Barclays aren't actually taking over are they? Just taking a (presumably) huge wedge for negotiating a deal.



They arent, indeed in some ways this could be seen as a mere refinancing, with Barclays replacing RBS / Wachovia and the Yanks putting up some English businessman as a buffer between the mob and themselves.  The Yanks have admitted they want to sell (but then the whispers from them have never denied that they are looking to sell and be off) but it is perhaps naive of everyone to assume that they will just sell up at the first offer that comes along, they are still in it for themselves.   

Indeed it may well be that this is the worst possible outcome for fans of the shite - the Yanks have managed to refinance (and so the summer chance to get rid of them is lost), and the only interested parties who could concievably buy the club off Hicks and Gillett will be people as bad as / worse than them. 

You are right though that Barclays will probably be coining it in whatever happens.  Trebles / Executive boxes at the tin mine all round!


----------



## bankside (Apr 16, 2010)

So is it finally arriva derci to Ben Eat Us?


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 17, 2010)

Lets hope not, the guys is fast becoming my all time fav pool manager along with souness and evans


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2010)

Torres out for the season, Manchester United fans everywhere heard crying.


----------



## aylee (Apr 18, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Torres out for the season, Manchester United fans everywhere heard crying.



Got a link for that?  Can't see it on Sky or BBC sites ....


----------



## aylee (Apr 18, 2010)

See here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8628770.stm

Huge blow for RedScouse's hopes of winning the Europa League or finishing high enough to qualify for next season's EL, never mind the Chumps' League.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Manchester United fans everywhere heard crying.



Spain fans worried, I'd have thought. Personally, couldn't give a fuck, although I'll laugh my tits off if his rehab takes an extra six weeks...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Spain fans worried, I'd have thought. Personally, couldn't give a fuck, although I'll laugh my tits off if his rehab takes an extra six weeks...



You need him to beat Chelsea!

Spain fans will be slightly disappointed he isn't out for 10 weeks instead of 6. They're not great with 2 strikers, and Torres is crap for Spain anyway. Villa is much better.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a sad day when we're relying on Liverpool...

Even with Fabulous Fernando, I won't be holding my breath for that one, although stranger things have happend.

More interested in seeing if Chelsea's Terry-less defence can hold out against Delap at the moment. And if we can beat Spurs. We'll see if Liverpool can scrape a 0-0 after that, I guess.

Safe to assume you'll be supporting your errrr... "adopted" country, come the WC?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be supporting my country until we get knocked out (likely very quickly with 0 goals scored), then probably Argentina.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 19, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



Has this been bumped recently? 

Not to worry - I'm glad to oblige. This could be the last time I'll perform this valuable service this season but don't bank on it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 20, 2010)

I trust you're all glued to your screens following this riveting story: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8631955.stm


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I trust you're all glued to your screens following this riveting story: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8631955.stm



that is the most shit white line marking a route ever.


----------



## aylee (Apr 21, 2010)

This bit was quite funny though:



> 1432: Guard asked for "tickets please". She didn't believe we were all part of travelling media and said someone's credit card would take a pounding. Travel rep stepped in to sort it out.



For a moment I had a vision in my head of an irate Stevie Gerrard getting lobbed off the train at Milton Keynes.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody else heard anything about "Stevie G" (god, I just had a little sick in my mouth.)???


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 22, 2010)

The one that's Nick Cleggs fault?


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> The one that's Nick Cleggs fault?



I might have known he'd be involved.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Apr 22, 2010)

Rumours rumours.
I'm sure Lucas Leiva would mention it on his twitter feed if it were true.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Rumours rumours.
> I'm sure Lucas Leiva would mention it on his twitter feed if it were true.



That's good.  Nice of him to be so open about it all.


----------



## aylee (Apr 22, 2010)

tommers said:


> Anybody else heard anything about "Stevie G" (god, I just had a little sick in my mouth.)???





paulhackett66 said:


> The one that's Nick Cleggs fault?



I read in the newspaper that everything is Nick Clegg's fault now.


----------



## mack (Apr 22, 2010)

Bye Bye Stevie


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2010)

Predictions for tonight? 
All England final?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone trying to predict Atletico is a fool.

That said drawing their way to the final seems to be the plan, so 1-1 for me.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2010)

Atleti 1 RS 0, one of the worst goals ever scored in European football.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2010)

Discordia said:


> What happened?



Cross from the left, Forlan had a free header which he contrived to make a mess of, the ball went straight downwards, bounced a bit and Forlan poked it goalwards.  Carragher then completely miskicked when in a good position to clear it, he totally missed the ball and it flumped into the corner of the net.  

If that doesnt sound as rubbish as the goal was in reality then I apologise.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

That sounds pretty awesome, I'll have to catch that. The RS seem good at conceding comedy goals.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2010)

It really was even worse than you are imagining from reading that.  Liverpool are abysmal so far


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2010)

agricola said:


> Atleti 1 RS 0, one of the worst goals ever scored in European football.



Goal against Liverpool being decribed as 'one of the worst goals ever'? Sorry this does not compute.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 22, 2010)

You know you suck when Atleti keep a clean sheet against you.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2010)

Awful game, the only person to come out of it well was the ref.


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck me that was dire. Commentators talking like a Liverpool win back at Anfield's a foregone conclusion. I wouldn't bet on it myself.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2010)

once a manc always a manc!

like most man united supporters i always had a soft spot for Forlan, good lad he is!


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, so gerrard's knocked up a 16 year old, and his missus is shagging kris commons?


----------



## agricola (Apr 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, so gerrard's knocked up a 16 year old, and his missus is shagging kris commons?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, so gerrard's knocked up a 16 year old, and his missus is shagging kris commons?



  I didn't know it was Kris Commons.  Good rumour skills.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, so gerrard's knocked up a 16 year old, and his missus is shagging kris commons?



Please, please let this be true.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, so gerrard's knocked up a 16 year old, and his missus is shagging kris commons?



Gerrard been living in a hotel in Southport for months evidently and off in the summer to get away from it all!!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 24, 2010)

It would certainly explain his awful form...


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 25, 2010)

1927 said:


> Gerrard been living in a hotel in Southport for months evidently and off in the summer to get away from it all!!



Hope it's better than the Southport hotel I stayed in a couple of years back.

An away win! An away win!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2010)

great win from Liverpool, hopefully this will get the fans behind them and encourage them on to having a great last couple of games this season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Hope it's better than the Southport hotel I stayed in a couple of years back.
> 
> An away win! An away win!



I think you can safely say that he wouldn't be staying in any hotel you could afford.


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2010)

revol68 said:


> great win from Liverpool, hopefully this will get the fans behind them and encourage them on to having a great last couple of games this season.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2010)

was also nice to see Stevie G get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2010)

It's really good of you,this, revol. Very sporting. Thanks, mate.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2010)

NVP said:


> It's really good of you,this, revol. Very sporting. Thanks, mate.



I'm just nice like that, no need to thank me.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 26, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you can safely say that he wouldn't be staying in any hotel you could afford.



I reckon I can afford to stay in any hotel Southport has to offer..


----------



## big eejit (Apr 27, 2010)

Liverpool are an example of all that is wrong with a Premier League in which extremes are the norm 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/apr/27/liverpool-premier-league

Their only consolation is that so many other clubs are up shit creek with them. When are prem league clubs going to face reality and start to live within their (massive) budgets?


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Liverpool are an example of all that is wrong with a Premier League in which extremes are the norm
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/apr/27/liverpool-premier-league
> 
> Their only consolation is that so many other clubs are up shit creek with them. When are prem league clubs going to face reality and start to live within their (massive) budgets?



The RS will always have a backer somewhere though, and they are by no means the worst _run_ club in the EPL - they just suffer from the decision taken by the abominable Moores to sell out to the Yanks (though looking back at it DIC would have been as bad - yes they would have had more money, but Rafa would have just spent it all on shite).

On a related theme, who knew that Hull signed Jimmy Bullard - paying him (when he was nearly 30) nigh on £50000 a week, for five years - despite him failing a medical _and_ knowing that they could not get insurance on him because his knees were fucked?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 27, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Liverpool are an example of all that is wrong with a Premier League in which extremes are the norm
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/apr/27/liverpool-premier-league
> 
> Their only consolation is that so many other clubs are up shit creek with them. When are prem league clubs going to face reality and start to live within their (massive) budgets?



Its the same with ManU. 

If you think about what they did, its criminal and totally wrong that they can use debt to purchase the club then put that debt onto the club, essentially hocking the silverware to buy the silverware.  

If that sounds  then you'd be correct.

Once done, the club suddenly becomes massively debt ridden from being largely debt free and now has to finance that debt. 

The only reason they bought it was to sell it at a profit but the world markets prevented them and now they are stuck with a football club that isn't performing that is debt ridden and nobody will buy.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Its the same with ManU.
> 
> If you think about what they did, its criminal and totally wrong that they can use debt to purchase the club then put that debt onto the club, essentially hocking the silverware to buy the silverware.
> 
> ...





how on earth have United not been performing over the past 4 years?


----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2010)

i think he means liverpool


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Apr 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> On a related theme, who knew that Hull signed Jimmy Bullard - paying him (when he was nearly 30) nigh on £50000 a week, for five years - despite him failing a medical _and_ knowing that they could not get insurance on him because his knees were fucked?



un-fucking-believable. Still, uncle Woy certainly knew what he was doing.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 28, 2010)

Selling Bullard was the best bit of business ever. 

Talking of business, we've agreed to sign this Shelvey fella from Charlton:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/28/liverpool-jonjo-shelvey-charlton

Cheap deals obv the future. Darby's been getting rave reviews at Swindon, apparently. Hope he gets a chance next year too.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 28, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Its the same with ManU.
> 
> If you think about what they did, its criminal


It's not criminal. Get a clue.


> and totally wrong that they can use debt to purchase the club then put that debt onto the club, essentially hocking the silverware to buy the silverware.


It's not wrong, because it is their club. They can do whatever the fuck they want with it. They could pay off the debts (only required because they're secured against LFC) and liquidate LFC if they felt like it.


> Once done, the club suddenly becomes massively debt ridden from being largely debt free


Technically it has no debt. The company which owns LFC has debt secured against its asset, LFC.


> and now has to finance that debt.


The people who own LFC are making it finance the debt. They could make another asset finance it (do they have any left?), it's all the same really.

Most of this sort of nonsense seems to be an inability to accept that supporters don't, and never have, owned these clubs.


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2010)

happy 20th anniversary!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 28, 2010)

Liverpool team to face Chelsea just in. 1 Ken Dodd, 2 Cilla Black, 3 Bob Carolgees, 4 Sonia, 5 Jimmy Corkhill, 6 Derek Hatton, 7 Mimi Maguire, 8 Holly Johnson, 9 Sinbad the window cleaner, 10 Spit the dog and, of course, 11 Lucas Leiva


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Liverpool team to face Chelsea just in. 1 Ken Dodd, 2 Cilla Black, 3 Bob Carolgees, 4 Sonia, 5 Jimmy Corkhill, 6 Derek Hatton, 7 Mimi Maguire, 8 Holly Johnson, 9 Sinbad the window cleaner, 10 Spit the dog and, of course, 11 Lucas Leiva



Oh no, go easy will ya.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 29, 2010)

Come On You Reds


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2010)

Some ugly bastards played for Liverpool.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Some ugly bastards played for Liverpool.



YNWA!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2010)

3 at the back. Aquilani starting.

Attack Attack Attack!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2010)

Fucking hell what a move!


----------



## magneze (Apr 29, 2010)

WOO! Nice one Yossi.


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2010)

lolz


----------



## gabi (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooppps!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

whoops!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## magneze (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## gabi (Apr 29, 2010)

WAITER!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't mean to sound like revol but it will be a travesty if we go out tonight.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

fucking forlan as well...


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2010)

lolololol


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

do away goals count or is it pens next?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do away goals count or is it pens next?



Away goals


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do away goals count or is it pens next?



As it stands, Liverpool would be out at 120(ish) mins


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

mwah hahahaha.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 29, 2010)

lolololololol     !


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...



.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2010)

Best.season.ever.


----------



## mk12 (Apr 29, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> come on you reds



haha


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2010)

Arf arf.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

where's your season gone, where's your season gone?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't worry we'll win it next year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2010)

One day bringing on a fullback when they desperately need a goal will work and he'll look WELL clever.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 29, 2010)

ah well... unlike the JCL's..
we will survive...

still reckon benitez has to go....

Mourinho????


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 29, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Don't worry we'll win it next year.



You'd hope to be setting your sights higher than the Champions League Second Division no? 

Fulham's progress is a massive deal, if Liverpool want to continue to be a big club, this last resort chance of a bit of silverware has to be just that to them, a last resort.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 29, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> ah well... unlike the JCL..
> we will survive...
> 
> still reckon benitez has to go....
> ...



A Liverpool supporter?  Might have guessed from your location.  Well done Fulham, at least you get to play a class side in the final, not a bunch of whining cheating Sky 4 gobshites...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> One day bringing on a fullback when they desperately need a goal will work and he'll look WELL clever.



We just didn't have the subs, el-zhar, degan etc aren't going to change things.


----------



## gabi (Apr 29, 2010)

What I find amusing is that Rafa's spent the last couple of days bleating in the press about how he's not been approached by the new chairman about his future at the club.

Didn't he sign a 5 year, £20m contract, like last year? What's he on about? SUCH A COCK! Sign him up for another 5!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We just didn't have the subs, el-zhar, degan etc aren't going to change things.


_didn't have the subs_?!

you haven't got a first team you doofus....


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 29, 2010)

Larry O'Hara said:


> A Liverpool supporter?  Might have guessed from your location.  Well done Fulham, at least you get to play a class side in the final, not a bunch of whining cheating Sky 4 gobshites...





as the crows flies it is the closest english club to me... also gew up with a family of LFC supporters..
tbh im more passionate about Gaelic football..
each to their own innit....

your point being caller?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2010)

Larry O'Hara said:


> A Liverpool supporter?  Might have guessed from your location.  Well done Fulham, at least you get to play a class side in the final, not a bunch of whining cheating Sky 4 gobshites...


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Apr 29, 2010)

and with 7 minutes to go, Rafa takes off his goalscorer and brings on another Spaniard that no-one's heard of. Still, at least it was a striker this time. Degan for Mascherano defies belief. Can someone explain to me what the fuck that man's problem is? I've been wondering for some time  ...


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2010)

this has been a beautiful season. fingers crossed they drop down to 8th now, to make it perfect


----------



## Deareg (Apr 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> this has been a beautiful season. fingers crossed they drop down to 8th now, to make it perfect



i want the fuckers to beat chelsea on sunday


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2010)

it's a dilemma for sure, but it ain't ever gonna happen. liverpool will roll over to make sure united don't win the title


----------



## revol68 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm keeping my laughter for the possibility of the best punchline ever being delivered on Sunday.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 29, 2010)

Benitz will have to o.  i can't see any other wy.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 30, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> ah well... unlike the JCL's..
> we will survive...
> 
> still reckon benitez has to go....
> ...



Why would Mourinho want to come to Liverpool? They're a sinking ship.

OTOH why would Juve want Rafa?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why would Mourinho want to come to Liverpool? They're a sinking ship.
> 
> OTOH why would Juve want Rafa?



Won the European Cup and La Liga, consistently high finishes in the prem (this year aside)? He's rated over there.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 30, 2010)

Pure comedy gold.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why would Mourinho want to come to Liverpool? They're a sinking ship.



he'd rather have gone to Liverpool than Chelsea, so the story went.  It's obvious why he'd want to go, to reurn them to former glory, with him the golden boy doing the deed. Doing it next season, re-taking the titles lead from under Fergies nose would delight him.

It would obviously depend upon Liverpool having lots and lots of money for him to spend tho.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2010)

Gutted... 

Did not watch the game, was the football good?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Why would Mourinho want to come to Liverpool? They're a sinking ship.
> 
> OTOH why would Juve want Rafa?


The egotist in him might like to return them to former glories maybe?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> OTOH why would Juve want Rafa?



They feel a sudden need for really conservative team choices in big games?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2010)

Rafa was talking about needing another five players for next season. Not sure even if they had 16 players on the pitch they'd win anything. But given he's, according to him, 5 players short what the fuck has he been buying the past 5 years?!


----------



## g force (Apr 30, 2010)

Crocks, misfits and useless fuckers. He can't say he hasn't had the backing to sign players, he has. He's just spent it badly.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 30, 2010)

Never been more pleased to see the back of a season. Anyone think it matters what team we put out against Chelsea? They should turn us over whoever's playing.


----------



## aylee (Apr 30, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Anyone think it matters what team we put out against Chelsea? They should turn us over whoever's playing.



If you finish 7th and Fulham win the Europa League, you won't even qualify for that next season.  You really need to keep the pressure on Spuds, Citeh and Villa.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 30, 2010)

We're shot, physically, mentally and any other -ally you care to mention.

Could see it last night. Legs gone, minds gone. If Chelsea are half as good as they think they are, they'll give us a fearful thumping on Sunday.


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> We're shot, physically, mentally and any other -ally you care to mention.
> 
> Could see it last night. Legs gone, minds gone. If Chelsea are half as good as they think they are, they'll give us a fearful thumping on Sunday.



Aye, totally agree.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 30, 2010)

Next season someone else start the thread!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Never been more pleased to see the back of a season. Anyone think it matters what team we put out against Chelsea? They should turn us over whoever's playing.




You've got a decent home record. I'd say a draw is quite likely, which is only a good result for Man U.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Next season someone else start the thread!


Dulci et Decorum est.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 1, 2010)

When the fuck did the Chelsea match move to Sunday?!  I've been planning my whole weekend around that


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 1, 2010)

Top tip LC: Check the schedule before planning your weekend around something!


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

Gerard you lil shit!


----------



## Discordia (May 2, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha. Brilliant. I'd LOVE to know whether that was a mistake.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 2, 2010)

Ah well one down..
tbh i cudnt give a feck at this stage... gives the manures more pressure innit


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 2, 2010)

btw: sweet stream @ http://www.iraqgoals.net/8276-liverpool-fc-vs-chelsea-.html
in german or somrething tho


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha. Brilliant. I'd LOVE to know whether that was a mistake.



Well it's not like he has connections to gangsters and organised crime...


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

ffs liverpool, atleast look as if youse don't want to lose!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 2, 2010)

you think we want to give away our league titles with a fight!


----------



## Discordia (May 2, 2010)

Chelsea have been a complete joke. Playing like its a friendly.


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> you think we want to give away our league titles with a fight!



Well that's very in the spirit of Paisley and Shankly.


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Chelsea have been a complete joke. Playing like its a friendly.



If Wolves got fined for rotating their squad, Liverpool should be fecking relegated for this shit.

Still I suppose the silver lining is that it's another nail in Liverpool's season.


----------



## Discordia (May 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> If Wolves got fined for rotating their squad, Liverpool should be fecking relegated for this shit.
> 
> Still I suppose the silver lining is that it's another nail in Liverpool's season.



Eh, I thought Liverpool were OK until Gerrard's fine assist. They're just a quite shit team, remember.

Chelsea OTOH should be ashamed at the garbage they dished up in such a big game.


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

I think Aquilani needs to improve his English skills, he's the one player who seems to be under the illusion they're meant to try and win this fixture.


----------



## stupid kid (May 2, 2010)

Maybe in the first half, but they've been all action this half. In a friendly would Alex have bothered to nick the ball from Babel at the last moment or would they be sending two men at the ball whenever Liverpool have possession?


(ETA: Was replying to whoever said Chelsea were playing like it's a friendly).


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

oh and Reina must have been fucking about on his Ipod during the team talk.


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

fucksake did you see the state of that free kick, the cunts really are treating this like a training match!


----------



## stupid kid (May 2, 2010)

Aquilani off, presumably because he was trying


----------



## revol68 (May 2, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Aquilani off, presumably because he was trying



to be fair he's been very subdued this half, obviously someone put him in the loop at half time.


----------



## Deareg (May 2, 2010)

useless midtable wankers


----------



## magneze (May 2, 2010)

We were the better team in the first half. Dropped off in the 2nd. Mid table bollock. 

Next season will be a belter. Oh yes.


----------



## Discordia (May 2, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Maybe in the first half, but they've been all action this half. In a friendly would Alex have bothered to nick the ball from Babel at the last moment or would they be sending two men at the ball whenever Liverpool have possession?
> 
> 
> (ETA: Was replying to whoever said Chelsea were playing like it's a friendly).



Yeah I meant until they/Gerrard scored. They improved after that. They would've bottled it if they weren't playing a shitty team like Liverpool. I guess that's not such a surprise, Chelsea are full of serial bottlers like Ballack & Terry.


----------



## Dandred (May 2, 2010)

magneze said:


> We were the better team in the first half. Dropped off in the 2nd. Mid table bollock.
> 
> Next season will be a belter. Oh yes.



You starting the thread then?


----------



## magneze (May 2, 2010)

Dandred said:


> You starting the thread then?


----------



## Fedayn (May 3, 2010)

Dandred said:


> You starting the thread then?



How could anyone compete with this??? It's a work of genius......



Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## happie chappie (May 3, 2010)

Shocking! What annoys me was the way the Sky commentator, IIRC, said during the 1st half that Liverpool were “playing at full throttle” or some such nonsense. Were they fuck! 

If that was a horse race, they would have been called into the Stewards’ room under Rule 158 – covering non-triers. Just like a jockey giving the appearance of trying to win the race but deliberately pulling the horse back, Liverpool had no intention of beating Chelsea. 

Not to have a shot on target until added time in the second half ffs, together with loads of misplaced passes and terrible crosses – and that's without Gerrard’s woeful back pass. 

Do I blame Liverpool for playing like that? Not really - if United were in that position I’d want them to do exactly the same, but more so with at LEAST two own goals and giving away three or four blatant penalties just in case goal difference could play a part in deciding the title race. 

Just don’t pretend Liverpool wanted to win, or even draw, that game.

It’s not as if any Liverpool players have form for (allegedly) fixing matches! Bruce Grobbelaar anyone?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 3, 2010)

^^ Jesus. 

If only we'd been able to score a goal at Blackburn, perhaps we wouldn't have had to rely on Liverpool...


----------



## magneze (May 3, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> Shocking! What annoys me was the way the Sky commentator, IIRC, said during the 1st half that Liverpool were “playing at full throttle” or some such nonsense. Were they fuck!
> 
> If that was a horse race, they would have been called into the Stewards’ room under Rule 158 – covering non-triers. Just like a jockey giving the appearance of trying to win the race but deliberately pulling the horse back, Liverpool had no intention of beating Chelsea.
> 
> ...


What a load of old shit. Aquilani hit the post within the first few minutes for a start.


----------



## happie chappie (May 3, 2010)

magneze said:


> What a load of old shit. Aquilani hit the post within the first few minutes for a start.



You really think Liverpool were puling the stops out to win that game? You must have been watching a different match. Even when they were behind they were playing at a crawl, knocking the ball sideways, backwards or just plain out of play.

Admittedly, I turned over at the start of second half to watch the Sheff Weds vs Crystal Palace game. 

A good game - but only if you wanted to watch a match where BOTH teams were actually trying to win.

If that's Liverpool at their best then they certainly deserve to win fuck all.


----------



## corporate whore (May 3, 2010)

Haven't you heard? We're shit. That was our first choice team, and it was as good as it gets.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> You really think Liverpool were puling the stops out to win that game? You must have been watching a different match. Even when they were behind they were playing at a crawl, knocking the ball sideways, backwards or just plain out of play.
> 
> Admittedly, I turned over at the start of second half to watch the Sheff Weds vs Crystal Palace game.
> 
> ...


So having to play 120 mins on Thursday had nothing to do with their lethargic display then against a team with the title within their grasp?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 4, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> So having to play 120 mins on Thursday had nothing to do with their lethargic display then against a team with the title within their grasp?



Nope, it was clearly a fix. 

(just in CASE... this is NOT a serious comment!)


----------



## chieftain (May 4, 2010)

What happens now then. Raffa promised you a 4th place finish didn't he?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> What happens now then. Raffa promised you a 4th place finish didn't he?



It is not over yet


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Nope, it was clearly a fix.
> 
> (just in CASE... this is NOT a serious comment!)



The joke going round the pub at the weekend was that Gerrard recently signed up with John Higgins' agent.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is not over yet



It's not mathematically possible is it??


----------



## magneze (May 4, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It's not mathematically possible is it??


The clubs above could go into administration and be docked 9 points.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

magneze said:


> The clubs above could go into administration and be docked 9 points.



 there is always hope


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2010)

magneze said:


> The clubs above could go into administration and be docked 9 points.



And which team in the top half of the league is in the worst financial state? The £60 million for Torres will help some of that debt.


----------



## chieftain (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> It is not over yet



Doh!

Yes it is.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> And which team in the top half of the league is in the worst financial state? The £60 million for Torres will help some of that debt.



I reckon Hicks and Gillett are gonna asset-strip the playing staff before they sell the club on


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I reckon Hicks and Gillett are gonna asset-strip the playing staff before they sell the club on



I'm so looking forward to Dandred's OP for next season.


----------



## corporate whore (May 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I reckon Hicks and Gillett are gonna asset-strip the playing staff before they sell the club on


 
 Thereby lowering the price of the club, removing money from their own pockets. H&G don't seem the most clued up about football, but even they're not _that_ stupid.


----------



## g force (May 4, 2010)

Woudl LFC really be worse off palming Gerrard off to Juve or Madrid for a silly fee? Same with Torres. £60m could buy Silva, Villa and a couple of others.


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2010)

g force said:


> Woudl LFC really be worse off palming Gerrard off to Juve or Madrid for a silly fee? Same with Torres. £60m could buy Silva, Villa and a couple of others.



Whose going to go there? No Champions league place. Owners trying to sell at an inflated price etc etc. The likes of Silva, Villa, Ribery would not be interested.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Whose going to go there? No Champions league place. Owners trying to sell at an inflated price etc etc. The likes of Silva, Villa, Ribery would not be interested.



This.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 4, 2010)

Plus (ignoring the obvious), surely you'd want to add those players to Torres, not replace...


----------



## corporate whore (May 4, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (May 4, 2010)

Bye bye


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Rafa cancels talks

(((Rafa)))


----------



## gabi (May 4, 2010)

Noooooo! They cant get rid of him! They might actually win something


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2010)

g force said:


> Woudl LFC really be worse off palming Gerrard off to Juve or Madrid for a silly fee? Same with Torres. £60m could buy Silva, Villa and a couple of others.



Stevie G yes (surely this must have been his worst season for the shite?) since they have Aquilani, Benayoun; etc, but selling Torres would screw them totally since they have noone to replace him.  

Also I do think Villa and Silva might consider the RS, but its unlikely to be their decision since so many clubs (Barca especially) who actually have money will be in for them.  

Finally I wouldnt be at all surprised to see the RS not go for a place in the Europa next year, especially if they finish 7th.


----------



## corporate whore (May 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> Finally I wouldnt be at all surprised to see the RS not go for a place in the Europa next year, especially if they finish 7th.


 
Is it optional?


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Is it optional?



Don't think so but then again they could put out the same team as they did against Chelsea to ensure they get knocked out in the first round.
Or is it the preliminary round that they start out in?


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Don't think so but then again they could put out the same team as they did against Chelsea to ensure they get knocked out in the first round.
> Or is it the preliminary round that they start out in?



If they finish 7th they will start in the Third Qualifying Round of the Europa League, with a good chance of playing in July (Fulham played their first game July 30th).

As for qualification, IIRC it is for the FA to put forward teams for European competition, should a team not wish to be considered then they cannot be forced into going.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Thereby lowering the price of the club, removing money from their own pockets. H&G don't seem the most clued up about football, but even they're not _that_ stupid.




I'd have thought Man City would comfortably pay way over whatever Torres' financial value to Liverpool is tbh.


----------



## Balbi (May 4, 2010)




----------



## agricola (May 4, 2010)

those are different shades of blusher, arent they?


----------



## corporate whore (May 5, 2010)

Christ, that's a change, innit? The Valencia sun probably added to his healthy demeanour in the first photo but still..

Sounness, Houllier, Rafa, Kenny - this job _is _bad for you.


----------



## corporate whore (May 5, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd have thought Man City would comfortably pay way over whatever Torres' financial value to Liverpool is tbh.


 
Would he go? Maybe not if they don't win tonight. 

*hopes*


Talking of which, no Champs League for Juve next year, which makes me wonder if Rafa's really thinking about going there, or somewhere else, or just arsing everyone around.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8668320.stm

Oh dear.


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2010)

Breaking news on the BBC - apparently someone has come to the rescue of the RS.



(via GOT forums)


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)




----------



## tommers (May 11, 2010)

oh my god, my eyes!


----------



## corporate whore (May 11, 2010)

Less than 70 days till next season starts and good to see Gerrard using what free time he's gonna have wisely.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...orts-gladiators-go-into-battle-at-o2-arena.do.



Chances of anything getting sorted before the inevitable trip to the Caucasus: fat and fucking.


----------



## mattie (May 11, 2010)

I'd pay to see him and Drogba fight to the death.  

Mind you, Drogba would only fake it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

mattie said:


> I'd pay to see him and Drogba fight to the death.
> 
> Mind you, Drogba would only fake it.



At which point, our nation's hero could beat him to actual death whilst he was down.

In fact, I think I'd pay double to see that.


----------



## big eejit (May 12, 2010)

Benitez seeks guarantees before signing new contract:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/11/rafael-benitez-talks-liverpool-chairman

Those yanks are true suckers. Aren't they seeking any guarantees from Rafa? Like a guarantee to finish 4th?


----------



## corporate whore (May 12, 2010)

Someone please make it stop


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Someone please make it stop


_
Whaaaat?_


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 13, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Someone please make it stop



Presumably, before assuring him of some ££, they'll seek their own assurances that they won't just end up with another load of...


----------



## corporate whore (May 13, 2010)

Sporadic 140-character-based lulz.

http://twitter.com/Stevie_Gerrard

Every time I see Ryan I do a cool hip hop type handshake with him. Let him know I'm a diverse skipper. Think he appreciates it like.


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2010)

In a wonderfully circular piece of news, famed webcam onanist - and perennial target for Europa League bound Merseyside clubs - Ever Banega is apparently an £8.5 million target for the RS.


----------



## corporate whore (May 14, 2010)

Pfft. Like we've got 8.5 _quid_ to rub together


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Pfft. Like we've got 8.5 _quid_ to rub together



Who knows, you might have 60 or 70 million in a couple of weeks. 50 million off to pay the latest interest due and you could still buy this guy and have enough to ensure Stevie G's true and undying loyalty for another 2 weeks left over.


----------



## agricola (May 14, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Pfft. Like we've got 8.5 _quid_ to rub together



You must have a bit of cash, after all the Echo think you are getting Danny Wilson, and one Majid Boughera.  

Yes, .


----------



## corporate whore (May 17, 2010)

agricola said:


> You must have a bit of cash, after all the Echo think you are getting Danny Wilson


 
I know our managerial situation's a bit dire, but.. oh, _him.._


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2010)

O'Neill to manage Liverpool?

Watch this space.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> O'Neill to manage Liverpool?
> 
> Watch this space.



Not sure? 
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5iPIX_bId-kFUF8ADmXSiwvDOgMTA


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Not sure?
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5iPIX_bId-kFUF8ADmXSiwvDOgMTA



What do you expect him to say?

It's a rumour what I have heard, let's say that.


----------



## corporate whore (May 18, 2010)

Oh good, maybe he can bring Emile back with him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2010)

agricola said:


> In a wonderfully circular piece of news, famed webcam onanist - and perennial target for Europa League bound Merseyside clubs - Ever Banega is apparently an £8.5 million target for the RS.


What are you on about, everton didn't get into europe?


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are you on about, everton didn't get into europe?


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> What are you on about, everton didn't get into europe?



Oh dear...... Oh dear.....


----------



## corporate whore (May 27, 2010)

Aurelio's off, having refused a pay-as-you-play deal that, to be fair, would have put him into penury.

I'm gonna take this thread outside and shoot it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2010)

agricola said:


>






			
				agricola said:
			
		

> Europa League bound Merseyside club*s*


 yourself


----------



## agricola (May 28, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> yourself



Liverpool FC are based at Anfield.  Anfield is in Liverpool, which is positioned to one side of the Mersey.  Liverpool FC have also qualified for next year's Europa League.

Now, the bit where this gets tricky is that they are, apparently, preparing (or "mounting" if you will) a bid for Ever Banega, a player who Everton FC (who are based at Goodison Park, which is in Liverpool, which is positioned to one side of the Mersey) tried to sign before the start of last season.  Everton had qualified for that seasons Europa League!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2010)

agricola said:


> Liverpool FC are based at Anfield.  Anfield is in Liverpool, which is positioned to one side of the Mersey.  Liverpool FC have also qualified for next year's Europa League.
> 
> Now, the bit where this gets tricky is that they are, apparently, preparing (or "mounting" if you will) a bid for Ever Banega, a player who Everton FC (who are based at Goodison Park, which is in Liverpool, which is positioned to one side of the Mersey) tried to sign before the start of last season.  Everton had qualified for that seasons Europa League!



Ah, you were talking past tense with everton and europe - apologies.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ah, you were talking past tense with everton and europe - apologies.



Jesus, i'm amazed you manage to put your socks on in the morning without fucking it up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 30, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ah, you were talking past tense with everton and europe - apologies.



I'd have imagined Liverpool fans would've been especially well placed to recognise talking about the past, tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2010)

Benitez off soon according to Sky Sports News and The Times...


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2010)

Indeed, the yanks have allegedly offered him three million (he would be owed £16 million) to go away.  What fools - they wont even get compo for him now when he ends up at whichever European giant gives him a job.  Also what the fuck do they do if he says no?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2010)

Sad times!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2010)

It's all we're going to get this summer - speculation.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Benitez off soon according to Sky Sports News and The Times...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

yahaaaaaa it worked...

sacked!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 2, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yahaaaaaa it worked...
> 
> sacked!!!



Bit slow mate.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Bit slow mate.



I had a lot of superstitious BS to do, to make it happen!

and it did!!!!!

i hopes

fuck i hope mourinho might have a rethink?

*away to do more superstitious bunkum


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a great first couple of seasons but then faded fast. One brilliant buy set against 20 shit ones. Time to go Rafa, muchas gracias y adios.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 2, 2010)

this is bad news: all true football fans on Merseyside want Rafa to stay.  Under him, Liverpool's reputation for fair play and winning championships with mere hundreds of millions to spend is unequalled.  The respect he shows for other clubs in Liverpool with genuine class and history, such as the 'Peopl'es Club' is unrivalled.  Please, Rafa, don't go, we need you....









and while you#re at it you whining piece of shit, mine's a paella & a Sangria: hop to it, you humourless piece of excrement....And for god's sake, stay as LFC manager, you're better than Jose Mourinho, sure you are (what at eludes me, but I'll think of something).


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

Larry O'Hara said:


> and while you#re at it you whining piece of shit, mine's a paella & a Sangria: hop to it, you humourless piece of excrement....And for god's sake, stay as LFC manager, you're better than Jose Mourinho, sure you are (what at eludes me, but I'll think of something).



Putting on weight and getting all red faced comes to mind as recent skills...


----------



## agricola (Jun 3, 2010)

So then, Kopites... who do you want to replace him?  If it was us, I would want Pellegrini.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to see him go, a decent man and a good manager, he's given us many many great nights, but things got a bit stale last season.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm sorry to see him go, a decent man and a good manager, he's given us many many great nights, but things got a bit stale last season.



The main reason that things got stale was cos you ran out of cash. Money equals success and until you get the first you won't get the second. The top managers know this which is why you'll have to take a gamble on an up and coming or settle for a string of second bests. 

(I also liked classless Rafa, tho for different reasons.)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2010)

big eejit said:


> The main reason that things got stale was cos you ran out of cash. Money equals success and until you get the first you won't get the second. The top managers know this which is why you'll have to take a gamble on an up and coming or settle for a string of second bests.
> 
> (I also liked classless Rafa, tho for different reasons.)


We ran out of cash because of servicing the debt. The results that Rafa got were good considering he spent a fraction of what other clubs did.


----------



## CherryRipe (Jun 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We ran out of cash because of servicing the debt. The results that Rafa got were good considering he spent a fraction of what other clubs did.



Isn't that a myth though - I read somewhere that his net spend since being at Liverpool was more than any club bar Chelsea.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2010)

CherryRipe said:


> Isn't that a myth though - I read somewhere that his net spend since being at Liverpool was more than any club bar Chelsea.



No, utd for example were throwing money at ferguson before he won a single thing. Net spend doesn't take into account the different states the clubs were in.

There's a good article on benitez here: http://timesonline.typepad.com/thegame/2010/06/benitez-finally-worn-down-by-all-the-infighting.html


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 4, 2010)

he spent 250 million euros on in the main average players, sad to see him go


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 4, 2010)

agricola said:


> So then, Kopites... who do you want to replace him? If it was us, I would want Pellegrini.


 
That's a good call. Hodgson is the papers' favourite, though Fulham would want a ransom to let him go and seeing as how we've just paid a ransom to get Rafa to leave...

I'll miss Rafa, he gave us some good times.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> I'll miss Rafa, he gave us some good times.



This


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 4, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> We ran out of cash because of servicing the debt. The results that Rafa got were good considering he spent a fraction of what other clubs did.



you have no sense of irony, perspective, or history.  A true Liverpool supporter.


----------



## Le Shark (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.liverweb.org.uk/benitez.asp

A few good signings, but a LOT of bad ones IMO

I honestly thought at the time that Robbie Keane was gonna end up being a bit a legend for you lot


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 4, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> This


 


funny fucker.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2010)

sarobinson said:


> http://www.liverweb.org.uk/benitez.asp
> 
> A few good signings, but a LOT of bad ones IMO
> 
> I honestly thought at the time that Robbie Keane was gonna end up being a bit a legend for you lot



Net spend of 61,495,000 over six years, that's what little he spent.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 5, 2010)

Hodgson... booky favourite
O'Neill not far behind...

We don't need a flash manager or marque signings.. I would be happy with either of these two, until I hear better suggestions.
 Time to go back to basics I believe... Stability and team spirit... re-ignite the true spirit of the Kop fanbase...

Our glory years were the ol' boot room days...

Im hoping it happens again...

 and get rid of the feckin yanks somehow!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive always dreamed of O'Neil!!!  sorry but glad rafa is gone- can finally breathe as a liverpool fan- he lost me after alonso then after his cold shouldering of benyaoun  !!! fuck him!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 5, 2010)

I see Sven is suddenly a lifelong Liverpool fan but never mentioned it before.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 5, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Net spend of 61,495,000 over six years, that's what little he spent.


That's a lot of money for no silverware, bearing in mind he won his two trophies before he really started spending silly.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2010)

i think it's time to start the 2010/11 thread.
It's going to be LOLZ.

Dandred??????


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2010)

Will we ever tire of this.......



Dandred said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Torres and Alonso staying long term!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> That's a lot of money for no silverware, bearing in mind he won his two trophies before he really started spending silly.



Net spend of 10 million a season to do a team that finished second last year?


----------



## Dandred (Jun 6, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Will we ever tire of this.......



It's only you that keeps bringing that up.......


----------



## Dandred (Jun 6, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> i think it's time to start the 2010/11 thread.
> It's going to be LOLZ.
> 
> Dandred??????



Already Kopped out of that..... a few pages back.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 6, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/8724605.stm
Wont have a lot to live up to at Inter will he?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2010)

"Ja, if you are giving me the jobb then I feel that 2011 is cöming the Liverpööl way."


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...pared-to-provoke-everton-wrath-with-audacious


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...pared-to-provoke-everton-wrath-with-audacious



LOL .....waits for Fedayn and his chips to come along.

It'll never happen though.


----------



## Epico (Jun 7, 2010)

Moyes would be ripped to tiny pieces (literally) by both sets of fans.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 7, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> LOL .....waits for Fedayn and his chips to come along.
> 
> It'll never happen though.



What chips?

Sincerest form of flattery.... Ironic considering what some of their more gobby pundits and former manager said about him frankly.... 
Jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## agricola (Jun 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> What chips?
> 
> Sincerest form of flattery.... Ironic considering what some of their more gobby pundits and former manager said about him frankly....
> Jealousy is a terrible thing.



Indeed.  As funny as this whole shebang is, it would be funnier if they made him a public offer and he rejected it.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2010)

Benitez taking over at Inter.  So youse have just paid him the better part of six million to take another, considerably better, job.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoa! Kenny Dalglish throws hat into ring in surprise bid to manage Liverpool . . .


----------



## big eejit (Jun 9, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Whoa! Kenny Dalglish throws hat into ring in surprise bid to manage Liverpool . . .



Puts Liverpool in a v awkward position. How to say no to King Kenny?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 9, 2010)

Could perhaps do the temp-until-they-find-a-long-term-replacement thing, and see how she goes.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 9, 2010)

Kenny's on a hiding to nothing. He has everything to lose, and nothing to gain.

Got a feeling we'll soon be looking back on Rafa's time as a comparative golden age.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 9, 2010)

agricola said:


> Benitez taking over at Inter. So youse have just paid him the better part of six million to take another, considerably better, job.


 
Inter have played it well. If Rafa hadn't been a free agent, they would have appointed someone else.  

He's on a hiding to nothing, n'all. How do you improve on what just happened there?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck to Rafa at Inter. He deserves another top job. Hopefully we'll be playing them in the Champion's League Final in a couple of years time.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 9, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good luck to Rafa at Inter. He deserves another top job. Hopefully we'll be playing them in the Champion's League Final in a couple of years time.


 


We should close this thread right now, after a post as overly optimistic as that which started it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> He's on a hiding to nothing, n'all. How do you improve on what just happened there?



Maybe he'll promise them 3rd place instead of 4th.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 9, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Maybe he'll promise them 3rd place instead of 4th.


 
Yeeeeaahh. See, that doesn't really make any sense. I posed the question 'How can Benitez improve Inter', taking into account they've just won everything they could in one season. Do you see why your response, pithy as it was no doubt meant to be, doesn't make any sense in relation to that?

Even if you don't, the time for blundering around on your main rival's seaosn thread taking the piss out of their manager has passed. 

He's gone! Not our problem any more! Find a new angle! You could, perhaps, start by not caring so much about what the 'red shite' say. All our lives would be improved by that.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Yeeeeaahh. See, that doesn't really make any sense. I posed the question 'How can Benitez improve Inter', taking into account they've just won everything they could in one season. Do you see why your response, pithy as it was no doubt meant to be, doesn't make any sense in relation to that?
> 
> Even if you don't, the time for blundering around on your main rival's seaosn thread taking the piss out of their manager has passed.
> 
> He's gone! Not our problem any more! Find a new angle! You could, perhaps, start by not caring so much about what the 'red shite' say. All our lives would be improved by that.



The petted lip remains even if the waiter has left.

I think he's made a big big mistake going to Inter.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2010)

How about a new thread for a new season? Obv gonna be dominated by transfer talk and speculations on the manager, but I feel like a fresh clean slate is needed here as well as for LFC.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 9, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> I think he's made a big big mistake going to Inter.



You may be right. He could have done wonders with Everton.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 9, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> You may be right. He could have done wonders with Everton.



Aye, spent millions to get us one place higher in the league.

I can't see why Inter though, ffs the last manager won all 3 competitions entered, first time ever in Italy iirc. 5 Scudetto's in a row etc etc..... The very least he has to do is win another.... A hostage to fortune...


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2010)

TruXta said:


> How about a new thread for a new season? Obv gonna be dominated by transfer talk and speculations on the manager, but I feel like a fresh clean slate is needed here as well as for LFC.



make the opening post suitably entertaining please


----------



## big eejit (Jun 9, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Even if you don't, the time for blundering around on your main rival's seaosn thread taking the piss out of their manager has passed.



You can't blame people for stopping to look at a car crash, it's human nature. Remember how popular the Newcastle thread was a couple of seasons back!


----------

